# knitting tea party 9 november '12



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Well  I finally caught up with reading the present knitting tea party  guess it is time to get the new one on the road. We were certainly a talkative bunch this past week.

A suggestion  when you hit quote reply  I think it would help if you deleted some of what you are replying to  as long as you leave enough so we know what you were answering to  that is all that is needed. That would certainly cut down on the pages.

Case in point: 

what great news joe - glad everything seems to be working out. still think you need a mental health day with no responsibilities. 

sam
Joe P wrote: 
I had to read the 10 or so pages from last night and this morning before I could enter in here.

Sateen loves to gobble her half pill twice a day now, I think she thinks it is a treat. She seems just fine and her ears are good and her walk is better but her run is stupendous. Soooooooooooo, we got lots of time to covort. I have much to do as usual. Mother is going to try to go to the monthly birthday luncheon(potluck)/thanksgiving gathering today at noon. I typed the step son's resume on my portable typewriter rather than the computer it is easier for me. He will have to go and get it copied. God please help him get a job and get out on his own. His name is Anthony just throw a prayer out for me. thanks, joe p

I really should have deleted everything after the first second or third sentence. That leaves enough for everyone to know what I was talking about.

This is just a suggestion  just thought it would help cut down on pages and pages we just flip through.

Northwestern ohio is experiencing a beautiful fall day  midsixties  blue sky  sunshine  I could take this kind of weather all winter long. The puppies are loving it  running around and playing.

Keeping with my theme of having at least one weight watcher recipe  I like this one.

CHINESE PINEAPPLE CHICKEN

4 scallions chopped  green and white parts
1 tablespoon chopped fresh ginger root
1 tablespoon garlic
1 pound uncooked boneless skinless chicken breast cut into one inch cubes
2 cups canned pineapple tidbits packed in juice
¼ cup black bean sauce
2 cups cooked brown rice  kept warm

Put scallions, ginger and garlic in skillet over medium high heat and cook until soft.

Add chicken and cook until lightly browned on all sides  stirring often

Add pineapple (with its juice) and black bean sauce 

Bring to a simmer and cook until chicken is done  about five minutes

Divide rice among 4 shallow bowls and poon chicken mixture over top.

Serve hot.

5 points

Note: for a vegetarian dish one could use 12oz firm tofu.

Do you know how much poop happens in one day when one has eight puppies and one large dog. Gary picks it up for me  I need to start  could use the exercise  sometimes I think that is all they do. Unlike hickory who uses just one corner of the yard  the puppies squat whenever and wherever the mood strikes them. Lol

I got up this morning and all eight were on the porch looking up at me when I looked out the window. Too cute. They all tumbled down the steps following me when I took their food out. They are getting roly poly. I will really try and get lexi over here this weekend to take some pictures.

I am constantly amazed with this group  for the most part we have never met  yet the love and concern we show for each other is amazing. This is what friendship is all about. 

Since I gave you such a good watch your weight lunch recipe I thought you needed to reward yourself with a really great dessert.

CARAMEL APPLE CHEESECAKE BARS

Crust
2 cups all purpose flour
½ cup firmly packed brown sugar

Cheesecake Filling
3 (80z) packages cream cheese, softened
¾ cup sugar plus 2 tablespoons, divided
3 large eggs
1-1/2 teaspoons vanilla
Apples
3 granny smith apples, peeled, cored and finely chopped
½ teaspoon ground cinnamon
¼ teaspoon nutmeg

Streusel Topping
1 cup firmly packed brown sugar
1 cup app purpose flour
½ cup quick cooking oats
½ cup (I stick) butter, softened
½ cup caramel topping

Preheat over to 350 degrees

In a medium bowl combine flour and brown sugar  cut in butter with a pastry blender until mixture is crumbly

Press evenly into a 9x13 baking pan lined with heavy duty aluminum foil

Bake 15 minutes or until lightly browned

In large bowl beat cream cheese with ¾ cup sugar until smooth

Add eggs one at a time and vanilla  stir to combine and pour over warm crust

In small bowl stir together chopped apples, remaining 2 tablespoons sugar, cinnamon and nutmeg. Spoon evenly over cream cheese mixture.

For the stursel topping

In small bowl combine all ingredients making sure it is well mixed together (could use your pastry blender).

Sprinkle streusel topping over apples

Bake 40-45 minutes or until filling is set

Drizzle with carmet topping and let cool.

Serve cold and enjoy  makes 16.

I would be inclined to serve warm with a HUGE dollop of vanilla ice cream.

This recipe comes from the girl who ate everything - Im wondering as I type this if I copied it from someones post this past week. I cant find a copy in my documents file. However  I couldnt pass sharing it. I think a pan of these beside me while I watch television tonight would be just what the doctor ordered  unfortunately I did not make it to the store today  or I would have.

We live in the country  not far out but far enough to be in the country  and I have not been off the property since ed and I went out for dinner last month  cant remember when  but it has been a while. Not sure what that is all about. Sleeping far too much. Need someone to kick me in the pants I think and get me on the move. I just do not have the oomph to get myself out of my sweats and into something decent and go to town. Any suggestions? It is a close race as to who sleeps more  hickory or me. Lol

Think it is time to turn this over to all of you.

sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

This might help explain Bonfire, Dave says it's as about as good a potted history of the Gunpowder Plot as any he has seen.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/history/british/civil_war_revolution/gunpowder_robinson_01.shtml

Tomorrow is Lord Mayor's Day, we are going to see it. I will be taking photos to post when I get home, which has arrived all to soon.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Sam and all KTPers,

Greetings from a cool and gray Wisconsin.

We just got back from our daily walk and it was pleasant enough to walk outside which we prefer to the Mall.

Your cheesecake recipe is one that a co-worker used to make and was delicious. Way too many calories for me except for a special occasion.

I have been checking in one the KTP for almost a year but I don't know, Sam, if you ever have told us how you started knitting. If you have maybe you could repeat it for those of us who don't know your story.

Marianne -thoughts and prayers that the drs will find a way to help you. You are a shining example for all of us of grace under difficult circumstances

Dreamweaver- I hope you get the answers you were looking for

Angora-hope you are soon feeling better

Lurker -enjoy what you can of your visit. It is too bad when people can't let go of the past. Life is too short to carry old hurts--you miss out on a lot if joy that way.

WI Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow. The new party took me by surprise--I can hardly believe it's so late in the day and Thanksgiving is less than two weeks from now! Winter seems to be arriving with a flourish of her coats--windy today and the temperature should drop pretty low tonight. We actually got RAIN for a change (first time in 50+ days); it's not a great deal, but oh, is it nice to see, even if it's cold. 

Because of the cold snap, I finally got my curtain back up in the work room--funny how one thing can change the whole feel of a room. Hope it will feel warmer! And I may get the fireplace going tomorrow as well, but we'll see. One thing's for sure: I have to put some order into this room, as I have misplaced GD's Christmas stocking and must get it into the mail.  DD has picked out ornaments for the little ones--a giraffe and a ladybug--so I'll start on those soon as well. I got through phase I of DD's shawl and am now working on the next part. So far, it's looking good to her, and that's what counts.

I don't have any recipes to contribute at the moment--did spend some time looking at cookie recipes (as if I need more) but don't know what to make yet. Tonight is soup and a hot dog, some good old comfort food. We do the turkey dogs so we can pretend they are healthier. lol

I hope everyone is keeping as well as possible--continue to send healing & good thoughts to all.

And yes, Sam, we do want puppy pictures!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sam, I am the one that posted that recipe and have not tried it yet but it sure does sound yummy so we can make them at the same time and see what we think.

Wow, we sure did chat last week. It was great. It is a place for me to come and know someone is around to chat with. 
It is a place I feel so many people care and support me and help raise me up when I am down and I can do that for others also.

I know how easy it is to hibernate. I could end up doing that myself, except I make myself get dressed every day and get out occassionally. I have to watch it as since I do not know many people here, I tend to walk into dollar stores and second hand stores and want to spend money, so have been avoiding that lately. The weather is turning so not doing much outside these days. Will work in the garden, come springtime. 
Well will join you in welcoming everyone to the Nov. 9 Knitting Tea Party. Let the Party Begin.



thewren said:


> Well  I finally caught up with reading the present knitting tea party  guess it is time to get the new one on the road. We were certainly a talkative bunch this past week.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, thanks for those recipes but the caramel apple cheesecake sounds *really* fattening. Can't have that.

You keep saying you're going to post pictures of the pups but I haven't seen any yet. By the time you do, they'll all be gone. I can just see the pile of poop. OUr little guy does enough. Seems to me, he's pooping 3 times a day and sometimes during the night. It's getting to be aggravating when he wakes me up at 4 a.m. I used to put him to sleep in a baby's play pen but since I let him out of there, he wakes me whenever the mood hits him. Can't put him back in there now because he won't put up with it....my big mistake :lol:

I think I finally made it to page 1. Have been on here for a couple of hours. Should go and do something else...like knit maybe. Have been working on the Holbrook shawl but am having problems. I've frogged many times because I can't seem the get the stitch count right. I'll have to check with Dee and see if she can put me straight.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I'll keep the cheesecake - and I so hope my mom would make it for me, I would not dare even try it...

Just one question, what does 80 z mean? How big are the 3 cream cheeses needed? They are probably different in size here... thank you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, you must have a large freezer or someone bringing you groceries. It is a danger when one isn't working that this happens. Do hope it isn't depression but contentment. Besides, we keep you pretty busy along with those puzzles. Could be you are just plain tired from being up late.

How are your oxygen levels doing? I know that has to do with energy too. Many times I didn't have the energy to do anything. We had only 1 car and DH would take the bus so I could go somewhere and I just stayed home. I wasn't really depressed but had no energy at all. Energy is such a gift and it could be related to your health and oxygen levels.

Whatever the reason, we are here for you and to support you. Just as an aside, how long is it since you were checked by your doctor? Thinking of you and knowing that sometimes it is fun to stay home and not go out, but I know when it is every day for a month one does wonder what is causing this. Hugs and be well.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I will post my Banana Cookie Recipe. I gave it to Stubbynose and she made it for her husband and step son and they loved them. I will go find it and post it.



Sorlenna said:


> I don't have any recipes to contribute at the moment--did spend some time looking at cookie recipes (as if I need more) but don't know what to make yet. Tonight is soup and a hot dog, some good old comfort food. We do the turkey dogs so we can pretend they are healthier. lol
> 
> I hope everyone is keeping as well as possible--continue to send healing & good thoughts to all.
> 
> And yes, Sam, we do want puppy pictures!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I'll keep the cheesecake - and I so hope my mom would make it for me, I would not dare even try it...
> 
> Just one question, what does 80 z mean? How big are the 3 cream cheeses needed? They are probably different in size here... thank you!


It's probably 8 oz (ounces) which is one of our large packages, or a cup.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

HandyFamily, that was supposed to read 3 - 8 oz. packages.



HandyFamily said:


> I'll keep the cheesecake - and I so hope my mom would make it for me, I would not dare even try it...
> 
> Just one question, what does 80 z mean? How big are the 3 cream cheeses needed? They are probably different in size here... thank you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Sam, I am the one that posted that recipe and have not tried it yet but it sure does sound yummy so we can make them at the same time and see what we think.


I remember Sam saying he liked this and he sure did as he led off with it. I can't eat anything like that but might be nice when we have company for Thanksgiving. Sam, thanks for thinking of the vegetarians too. :thumbup: Don't expect it, but thank you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

This week flew by so quickly! recipes look great too. Will have to look up some of my better ones. 

Snowy and cold here in Calgary -- has snowed all night and today so the driving is rather wild. Some people just don't adjust their driving for the first few days of snow -- it happens every year. lots of 'fender benders' (accidents) this morning . people driving too close and not braking properly. 

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. 

I am going to be teaching a newsboys cap and fingerless mittens on the workshops starting tomorrow-It is one like the one I just put in my avatar. quick and easy pattern for a Christmas present. lots of fun for me. You can get there by checking out the link below my messages -- the KP link. just go there and look for newsboy cap and fingerless mittens. 



Take care everyone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This might help explain Bonfire, Dave says it's as about as good a potted history of the Gunpowder Plot as any he has seen.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/history/british/civil_war_revolution/gunpowder_robinson_01.shtml
> 
> Tomorrow is Lord Mayor's Day, we are going to see it. I will be taking photos to post when I get home, which has arrived all to soon.


You are sure wetting my appetite- hopefully we will be in London June or July next year.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> This week flew by so quickly! recipes look great too. Will have to look up some of my better ones.
> 
> Snowy and cold here in Calgary -- has snowed all night and today so the driving is rather wild. Some people just don't adjust their driving for the first few days of snow -- it happens every year. lots of 'fender benders' (accidents) this morning . people driving too close and not braking properly.
> 
> ...


Love the colors. My sister made me one of those in brown verigated a couple years ago.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > This might help explain Bonfire, Dave says it's as about as good a potted history of the Gunpowder Plot as any he has seen.
> ...


I am glad I can be of help. Lol I have plans of being back this time next year, hoping to add an extra week as well.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > This week flew by so quickly! recipes look great too. Will have to look up some of my better ones.
> ...


They are so easy and as most of the workshops are slowing down and people have asked me how they are made I decided a quick workshop would be a good idea. I make a hat in an evening and made them for my grand daughters grade 3 class last year. they all loved them. easy easy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sam I was reading the last KTP, and despite having just commented on this one starting soon I wondered where you were off to when you said you must go and directed us to a link. What was the rush? And then I had another look- of course.
Well I am off to the library to pick up a book that needs to be collected before I go away. Then a small amountof shopping. Then I will go and join up with knitters preparing for the yarn bombing. And hopefully won't have any crowds to fight by then. DH came in and asked if I needed the car this morning. Why I asked? He needed to take things into work. I suggested that maybe later in the day might work. better.
Adelaide is a square with one road running right down the middle. It goes through Victoria Square (where the yarn bombing will be in a few weeks). ANd David works in Victoria Square. Well the road down the middle of the city is closed all morning for the Adleaide Christmas Pageant, the beginning of Christmas here in Adleaide. Father Christmas arrives at the end of the pageant and then the Christmas season is up and running. SO I suggested to David that it migh tbe quicker to walk today, especially this morning than drive. Bu there will thousands of very excited kids and their parents around this morning and many will stay in town for the day. Actually I had better get going- before the crowds start leaving. Hopefully I won't strick the departing crowds either way. Fortunatelly I don't need to go into that area. . But its only once a year, and it is a big thing so I won't complain. KIds love it, and so do many adults.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Banana Cookies Recipe

Add to shopping list

Ingredients
1/2 cup of unsalted butter, room temperature
1 cup of sugar
1 egg, room temperature
1 cup of mashed bananas (about 2 ½ large bananas)
1 teaspoon of baking soda
2 cups of flour
pinch of salt
1/2 teaspoon of ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon of ground mace or nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon of ground cloves
1 cup of pecans (walnuts and chocolate chips are fine alternatives)


Method

1 Preheat the oven to 350°F. Cream the butter and sugar together until light and fluffy. Add the egg and continue to beat until the mixture is light and fluffy.

2 In a bowl, mix the mashed bananas and baking soda. Let sit for 2 minutes. The baking soda will react with the acid in the bananas which in turn will give the cookies their lift and rise.

3 Mix the banana mixture into the butter mixture. Mix together the flour, salt, and spices and sift into the butter and banana mixture and mix until just combined.

4 Fold into the batter the pecans or chocolate chips if using. Drop in dollops onto parchment paper-lined baking sheet. Bake for 11-13 minutes or until nicely golden brown. Let cool on wire racks.

Yield: Makes about 30 cookies.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

My neice lived in Adelaide but they have moved up the East Coast now. Not sure exactly where.



darowil said:


> Sam I was reading the last KTP, and despite having just commented on this one starting soon I wondered where you were off to when you said you must go and directed us to a link. What was the rush? And then I had another look- of course.
> Well I am off to the library to pick up a book that needs to be collected before I go away. Then a small amountof shopping. Then I will go and join up with knitters preparing for the yarn bombing. And hopefully won't have any crowds to fight by then. DH came in and asked if I needed the car this morning. Why I asked? He needed to take things into work. I suggested that maybe later in the day might work. better.
> Adelaide is a square with one road running right down the middle. It goes through Victoria Square (where the yarn bombing will be in a few weeks). ANd David works in Victoria Square. Well the road down the middle of the city is closed all morning for the Adleaide Christmas Pageant, the beginning of Christmas here in Adleaide. Father Christmas arrives at the end of the pageant and then the Christmas season is up and running. SO I suggested to David that it migh tbe quicker to walk today, especially this morning than drive. Bu there will thousands of very excited kids and their parents around this morning and many will stay in town for the day. Actually I had better get going- before the crowds start leaving. Hopefully I won't strick the departing crowds either way. Fortunatelly I don't need to go into that area. . But its only once a year, and it is a big thing so I won't complain. KIds love it, and so do many adults.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Banana Cookies Recipe
> 
> Add to shopping list
> 
> ...


What flour do you use in Canada? Plain or self-raising? or do have all purpose like in the US? I love bannana cake and this sounds like it would just as good.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, the weather up here is chilly-cold, snow, wet, and icy outside. I too am staying inside in my pjs and not going anywhere as anywhere but here does not suit my fancy! You have the rights to get started on all that yarn stash in your place! And play with puppies, and give a whole lot of heaps of loving for Hickory and you must not forget the cat and ......
Besides as my grandmother once shared with me when she was up in her seventies, "I walked around and worked hard all my life and if I want to sit now, then I will." And so she did! and I sat with her and we talked and had a grand ole time of memories and sharing! 
Love you all and it is a wonderful weekend that is off to a grand start! Be happy everyone!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I use an All Purpose Enriched Pre-sifted white flour.

What flour do you use in Canada? Plain or self-raising? or do have all purpose like in the US? I love bannana cake and this sounds like it would just as good.[/quote]


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am glad I can be of help. Lol I have plans of being back this time next year, hoping to add an extra week as well.


Maybe next year I will be able to come and meet you as well.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I made these and also I gave the recipe to Stubynose and it was a hit both places. They are very good and a good way to use up super ripe bananas.



Sq_Dancer said:


> I use an All Purpose Enriched Pre-sifted white flour.
> 
> What flour do you use in Canada? Plain or self-raising? or do have all purpose like in the US? I love bannana cake and this sounds like it would just as good.


[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

What flour do you use in Canada? Plain or self-raising? or do have all purpose like in the US? I love bannana cake and this sounds like it would just as good.

Everyone I have ever talked to in Canada have always just used plain ordinary flour unless the recipe calls for something else.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

As I put in the date for the recipes (I've got organised and now date them when I save them) I type in 9/11 and think why does sound significant? ANd then realsie the significance. Becuase here we move from the smallest (day) to the Biggest (year) withthe middle one (month) in the middle, so our date today (well yesterday actually) is/was 9/11/2012. It is actually 10/11/2012 today as it is 1030am here.

Thanks for the info about flour Dancer and 5- we always specify whether plain or self raising and we all have both in our cupboards if we do any baking at all.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I want to get started on my Christmas baking soon. What I would like, if anyone has a great recipe, is a recipe for Shortbread. And possibly Peanut brittle. I would also like to make a white chocolate with cranberries brittle. The easier the better.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Thought this might make you all giggle.

http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/68377_10151242376343909_513599200_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Thought this might make you all giggle.
> 
> http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/68377_10151242376343909_513599200_n.jpg?dl=1


It did- hadn't hidden the evidence too well had it? Like Sams puppies.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> I want to get started on my Christmas baking soon. What I would like, if anyone has a great recipe, is a recipe for Shortbread. And possibly Peanut brittle. I would also like to make a white chocolate with cranberries brittle. The easier the better.


Here is a recipe which is from the Durisdeer Womens Rural.

8oz Plain Flour 8oz Butter
4oz Cornflour 4oz Icing sugar

Cream butter and icing sugar. Sift flour and cornflour. Add to creamed mixture. Knead slightly. Roll out. Cut with a scone cutter or put into a tray. Biscuits bake at 350F degrees for 15 minutes and if you use a tray then 300F degrees for 45 minutes.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Very cute. LOL



Silverowl said:


> Thought this might make you all giggle.
> 
> http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/68377_10151242376343909_513599200_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Is this Shortbread? Just wondering as it has cornflour in it.



Silverowl said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > I want to get started on my Christmas baking soon. What I would like, if anyone has a great recipe, is a recipe for Shortbread. And possibly Peanut brittle. I would also like to make a white chocolate with cranberries brittle. The easier the better.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> I want to get started on my Christmas baking soon. What I would like, if anyone has a great recipe, is a recipe for Shortbread. And possibly Peanut brittle. I would also like to make a white chocolate with cranberries brittle. The easier the better.


This is a wonderful recipe. You can keep it in the refrigerator unbaked for quite a while. It is low in sugar. And I use the butter direct from the refrigerator and just dump all the stuff in the food processor. I have used white whole wheat flour and that is just as good.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/claire-robinson/classic-shortbread-cookies-in-4-ingredients-with-added-1-ingredient-variations-recipe/index.html


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Is this Shortbread? Just wondering as it has cornflour in it.
> 
> Yes this is Shortbread made by a Scottish Women's Rural Institute.


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Hello all ! I am on for a bit and then have to go and finish packing as I am off to my grandsons 1st birthday party tomorrow then on Sunday I am off for a week to visit with my parents. My husband took a job transfer back in July and we had to move 6+ hours away from them so this is the first time I have been able to get back for more than a 1 day visit. They are so looking forward to me coming  I have been unemployed since moving here ( I had run a home daycare for 23+ years) so I decided to take advantage of this down time to get in a great visit. I did however get a call tonight regarding available spaces for my new daycare so I am excited about this. We set up a meet and greet date for Nov 24 so time will tell how this unfolds!!
I won't be keeping up to date on this tea party as I won't have the internet so I will have to catch you all on the next party !
I will continue to keep everyone in my thoughts and prayers and I hope everyone gets great results from the tests you are awaiting results on. I have everything that can be crossed ,crossed just for added luck!!!

Enjoy the party and keep me a seat at the table for the following week..hugs to all and be safe !!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you MJS. I will give this a try.



mjs said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > I want to get started on my Christmas baking soon. What I would like, if anyone has a great recipe, is a recipe for Shortbread. And possibly Peanut brittle. I would also like to make a white chocolate with cranberries brittle. The easier the better.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you very much. I am going to try them all.



Silverowl said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Is this Shortbread? Just wondering as it has cornflour in it.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Thank you MJS. I will give this a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've also enjoyed the chai variation.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

My cousins went to China on a tour group. They just got back. Here is the section of the Great Wall of China that they climbed, just outside of Beijing. (Sam, I am going to stay home and sit!)


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

CATastrophies.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes, that is the one that caught my eye. Mmmmmm. Can hardly wait to try it. 



mjs said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you MJS. I will give this a try.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Is this Shortbread? Just wondering as it has cornflour in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Corn flour and corn starch are the same thing. I have made wonderful melt-in-your-mouth shortbread cookies with cornstarch! Careful, they burn fast.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for this info as I was not thinking Corn Starch. What a mistake that would have been.



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Is this Shortbread? Just wondering as it has cornflour in it.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sq Dancer, it is a for sure thing that is absolutely guaranteed and it is this -> too many cooks will spoil the broth and not enough cooks can come up with enough recipes!!! haha, enjoy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, here is a little treat in the form of a cherry pie from lily.
http://www.sugarncream.com/data/pattern/pdf/Lily_SnCweb166_cr_hotpad.en_US.pdf?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Lily%20Sugar


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok, I am set for the new KTP. Now, I will go do my errands. It is already dark and I hate that. Be back soon!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Ok, I am set for the new KTP. Now, I will go do my errands. It is already dark and I hate that. Be back soon!


We will be waiting!!!!


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> What I would like, if anyone has a great recipe, is a recipe for Shortbread. And possibly Peanut brittle. )


My MIL and mother both made good peanut brittle but mom used a more complicated recipe. My MIL used a quicker one that is also delicious.
Peanut Brittle
1 1/2 cup raw peanuts (Spanish)
1 cup sugar
1/2 cup light corn syrup
1/4 cup water
Put altogether in stainless steel skillet. Cook until caramel color. Remove from heat. Add 1 tsp. baking soda.
Spread on lightly greased cookie sheet.

There were always many sweets and lots of fun get together a with delicious treats in our home in Ohio growing up. Many wonderful memories.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Stubby, I am going to miss you. Have a great holiday. I know you need it. Looking forward to your return and enjoy that little red haired munchkin. 



stubbynose said:


> Hello all ! I am on for a bit and then have to go and finish packing as I am off to my grandsons 1st birthday party tomorrow then on Sunday I am off for a week to visit with my parents. My husband took a job transfer back in July and we had to move 6+ hours away from them so this is the first time I have been able to get back for more than a 1 day visit. They are so looking forward to me coming  I have been unemployed since moving here ( I had run a home daycare for 23+ years) so I decided to take advantage of this down time to get in a great visit. I did however get a call tonight regarding available spaces for my new daycare so I am excited about this. We set up a meet and greet date for Nov 24 so time will tell how this unfolds!!
> I won't be keeping up to date on this tea party as I won't have the internet so I will have to catch you all on the next party !
> I will continue to keep everyone in my thoughts and prayers and I hope everyone gets great results from the tests you are awaiting results on. I have everything that can be crossed ,crossed just for added luck!!!
> 
> Enjoy the party and keep me a seat at the table for the following week..hugs to all and be safe !!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry dancer - i had this feeling -

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Sam, I am the one that posted that recipe and have not tried it yet but it sure does sound yummy so we can make them at the same time and see what we think.
> 
> Wow, we sure did chat last week. It was great. It is a place for me to come and know someone is around to chat with.
> It is a place I feel so many people care and support me and help raise me up when I am down and I can do that for others also.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

handyfamily - so nice to see you - i was beginning to wonder where you were.

type - should read 8 ounces

each cream cheese is eight ounces which is how they come here in the states.

hope to see you again real soon.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> I'll keep the cheesecake - and I so hope my mom would make it for me, I would not dare even try it...
> 
> Just one question, what does 80 z mean? How big are the 3 cream cheeses needed? They are probably different in size here... thank you!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

It is times like this that I wish I could crochet. But I can't  And not ready to take something else on right now. But isn't it lovely!!!!



5mmdpns said:


> Hi everyone, here is a little treat in the form of a cherry pie from lily.
> http://www.sugarncream.com/data/pattern/pdf/Lily_SnCweb166_cr_hotpad.en_US.pdf?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Lily%20Sugar


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

energy is a luxury - have not had it for a very long time - but was always able to push through it and get done what needed to be done - need to find that push again.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Sam, you must have a large freezer or someone bringing you groceries. It is a danger when one isn't working that this happens. Do hope it isn't depression but contentment. Besides, we keep you pretty busy along with those puzzles. Could be you are just plain tired from being up late.
> 
> How are your oxygen levels doing? I know that has to do with energy too. Many times I didn't have the energy to do anything. We had only 1 car and DH would take the bus so I could go somewhere and I just stayed home. I wasn't really depressed but had no energy at all. Energy is such a gift and it could be related to your health and oxygen levels.
> 
> Whatever the reason, we are here for you and to support you. Just as an aside, how long is it since you were checked by your doctor? Thinking of you and knowing that sometimes it is fun to stay home and not go out, but I know when it is every day for a month one does wonder what is causing this. Hugs and be well.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Grank, thank you so much. I have a man with a very sweet tooth. I know he will enjoy this as much as I will. Thank you again.



Grankl said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > What I would like, if anyone has a great recipe, is a recipe for Shortbread. And possibly Peanut brittle. )
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i must really be dense - i need to watch that. i remember saying i needed to try that - what was i thinking? it is evident i wasn't thinking.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, I am the one that posted that recipe and have not tried it yet but it sure does sound yummy so we can make them at the same time and see what we think.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Nothing to be sorry about Sam. It is a great looking recipe and am honored you chose it to copy. Lets see who makes it first. 



thewren said:


> sorry dancer - i had this feeling -
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it used to happen in seattle designer when the rains came - they drove like they had never seen rain before - lots of fender benders.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> This week flew by so quickly! recipes look great too. Will have to look up some of my better ones.
> 
> Snowy and cold here in Calgary -- has snowed all night and today so the driving is rather wild. Some people just don't adjust their driving for the first few days of snow -- it happens every year. lots of 'fender benders' (accidents) this morning . people driving too close and not braking properly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sam, please do not beat yourself up over this. It surely does not bother me.



thewren said:


> i must really be dense - i need to watch that. i remember saying i needed to try that - what was i thinking? it is evident i wasn't thinking.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sam, did you live in Seattle at one time? If so, it seems we both moved East.



thewren said:


> it used to happen in seattle designer when the rains came - they drove like they had never seen rain before - lots of fender benders.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I'll keep the cheesecake - and I so hope my mom would make it for me, I would not dare even try it...
> 
> Just one question, what does 80 z mean? How big are the 3 cream cheeses needed? They are probably different in size here... thank you!


I think that what Sam meant was 3 (8 oz.) packages of cream cheese, HandyFamily. They don't come any bigger than that in this country either.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Cranberry Almond White Chocolate Bark Recipe

A new twist on an old idea, white chocolate cranberry-almond bark will delight you and any other white chocolate lover! Cranberries are good for you and they add a chewy sweet goodness to this white chocolate bark. The nuts add a fun touch too! 

Melt 12 ounces of Guittard white chocolate in 30-second intervals stirring in between. Add 1/2 cup of almonds and 1/2 cup of dried cranberries. Spread the bark onto a large piece of wax paper and let harden. Break apart and enjoy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you know what - my puppies said the same thing - "what blue yarn"?

sam



Silverowl said:


> Thought this might make you all giggle.
> 
> http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/68377_10151242376343909_513599200_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you and me both.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> My cousins went to China on a tour group. They just got back. Here is the section of the Great Wall of China that they climbed, just outside of Beijing. (Sam, I am going to stay home and sit!)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't think we have heard from Dreamweaver, but I haven't read all the posts yet. On pg. 3. Did anybody hear from her? I sure hope they called her. All this waiting is torture for sure.
Hugs to Dreamweaver. We are thinking of you.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Did everyone else go out tonight? It is starting to rain here. Do not like going out on nights that it rains as there is too much glare on the roads, Has anyone heard from Jynx today?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

grank - so good to see you - it has been a while since you visited us - do come back as soon as you can - we would love to see you.

sam



Grankl said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > What I would like, if anyone has a great recipe, is a recipe for Shortbread. And possibly Peanut brittle. )
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lived there twenty years dancer - moved back eight years ago.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Sam, did you live in Seattle at one time? If so, it seems we both moved East.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> It is times like this that I wish I could crochet. But I can't  And not ready to take something else on right now. But isn't it lovely!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really did not think that the cherry pie could only be crocheted, did you? ahah, here is a knitted one! http://pieknits.com/pattern.html


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I found a great one for all the gentlemen who attend the Knitting Tea Party! Here is your photo:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I thought this was absolutely facinating to watch two Scotish ladies knit and hold their needles so differently! warning -- you need really long needles for the first knitter!





And how about over 100 knitters joining in to operate this knitting Nancy with soooo much "yarn"........


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I was so busy reading last weeks KTP because I didn't want to miss anything about Marianne that I didn't realise this one had started until it was on page 5.

Marianne, you are in my prayers, please get well & try to be good & do as the Drs. tell you. I hope you weren't having a wash while you were singing in that MRI scan, I wouldn't put it past you!!

I had a great afternoon with Caren & Dave, will post a picture if they come out well enough.
It's 2.30am. here so I'm off to sleep now, goodnight,

Tessa


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

You must have moved back around the time I moved here to Ontario. I moved here on Boxing Day (Dec. 26, 2004).



thewren said:


> lived there twenty years dancer - moved back eight years ago.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh wow. Zero calories too you say?



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > It is times like this that I wish I could crochet. But I can't  And not ready to take something else on right now. But isn't it lovely!!!!
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> handyfamily - so nice to see you - i was beginning to wonder where you were.
> 
> type - should read 8 ounces
> 
> ...


Well, cream cheese also comes in three ounces, and then there are all those variations in tubs.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jheiens said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > I'll keep the cheesecake - and I so hope my mom would make it for me, I would not dare even try it...
> ...


Yes, you can get Philadelphia cream cheese by the pounds in a largish box. It's been such a long time I can't remember how many pounds, maybe three.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello TPKers! 
5mmm: Loved those videos you posted. It would be amazing to to a Knitting Nancy so large. The ladies knitting I didn't catch on to the one holding the needle under her arm at first. Never would have thought to knit like that.

Love the recipes. Use to make peanut brittle with the very same recipe; very easy to do. Can't wait to try the shortbread and the chinese chicken recipes.

I started the Celtic Cabled scarf in a light tan yarn. It looks sooooo much better than that black & white yarn. It is a WIP but hope to finish it by Sunday or Monday. Will try to post a picture; having trouble getting the photo to upload to computer for some reason.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am guessing that C told about my singing, I was not singing loudly, just more or less under my breath as I had to lay perfectly still and I had forgotten there was a mike above me so I could respond to questions. It was all 5mm's doing, I watched that link about Suzie Snowflake song.. for some reason it stuck in my brain. When I'm nervous I sing, usually solo, so low you can't hear me that is ;-) 
I am tired, went from one test to another then on to another it seem that I got back in my room then I was off for another test. I have been poked and prodded and stuck as Pam said when they brought me back this evening cover her with foil and cover her done! At least for the day. I slept forever then Rose came in with dinner, she brought shrimp, glorious Gulf shrimp, I was in heaven, a baked potato that was perfectly roasted with caramelized garlic. One of the nurses she works with husbands is a chef at a local restaurant, he had the meals delivered to us. I may get spoiled while I'm here! Pam is going to check if I will have any dietary restrictions for the weekend, a very dear friend of ours wants to bring up a Tex Mex feast, she is well known for her homemade tamales and cheese enchiladas that melt in your mouth. Gads, I'm gonna need a serious diet and exercise program after this stay! Hmm thought one lost weight while in the hospital, :roll: 
The staff here is wonderful, o careful and caring. They gave me a special treat after my last test. I was taken down to physical therapy and they put me in a full body whirlpool, talk about wonderful! The doctor ordered at least one a day over the weekend I can have one in the mornings and one again in the late afternoon. It has already made a difference in my hands and my legs and feet. 
Thank you everyone for your prayers and positive thoughts and energy, sending some right back to you. I won't know much about the test they ran today probably until at least tomorrow, I do know they are just going to draw some blood tomorrow and Sunday.. I'm just going to try to get some knitting done, of course my friends will be in and out. 
Lurker2, I hope you have as much time as you can with those beautiful grands of yours. So sorry, will send a huge hug to go along with the many others that have been sent! {{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}
Dreamweaver.. how are you??????
Joe P, please take it easy, there is only one of you.. slow down and smell the coffee (or tea) and enjoy some down time!!
Tessa, hope you are feeling better, worry about you, sending you healing wishes and hopes that you are on the final way to mending. (Makes me want to re think having a hip replacement for sure) 
Darowil, love reading your posts, just brings a smile to my face! 
Angora, dear sweet lady, take care of yourself, hope you have a great weekend!
AZ, come see us in GA sometime.. my oldest son moved from Phoenix 3 yrs ago, or else I'd be coming out there in the spring still. 
So many others I want to mention, but Pam is trying to close the cover on this. I've gotten permission to take a ride outside for a bit.. would love to see the stars and breath some fresh air. Wait, this is Houston, smog, fumes.. oh well at least it isn't hospital sterile ;-) 
Just because I didn't mention someone by name doesn't mean I don't think of you!!! Just my brain is tired I do apologize. 
Sam.. thank you for all that you do keeping our wonderful family tea party going!!!
Hugs, Loves n Prayers spread them around plenty to share!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne you sound so upbeat. Prayers will continue. You are such an inspiration to us all.

Don't know why but had to shut down and reboot for computer to recognize camera. Here's a pic of my WIP.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne you sound so upbeat. Prayers will continue. You are such an inspiration to us all.

Don't know why but had to shut down and reboot for computer to recognize camera. Here's a pic of my WIP.

oops sorry for the double post!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Marianne, So glad to hear from you. What resort was that you are staying in, again? Sounds like a place that may be nice to go to with all that lovely food etc. Anyway, sounds like they are spoiling you and you deserve it many times over and over again. Take care and will be saying a prayer for you as I go to bed. Night night.



Marianne818 said:


> Hi everyone, I am guessing that C told about my singing, I was not singing loudly, just more or less under my breath as I had to lay perfectly still and I had forgotten there was a mike above me so I could respond to questions. It was all 5mm's doing, I watched that link about Suzie Snowflake song.. for some reason it stuck in my brain. When I'm nervous I sing, usually solo, so low you can't hear me that is ;-)
> I am tired, went from one test to another then on to another it seem that I got back in my room then I was off for another test. I have been poked and prodded and stuck as Pam said when they brought me back this evening cover her with foil and cover her done! At least for the day. I slept forever then Rose came in with dinner, she brought shrimp, glorious Gulf shrimp, I was in heaven, a baked potato that was perfectly roasted with caramelized garlic. One of the nurses she works with husbands is a chef at a local restaurant, he had the meals delivered to us. I may get spoiled while I'm here! Pam is going to check if I will have any dietary restrictions for the weekend, a very dear friend of ours wants to bring up a Tex Mex feast, she is well known for her homemade tamales and cheese enchiladas that melt in your mouth. Gads, I'm gonna need a serious diet and exercise program after this stay! Hmm thought one lost weight while in the hospital, :roll:
> The staff here is wonderful, o careful and caring. They gave me a special treat after my last test. I was taken down to physical therapy and they put me in a full body whirlpool, talk about wonderful! The doctor ordered at least one a day over the weekend I can have one in the mornings and one again in the late afternoon. It has already made a difference in my hands and my legs and feet.
> Thank you everyone for your prayers and positive thoughts and energy, sending some right back to you. I won't know much about the test they ran today probably until at least tomorrow, I do know they are just going to draw some blood tomorrow and Sunday.. I'm just going to try to get some knitting done, of course my friends will be in and out.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh yes, I love this in the plain colouring. Just lovely.



Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne you sound so upbeat. Prayers will continue. You are such an inspiration to us all.
> 
> Don't know why but had to shut down and reboot for computer to recognize camera. Here's a pic of my WIP.
> 
> oops sorry for the double post!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne, I shall sleep better knowing you are doing better and eating all that _healthy_ food! And getting the spa whirlpool treatment too! You need all that girl, so you just take it all in!
We are to get a good 10-20cm of snow over the next 24 hrs (which is 4 to 8 inches). Susie Snowflake'f friends are all ganging up and becoming Frosty the Snowman! Here are the Beach Boys having some fun with him!





And Dean Martin did such a great song with Walking in a Winter Wonderland! 




hahaha, I guess I get a head start on all of you for winter fun times! I just look out my window (of course Designer gets it too!)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Caught up! It won't last long as I am going to my cousin's tomorrow. Her son is getting married and they are having a shower tomorrow night. There is a luncheon also. Then on Sunday we are celebrating my aunt's 85th birthday. I made her a scarf. I'll try to post a picture soon. I really liked how it turned out. Ran my errands, but forgot coke. I guess that is my cue to stop drinking it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the knitting nancy

sam



5mmdpns said:


> I thought this was absolutely facinating to watch two Scotish ladies knit and hold their needles so differently! warning -- you need really long needles for the first knitter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i arrived 27 august

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> You must have moved back around the time I moved here to Ontario. I moved here on Boxing Day (Dec. 26, 2004).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the knitting nancy
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like things are looking up a little - texmex - i'll be there.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Pam is going to check if I will have any dietary restrictions for the weekend, a very dear friend of ours wants to bring up a Tex Mex feast, she is well known for her homemade tamales and cheese enchiladas that melt in your mouth. Gads, I'm gonna need a serious diet and exercise program after this stay! Hmm thought one lost weight while in the hospital,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good heavens gwen - you knit fast - great color and design - i have yet to try cables.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne you sound so upbeat. Prayers will continue. You are such an inspiration to us all.
> 
> Don't know why but had to shut down and reboot for computer to recognize camera. Here's a pic of my WIP.
> 
> oops sorry for the double post!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they would all go crazy - i can see it now.

sam

Can you just imagine your puppies running through it? Chasing each other, and of course the grandsons would have to go crawling through too!! And the rope would be purple! [/quote]


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

FINALLY,,, I am semi-caught up.... Phone has stopped ringing, people are no longer stopping by.... I've been trying to post since about 1.... NO CANCER There is a fungal infection in lung... (likely Aspergillus) The meds for this are apparently quite strong and have side effects so the pulmonologist talked to an infectious disease Dr. who suggested NOT treating at all. I'm not comfortable with that, given my history and the fact that it is *not good* if it progresses.... but I'll worry about that next week. Tonight, we celebrated with snow crablegs, neighbor kids brought over my favorite wine and I am looking forward to a good night's sleep tonight..... Do many other things need attention... but I'm taking a couple days to just not wait and worry.... Just wanted you guys to know that all your good thoughts must have done the trick.... NOW, let's all concentrate on getting Marianne better.... I must say though, I prefer her hospital stay to mine..... Whirlpool... Ahhhhhhh..... Glad she is getting a break over the week-end.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> FINALLY,,, I am semi-caught up.... Phone has stopped ringing, people are no longer stopping by.... I've been trying to post since about 1.... NO CANCER There is a fungal infection in lung... (likely Aspergillus) The meds for this are apparently quite strong and have side effects so the pulmonologist talked to an infectious disease Dr. who suggested NOT treating at all. I'm not comfortable with that, given my history and the fact that it is *not good* if it progresses.... but I'll worry about that next week. Tonight, we celebrated with snow crablegs, neighbor kids brought over my favorite wine and I am looking forward to a good night's sleep tonight..... Do many other things need attention... but I'm taking a couple days to just not wait and worry.... Just wanted you guys to know that all your good thoughts must have done the trick.... NOW, let's all concentrate on getting Marianne better.... I must say though, I prefer her hospital stay to mine..... Whirlpool... Ahhhhhhh..... Glad she is getting a break over the week-end.


So glad to hear that it isnt the big C. I hope you have a restful weekend.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gwen,,, the black and white is wonderful,,, but the cable is better in the beige.... My rule of thumb... the fancier the pattern, the plainer the yarn and the fancier the yarn, the plainer the pattern...... Love the pattern.

Lurker.... Take what you can get with the grands... All you can do is keep the door open... Maybe your daughter will decide to walk through some day... Meanwhile, enjoy your visit with friends and brother. You need this break, so make the most of it...... 

I'm going to knit for a very tiny bit before bed... I'll post pictures if i ever find the camera cord!!!!! Next week is jam packed but I hope to do a better job keeping caught up.. Night all.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver - we are all ecstatic that there is no cancer. Now you should be able to get caught up on your rest and relax a bit. I am so glad for you. take care and don't do TOO much next week. Shirley


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Great news, Dreamweaver. I imagine you will be able to rest now that the burden of the unknown has been lifted. Bravo!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne, I shall sleep better knowing you are doing better and eating all that _healthy_ food! And getting the spa whirlpool treatment too! You need all that girl, so you just take it all in!
> We are to get a good 10-20cm of snow over the next 24 hrs (which is 4 to 8 inches). Susie Snowflake'f friends are all ganging up and becoming Frosty the Snowman! Here are the Beach Boys having some fun with him!
> 
> 
> ...


I sure do -- we have been asked not to drive tomorrow unless it is necessary - don't remember ever hearing that happening. lots of snow -colder tomorrow. I always complain but have a resolution not to complain about our weather after the storm on the east coast and tornadoes and earthquakes - makes me much more willing to deal with the cold. At least we can dress for it. I think it is dying down a bit and understand it is hitting Manitoba now . I hope you don't get it. I think it is dying down.

I am not a winter fan after years in Arizona -- miss the nice weather there and the people in our Park. Have a nice weekend everyone -- It is Remembrance day on Sunday 
so Canadians, don't forget your poppies. We will likely go to 
the Military Museum as they have a nice service. There are over 2,000 crosses put up every year to remember our fallen - along Memorial Drive in Calgary. If it isn't too bitter on Sunday we might stop and walk through them.

We were an armed forces (Canadian Army) for 25 years so I feel a kinship with this special day. Designer.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dear Marianne - enjoy your friends , food and that whirlpool! Glad you are getting a little outside time - AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news jynx - and even better that you are taking the weekend away from worry, etc - hope you do lots of good things for you.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> FINALLY,,, I am semi-caught up.... Phone has stopped ringing, people are no longer stopping by.... I've been trying to post since about 1.... NO CANCER There is a fungal infection in lung... (likely Aspergillus) The meds for this are apparently quite strong and have side effects so the pulmonologist talked to an infectious disease Dr. who suggested NOT treating at all. I'm not comfortable with that, given my history and the fact that it is *not good* if it progresses.... but I'll worry about that next week. Tonight, we celebrated with snow crablegs, neighbor kids brought over my favorite wine and I am looking forward to a good night's sleep tonight..... Do many other things need attention... but I'm taking a couple days to just not wait and worry.... Just wanted you guys to know that all your good thoughts must have done the trick.... NOW, let's all concentrate on getting Marianne better.... I must say though, I prefer her hospital stay to mine..... Whirlpool... Ahhhhhhh..... Glad she is getting a break over the week-end.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Perfect! Nice job - AZ 


Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne you sound so upbeat. Prayers will continue. You are such an inspiration to us all.
> 
> Don't know why but had to shut down and reboot for computer to recognize camera. Here's a pic of my WIP.
> 
> oops sorry for the double post!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So glad DW - now we just need to start thinking "on" that infection have a good weekend - AZ


Dreamweaver said:


> FINALLY,,, I am semi-caught up.... Phone has stopped ringing, people are no longer stopping by.... I've been trying to post since about 1.... NO CANCER There is a fungal infection in lung... (likely Aspergillus) The meds for this are apparently quite strong and have side effects so the pulmonologist talked to an infectious disease Dr. who suggested NOT treating at all. I'm not comfortable with that, given my history and the fact that it is *not good* if it progresses.... but I'll worry about that next week. Tonight, we celebrated with snow crablegs, neighbor kids brought over my favorite wine and I am looking forward to a good night's sleep tonight..... Do many other things need attention... but I'm taking a couple days to just not wait and worry.... Just wanted you guys to know that all your good thoughts must have done the trick.... NOW, let's all concentrate on getting Marianne better.... I must say though, I prefer her hospital stay to mine..... Whirlpool... Ahhhhhhh..... Glad she is getting a break over the week-end.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry I was so excited about dream weavers news! AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOOHOO DREAMWEAVER!!!!! Praise God it isn't cancer! I am so thrilled for you. 
I like that rule of thumb about fancier the yarn/plainer the pattern. That will help me tons with future projects.

SAM: You wouldn't believe how simple cables are. If it weren't I wouldn't be able to do it. Now I must say having the magnetic pattern holder has also made it very easy to keep track of what to do each row. I don't think of myself as a fast knitter just did it a LOT today. 

Those of you getting snow snuggle in and stay warm. In my younger days I would have loved to be out in in but not now.
Would love to see it though. Last year we had more snow than I ever remember having here; 8 inches. Of course here in the south if they see a dusting of snow they close schools. Most down here don't know how to drive in it. Our biggest problem in the winter is ice storms. The pine trees and pecan trees snap like crazy and take down power lines. 

Tomorrow evening will be going to a former colleagues home to have dinner with other former colleagues. We are having a mexican feast of sorts. DH and I are going early because we will be caring for their animals (dogs and chickens) the full week of Thanksgiving. I've done it before but for only a couple of days and their dogs and I get along fine. I've got to feed them twice a day and since it is getting dark so early now DH said he would help me. Not only that but I really don't like collecting the chicken eggs. I know it sounds funny but I am skittish about being pecked. Even when we had chickens DH collected the eggs. I'm looking forward to getting the eggs though since we are to take them home with us. Yum...fresh eggs. 

Youngest DD has definitely decided to return home at Christmas from college and work the next semester and transfer to the local community college for summer. We are supportive of her decision. She has enjoyed her experience but I do believe homesickness, missing friends, being out in the boonies with no car has been hard on her. She also will be taking classical guitar lessons next semester locally since when she does transfer to another larger college she is interested in she will be having to audition in classical guitar. As long as she is happy, furthering her formal education in some way we are happy. 

It is getting late and I've been up very late the past two evenings so I will ge headed to bed soon. Hope you all have a wonderful evening, get plenty of rest and will check in with you in the morning. 

GweniePooh


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I am so happy with Jynx's news. I was so worried about her. I even got up just now from sleeping to see if there was any news from her. Way to go Jynx. I guess it goes to show us all that if we are in fear of things happening with our health, we should wait and see what is going on before worrying. After all, there is nothing we can do with worry. ((((HUGS))) Jynx. xxx


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Banana Cookies Recipe
> 
> Thank you Sq_Dancer for the Cookie recipe. I really like bananas and can hardly wait to make these cookies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I will be around for the next 5 days and then I am going to visit my ex Brother-in-law. Yes, you read that right. B is going with me. We are going for a couple of days. It will be nice for B as my brother-in-law and his wife are about 2 months older than B. They just got back from Australia, where their daughter and grandchildren live about 100 miles away from B's son and grandsons. They both have grandsons with Aspergers syndrome. So it will not be boring for B. I don't really think he would get bored anyway. Anyway, I get along very well with my ex in-laws. It is just their brother, my ex, that I do not get along well with. So it will be an interesting couple of days as I see both my ex brother-in-law and his wife, and my ex sister-in-law and her new husband.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

You are very welcome Strawberry.



Strawberry4u said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Banana Cookies Recipe
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver, I'm so happy to hear NO Cancer. Enjoy, relax with family and friends.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne you sound so upbeat. Prayers will continue. You are such an inspiration to us all.
> 
> Don't know why but had to shut down and reboot for computer to recognize camera. Here's a pic of my WIP.
> 
> oops sorry for the double post!


Love this design, Great work!!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Wonderful news, Jynx!!! Have a beautifully relaxing weekend. You've earned it, for sure!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you strawberry. Now I'm going to be for real. Nite all!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi everyone, here is a little treat in the form of a cherry pie from lily.
> http://www.sugarncream.com/data/pattern/pdf/Lily_SnCweb166_cr_hotpad.en_US.pdf?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Lily%20Sugar


Thank You 5 mmdpns for the site. I really like this pattern.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Good Night to all. Chat tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Is this Shortbread? Just wondering as it has cornflour in it.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I found a great one for all the gentlemen who attend the Knitting Tea Party! Here is your photo:


It's not in the same astate as after the cats have had it (so far anyway).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello TPKers!
> The ladies knitting I didn't catch on to the one holding the needle under her arm at first. Never would have thought to knit like that.


Yesterday one of the women on the HAnfknitters Guild table with me knitted like that with a needle tucked under her arm- and it wasn't a really long needle either- I was surprised that it wasn't longer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne you sound so upbeat. Prayers will continue. You are such an inspiration to us all.
> 
> Don't know why but had to shut down and reboot for computer to recognize camera. Here's a pic of my WIP.
> 
> oops sorry for the double post!


Now that looks great- you can see the hard work now.
And doesn't Marianne sound good? Spoilt rotten bythe sound of things- she won't want to go home. Cindi watch out you might have lost her! Somehow I don't think so.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

They are so easy and as most of the workshops are slowing down and people have asked me how they are made I decided a quick workshop would be a good idea. I make a hat in an evening and made them for my grand daughters grade 3 class last year. they all loved them. easy easy!

I just might have to make some. There are always those in need of hats this time of year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> FINALLY,,, I am semi-caught up.... Phone has stopped ringing, people are no longer stopping by.... I've been trying to post since about 1.... NO CANCER T.


What fantastic news Dreamweaver. Two people this year now who have first been told that they have cnacer in the lung area with secondaries in the liver who turn out not to have cancer (my other friend was looking at pleural secondaries as well)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I am glad I can be of help. Lol I have plans of being back this time next year, hoping to add an extra week as well.
> ...


I think that would be nice. This time has turned out to be much to short of a holiday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> I It will be nice for B as my brother-in-law and his wife are about 2 months older than B. They just got back from Australia, where their daughter and grandchildren live about 100 miles away from B's son and grandsons. They both have grandsons with Aspergers syndrome.


Now you have a great excuse to come to Australia- and you will just to need to see more of hte ciuntry while you are here. Whereabouts are the various family members?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I had a great afternoon with Caren & Dave, will post a picture if they come out well enough.
It's 2.30am. here so I'm off to sleep now, goodnight,

Tessa[/quote]

We had a great time too, wish it could have been longer though. Next time.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I buy a lot of cream cheese for my business. I purchase it at Costco. It comes in a large rectangular 3 pound box for about $7.50.

Pontuf

Ohio Joy[/quote]

Yes, you can get Philadelphia cream cheese by the pounds in a largish box. It's been such a long time I can't remember how many pounds, maybe three.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I just gotta make this ! It's adorable. Thanks for the pattern link. Cute website too.
Pontuf

You really did not think that the cherry pie could only be crocheted, did you? ahah, here is a knitted one! http://pieknits.com/pattern.html[/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Is this Shortbread? Just wondering as it has cornflour in it.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> My cousins went to China on a tour group. They just got back. Here is the section of the Great Wall of China that they climbed, just outside of Beijing. (Sam, I am going to stay home and sit!)


How wonderful for them. With all the traveling I have done, I must say that being home is now my favorite place. Enjoy the occasional outing, but love home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> sorry dancer - i had this feeling -
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> It is times like this that I wish I could crochet. But I can't  And not ready to take something else on right now. But isn't it lovely!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, quite lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> energy is a luxury - have not had it for a very long time - but was always able to push through it and get done what needed to be done - need to find that push again.
> 
> sam
> 
> So sorry Sam. Yes, what a wonderful luxury energy is. There are some of us who know what this is like to be too tired to accomplish anything. Count me as one and I know there are others too. I have had to change my whole way of eating to finally get a change. Wishing you days full of energy and I hope wishing helps. For some of us it is fibromyalgia & or chronic fatigue. It is often a sign that something isn't right. We care about you Sam.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wonderful news
Got up early to search and see if anyone had heard from Dreamweaver. Was praying no news was good news and didn't want to bother her. Now I see that Dreamweaver herself has posted. Yay Dreamweaver!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You can finally take a breath again.
NO CANCER
What an answer to all our prayers. So happy for you and your family and it is a party day at the KTP. A new day and beginning for all of you after this time of great fear.

Now they just need to get rid of this fungus. Itself, a real problem.
Thank you for letting us know :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I sure do -- we have been asked not to drive tomorrow unless it is necessary - don't remember ever hearing that happening. lots of snow -colder tomorrow. Designer.


Stay safe and warm dear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just a general hello! 

I have slept a bit, had to get up, rang Fale, who tells me the puppy is wandering the house looking for me. Ths birthday party was lovely, and I took lots of photos- I will sort these out when I get home, and post a few.
My friends have just arrived home, so I better be polite and finish this. Blessings to all!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Hi everyone, I am guessing that C told about my singing, I was not singing loudly, just more or less under my breath as I had to lay perfectly still and I had forgotten there was a mike above me so I could respond to questions. It was all 5mm's doing, I watched that link about Suzie Snowflake song.. for some reason it stuck in my brain. When I'm nervous I sing, usually solo, so low you can't hear me that is ;-)
> Hugs, Loves n Prayers spread them around plenty to share!!
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Marianne's full message is on page 6

Marianne, how wonderful to hear from you and to know you are being so well taken care of by friends and the medical staff. I remember from that band we were putting together for Dave that you were going to sing low, so low we couldn't hear you. He he as Joe would say. To quote Dancer, what resort are at? Hope the drive outside was pleasant and that you got some well-needed rest. Praying that they will help you dear. We need you:!: ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker, so glad to hear the party went well :thumbup:  
We sure are getting good news today with Dreamweaver, Marianne, you, and perhaps others too.
Just wonderful.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Gwen, I love it!! It's so much clearer to see, and I just love the cable, and color! 
Roberta



Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne you sound so upbeat. Prayers will continue. You are such an inspiration to us all.
> 
> Don't know why but had to shut down and reboot for computer to recognize camera. Here's a pic of my WIP.
> 
> oops sorry for the double post!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Sam, cables are a cinch to do! If I have to knit a sweater, you have to do some cables! lol
Roberta



thewren said:


> good heavens gwen - you knit fast - great color and design - i have yet to try cables.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL Marianne, you lose weight on HOSPITAL food, not Chef food. hahaha It's so nice to "hear" your cheary voice! As long as you are not moving in the MRI, it's OK to sing as much as you want. Hmmm..I think I'm not feeling very well! I think I need to have a stay at your hospital too, and I might need a whirlpool bath too! lol
Take care, and we will see you back here soon.
Roberta



Marianne818 said:


> Hi everyone, I am guessing that C told about my singing, I was not singing loudly, just more or less under my breath as I had to lay perfectly still and I had forgotten there was a mike above me so I could respond to questions. It was all 5mm's doing, I watched that link about Suzie Snowflake song.. for some reason it stuck in my brain. When I'm nervous I sing, usually solo, so low you can't hear me that is ;-)
> (the rest of her post is on page 6)


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Jinx, that's wonderful news!! I think you've made all of our day! lol We will still keep you in our thoughts and prayers that your infection will heal quickly.
While I'm at it, I'll add that Sam, Joe, So. Gal, and Lurker get a boost of energy to help them do what they need/want to do; everyone with Fibro/joint pain can have at least a couple of days without the pain.
And anyone else who is hurting, one way or another, will feel a sense of Peace and contentment.
Also, everyone who is on vacation, that they have a really great time. 
Amen, and pass the gravy! lol
Roberta


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes they should 



darowil said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > Sq_Dancer said:
> ...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

mjs said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > I'll keep the cheesecake - and I so hope my mom would make it for me, I would not dare even try it...
> ...





Sq_Dancer said:


> HandyFamily, that was supposed to read 3 - 8 oz. packages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha. Ok, I'm sorry for asking such a silly question - ounces are not the first thing to come to my mind, and I ... well, sorry, it was stupid of me - but would never thought of it.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I am not positive exactly where either of them are. I know my neice's daughter attends the Flying Fruit fly Circus School in Wodonga, North Eastern Victoria. http://www.fruitflyschool.vic.edu.au/index.html
And B's son is in Melbourne, Victoria. So now that I look at a map, they are 201 miles apart or 323 km.



darowil said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > I It will be nice for B as my brother-in-law and his wife are about 2 months older than B. They just got back from Australia, where their daughter and grandchildren live about 100 miles away from B's son and grandsons. They both have grandsons with Aspergers syndrome.
> ...


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Cranberry Almond White Chocolate Bark Recipe
> 
> A new twist on an old idea, white chocolate cranberry-almond bark will delight you and any other white chocolate lover! Cranberries are good for you and they add a chewy sweet goodness to this white chocolate bark. The nuts add a fun touch .
> 
> This looks yummy! Thank you for sharing, Sq dancer


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam! Wonderful recipes as always. Southern California finally got some cooler temps. and we are enjoying them. Have a great weekend and next week as well.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

So good to hear, Lurker. Looking forward to the photos. 



Lurker 2 said:


> Just a general hello!
> 
> I have slept a bit, had to get up, rang Fale, who tells me the puppy is wandering the house looking for me. Ths birthday party was lovely, and I took lots of photos- I will sort these out when I get home, and post a few.
> My friends have just arrived home, so I better be polite and finish this. Blessings to all!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I imagine you are on metric system. Do you have a converter to convert the measurements? Here is a handy one for cooking http://southernfood.about.com/library/info/blconv.htm



HandyFamily said:


> Hahaha. Ok, I'm sorry for asking such a silly question - ounces are not the first thing to come to my mind, and I ... well, sorry, it was stupid of me - but would never thought of it.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have bought it ready made here but want to make it myself and it looks pretty easy. I love white chocolate and this is good and thought the almonds in it sounded really good.



Grankl said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Cranberry Almond White Chocolate Bark Recipe
> ...


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Got results from GD upper GI scope. No blood found, not sure what the black flakes were. Now it's to the hematologist and gyn dr.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

What is the flower in your avatar? I have seen the flower in Vancouver BC but not sure of the name of it.



Grankl said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Cranberry Almond White Chocolate Bark Recipe
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been trying to post since about 1.... NO CANCER There is a fungal infection in lung... (likely Aspergillus)[/quote]

Well, thank God for that piece of news, Jynx. We'll rejoice over that bit of info and then concentrate on the troubling pieces when you've had a chance to regroup to face the rest of it. For now you can just live Life for a bit before you must take up the fight again.

Hopefully, by the time Thanksgiving rolls around, we will have many friends (you, Mariannne, Lurker, SoGal, and NanaCaren back home, among them) for whom we can count the blessings.

Take care of yourself. Oho Joy


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Jynx, you were curious about the bouquet I sent to Marianne, so decided to send you one also. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I've been trying to post since about 1.... NO CANCER There is a fungal infection in lung... (likely Aspergillus)

Dreamweaver, so happy no cancer. You remain in my prayers.
Joy


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Good Morning to everyone. I hope that everyone is content with their lives today. I just checked my horoscope and this is what it says for me for today. 
"you can tackle this day with incredible enthusiasm you are worth so much with all your skill and you are not far from achieving what you want to today. The planets in your sign are encouraging you to be more aware of what is happening around you in the business world. There may be something in this to build up your ideals on more income. Friendships are truly deep and fulfilling with a pleasant atmosphere of true belonging."

So there you have it. I have a pleasant atmosphere of true belonging and you have all been a part of that. Thank you.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne, I shall sleep better knowing you are doing better and eating all that _healthy_ food! And getting the spa whirlpool treatment too! You need all that girl, so you just take it all in!
> We are to get a good 10-20cm of snow over the next 24 hrs (which is 4 to 8 inches). Susie Snowflake'f friends are all ganging up and becoming Frosty the Snowman! Here are the Beach Boys having some fun with him!
> 
> 
> ...


Glad I don't have any scans scheduled for today.. they may try to move me to the mental ward :-D It's cold enough in here for it to snow.. gee whiz they freeze the germs out in here I guess. 
I wish this was a spa, would get a good massage after the whirlpool :lol: 
Pam and Rose have arranged for me to have a day pass, after the rounds. Of course they have forecast for some rain today.. so may wait till tomorrow to use my pass. I'm happy just to go outside for a bit. I have spent so much time in hospitals, I'm sure there are many that can relate, the walls seem to close in on me. 
My room has a couch, (I'm sure it's a pleather type material) a very comfy recliner that makes into a bed (the couch is a pull out also) has several tables with lamps so the dreaded overhead is rarely used. I have a wonderful view of what I think is a parking garage, it may be just another building but will ask someone, it has me curious as to my location (facing direction I mean) 
Gweniepooh.. (love the name) I have a Craftsy class for the Celtic cables, now I know who to ask if I have problems :thumbup: Still wanting that cuppa together!!!! I'd love to see that movie, just really no theater close to Cleveland. So, I wait for the Blu-ray edition ;-) 
Nana Caren, hope your last day is just as wonderful as your first there!! Dave sounds like such a great friend to show you "his" London.. would be a dream come true for sure!! Safe flight home.. looking forward to many wonderful pictures.. 
Oh Yummmmm Nancy just came in and she brought Duncan Donut's Pumpkin spice coffee for us.. ohhhh she brought one of the Kurieg (not sure how that is spelled) coffee makers.. and lots of different pods.. waiting to see if she really brought donuts :lol: 
I'm not sure if I mentioned that I was born and raised about 45 minutes south east of Houston. That is why I have so many friends in the area. My brother and step Mom both passed away in this hospital, sometimes I really think about that.. memories.. just try to block.
Oh just saw the donuts, but they are from a different place.. These are HUGE!! Leave it to Texas to make the big donuts.. LOL
I hope everyone has a wonderful day.. know that I am going to be fine and dandy.. you are all in my thoughts and prayers.. 
Many Hugs, much Loves and Lots of Prayers!!
Marianne


----------



## ENGLISHROSE (Mar 25, 2011)

HI SAM AND GIRLS , HAVE NOT BEEN ON LINE DUE TO ILLNESS AND I'M SORRY TO BE CAPALIZING BUT I CAN'T READ SMALL PRINT ON LINE. I'M HAVEING PROBLEMS WITH MY EYES. THX SAM FOR DROPPING ME A LINE, I DO READ THE TEA CONVERSATIONS BUT IT TAKE'S ME SOME TIME. EVEN THOUGH YOU DON'T HEAR FROM ME, I'M STILL ON LINE. GOD BLESS SAM AND GIRLS, I DO SO ENJOY OUR TEA TIMES.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

GOOD TO HEAR FROM YOU. HOW LARGE A PLACE IS PLANT CITY. I HAVE A VERY LONG TIME GIRLFRIEND LIVING THERE NOW FROM CANADA. HOPE TO GET DOWN AND SEE HER ONE OF THESE DAYS.



ENGLISHROSE said:


> HI SAM AND GIRLS , HAVE NOT BEEN ON LINE DUE TO ILLNESS AND I'M SORRY TO BE CAPALIZING BUT I CAN'T READ SMALL PRINT ON LINE. I'M HAVEING PROBLEMS WITH MY EYES. THX SAM FOR DROPPING ME A LINE, I DO READ THE TEA CONVERSATIONS BUT IT TAKE'S ME SOME TIME. EVEN THOUGH YOU DON'T HEAR FROM ME, I'M STILL ON LINE. GOD BLESS SAM AND GIRLS, I DO SO ENJOY OUR TEA TIMES.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

So glad they are treating you well down there. Enjoy the donuts and the outing. It is hard to be cooped up inside, especially in a hospital. Will keep you in my prayers.



Marianne818 said:


> Oh just saw the donuts, but they are from a different place.. These are HUGE!! Leave it to Texas to make the big donuts.. LOL
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day.. know that I am going to be fine and dandy.. you are all in my thoughts and prayers..
> Many Hugs, much Loves and Lots of Prayers!!
> Marianne


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Some people have lots of time on their hands to think of these things.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Now aren't these lovely? Roses for the lady and bacon for the man. What will they think of next?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> FINALLY,,, I am semi-caught up.... Phone has stopped ringing, people are no longer stopping by.... I've been trying to post since about 1.... NO CANCER There is a fungal infection in lung... (likely Aspergillus) The meds for this are apparently quite strong and have side effects so the pulmonologist talked to an infectious disease Dr. who suggested NOT treating at all. I'm not comfortable with that, given my history and the fact that it is *not good* if it progresses.... but I'll worry about that next week. Tonight, we celebrated with snow crablegs, neighbor kids brought over my favorite wine and I am looking forward to a good night's sleep tonight..... Do many other things need attention... but I'm taking a couple days to just not wait and worry.... Just wanted you guys to know that all your good thoughts must have done the trick.... NOW, let's all concentrate on getting Marianne better.... I must say though, I prefer her hospital stay to mine..... Whirlpool... Ahhhhhhh..... Glad she is getting a break over the week-end.


Dreamweaver... I had missed some pages I guess.. (sleeping pills.. I hate them) I am so ecstatic about the news!!!!! Would get up and do a happy dance but they put another iv in and having another pint of the red stuff to start my day. Guess my pass is null and void for the day.. darn it! Their main concern with me is that I can't maintain even a low-normal blood count. In layman terms I have 1/2 of the top lobe of my liver functioning.. the rest is as he said, "not so much" Of course I am blessed as the liver is the one organ that will rebuild itself with proper treatment. Now to figure out the plan I guess. 
Such wonderful news Dreamweaver.. enjoy your weekend, Pam, Rose and Nancy did the happy dance for you!! (wish I had a video of that one) 
Hugs, Loves n Prayers :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

phewww I was only gone for a day and loads to catch up on and a new tp as well but I managed it lol
So glad about Dreamweavers news and great to hear from Marianne opps think its spelled wrong, my apologies.
I do hope everyone is well, this includes all the fur babies.
I had a fantastic time with my sister and her husband, I don't know if any of you saw the programme called the war time farm recently on TV, it was filmed about 10 mins from my sister and she took us to see it. Unfortunately its only open to the public on Sundays this time of year so we couldnt go into any of the buildings or the actual farmyard but we could see lots from the lane that runs along side it, and we could see in the window of the forge they used. The little church they used in the programme is next to the farm and looked lovely but the gate into the churchyard was locked. My sister thinks it is a Quaker church and for some reason they seem to lock all their cemeteries with or without a church not sure why, there is a little Quaker graveyard near where I lived as a child and that was always locked as well. The farm where they filmed is actualy a working farm ans is open to the public every day in the summer. It is a good job that my sisters husband was driving as she had us in fits of laughter as we were leaving because she saw some animals in a field and said oh look there's the pigs from the programme only thing was they were sheep lol, she said she 4got her glasses but we kept teasing her about the wooly pigs they breed in her part of the country lol.
It was a bit scary on the way home and it is so good that my husbands reflexes are sharp because a police car came bombing out of a slip road onto the motorway with all lights flashing he had plenty of time and room but the idiot in front of us slammed on his brakes and as we were a little closer to the car in front than usual because we were just going to overtake the idiot we nearly went into the back of him but managed to miss him curtesy of the slip road next to the motorway, needless to say the air was blue in the car for a few mins afterwards. We eventually got home safely to be greeted by molly our staffie who was really pleased to see us as it had been a long day for her despite my son going round and letting her out several times in the day. Anyway sorry for writing a book take care all Lyn x


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> FINALLY,,, I am semi-caught up.... Phone has stopped ringing, people are no longer stopping by.... I've been trying to post since about 1.... NO CANCER There is a fungal infection in lung... (likely Aspergillus) The meds for this are apparently quite strong and have side effects so the pulmonologist talked to an infectious disease Dr. who suggested NOT treating at all. I'm not comfortable with that, given my history and the fact that it is *not good* if it progresses.... but I'll worry about that next week. .... Just wanted you guys to know that all your good thoughts must have done the trick....


Hi Jynx, it is really great news! And I celebrate with you -- but my celebration is a cuppa coffee and toast with pb! The aspergillus is not always treated with drugs (ie prednisone) but in other ways and some times not treated at all. I have a web link for you all to see.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/001326.htm


----------



## ENGLISHROSE (Mar 25, 2011)

SQ DANCER..PLANT CITY IS NOW IN THE GROWING STAGES, IT RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF STRAWBERRY COUNTRY, THX FOR ASKING . DOES YOUR FREIND KNIT TO.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne I be so glad to have a cuppa with you. The "resort" you are in sounds top of the line which you deserve. Hmmmm...I do have family in Houston perhaps I should come visit and bunk at your place. LOL Continue to improve dear lady. Always in my prayers.

Melyn it sounds as if you had a wonderful trip. I was laughing at the wooly pig story. I sure know what it is like to not have my glasses and mistake one animal for another; thought a horse (from a distance) was a dog. DUH. Also so glad that you escaped such an accident! Good reflexes for sure.

WELCOME BACK ENGLISHROSE. HOPE YOUR EYESIGHT IMPROVES; WILL KEEP YOU IN PRAYER.

Keep those pictures coming Dancer. Wanted to ask did you make the knitted flowers? They really were amazing. Would love to attempt making them.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good morning Marianne, I am happy for you too. I do hope that your liver will fix itself. I do know that eating beets helps cleanse the liver. It is supposed to be the only vegetable that has this quality about them and there is no iron in the beets, so they are good for you!

Of course, it goes without saying that huge dounuts are also good for you!! 

We are snowing still up here. Designer has sent it to me courtesy of the air waves from the west. The wind is quite sharp too. But I have a good cup of hot coffee! That will have to do me until I get back from mass today. ttyl


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Just one question, what does 80 z mean? How big are the 3 cream cheeses needed? They are probably different in size here... thank you![/quote]

I am thinking this is a typo. Should read 8 oz of cream cheese.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

judyr said:


> Just one question, what does 80 z mean? How big are the 3 cream cheeses needed? They are probably different in size here... thank you!


I am thinking this is a typo. Should read 8 oz of cream cheese.[/quote]

This was already dealt with and the answers will be coming along shortly as you continue to read. At least I think they were all sorted out! haha, I need another coffee.....


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I KNOW SHE USED TO KNIT. NOT SURE RIGHT NOW BECAUSE SHE DOES HAVE ARTHRITUS. SHE IS GOING TO BE A GRANDMA FOR THE FIRST TIME SOON AND IT IS A BOY SO SHE MAY BE KNITTING FOR HIM. SHE IS A DENTAL ASSISTANT BUT NOT SURE WHERE SHE WORKS. BUT I CAN ALWAYS FIND OUT. SHE ALSO ATTENDS A BAPTIST CHURCH DOWN THERE SOMEWHERE ALSO. WE PHONE EACH OTHER ONCE IN AWHILE. I HAVE KNOWN HER FROM VANCOUVER, BC IN CANADA SINCE 1973. SHE IS A LOVELY LADY AND SUCH A GRACIOUS ONE TOO.



ENGLISHROSE said:


> SQ DANCER..PLANT CITY IS NOW IN THE GROWING STAGES, IT RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF STRAWBERRY COUNTRY, THX FOR ASKING . DOES YOUR FREIND KNIT TO.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning Marianne, I am happy for you too. I do hope that your liver will fix itself. I do know that eating beets helps cleanse the liver. It is supposed to be the only vegetable that has this quality about them and there is no iron in the beets, so they are good for you!
> 
> Of course, it goes without saying that huge dounuts are also good for you!!
> 
> We are snowing still up here. Designer has sent it to me courtesy of the air waves from the west. The wind is quite sharp too. But I have a good cup of hot coffee! That will have to do me until I get back from mass today. ttyl


5mm, you are spot on with the beets, the girls have brought in jars of pickled beets for me.. LOL, I missed the Dietician yesterday but she gave Pam a brief rundown on what I should and should not be including in my diet. She will be back on Monday to talk further about it all. 
The donuts were good (are) I took part of one, peanut butter donut with bacon.. odd combo but really tasty. Thought of you Sam ;-) 
Cindi is taking today away from the house, one of our friends is going to stay with mom and the furry children. There is an open house at our local LYS and she is going to stop in and check out the yarn sale, I'm still searching for yarn for a tie for DS, he wears them to work everyday and has dropped hints that he would love one or two. I want a special yarn to make it and C knows what I am looking for. Hopefully they will have it or something similar. Cashmere or a silk blend is what I am thinking. 
Everyone is gone for a bit, the room is quiet.. I miss my recliner and my room, wish I had brought more projects to work on. Going to be a long day I'm afraid. 
Hugs, Loves n Prayers see ya soon! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> FINALLY,,, I am semi-caught up.... Phone has stopped ringing, people are no longer stopping by.... I've been trying to post since about 1.... NO CANCER There is a fungal infection in lung... (likely Aspergillus) The meds for this are apparently quite strong and have side effects so the pulmonologist talked to an infectious disease Dr. who suggested NOT treating at all. I'm not comfortable with that, given my history and the fact that it is *not good* if it progresses.... but I'll worry about that next week. Tonight, we celebrated with snow crablegs, neighbor kids brought over my favorite wine and I am looking forward to a good night's sleep tonight..... Do many other things need attention... but I'm taking a couple days to just not wait and worry.... Just wanted you guys to know that all your good thoughts must have done the trick.... NOW, let's all concentrate on getting Marianne better.... I must say though, I prefer her hospital stay to mine..... Whirlpool... Ahhhhhhh..... Glad she is getting a break over the week-end.


Dreamweaver that is fantastic news.... the rest can wait a couple of days to figure out where you go from here :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne, the girls also need to bring you in long skewers to make donut-beet-kabobs for you to munch on. Oh yah, stick a piece of cheese on them too! haha, carrots are good and orangy colored too! I am glad you are being attended to!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Unfortunately they were found over the internet but if I could figure out how to make them, I will and will share where I got the pattern also. I am hoping everyone is enjoying the pictures I send. I hope it brings a smile to everyone. I like to see so many people interacting in here as it makes it more like home. (comfy and cozy). Gee, we can visit and not worry about how clean the house is, not that my place is very messed up. I lived in such a mess for the past 7 years that it is so nice to have it all clean and tidy now. I am not Martha Stewart but I do like to have it nice if anyone should want to visit. And surely, if anyone decides to come up this way, there is always room. I love company and being new to this area, I do not get much of that here.




Gweniepooh said:


> Keep those pictures coming Dancer. Wanted to ask did you make the knitted flowers? They really were amazing. Would love to attempt making them.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Marianne. found this web site and not trying to push any products but was interested in the foods that were good for the liver. You might have a look at it and see how it compares to the doctor's list. http://www.globalhealingcenter.com/natural-health/liver-cleanse-foods/
Dancer



Marianne818 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Marianne, I am happy for you too. I do hope that your liver will fix itself. I do know that eating beets helps cleanse the liver. It is supposed to be the only vegetable that has this quality about them and there is no iron in the beets, so they are good for you!
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

rpuhrmann said:


> Gwen, I love it!! It's so much clearer to see, and I just love the cable, and color!
> Roberta


[/quote]

Gwenniepooh, I agree. Just beautiful. Can really see the difference in the cables. I can see where choice of yarn makes such a difference now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Unfortunately they were found over the internet but if I could figure out how to make them, I will and will share where I got the pattern also. I am hoping everyone is enjoying the pictures I send. I hope it brings a smile to everyone. I like to see so many people interacting in here as it makes it more like home. (comfy and cozy). Gee, we can visit and not worry about how clean the house is, not that my place is very messed up. I lived in such a mess for the past 7 years that it is so nice to have it all clean and tidy now. I am not Martha Stewart but I do like to have it nice if anyone should want to visit. And surely, if anyone decides to come up this way, there is always room. I love company and being new to this area, I do not get much of that here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sam, I have done several cables also, and they are very simple to do. Nothing to be afraid of. You use a special stitch holder with a V in it to pull stitches forward and backwards to make the cable. If you venture into making something with them, let me know in a PM and I will try to walk you through it. I have made Aran Sweaters and scarves with it. Hope you are not so tired today. Maybe get outside for a breath of fresh air. We will get you motivated to get out a little, one step at a time, how is that?


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dreamweaver, so glad that you don't have the "monster" (cancer)
Pray that you will soon be feeling better.


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

This is the first time I have posted here. Just wanted to tell you how much I look forward to reading all of the comments and recipes . Thank all of you wonderful KP'ers for your help. It is going to be a warm, clear day here in NC. I see yard work in my future and knitting later. Take care all!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I am enjoying myself more now. I lived in such a mess which I had little chance of cleaning before. I had come from my own home where I kept things tidy, once I left my ex husband. I had children then and they were children. But once I had my own home, I kept it very nice. Then to the mess for 7 years. Lived in more of an office, rather than a home. And the living conditions were attrocious. Seems if you have a clean house, no one comes to visit, but if you have a mess, company shows up unexpectedly. Seems to be a Murphy's Law. But there is only me and my cat and dog here, so it has little chance of being messed up.



Angora1 said:


> I'm just the opposite. Well not totally, but here goes... :lol: :lol: :lol: I like the place to be clean but I'd rather be like Martha Stewart. I just can't afford the staff to keep the place clean. So I make my swags, take photos, create things from nature, etc. Finally when I can't take it any more I get in a real cleaning frenzy, but mostly I need a phone call before anyone comes over. It's not dirty, but it needs the cleaning when it gets it, and I have it covered in books and projects in one day again. This must be confession time. I only have one friend who I wouldn't just die if she dropped in and that is a friend that helps me clean whenever I have company, so she has seen it already. I am trying to be better and that's why we need Joe. He inspires me. Well you do too dear. Thanks for your photos, etc. and loving open ways. We all need more laughter and I think you are really enjoying yourself for the first time in a LONG time.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Welcome to our HOME. That is how it feels here. We look forward to you joining us any time you need a friend or a cup of tea. Share your WIP and join right in.



uncrn65 said:


> This is the first time I have posted here. Just wanted to tell you how much I look forward to reading all of the comments and recipes . Thank all of you wonderful KP'ers for your help. It is going to be a warm, clear day here in NC. I see yard work in my future and knitting later. Take care all!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

dpns -- I had hoped the storm would die down before you got it-- doesn't seem to work that way. It is -20C today so we are going to hunker down as they have suggested we don't drive unless we have to. 

The news the past two mornings has shown hundreds of fender benders but no serious accidents. I just looked out my window and it is a winter wonderland out there. If I was a child it would be heaven. As I am not, I will look at it from inside. 

It sounds as if there is a lot of positive news here this morning -- I am thinking of all of you and especially those who are dealing with health or other personal issues. I will be starting the newsboy cap and also working on the crochet acghan today so likely won't drop by until tonight. 

Christmas is coming! We are taking things easy on the workshops but are ready for lots of classes in January and the rest of the winter and early spring.

I am very proud of what we are accomplishing and we have had over 600 hits 
since we started (posts). 5mmdpns 'class certainly contributed to the good numbers. I purchased my needles for darowil's magic loop class and then will take the toe up socks. I just finished 2 pairs of socks for my husband on dpns -- I imagine that some socks will still be done with them as i like working with them.

Anyway, enough of that -- hope you will drop by today. Shirley (Designer)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AHHHH...A woman after my own heart when it comes to cleaning. hahaha. Would rather sit and knit. LOL I get it nice and clean and then clutter erupts from projects, dog/cat fur...you name it. Phone call prior to visit is appreciated. Kitchen is usually nice and clean but am finding with just the 2 of us the dishwasher gets run less frequently.

I'm just the opposite. Well not totally, but here goes... :lol: :lol: :lol: I like the place to be clean but I'd rather be like Martha Stewart. I just can't afford the staff to keep the place clean. So I make my swags, take photos, create things from nature, etc. Finally when I can't take it any more I get in a real cleaning frenzy, but mostly I need a phone call before anyone comes over. It's not dirty, but it needs the cleaning when it gets it, and I have it covered in books and projects in one day again. This must be confession time. I only have one friend who I wouldn't just die if she dropped in and that is a friend that helps me clean whenever I have company, so she has seen it already. I am trying to be better and that's why we need Joe. He inspires me. Well you do too dear. Thanks for your photos, etc. and loving open ways. We all need more laughter and I think you are really enjoying yourself for the first time in a LONG time.[/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I am not looking forward to the driving in the Winter months. The snow has barely hit us yet and today it is raining. But I know it will come soon. Luckily, I am within walking distance of the stores. That is new to me as I used to be 10 miles out on a country road. So if I am needing anything, I can dress up warm and walk. I have a fold up bag that has wheels, so it works great for bringing home groceries. Good exercise too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! DH just brought home an antique Salvation Army pump organ. He is so excited like a kid in a candy store. (Just what we needed...another large piece of furniture...NOT) It is cool though and in very good condition; bought it at a yard sale for (get this) $20. He's already been playing hymns on it. Whatever makes him happy.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok, here is some nostalgia. Who remembers Dick and Jane?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh how lovely. Life will never be dull there. SMILES  :lol:



Gweniepooh said:


> OMG! DH just brought home an antique Salvation Army pump organ. He is so excited like a kid in a candy store. (Just what we needed...another large piece of furniture...NOT) It is cool though and in very good condition; bought it at a yard sale for (get this) $20. He's already been playing hymns on it. Whatever makes him happy.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Take a picture of it, Gwen. Would love to see it. I think he did get a good deal on it though.



Sq_Dancer said:


> Oh how lovely. Life will never be dull there. SMILES  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ME! Wish I had some of my old books.


Sq_Dancer said:


> Ok, here is some nostalgia. Who remembers Dick and Jane?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I forgot all about them until I saw this posted in my Facebook. Wow. Wouldn't it be a hoot to have some of those old books?



Gweniepooh said:


> ME! Wish I had some of my old books.
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> ...


----------



## knitpath (Oct 29, 2012)

Good old Dick and Jane, Sally, Puff and Spot! Does anyone remember Zeke? (think that was our Z- word lesson).. Such innocence!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ask and ye shall receive Dancer....here's a picture of the pump organ. I've got to clean it up still; sorry picture is a little blurry


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Was just looking on ebay to see how much they would be and some are up to $200 for the old ones from the 50's.



Sq_Dancer said:


> I forgot all about them until I saw this posted in my Facebook. Wow. Wouldn't it be a hoot to have some of those old books?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

You must admit, he did find a good deal there. $20 for it? You better send him out to find more things for you. He has a good eye.



Gweniepooh said:


> Ask and ye shall receive Dancer....here's a picture of the pump organ. I've got to clean it up still; sorry picture is a little blurry


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

I really want to get caught up on the 13 pages so far, but I am running "late" on chores, etc. I will try to catch back up later.

Thank you, Sam for starting a new one.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Cannot recall Zeke. Remind us.



Pathway said:


> Good old Dick and Jane, Sally, Puff and Spot! Does anyone remember Zeke? (think that was our Z- word lesson).. Such innocence!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok found out about Zeke. http://www.tagnwag.com/dick_and_jane_books.html

Story about how Zeke influenced people's lives 
http://www.tagnwag.com/forsale/uncle-zeke.html


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

sqdancer, I remember Dick and Jane, in fact I have "Our New Friends" (Dick and Jane), Alice and Jerry Books, "Day In and Day Out", "Friends and Neighbors" with Jack and Jill, "At Home and Away" with Tom and Nancy and an Expressive Readers-Second Reader. Most of these books were from garage sales and they have been written in, pages torn and color crayoned in, but I remember reading from them in public school and the urge to own overtook me. They did not cost that much because of the damage.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I found one box of Christmas stockings but still looking for another. They should have been together, right? This shows you how organized I am!
The pictures make the fabrics look much lighter. The colors are darker and richer. Also the fox collar from one of my Mom's old coats is a silver fox but in the picture it looks much lighter. All stocking need to be pressed because they just came out of the box.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Ok, here is some nostalgia. Who remembers Dick and Jane?


Dancer, I certainly remember Dick and Jane and their dog, Jip--at least in our readers. I also remember nearly infuriating the first grade teacher when later, as I understood the process of reading, I read the entire book and coming to her and asking for another. She very pointedly explained to me that this book was supposed take us quite a number of weeks to complete and I would have to go along with the rest of the group.

Shortly after that I discovered the school library and the magic of borrowing books. When I was 12, I received 3 books of my very own from my parents. And I could keep them for ever and ever--and read them as many times as I wanted to read them!! I felt so special and rich to own books.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This was probably the first book I read by myself!

pontuf



judyr said:


> sqdancer, I remember Dick and Jane, in fact I have "Our New Friends" (Dick and Jane), Alice and Jerry Books, "Day In and Day Out", "Friends and Neighbors" with Jack and Jill, "At Home and Away" with Tom and Nancy and an Expressive Readers-Second Reader. Most of these books were from garage sales and they have been written in, pages torn and color crayoned in, but I remember reading from them in public school and the urge to own overtook me. They did not cost that much because of the damage.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Corn flour and corn starch are the same thing. I have made wonderful melt-in-your-mouth shortbread cookies with cornstarch! Careful, they burn fast. [/quote]

Glad you specified that 5, I was thinking corn flour like corn meal. I would not have thought of corn starch.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gorgeous! the cables show much better with this yarn. I love cables they are so pretty and so fun to knit!



Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne you sound so upbeat. Prayers will continue. You are such an inspiration to us all.
> 
> Don't know why but had to shut down and reboot for computer to recognize camera. Here's a pic of my WIP.
> 
> oops sorry for the double post!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pontuf those stockings are beautiful. You did quite a nice job on them. 


Pontuf said:


> I found one box of Christmas stockings but still looking for another.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I remember Dick and Jane!!! I went to a bilingual school in Mexico City and that is the book that we all had in order to learn how to read and also in English.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Why thank you Pup Lover. Cables are fun to knit and really aren't difficult but look so.

Dick and Jane books...what fond memories. My Aunt Hannah was a kindergarten teacher in PA and she would send me copies of the books. (Most of my aunts and my mom were teachers)


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Gwenie, I guess I should have pressed them but no time this morning. They were a labor of love. I lined all of them in a heavy satin fabric.

ote=Gweniepooh]Pontuf those stockings are beautiful. You did quite a nice job on them. 


Pontuf said:


> I found one box of Christmas stockings but still looking for another.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I was very young my mom would makelarge felt Christmas stockings. We rented a home that had a pecan grove and she would fill the stockings with pecans and mail them to her sisters that lived in Pennsylvania and Maryland (we were in Georgia). A labor of love for sure. Mmmmm...perhaps I should do that and send one to my brother in Wisconsin.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Neat idea Gwenie!


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

I had a fantastic time with my sister and her husband, I don't know if any of you saw the programme called the war time farm recently on TV, it was filmed about 10 mins from my sister and she took us to see it. Unfortunately its only open to the public on Sundays this time of year so we couldnt go into any of the buildings or the actual farmyard but we could see lots from the lane that runs along side it, and we could see in the window of the forge they used. The little church they used in the programme is next to the farm and looked lovely but the gate into the churchyard was locked. My sister thinks it is a Quaker church and for some reason they seem to lock all their cemeteries with or without a church not sure why, there is a little Quaker graveyard near where I lived as a child and that was always locked as well. The farm where they filmed is actualy a working farm ans is open to the public every day in the summer. It is a good job that my sisters husband was driving as she had us in fits of laughter as we were leaving because she saw some animals in a field and said oh look there's the pigs from the programme only thing was they were sheep lol, she said she 4got her glasses but we kept teasing her about the wooly pigs they breed in her part of the country lol.
It was a bit scary on the way home and it is so good that my husbands reflexes are sharp because a police car came bombing out of a slip road onto the motorway with all lights flashing he had plenty of time and room but the idiot in front of us slammed on his brakes and as we were a little closer to the car in front than usual because we were just going to overtake the idiot we nearly went into the back of him but managed to miss him curtesy of the slip road next to the motorway, needless to say the air was blue in the car for a few mins afterwards. We eventually got home safely to be greeted by molly our staffie who was really pleased to see us as it had been a long day for her despite my son going round and letting her out several times in the day. Anyway sorry for writing a book take care all Lyn x[/quote]

Hi Lyn, yes I have seen the programme you are talking about. Where in Kent are you, I am just over the border in East Sussex.

I thought you might like this picture.

http://www.pigparadise.com/curly.html


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Just beautiful Pontuf - they look like they would be hanging from a Victorian mantle!! AZ 


Pontuf said:


> I found one box of Christmas stockings but still looking for another. They should have been together, right? This shows you how organized I am!
> The pictures make the fabrics look much lighter. The colors are darker and richer. Also the fox collar from one of my Mom's old coats is a silver fox but in the picture it looks much lighter. All stocking need to be pressed because they just came out of the box.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

With the weather getting cold, it is time to think of comfort foods. I just got a new crockpot (got rid of the old one many years ago) and I'm looking for a recipe for pot roast. I've checked the net but would prefer recipes tested by friends. Do you add the potatoes and veg with the meat? What kind of flavorings do you use?

My son and DIL come for dinner every Tuesday and this is what I'm aiming for. They are pretty fussy eaters!

Looking forward to some ideas.

WI Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Silverowl - I don't know if you saw my post in last weeks KTP - AZ is for Arizona, USA - the wild and wooly west!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Here is a link that came in my emails of the day - I think I will give it a try later in the week. We are under a freeze warning tonight - I should have started it today but I'm still in my PJ's!!!I have fresh ground beef in the fridge to pack up so I will use a pound of that for dinner. I'm thinking Mexican Macaroni....!! Have a wonderful weekend - AZ http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/easy-slow-cooker-beef-stew-108653.aspx?cm_mmc=eml-_-mtd-_-20121110-_-6009


purl2diva said:


> With the weather getting cold, it is time to think of comfort foods. I just got a new crockpot (got rid of the old one many years ago) and I'm looking for a recipe for pot roast. I've checked the net but would prefer recipes tested by friends. Do you add the potatoes and veg with the meat? What kind of flavorings do you use?
> 
> My son and DIL come for dinner every Tuesday and this is what I'm aiming for. They are pretty fussy eaters!
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice to include the link huh???? Ha! AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness...maybe you did see curly pigs! I'd never heard of such. I wonder if their fur/hair was stiff as most pigs and if not if you could make yarn from it? Did I understand they were extinct now? I hope not; very interesting.
Lyn x[/quote]

Hi Lyn, yes I have seen the programme you are talking about. Where in Kent are you, I am just over the border in East Sussex.

I thought you might like this picture.

http://www.pigparadise.com/curly.html[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Curly pigs!!!! These are so cute - AZ


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I layer my vegies under the roast and round the sides if enough of them, and I add pepper, garlic powder or garlic salt and a package of beefy onion soup mix along with a can of beef broth and then use that to make gravy when all done. Just remove meat and veggies, turn it up to high and add cornstarch. You can always transfer it to a pot on the stove top also to make the gravy.



purl2diva said:


> WDo you add the potatoes and veg with the meat? What kind of flavorings do you use?
> 
> My son and DIL come for dinner every Tuesday and this is what I'm ai
> WI Joy


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I know AZ Sticks. You would think living in Arizona I would have had a desert theme!



AZ Sticks said:


> Just beautiful Pontuf - they look like they would be hanging from a Victorian mantle!! AZ


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

What an heirloom they will be. Such a treasure you have made for your family.



Pontuf said:


> I found one box of Christmas stockings but still looking for another. They should have been together, right? This shows you how organized I am!
> The pictures make the fabrics look much lighter. The colors are darker and richer. Also the fox collar from one of my Mom's old coats is a silver fox but in the picture it looks much lighter. All stocking need to be pressed because they just came out of the box.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne..... What? prayer shawl finished already? I always pack too many projects for the hospital.... and find that anesthesia makes concentration a little dicey for a day or two... My cancer surgery was 10 days though and boy did I do a lot of cross stitch then and during chemo!!! 

Sorry you have to have another transfusion. I know it is not your favorite... but think of a nice ride tomorrow... I'll bet that one of those gals would love to make a quick run to the store for you..... 

Would love to have seen the "happy dance" Tell the girls Thanks from me.... 

Love pickled beets.... Grandma used to make them all the time. DH does fresh beets and those are wonderful too and make fabulous red stains....... on everything... but worth it.... 

So glad that you are in good spirits and being looked after so well. (My next door neighbor is a chef - so glad your meals are being catered.) Just told Sam last week about grilled peanut butter and bacon sandwiches... but donuts.... instant gratification.... Keep on keepin' on and hope to see you back home soon..... (((()))))


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes stay in your PJ's!
We were planning to put Pontuf in the car and go to Flag today for the weekend but looks like they have snow and ice. Snow is fine but ice on the roads not so good especially on the hill down to Verde Valley.

I remember a couple years ago getting caught in a white out west of Flag on 40 going your way. No warning! What a scare!
Stay inside and stay warm.

Pontuf


We are under a freeze warning tonight - I should have started it today but I'm still in my PJ's!!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I usually put a little water, not much in the bottom of the crock pot. I brush on Yellow mustard and sprinkle it with garlic salt and chili powder (just a sprinkling) Then I put potatoes, carrots and onions in the pot and a little salt over the vegies. That is it. Simple and yummy.



purl2diva said:


> With the weather getting cold, it is time to think of comfort foods. I just got a new crockpot (got rid of the old one many years ago) and I'm looking for a recipe for pot roast. I've checked the net but would prefer recipes tested by friends. Do you add the potatoes and veg with the meat? What kind of flavorings do you use?
> 
> My son and DIL come for dinner every Tuesday and this is what I'm aiming for. They are pretty fussy eaters!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

thanks Dancer.



Sq_Dancer said:


> What an heirloom they will be. Such a treasure you have made


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Ok, here is some nostalgia. Who remembers Dick and Jane?


Out here we had 'Janet and John'


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks all for the good wishes... Yes, much relief. I was not looking forward to going through lung cancer AGAIN!!

DPN.... great link and I have saved it... Unfortunately, prednisone has already been done (3 times) and that is not the medication they are talking about. I don't have the allergic aspergillus... We are still looking at options... but I'm not going to think about it this week-end....

I *should* go out and plant the last flat of flowers... as we are to have rain tomorrow and cold Monday... Then again, my knitting is looking mighty lonely.

Now that I'm caught up,I need to make a few phone calls...

Wish all you Canadians could send *me* some of that snow. I LOVE IT.... Not the driving part so much, more the beauty... Miss ice skating something fierce... Bundle up, stay warm and knit, knit, knit....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well hello Myfanwy! How was yesterday's visist with the GC? Lots of {{{Hugs}}} from them I hope.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Wonder if they had the same stories!!!



Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, here is some nostalgia. Who remembers Dick and Jane?
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gwen... What a deal on the organ... Mom has a very ornate German one but Dad was the one who played so it sits in the living room, looking pretty. I don't play, nor do my daughters. Don't know what will become of it... 

Sorry that DD is so unhappy at school... Will she finish this semester though... so as not to lose the work she has done? It is a tough transition.... and the community college ay be just what she needs.... I know my youngest took a break between college graduation and medical school... She ended up with such a nice job, she never got back... I always wonder if she regrets that decision.... I have another friend that was a flight attendant but went to medical school on leaves, etc... until she became a Dr. Education of any kind is always a "good thing"...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dick and Jane.... Old pals. there was a whole line of quilting material a couple years back that featured the gang.... Wish I had made a little baby quilt... just for the nostalgia.....

Dancer.... Love the flowers.. Thanks for reposting....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well hello Myfanwy! How was yesterday's visist with the GC? Lots of {{{Hugs}}} from them I hope.


I got lots of photos, but they are not a hugging family- even when we said goodbye- but my daughter drove me the half hour back to Sumner- when I had been quite happy to go by bus- so that was nice!
Just having a morning cup of pepper mint tea- then must pack my bag, and get ready for the airport- At least I know Fale will be there with hugs!!!


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Silverowl - I don't know if you saw my post in last weeks KTP - AZ is for Arizona, USA - the wild and wooly west!!


Thanks for that. Now I can pin point it on a map.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, I finally finished book #18 of the Annie's Attic Mystery Series. How many of you have been reading them? It kind of reminds me of this group. It is about Annie who has inherited her grandmother's estate in a small seaside town in Maine. (Grey Gables) She moves from her home in Texas (leaving behind her one and only daughter and her twin grandchildren) to go and fix up the beautiful home. Her grandmother was Betsy Holden, who was well known for her crafts, mostly cross stitching but many other crafts also. In the attic, are all kinds of things that Annie comes across, each with its own mystery. She joins a group of women every Tuesday morning in a local craft store. They are all interested in different crafts, (knitting, crochet, cross stitching, etc) and they meet to work on their projects. There is a different adventure in every book and an underlying story from book to book. Annie is a widow and has caught the eye of the very handsome Mayor, Ian Butler who is also a widower. I have book #19 to read now and #20 is apparently in the mail to me. If you like easy reading you will most likely enjoy these books. I sure am.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

OMG I not sure I should show or tell my sister bout the curly coated pigs or she will insist thats what she saw rofl
I am in Ashford Silverowl in not far from Folkestone, takes bout 15 -20 mins in car. Where abouts are you, I love Hastings and we often go to a little fish shop in Rhy and I keep on saying we are going to go find that shop that makes all the chocolate covered cakes and does the programme choccy wocky doo da lol. I am prob entirely in wrong direction for you, my semce of dorection is zilch lol


Silverowl said:


> I had a fantastic time with my sister and her husband, I don't know if any of you saw the programme called the war time farm recently on TV, it was filmed about 10 mins from my sister and she took us to see it. Unfortunately its only open to the public on Sundays this time of year so we couldnt go into any of the buildings or the actual farmyard but we could see lots from the lane that runs along side it, and we could see in the window of the forge they used. The little church they used in the programme is next to the farm and looked lovely but the gate into the churchyard was locked. My sister thinks it is a Quaker church and for some reason they seem to lock all their cemeteries with or without a church not sure why, there is a little Quaker graveyard near where I lived as a child and that was always locked as well. The farm where they filmed is actualy a working farm ans is open to the public every day in the summer. It is a good job that my sisters husband was driving as she had us in fits of laughter as we were leaving because she saw some animals in a field and said oh look there's the pigs from the programme only thing was they were sheep lol, she said she 4got her glasses but we kept teasing her about the wooly pigs they breed in her part of the country lol.
> 
> Hi Lyn, yes I have seen the programme you are talking about. Where in Kent are you, I am just over the border in East Sussex.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

So glad Jynx that your news Is good and no aspergillus either. We missed you for those few days.
I miss snow, skiing and ice skating too. Fortunately we can drive 2 hours north and have all the winter fun.

Pontf


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for your concern about DD. It is not so much that she is unhappy; says she likes the friends she has made and she does love college life. Like I said, she just wants to eventually transfer to another college that is only 1 and 1/2 hours away and the requirements there for her program of study requires an audition in classical guitar. That coupled with some homesickness, missing old friends, she wants to come home after this semester. She most definitely will finish this semester and will be able to transfer the credits she has earned. THAT was something we discussed and she herself was adamant that she do that. Its kind of funny (not haha funny) but I was encouraging her to attend the local community college all along but noooooo she had to go away to college. It just had to be her idea for her to do it. Because it is small her big objections to it was it would be like high school. She has since learned otherwise. They do come around sooner or later don't they. She called this morning and is excited about coming home on the 16th for Thanksgiving.


Dreamweaver said:


> Sorry that DD is so unhappy at school... Will she finish this semester though... so as not to lose the work she has done? It is a tough transition.... and the community college ay be just what she needs.... I know my youngest took a break between college graduation and medical school... She ended up with such a nice job, she never got back... I always wonder if she regrets that decision.... I have another friend that was a flight attendant but went to medical school on leaves, etc... until she became a Dr. Education of any kind is always a "good thing"...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going to sign off for awhile. Have to run to grocery store to get things for food I'm taking to Mexican dinner at friend's home tonight. Will check back later. Everyone take care. Peace to all.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

It was a small jesture Lurker. Take what you can get for now. It may be the start of mending things with her. And for now, I have a nice big (((HUG))) for you also.



Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Well hello Myfanwy! How was yesterday's visist with the GC? Lots of {{{Hugs}}} from them I hope.
> ...


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

melyn said:


> OMG I not sure I should show or tell my sister bout the curly coated pigs or she will insist thats what she saw rofl
> I am in Ashford Silverowl in not far from Folkestone, takes bout 15 -20 mins in car. Where abouts are you, I love Hastings and we often go to a little fish shop in Rhy and I keep on saying we are going to go find that shop that makes all the chocolate covered cakes and does the programme choccy wocky doo da lol. I am prob entirely in wrong direction for you, my semce of dorection is zilch lol
> 
> Lyn, I live in Rye which is about 1/2 an hour from Ashford.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Good Morning Everyone! It is a little after 10 am and I am on day 2 of my Holiday Bazaar (I have spent my profits for the first day). I did get caught up with last week's 136 pages and it wasn't split up I was amazed. I only have 16 pages and will read as much as I can before customers start coming in. Oh I started my first bear last night and started it 3 different times trying to figure out which needles I want to use as I'm going to use White Festive Fur (I think I might try the size 5 next). Thanks Sam for more habit forming recipes. Bye for now!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker, I had the Janet and John books! I thought them interesting, and I remember getting a bit confused with the names of Janet and John because they both started with the letter J. Then I realized if I counted the number of letters in the word, the one that had three letters plus the J was John, and the one with four letters plus the J was Janet. I thought myself to be a very clever person! haha, did I ever have a lot to learn!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

we had Janet and John in the UK as well


Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, here is some nostalgia. Who remembers Dick and Jane?
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Jynx, what excellent, excellent news! Marianne, you behave yourself (well, as best you can) and get better so you can get home. 



Gweniepooh said:


> When I was very young my mom would makelarge felt Christmas stockings. We rented a home that had a pecan grove and she would fill the stockings with pecans and mail them to her sisters that lived in Pennsylvania and Maryland (we were in Georgia). A labor of love for sure. Mmmmm...perhaps I should do that and send one to my brother in Wisconsin.


I remember getting assorted nuts in the shell in our stockings--we'd work for days to get them all cracked and eaten, fighting over that old nutcracker that always broke (the spring). lol And that was the only time of year we got tangerines (I still think of Christmas when I smell tangerines). Smell is said to be the best sense for invoking memories; I got some Corn Huskers lotion for me and DD (my fiber hands and her work hands)...smelling it reminds me so much of my grandparents!...I also remember pickling jars & jars & jars of beets with my grandma, mom, and aunt--man, were those ever delicious! ...good memories.



purl2diva said:


> With the weather getting cold, it is time to think of comfort foods. I just got a new crockpot (got rid of the old one many years ago) and I'm looking for a recipe for pot roast. I've checked the net but would prefer recipes tested by friends. Do you add the potatoes and veg with the meat? What kind of flavorings do you use?


I put my roast in the bottom of the crockpot, cover it with onions, some garlic, black pepper, and as many potatoes and carrots as I can fit in, cover with water and cook all day. Dang it, now I want some. Heh.

Lurker, so glad you were able to visit with the GC and will get good hugs when you get home. Hugs are the best, aren't they? I used to tell my kids when they asked me what I wanted for Christmas, "A big hug." 

{{{{HUG}}}} for everyone!

I have to get some work done now...back later if I can!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Our organ at mass was quite cranky today. Not all the notes would play and there were two notes that were not in tune. Oh well, I played it the best I could. haha, I explained that to the Father today and he was not concerned about it. He did say our "new" organ should be working and tuned for our Christmas season so that will be nice. 
Father Al had his mother attend our mass today. She is visiting him for a while. She is such a nice lady.
Well, I feel a hot shower or something is needed today for my right shoulder. Perhaps I will find the hot water bottle and use that on it! ttyl


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It's funny that you would say that Pontuf - years ago when we still lived in California we spent Thanksgiving in Williams just the two of us and I started my Christmas shopping - It snowed lightly as I was walking down the main street - such a cute little town when it's not too crowded - and I bought us each a Christmas stocking (I think this was our first Christmas together) and they were made from Wrangler Jeans with the pocket on the front - mine is Red and DH's is Denim!! I will be sure to post a picture when I get them out this year!! AZ


Pontuf said:


> I know AZ Sticks. You would think living in Arizona I would have had a desert theme!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

The shop that does choccy wocky doo da is in Brighton I forgot to say earlier. I loved looking round all the shops oposit where all the boats are I think it was last year, I am not so good at walking now to do a lot of window shopping wish I was, good old arthur ritus has a lot to answer for lol. The little fresh fish shop we go to has its own boat I believe and sells the fish fresh from landing it. I have a sister in law lives in Rye, not sure where exactly bcause she moved there after she split up with my husbands brother and we lost touch with her. Do they still have the huge bonfire and procession in Rye like they did in late 60s always wanted to go but didnt have transport to get there then and my parents refused me permission to go with friends, different nowadays in the freedom teenagers have lol


Silverowl said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > OMG I not sure I should show or tell my sister bout the curly coated pigs or she will insist thats what she saw rofl
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I live up in the NorthWest corner not too far from where California, Nevada and Arizona meet.


Silverowl said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Silverowl - I don't know if you saw my post in last weeks KTP - AZ is for Arizona, USA - the wild and wooly west!!
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You can't leave it at that - what are you making to take???? AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> Going to sign off for awhile. Have to run to grocery store to get things for food I'm taking to Mexican dinner at friend's home tonight. Will check back later. Everyone take care. Peace to all.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Fale will be sure to have lots of hugs for you - I'm sure he has missed you - probably wandering around the house like Ringo!!! Hugs from me my friend - I hope that this trip is just the start of progress for you and B. Love to you J - AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Well hello Myfanwy! How was yesterday's visist with the GC? Lots of {{{Hugs}}} from them I hope.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh I see a meet and greet in your future !!!!


Silverowl said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > OMG I not sure I should show or tell my sister bout the curly coated pigs or she will insist thats what she saw rofl
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

GoldenEye is on tv right now with Pierce Brosnan playing James Bond. He sure had the most brilliant blue eyes of all the Bond men! My cousin just saw Skyfall last night and he declared Daniel Craig the best Bond ever, but my Bond is still Roger Moore. I will have to see what Skyfall is all about and decide if the "new" Bond passes muster so to speak! haha, we all gotta love a Bond!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm back and AZ I'm taking such a cheaters role in my contribution...store prepared veggie tray, ranch dip and spinich dip, and artisan black bean chips...nothing I made.
Been spending too much time knitting LOL!


AZ Sticks said:


> You can't leave it at that - what are you making to take???? AZ
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you on the ice gwen - i would rather drive in four feet of snow than a half inch of ice - once you start to skid it is very hard to stop. the loss of power isn't fun either - i wouldn't be able to keep up with the ktp.

cudos to you and your husband in your attitude toward your daughter - not a lot of parents would feel that way.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> WOOHOO DREAMWEAVER!!!!! Praise God it isn't cancer! I am so thrilled for you.
> I like that rule of thumb about fancier the yarn/plainer the pattern. That will help me tons with future projects.
> 
> SAM: You wouldn't believe how simple cables are. If it weren't I wouldn't be able to do it. Now I must say having the magnetic pattern holder has also made it very easy to keep track of what to do each row. I don't think of myself as a fast knitter just did it a LOT today.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the lightest colored puppie sold to heidi's friend jennifer.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Banana Cookies Recipe
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, here is some nostalgia. Who remembers Dick and Jane?
> ...


I'm too young for either one of these, but I remember "The Letter People"






I also remember Electric Company.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sam. She is a good kid/young adult and since the student loans will be her's to pay off it should be her final decision. Of course we have discussed all the pros and cons we can think of with her but have left the ultimate decision up to her. She knows how much education can help you and that we will have her back. And of course we will help her financially as much as possible but she also knows that it won't be much since we are squeeky tight ourselves.



thewren said:


> cudos to you and your husband in your attitude toward your daughter - not a lot of parents would feel that way.
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The first winter my DH and I were married we lost power in an ice storm and were without power for about 3 days. We pushed two sofas together, put both our girls (one his, one mine) on the sofas, tons of quilts and blankets and just huddled there. Fortunately we had camping gear so we could cook/heat water but brrrrrrr it was cold. It makes we feel so bad for those just hit with this storm right after the hurricane. 


thewren said:


> i'm with you on the ice gwen - i would rather drive in four feet of snow than a half inch of ice - once you start to skid it is very hard to stop. the loss of power isn't fun either - i wouldn't be able to keep up with the ktp.
> 
> GweniePooh


[/quote]


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I did not have time to read the 17 pages today as I have so much going with Mother, the bank, getting things ready for her tomorrow, so I apologize for not commenting on past posts. 

I care but I need to get moving this day to get things accomplished. I think Sateen is doing just great. I want to thank all of you for your concern again. thanks. joe p.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Marianne, I am happy for you too. I do hope that your liver will fix itself. I do know that eating beets helps cleanse the liver. It is supposed to be the only vegetable that has this quality about them and there is no iron in the beets, so they are good for you!
> ...


This mailing from elann had me salivating.
https://www.elann.com/Commerce.web/product.aspx?id=118538


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes you have to post a picture when you unpack them!

Pontuf

quote=AZ Sticks]It's funny that you would say that Pontuf - years ago when we still lived in California we spent Thanksgiving in Williams just the two of us and I started my Christmas shopping - It snowed lightly as I was walking down the main street - such a cute little town when it's not too crowded - and I bought us each a Christmas stocking (I think this was our first Christmas together) and they were made from Wrangler Jeans with the pocket on the front - mine is Red and DH's is Denim!! I will be sure to post a picture when I get them out this year!! AZ


Pontuf said:


> I know AZ Sticks. You would think living in Arizona I would have had a desert theme!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Sam, I have done several cables also, and they are very simple to do. Nothing to be afraid of. You use a special stitch holder with a V in it to pull stitches forward and backwards to make the cable. If you venture into making something with them, let me know in a PM and I will try to walk you through it. I have made Aran Sweaters and scarves with it. Hope you are not so tired today. Maybe get outside for a breath of fresh air. We will get you motivated to get out a little, one step at a time, how is that?


You can use anything for a stitch holder. Recently I found a bamboo seaming pin is great, though then you have to put the stitches from it on to the left needle.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

melyn said:


> The shop that does choccy wocky doo da is in Brighton I forgot to say earlier. I loved looking round all the shops oposit where all the boats are I think it was last year, I am not so good at walking now to do a lot of window shopping wish I was, good old arthur ritus has a lot to answer for lol. The little fresh fish shop we go to has its own boat I believe and sells the fish fresh from landing it. I have a sister in law lives in Rye, not sure where exactly bcause she moved there after she split up with my husbands brother and we lost touch with her. Do they still have the huge bonfire and procession in Rye like they did in late 60s always wanted to go but didnt have transport to get there then and my parents refused me permission to go with friends, different nowadays in the freedom teenagers have lol
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG! DH just brought home an antique Salvation Army pump organ. He is so excited like a kid in a candy store. (Just what we needed...another large piece of furniture...NOT) It is cool though and in very good condition; bought it at a yard sale for (get this) $20. He's already been playing hymns on it. Whatever makes him happy.


That is wonderful.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ask and ye shall receive Dancer....here's a picture of the pump organ. I've got to clean it up still; sorry picture is a little blurry


It looks like a gorgeous piece.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

judyr said:


> sqdancer, I remember Dick and Jane, in fact I have "Our New Friends" (Dick and Jane), Alice and Jerry Books, "Day In and Day Out", "Friends and Neighbors" with Jack and Jill, "At Home and Away" with Tom and Nancy and an Expressive Readers-Second Reader. Most of these books were from garage sales and they have been written in, pages torn and color crayoned in, but I remember reading from them in public school and the urge to own overtook me. They did not cost that much because of the damage.


Does anyone remember Singing wheels? I loved that textbook and when they were discarded around her a couple of decades ago a friend saved me one.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Funny girl -


Gweniepooh said:


> I'm back and AZ I'm taking such a cheaters role in my contribution...store prepared veggie tray, ranch dip and spinich dip, and artisan black bean chips...nothing I made.
> Been spending too much time knitting LOL!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, here is some nostalgia. Who remembers Dick and Jane?
> ...


I come from the days when you were punished for reading ahead in class while a very slow reader was reading aloud. What a concept. Why not give a good reader another book and just leave her to it.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Corn flour and corn starch are the same thing. I have made wonderful melt-in-your-mouth shortbread cookies with cornstarch! Careful, they burn fast.


Glad you specified that 5, I was thinking corn flour like corn meal. I would not have thought of corn starch.[/quote]

You just need to learn to speak a little British.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

will do!


Pontuf said:


> Yes you have to post a picture when you unpack them!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpath (Oct 29, 2012)

Zeke was the neighborhood handyman who helped with gardening and yardwork. I remember him because of the letter Z and tract that I knew no one with that name.
AND Zeke had a rake ...maybe we were learning Zs and Ks ! Was that age 7-8??


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

A few years ago they reprinted the Dick and Jane books in one volume. Saw it around Christmas time and got one for the grandson.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> Got results from GD upper GI scope. No blood found, not sure what the black flakes were. Now it's to the hematologist and gyn dr.


Oh my - good news on one score, but frustrating news that the answer hasn't been found yet. It sounds like the medical folks are being quite aggressive in looking for answers. We'll keep sending all positive thoughts for your GD.


----------



## knitpath (Oct 29, 2012)

Ohio Joy[/quote]

I come from the days when you were punished for reading ahead in class while a very slow reader was reading aloud. What a concept. Why not give a good reader another book and just leave her to it.[/quote]

Pathway: 
Ohio Joy, I remember that too. In fact, I thought it was illegal to read ahead and I really, really wanted to! Sometimes I would flutter the pages to see what I could read -fast- so wouldn't get caught. Think the firing squad must have come next...but wasn't daring enough to find out!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> So glad Jynx that your news Is good and no aspergillus either. We missed you for those few days.
> I miss snow, skiing and ice skating too. Fortunately we can drive 2 hours north and have all the winter fun.
> 
> Pontf


It *is* good news but the Aspergillus *is* there. I'm sure it will all be fine,,,, will talk to a couple of the dr.s on onday. I'm just looking forward to making it through the holidays without a lot of medical distractions.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a deal.

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> Sam, cables are a cinch to do! If I have to knit a sweater, you have to do some cables! lol
> Roberta
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the energy boost roberta - will need it - am going to mow the acreage tomorrow for the last time this year.

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> Jinx, that's wonderful news!! I think you've made all of our day! lol We will still keep you in our thoughts and prayers that your infection will heal quickly.
> While I'm at it, I'll add that Sam, Joe, So. Gal, and Lurker get a boost of energy to help them do what they need/want to do; everyone with Fibro/joint pain can have at least a couple of days without the pain.
> And anyone else who is hurting, one way or another, will feel a sense of Peace and contentment.
> Also, everyone who is on vacation, that they have a really great time.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not stupid at all handyfamily - i should watch my typing - my keys stick every so often. make far too many typos.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > HandyFamily said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ohio joy - we had quite a thunder and lightening storm with rain last night - it was headed your way - did you get much rain?

sam



jheiens said:


> I've been trying to post since about 1.... NO CANCER There is a fungal infection in lung... (likely Aspergillus)


Well, thank God for that piece of news, Jynx. We'll rejoice over that bit of info and then concentrate on the troubling pieces when you've had a chance to regroup to face the rest of it. For now you can just live Life for a bit before you must take up the fight again.

Hopefully, by the time Thanksgiving rolls around, we will have many friends (you, Mariannne, Lurker, SoGal, and NanaCaren back home, among them) for whom we can count the blessings.

Take care of yourself. Oho Joy[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where have you been joy - so good to see you - hope you come and visit again real soon.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> I've been trying to post since about 1.... NO CANCER There is a fungal infection in lung... (likely Aspergillus)
> 
> Dreamweaver, so happy no cancer. You remain in my prayers.
> Joy


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Thank you for the info on this interesting series of books. I'll have to give them a try. The cast of characters sound interesting plus it deals with my favorite subjects.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks, Sam, for the recipes, time to get the wok out, great idea, the chicken and pineapple. Fast and easy is my style. 

Nice day in So Calif too, had the first frost last night, early, but it has been weird, 97 a week ago, frost this am. 
Karen


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I found one box of Christmas stockings but still looking for another. They should have been together, right? This shows you how organized I am!
> The pictures make the fabrics look much lighter. The colors are darker and richer. Also the fox collar from one of my Mom's old coats is a silver fox but in the picture it looks much lighter. All stocking need to be pressed because they just came out of the box.


What beautiful Christmas stockings!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

SO GOOD TO HEAR FROM YOU ENGLISH ROSE - HOPE THERE IS HELP AVAILABLE FOR YOUR EYES. WE ARE THINKING ABOUT YOU - SO DROP IN ANYTIME - ALWAYS PLENTY OF FRESH TEA.

SAM



ENGLISHROSE said:


> HI SAM AND GIRLS , HAVE NOT BEEN ON LINE DUE TO ILLNESS AND I'M SORRY TO BE CAPALIZING BUT I CAN'T READ SMALL PRINT ON LINE. I'M HAVEING PROBLEMS WITH MY EYES. THX SAM FOR DROPPING ME A LINE, I DO READ THE TEA CONVERSATIONS BUT IT TAKE'S ME SOME TIME. EVEN THOUGH YOU DON'T HEAR FROM ME, I'M STILL ON LINE. GOD BLESS SAM AND GIRLS, I DO SO ENJOY OUR TEA TIMES.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Ok, here is some nostalgia. Who remembers Dick and Jane?


Does this book bring back memories! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> Hopefully, by the time Thanksgiving rolls around, we will have many friends (you, Mariannne, Lurker, SoGal, and NanaCaren back home, among them) for whom we can count the blessings.


Thanks... and YES, let's have everyone home for the holidays..... I know I am thankful to count my blessings this year and all the great folks on KP are among those blessings....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

melyn - so glad you had a nice visit with your sister and that you made it home safely - always glad to hear that.

sam



melyn said:


> phewww I was only gone for a day and loads to catch up on and a new tp as well but I managed it lol
> So glad about Dreamweavers news and great to hear from Marianne opps think its spelled wrong, my apologies.
> I do hope everyone is well, this includes all the fur babies.
> I had a fantastic time with my sister and her husband, I don't know if any of you saw the programme called the war time farm recently on TV, it was filmed about 10 mins from my sister and she took us to see it. Unfortunately its only open to the public on Sundays this time of year so we couldnt go into any of the buildings or the actual farmyard but we could see lots from the lane that runs along side it, and we could see in the window of the forge they used. The little church they used in the programme is next to the farm and looked lovely but the gate into the churchyard was locked. My sister thinks it is a Quaker church and for some reason they seem to lock all their cemeteries with or without a church not sure why, there is a little Quaker graveyard near where I lived as a child and that was always locked as well. The farm where they filmed is actualy a working farm ans is open to the public every day in the summer. It is a good job that my sisters husband was driving as she had us in fits of laughter as we were leaving because she saw some animals in a field and said oh look there's the pigs from the programme only thing was they were sheep lol, she said she 4got her glasses but we kept teasing her about the wooly pigs they breed in her part of the country lol.
> It was a bit scary on the way home and it is so good that my husbands reflexes are sharp because a police car came bombing out of a slip road onto the motorway with all lights flashing he had plenty of time and room but the idiot in front of us slammed on his brakes and as we were a little closer to the car in front than usual because we were just going to overtake the idiot we nearly went into the back of him but managed to miss him curtesy of the slip road next to the motorway, needless to say the air was blue in the car for a few mins afterwards. We eventually got home safely to be greeted by molly our staffie who was really pleased to see us as it had been a long day for her despite my son going round and letting her out several times in the day. Anyway sorry for writing a book take care all Lyn x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like the cure is worse than the disease.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > FINALLY,,, I am semi-caught up.... Phone has stopped ringing, people are no longer stopping by.... I've been trying to post since about 1.... NO CANCER There is a fungal infection in lung... (likely Aspergillus) The meds for this are apparently quite strong and have side effects so the pulmonologist talked to an infectious disease Dr. who suggested NOT treating at all. I'm not comfortable with that, given my history and the fact that it is *not good* if it progresses.... but I'll worry about that next week. .... Just wanted you guys to know that all your good thoughts must have done the trick....
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love, love, love those curly pigs.... How funny.... and not pink.....

I have a big ceramic sheep in the back yard and it looks like it is eating the flowers. Mom always thinks there is a dog out there. My friend said she had seen a sheep like mine in her neighborhood on a lady's front lawn and she moves it every couple of days so that it looks like it is grazing.....


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Wonderful news. Get well soon.
Karen


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

Marianne, thank your for keeping us updated on your progress. If anybody could make a hospital stay sound like fun you can, though of course we know it is far from that. So glad you have catered dinners, whirlpool baths, chats with old friends, and Pam in charge of everything to make it bearable.
Sending up a prayer that your doctors will know just what to do to get your liver to regenerate, and have you back home and healthy again.
Ann


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

judy - welcome to the knitting tea party - so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we hope you had a good time and will come and visit again real soon - there is always pleanty of hot tea and empty places at the table.

sam



judyr said:


> Just one question, what does 80 z mean? How big are the 3 cream cheeses needed? They are probably different in size here... thank you!


I am thinking this is a typo. Should read 8 oz of cream cheese.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Strawberry.



Strawberry4u said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I found one box of Christmas stockings but still looking for another. They should have been together, right? This shows you how organized I am!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks dancer - i have the cable needles - in three sizes even - maybe i will look for a dishrag pattern that uses cables - lord knows i have enough dishrag patterns - i am sure there is one using cables. in fact i am sure of it - i am remembering a few right now.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Sam, I have done several cables also, and they are very simple to do. Nothing to be afraid of. You use a special stitch holder with a V in it to pull stitches forward and backwards to make the cable. If you venture into making something with them, let me know in a PM and I will try to walk you through it. I have made Aran Sweaters and scarves with it. Hope you are not so tired today. Maybe get outside for a breath of fresh air. We will get you motivated to get out a little, one step at a time, how is that?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> sounds like the cure is worse than the disease.
> sam


Yes,,,, depending on which one... You know that old saying "Hit it with a bigger hammer". I ay not do anything... but it doesn't sem fair that 11 months of being sick, thousands of dollars, lots of tests and then they aren't going to "fix" it..... especially since it is not all gone... Guess that is why they get the big bucks... There must be a method to their madness....

Oops, DH just came in.... guess I'd better put some shoes on and help him change the brakes on my car... Then I *should* walk down and "fix" mom's TV.... Hoope to get some knitting done tonight....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party uncrn65 - so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we really enjoy new tea drinkers - it adds so much to the conversation - please stop by as often as you can - we would love to see you.

sam



uncrn65 said:


> This is the first time I have posted here. Just wanted to tell you how much I look forward to reading all of the comments and recipes . Thank all of you wonderful KP'ers for your help. It is going to be a warm, clear day here in NC. I see yard work in my future and knitting later. Take care all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good heavens - if i took pictures of my place it would be titled - how to clean a messy house.

sam

do you actually make your bed everyday?



Sq_Dancer said:


> I am enjoying myself more now. I lived in such a mess which I had little chance of cleaning before. I had come from my own home where I kept things tidy, once I left my ex husband. I had children then and they were children. But once I had my own home, I kept it very nice. Then to the mess for 7 years. Lived in more of an office, rather than a home. And the living conditions were attrocious. Seems if you have a clean house, no one comes to visit, but if you have a mess, company shows up unexpectedly. Seems to be a Murphy's Law. But there is only me and my cat and dog here, so it has little chance of being messed up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Those curly pigs are just soooo cute! I've never seen them before. I would love to own a few . Do they sheer them like sheep and spin the hair into yarn?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

workable pump organs are far and few between gwen - he is a lucky man.

sam

maybe we could have a picture of him playing it.



Gweniepooh said:


> OMG! DH just brought home an antique Salvation Army pump organ. He is so excited like a kid in a candy store. (Just what we needed...another large piece of furniture...NOT) It is cool though and in very good condition; bought it at a yard sale for (get this) $20. He's already been playing hymns on it. Whatever makes him happy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does it have any stops?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Ask and ye shall receive Dancer....here's a picture of the pump organ. I've got to clean it up still; sorry picture is a little blurry


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you and i did the same thing joy - i read the whole book also - was upset when i couldn't have another one - it was kind of boring sitting and listening to others read a book i had already read. reading has always been a passion of mine.

sam



jheiens said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, here is some nostalgia. Who remembers Dick and Jane?
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pathway, I just took my copy home at the end of the day when I'd figured out how to read the words and read it at home. It couldn't have taken me long to finish the whole book and we weren't too far into the thing.

Of course,then it was REALLY boring to have to wait for the rest of the kids to catch up with me. And then it seemed like that for all my subjects, at least until I got to algebra in the 9th grade. 

Then math got kind of hard. The second semester of geometry nearly did me in when we got to those really stupid story problems using geometry. I always hated story problems. They just seemed so dorky.

This attitude did not help me when I got to college physics either! Fortunately, being a foreign language major at the time excused me from further maths and advanced sciences needed in order to graduate with my Bachelor's. PHEHWWWWWW!

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how wonderful is that silverowl - wouldn't that be great fur to knit with.

sam



Silverowl said:


> I had a fantastic time with my sister and her husband, I don't know if any of you saw the programme called the war time farm recently on TV, it was filmed about 10 mins from my sister and she took us to see it. Unfortunately its only open to the public on Sundays this time of year so we couldnt go into any of the buildings or the actual farmyard but we could see lots from the lane that runs along side it, and we could see in the window of the forge they used. The little church they used in the programme is next to the farm and looked lovely but the gate into the churchyard was locked. My sister thinks it is a Quaker church and for some reason they seem to lock all their cemeteries with or without a church not sure why, there is a little Quaker graveyard near where I lived as a child and that was always locked as well. The farm where they filmed is actualy a working farm ans is open to the public every day in the summer. It is a good job that my sisters husband was driving as she had us in fits of laughter as we were leaving because she saw some animals in a field and said oh look there's the pigs from the programme only thing was they were sheep lol, she said she 4got her glasses but we kept teasing her about the wooly pigs they breed in her part of the country lol.
> It was a bit scary on the way home and it is so good that my husbands reflexes are sharp because a police car came bombing out of a slip road onto the motorway with all lights flashing he had plenty of time and room but the idiot in front of us slammed on his brakes and as we were a little closer to the car in front than usual because we were just going to overtake the idiot we nearly went into the back of him but managed to miss him curtesy of the slip road next to the motorway, needless to say the air was blue in the car for a few mins afterwards. We eventually got home safely to be greeted by molly our staffie who was really pleased to see us as it had been a long day for her despite my son going round and letting her out several times in the day. Anyway sorry for writing a book take care all Lyn x


Hi Lyn, yes I have seen the programme you are talking about. Where in Kent are you, I am just over the border in East Sussex.

I thought you might like this picture.

http://www.pigparadise.com/curly.html[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i want one for a pet.

sam



Silverowl said:


> I had a fantastic time with my sister and her husband, I don't know if any of you saw the programme called the war time farm recently on TV, it was filmed about 10 mins from my sister and she took us to see it. Unfortunately its only open to the public on Sundays this time of year so we couldnt go into any of the buildings or the actual farmyard but we could see lots from the lane that runs along side it, and we could see in the window of the forge they used. The little church they used in the programme is next to the farm and looked lovely but the gate into the churchyard was locked. My sister thinks it is a Quaker church and for some reason they seem to lock all their cemeteries with or without a church not sure why, there is a little Quaker graveyard near where I lived as a child and that was always locked as well. The farm where they filmed is actualy a working farm ans is open to the public every day in the summer. It is a good job that my sisters husband was driving as she had us in fits of laughter as we were leaving because she saw some animals in a field and said oh look there's the pigs from the programme only thing was they were sheep lol, she said she 4got her glasses but we kept teasing her about the wooly pigs they breed in her part of the country lol.
> It was a bit scary on the way home and it is so good that my husbands reflexes are sharp because a police car came bombing out of a slip road onto the motorway with all lights flashing he had plenty of time and room but the idiot in front of us slammed on his brakes and as we were a little closer to the car in front than usual because we were just going to overtake the idiot we nearly went into the back of him but managed to miss him curtesy of the slip road next to the motorway, needless to say the air was blue in the car for a few mins afterwards. We eventually got home safely to be greeted by molly our staffie who was really pleased to see us as it had been a long day for her despite my son going round and letting her out several times in the day. Anyway sorry for writing a book take care all Lyn x


Hi Lyn, yes I have seen the programme you are talking about. Where in Kent are you, I am just over the border in East Sussex.

I thought you might like this picture.

http://www.pigparadise.com/curly.html[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joy - we usually add potatoes, carrots, some celery, lots of onions - a can or two of mushroom soup - on low - all day - the roast is so soft you can cut it with a fork - very tasty.

sam



purl2diva said:


> With the weather getting cold, it is time to think of comfort foods. I just got a new crockpot (got rid of the old one many years ago) and I'm looking for a recipe for pot roast. I've checked the net but would prefer recipes tested by friends. Do you add the potatoes and veg with the meat? What kind of flavorings do you use?
> 
> My son and DIL come for dinner every Tuesday and this is what I'm aiming for. They are pretty fussy eaters!
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> ohio joy - we had quite a thunder and lightening storm with rain last night - it was headed your way - did you get much rain?
> 
> Not a drop over this way, Sam. It was overcast and gray most of the day until about 2 pm. Now the skies are blue and clear. Expecting mid- to upper 60s Sunday and then Old Man Winter may show his snow white head again next week.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> good heavens - if i took pictures of my place it would be titled - how to clean a messy house.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you sounds so much better dreamweaver - that is a good sign in itself - have a super weekend.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks all for the good wishes... Yes, much relief. I was not looking forward to going through lung cancer AGAIN!!
> 
> DPN.... great link and I have saved it... Unfortunately, prednisone has already been done (3 times) and that is not the medication they are talking about. I don't have the allergic aspergillus... We are still looking at options... but I'm not going to think about it this week-end....
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > good heavens - if i took pictures of my place it would be titled - how to clean a messy house.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've said it before - the only two people who know everything are high school seniors and college freshmen. then all of a sudden parents become smarter.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for your concern about DD. It is not so much that she is unhappy; says she likes the friends she has made and she does love college life. Like I said, she just wants to eventually transfer to another college that is only 1 and 1/2 hours away and the requirements there for her program of study requires an audition in classical guitar. That coupled with some homesickness, missing old friends, she wants to come home after this semester. She most definitely will finish this semester and will be able to transfer the credits she has earned. THAT was something we discussed and she herself was adamant that she do that. Its kind of funny (not haha funny) but I was encouraging her to attend the local community college all along but noooooo she had to go away to college. It just had to be her idea for her to do it. Because it is small her big objections to it was it would be like high school. She has since learned otherwise. They do come around sooner or later don't they. She called this morning and is excited about coming home on the 16th for Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joe - it is always good to get a quick note from you just to know that you are ok. so glad that sateen seems to be doing well - that should be one thing off your worry list. TAKE SOME TIME FOR YOURSELF.

sam



Joe P said:


> I did not have time to read the 17 pages today as I have so much going with Mother, the bank, getting things ready for her tomorrow, so I apologize for not commenting on past posts.
> 
> I care but I need to get moving this day to get things accomplished. I think Sateen is doing just great. I want to thank all of you for your concern again. thanks. joe p.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

funny karena - i never thought it would get that cold in la.

sam



Karena said:


> Thanks, Sam, for the recipes, time to get the wok out, great idea, the chicken and pineapple. Fast and easy is my style.
> 
> Nice day in So Calif too, had the first frost last night, early, but it has been weird, 97 a week ago, frost this am.
> Karen


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad you stopped by for a cuppa queenmum - do stop by as often as you can - we would love to see you - always room at the table with plenty of fresh hot tea.

sam



Queenmum said:


> Marianne, thank your for keeping us updated on your progress. If anybody could make a hospital stay sound like fun you can, though of course we know it is far from that. So glad you have catered dinners, whirlpool baths, chats with old friends, and Pam in charge of everything to make it bearable.
> Sending up a prayer that your doctors will know just what to do to get your liver to regenerate, and have you back home and healthy again.
> Ann


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh jynx - what a picture - you helping fix the brakes - would love to see that.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > sounds like the cure is worse than the disease.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my friends were always nice about it - they just said that my house looked well lived in. lol

sam



Southern Gal said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Strawberry, I am not a heavy reader, but I really have been enjoying this whole series and the first one is at half price to try it out.



Strawberry4u said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the info on this interesting series of books. I'll have to give them a try. The cast of characters sound interesting plus it deals with my favorite subjects.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pontuf wants one for a pet too!

Pontuf



thewren said:


> i want one for a pet.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.pigparadise.com/curly.html


[/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes Sam. I make my bed every single day. With only me and the cat and dog sleeping in it, it does not get that messed up. And when I go to B's house, he usually has dirty dishes in the sink and an unmade bed so I get them done also. I hate getting into an unmade bed so assume others do too. Am I wrong????



thewren said:


> good heavens - if i took pictures of my place it would be titled - how to clean a messy house.
> 
> sam
> 
> do you actually make your bed everyday?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

My Mother taught me to make my bed everyday and I do. Just by habit.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> I had a fantastic time with my sister and her husband, I don't know if any of you saw the programme called the war time farm recently on TV, it was filmed about 10 mins from my sister and she took us to see it. Unfortunately its only open to the public on Sundays this time of year so we couldnt go into any of the buildings or the actual farmyard but we could see lots from the lane that runs along side it, and we could see in the window of the forge they used. The little church they used in the programme is next to the farm and looked lovely but the gate into the churchyard was locked. My sister thinks it is a Quaker church and for some reason they seem to lock all their cemeteries with or without a church not sure why, there is a little Quaker graveyard near where I lived as a child and that was always locked as well. The farm where they filmed is actualy a working farm ans is open to the public every day in the summer.
> ay,
> 
> Hi Lyn, yes I have seen the programme you are talking about. Where in Kent are you, I am just over the border in East Sussex.
> ...


I absolutely loved that programme. Didn't want it to end.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > The shop that does choccy wocky doo da is in Brighton I forgot to say earlier. I loved looking round all the shops oposit where all the boats are I think it was last year, I am not so good at walking now to do a lot of window shopping wish I was, good old arthur ritus has a lot to answer for lol. The little fresh fish shop we go to has its own boat I believe and sells the fish fresh from landing it. I have a sister in law lives in Rye, not sure where exactly bcause she moved there after she split up with my husbands brother and we lost touch with her. Do they still have the huge bonfire and procession in Rye like they did in late 60s always wanted to go but didnt have transport to get there then and my parents refused me permission to go with friends, different nowadays in the freedom teenagers have lol
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i figure i am going to mess it up sleeping in it - i like to think i am airing it out for the next night of sleep. lol

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Yes Sam. I make my bed every single day. With only me and the cat and dog sleeping in it, it does not get that messed up. And when I go to B's house, he usually has dirty dishes in the sink and an unmade bed so I get them done also. I hate getting into an unmade bed so assume others do too. Am I wrong????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> I am enjoying myself more now. I lived in such a mess which I had little chance of cleaning before. I had come from my own home where I kept things tidy, once I left my ex husband. I had children then and they were children. But once I had my own home, I kept it very nice. Then to the mess for 7 years. Lived in more of an office, rather than a home. And the living conditions were attrocious. Seems if you have a clean house, no one comes to visit, but if you have a mess, company shows up unexpectedly. Seems to be a Murphy's Law. But there is only me and my cat and dog here, so it has little chance of being messed up.


[/quote]

Looks so lovely Dancer. You have really made a lovely place for yourself. I would have stacks of mail I hadn't gone through yet as I make sure nothing has our name or address on it so it takes me time to do. There would be about 10 books out, some on felting and some on knitting, perhaps a project on the couch, a knitting bag, a library bag. Well, you have the picture. DH has records, yes, the old vinyl records and cd's all over along with reams and reams of music wall to wall in his office. I am after him to get it off the floor so I can vacuum :lol: :lol: :lol: If DH goes away on a trip I have to move the books and projects so he can get in bed. The dining room and living room are always neat, so that is one good thing. Our life is never boring and we are always doing something. Today we were so involved in a conversation while reading a book together that we had to laugh. We've been married almost 50 years and the waitress still has to interrupt us when she comes over. They must figure we are two old people having an affair or newly married. Hope you get to have the same but as I've said on here before, and I'm sure you will agree. There's nothing better than a good marriage and nothing worse than a bad one.

Think maybe I will have to change that now though with what people on our Forum have been going through. There really are worse things. Now I have to get to reading as I haven't been on all day. Don't even know how many pages I must do to catch up. Uh Oh Yikes, 22 pages already.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oddball said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > I had a fantastic time with my sister and her husband, I don't know if any of you saw the programme called the war time farm recently on TV, it was filmed about 10 mins from my sister and she took us to see it. Unfortunately its only open to the public on Sundays this time of year so we couldnt go into any of the buildings or the actual farmyard but we could see lots from the lane that runs along side it, and we could see in the window of the forge they used. The little church they used in the programme is next to the farm and looked lovely but the gate into the churchyard was locked. My sister thinks it is a Quaker church and for some reason they seem to lock all their cemeteries with or without a church not sure why, there is a little Quaker graveyard near where I lived as a child and that was always locked as well. The farm where they filmed is actualy a working farm ans is open to the public every day in the summer.
> ...


Have never seen anything like those pigs. Amazing!! Thank you for that link and I hope I can see that program.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Okay I've been away and look what happens everyone is busy posting some really interesting stuff. Like the furry piglets--they are so cute! 

From now on I won't be here too much for the next few months because, good news, the bank has finally accepted an offer on the perfect townhouse. What makes it perfect is that is it across the street from a dear friend of many years--so we can do our old lady stuff together without having to get into a cold car and drive home! yes! finally. I plan on having a few things done before I move in otherwise, you know, it won't get done. So I will be working with contractors and searching for appliances at the right price, new window treatments, maybe a sky light or two and wood floors. 

But I will check in once in a while....I enjoy all the stories and wonderful recipes or receipts as Dave would say.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> I hate getting into an unmade bed so assume others do too. Am I wrong????
> 
> :roll: i like my bed spread up i am not a neatnic as me and the dog and bj go play on it at times, but its always sorta made :?
> even when we worked opposite shifts when i came home he always made the bed. just habit. when the girls were little they got their sleeping bags (whatever charactor was on them) and had them on their beds so they didn't have to do anything to their beds, whatever, they always zipped the bags up and it was neat looking.  and they both still do their beds up, guess its a personal thing. especially in our old house, you can see into our bedroom from the living room. soooooo


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> dpns -- I had hoped the storm would die down before you got it-- doesn't seem to work that way. It is -20C today so we are going to hunker down as they have suggested we don't drive unless we have to.
> 
> hope you will drop by today. Shirley (Designer)


Brrrrrr I am cold just reading that. That is really cold and -4 farenheit to give others an idea of how cold it is. I imagine that is without wind chill factor. You sure wouldn't want to get stranded in that.

Also, sounds like you are a very fast knitter with two paris of socks for your DH. I just learned Continental and am finally starting to pick up a little speed. Your workshops are wonderful and I am hoping to get to join in someday. 
Hugs to keep you warm.

Designer, I just visited your Blog. I hope others will go to this page. You must keep going to the bottom to see the scope of the type of things Designer does. It keeps going so don't stop. Multi-talented:
http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2011-01-01T00:00:00-07:00&updated-max=2012-01-01T00:00:00-07:00&max-results=35

There is a truly beautiful yarn bowl on there from your husband. Is that Rob?

Congratulations on such gorgeous work. Love your self-portrait. Oh the landscape quilts are amazing. Love the painted one too!!!! I think you are so adorable and creative. Also loved the appreciation letter about Canadians. My uncle by marriage, a Canadian whose parents were from Scotland, gave his leg in WWII. War wounds plagues his life with osteomyelitis in his remaining leg. He died way too early, in his 50's and I believe partly due to his wounds. He was a wonderful, patient, loving man who took me into his & my dear aunt's home like their own daughter and helped me heal. He was the dear husband of my aunt who is now 94 and I just celebrated with her and my mom, sisters and other aunts. I miss him still but learned to be a country girl from him working on his parents farm, starting to learn to hunt, and learning to laugh and see the beauty of life and nature. Perhaps the Canadians are not thanked enough for their contributions and I know all too well that they gave their lives along side the Americans and British. Thanks for the reminder.

Oh yes, I saw the movie Argo and just loved it. Thank you to whomever gave the recommendation to see it and thank you again to the Canadians who took the American Embassy Workers into their home.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I haven't thought about "Susy Snowflake" in years, but the words to the song just came back. And, "Frosty the Snowman"; who could forget "him". Loved those songs and isn't it amazing how they have a way of sticking somewhere in our minds ready to return whenever someone mentions "them"?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> I will post my Banana Cookie Recipe. I gave it to Stubbynose and she made it for her husband and step son and they loved them. I will go find it and post it.
> 
> Dancer - cookies sound sooooo good. Will have to try these soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Thought this might make you all giggle.
> 
> http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/68377_10151242376343909_513599200_n.jpg?dl=1


Good one - needed that smile today.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sq_Dancer said:
> ...


As an adult I loved Electric company. Fargo North, decoder, still cracks me up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> CATastrophies.


Such cuties :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Cranberry Almond White Chocolate Bark Recipe
> 
> This sounds good too


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Okay I've been away and look what happens everyone is busy posting some really interesting stuff. Like the furry piglets--they are so cute!
> 
> From now on I won't be here too much for the next few months because, good news, the bank has finally accepted an offer on the perfect townhouse. What makes it perfect is that is it across the street from a dear friend of many years--so we can do our old lady stuff together without having to get into a cold car and drive home! yes! finally. I plan on having a few things done before I move in otherwise, you know, it won't get done. So I will be working with contractors and searching for appliances at the right price, new window treatments, maybe a sky light or two and wood floors.
> 
> But I will check in once in a while....I enjoy all the stories and wonderful recipes or receipts as Dave would say.


Congratulations!! What a wonderful thing to have happen. :thumbup: :thumbup: Oooh, love sky lights when they are put in well. Have lots here and love, love, love them. I remember one house where I had one put in and we had a dogwood branch that would bloom fright above it and I could see the moon and birds on sleepless nights. Have fun fixing up your new places and lots of wishes as you have a new start in a new place.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marianne, sounds like you're really being spoiled. Good for you. The whirlpool sounds heavenly--no wonder you enjoyed it. Hope all the prodding isn't too painful. It's nice that you're able to do some knitting. Hang in there. We're all thinking of you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> FINALLY,,, I am semi-caught up.... Phone has stopped ringing, people are no longer stopping by.... I've been trying to post since about 1.... NO CANCER There is a fungal infection in lung... (likely Aspergillus) The meds for this are apparently quite strong and have side effects so the pulmonologist talked to an infectious disease Dr. who suggested NOT treating at all. I'm not comfortable with that, given my history and the fact that it is *not good* if it progresses.... but I'll worry about that next week. Tonight, we celebrated with snow crablegs, neighbor kids brought over my favorite wine and I am looking forward to a good night's sleep tonight..... Do many other things need attention... but I'm taking a couple days to just not wait and worry.... Just wanted you guys to know that all your good thoughts must have done the trick.... NOW, let's all concentrate on getting Marianne better.... I must say though, I prefer her hospital stay to mine..... Whirlpool... Ahhhhhhh..... Glad she is getting a break over the week-end.


What wonderful news :thumbup: Don't blame you for celebrating. You deserve it after what you've been through. Too bad about the fungal infection. I thought you were already on meds for this. I guess it hasn't helped. I wonder why dr suggested doing nothing about it. Did he indicate if it will it go away on its own? Relax this weekend and no more worries. Enjoy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > I It will be nice for B as my brother-in-law and his wife are about 2 months older than B. They just got back from Australia, where their daughter and grandchildren live about 100 miles away from B's son and grandsons. They both have grandsons with Aspergers syndrome.
> ...


As long as we are dreaming, Dancer can time hers with Lurker and me. ;-)


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Melyn. so glad that you avoided a serious incident on the way home from your sister's. We live just off the M27 so use it most days. It can be so dangerous with the police, ambulance & fire services hurtling along, but I think the worst part is where the A23 joins & the fast lane runs straight onto the slow lane. so many drivers just hurtle along & overtake on the inside. I think the only reason there are not more accidents there is that those of us who use it regularly have learnt to keep out of their way, & believe me, I'm not normally a faint hearted driver. I loved the piggys, are you sure that's not what your sis dreamed she saw?

Tessa


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

rpuhrmann said:


> Amen, and pass the gravy! lol
> Roberta


That ending is so cute. Might just have to use that some time :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Wouldn't that be funny to add that ending to the Thanksgiving grace. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Glad I don't have any scans scheduled for today.. they may try to move me to the mental ward :-D
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day.. know that I am going to be fine and dandy.. you are all in my thoughts and prayers..
> Many Hugs, much Loves and Lots of Prayers!!
> Marianne


 :lol: :lol: :lol: We would have to all come down there and get you sort of like One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest and rescue you. How wonderful that this is a homecoming for you and you are surrounded by friends bearing gifts. Hope you have a wonderful day out with that Pass!!!!
Thanks for the Hugs and Prayers, but believe me, they may boomerang as we have so many coming your way.
We Love YOU. Get better soon.
Oh no. See that they cancelled your day pass. Well, getting you well is the main priority, but hope that is soon so you can get that pass again. You are the best. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ENGLISHROSE said:


> HI SAM AND GIRLS , HAVE NOT BEEN ON LINE DUE TO ILLNESS AND I'M SORRY TO BE CAPALIZING BUT I CAN'T READ SMALL PRINT ON LINE. I'M HAVEING PROBLEMS WITH MY EYES. THX SAM FOR DROPPING ME A LINE, I DO READ THE TEA CONVERSATIONS BUT IT TAKE'S ME SOME TIME. EVEN THOUGH YOU DON'T HEAR FROM ME, I'M STILL ON LINE. GOD BLESS SAM AND GIRLS, I DO SO ENJOY OUR TEA TIMES.


An English Rose in Florida. How Beautiful.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, I am going to hunker down here and get everything ready for a snow blizzard to strand us all in tight. It is blowing outside right now and the snow is going to hit again sometime tonight. We had an ice storm here and so it might be a cold night if power goes out! Keep warm everyone and see you all tomorrow! Designer is completely snowed in and Winnipeg and east gets it tonight.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Some people have lots of time on their hands to think of these things.


Oh WOW!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Melyn..So glad you narrowly escaped a horrible accident :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Well, I am going to hunker down here and get everything ready for a snow blizzard to strand us all in tight. It is blowing outside right now and the snow is going to hit again sometime tonight. We had an ice storm here and so it might be a cold night if power goes out! Keep warm everyone and see you all tomorrow! Designer is completely snowed in and Winnipeg and east gets it tonight.


Ice storms can be as bad or worse than a snow storm for downing electrical wires because of snapped branches and downed trees. You are getting both. Stay safe dear and warm. Don't remember, do you have a way to stay heated if the electric goes out?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> 5mm, you are spot on with the beets, the girls have brought in jars of pickled beets for me.. LOL,
> The donuts were good (are) I took part of one, peanut butter donut with bacon.. odd combo but really tasty. Thought of you Sam ;-)
> Going to be a long day I'm afraid.
> Hugs, Loves n Prayers see ya soon! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hope you perhaps fell asleep for a little while???? I didn't realize beets didn't have iron in them but hmmmm, some borscht might be in order. Don't have a recipe but there's always google. Got a kick out of the pb donut with bacon. Yes, Sam would love that and so did you.
Thinking of you and laughing as I think of 80 z's of cream cheese. Handy Family shouldn't be embarrassed at all. Who knows, we might have all been online looking up this new measurement.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne, the girls also need to bring you in long skewers to make donut-beet-kabobs for you to munch on. Oh yah, stick a piece of cheese on them too! haha, carrots are good and orangy colored too! I am glad you are being attended to!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Love it. Laughter is the best medicine.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

uncrn65 said:


> This is the first time I have posted here. Just wanted to tell you how much I look forward to reading all of the comments and recipes . Thank all of you wonderful KP'ers for your help. It is going to be a warm, clear day here in NC. I see yard work in my future and knitting later. Take care all!


Isn't it wonderful to have such nice weather. We actually had a nice day here too. Hope the gardening went well. I met with my best friend for coffee and lunch and we were going to meet for an hr. Well 3 hrs. later. What can I say. :roll: Best friends deserve our time. Hope you got your work done and some knitting in. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

angora - that is why i spent two hundred dollars on a paper shredder that churns out the paper and makes it look like confetti - all ready for paper mache'

sam

[quote=Angora1
I would have stacks of mail I hadn't gone through yet as I make sure nothing has our name or address on it so it takes me time to do.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

judy - what great news - you need to take some pictures for us.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Okay I've been away and look what happens everyone is busy posting some really interesting stuff. Like the furry piglets--they are so cute!
> 
> From now on I won't be here too much for the next few months because, good news, the bank has finally accepted an offer on the perfect townhouse. What makes it perfect is that is it across the street from a dear friend of many years--so we can do our old lady stuff together without having to get into a cold car and drive home! yes! finally. I plan on having a few things done before I move in otherwise, you know, it won't get done. So I will be working with contractors and searching for appliances at the right price, new window treatments, maybe a sky light or two and wood floors.
> 
> But I will check in once in a while....I enjoy all the stories and wonderful recipes or receipts as Dave would say.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > I hate getting into an unmade bed so assume others do too. Am I wrong????
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Now if someone made the bed for you, would you be upset?



thewren said:


> i figure i am going to mess it up sleeping in it - i like to think i am airing it out for the next night of sleep. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bundle up and stay warm five - it sounds really cold there - it would be fun to watch from inside - hope you have plenty of groceries packed in.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Well, I am going to hunker down here and get everything ready for a snow blizzard to strand us all in tight. It is blowing outside right now and the snow is going to hit again sometime tonight. We had an ice storm here and so it might be a cold night if power goes out! Keep warm everyone and see you all tomorrow! Designer is completely snowed in and Winnipeg and east gets it tonight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely not dancer - it is what i say about my house - if the dust really bothers someone they are welcome to come and clean house.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Now if someone made the bed for you, would you be upset?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

lol I am working on this, the more i hear, here at the ktp the more I learn! thank you all for contributing to my continued education.

You just need to learn to speak a little British.[/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Kind of reminds me of being with B. Things really are different with him. When we first started to go out together, he would ask for a booth and then he would tell me to scoot on over so he could sit beside me. Made me smile. No one had ever wanted to do that before. Another time he was seated beside me in a booth, the young waitresses thought we looked so cute. My gosh, the two old folks, looking so cute sitting up close and talking to each other. How refreshing is that? 
I have always loved seeing an older couple walking hand in hand with the man so attentive to his lady. Now for the first time I AM PART OF THAT OLDER COUPLE WALKING HAND IN HAND. I love it. Hmmmmmm I wonder what all this means?????



Angora1 said:


> Today we were so involved in a conversation while reading a book together that we had to laugh. We've been married almost 50 years and the waitress still has to interrupt us when she comes over. They must figure we are two old people having an affair or newly married. Hope you get to have the same but as I've said on here before, and I'm sure you will agree. There's nothing better than a good marriage and nothing worse than a bad one.
> 
> .


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! We will miss your contributions for awhile but it is great knowing you are going to have what you want. Take lots of pictures so you can share them with us.



Ask4j said:


> Okay I've been away and look what happens everyone is busy posting some really interesting stuff. Like the furry piglets--they are so cute!
> 
> From now on I won't be here too much for the next few months because, good news, the bank has finally accepted an offer on the perfect townhouse. What makes it perfect is that is it across the street from a dear friend of many years--so we can do our old lady stuff together without having to get into a cold car and drive home! yes! finally. I plan on having a few things done before I move in otherwise, you know, it won't get done. So I will be working with contractors and searching for appliances at the right price, new window treatments, maybe a sky light or two and wood floors.
> 
> But I will check in once in a while....I enjoy all the stories and wonderful recipes or receipts as Dave would say.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

We just picked this up day before yesterday! Say goodbye to baseboard heaters and hello warm happy fireplace. 

I was skeptical at first but it really kicks out a lot of heat and makes the entire house a bit more cozy!  Just wish it was a real fireplace. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> GoldenEye is on tv right now with Pierce Brosnan playing James Bond. He sure had the most brilliant blue eyes of all the Bond men! My cousin just saw Skyfall last night and he declared Daniel Craig the best Bond ever, but my Bond is still Roger Moore. I will have to see what Skyfall is all about and decide if the "new" Bond passes muster so to speak! haha, we all gotta love a Bond!


They are all gorgeous, but love those Sean Connery looks, mannerisms, etc.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Wouldn't that be an awesome trip. And I also want to go to the UK to see where my roots are. I will get there. Believe me. And B and I are planning on Mexico in early 2014 for my Son's Wedding. I think B would like to go on holidays with me which is A-OK with me. We have such a lovely time together. He helped me to bring my furniture from BC to Ontario in July/Aug. and it was a 10 day trip. We had so much fun seeing the country as we travelled. So girls, when you are ready to go, let me know and I will see how my finances are. 



Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Sq_Dancer said:
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks like an excellent idea for this season, Doogie. Dim the lights and grab an afghan!! Enjoy your evening.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sam, B feels guilty about how his place is. Like he says, he likes it clean but he does not like cleaning it. Every so often I go and he has started into it. I have told him, one day I will go down and dust and vacuum and give him some trays to sort the paperwork out. He also has a large bin of photographs and we are going to sit down for a week and go through them and sort them and frame some and get them on the wall. To see his face as he tells me about them is so adorable. He is as much into family as I am.... I have photos all over my walls of family, including ancestors. I have one wall that is strictly my ancestors. He does not seem to mind that I want to do this. He has an "L" shaped bachelor suite and so little places to put things so this is why it gets so untidy at times. It is ok. I never judge people on their places. But for him, I will help him as he has done so very much for me. I am very lucky.



thewren said:


> absolutely not dancer - it is what i say about my house - if the dust really bothers someone they are welcome to come and clean house.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm a bit behind on this but I make a mean roast in the crock pot. I put a layer of onions on the bottom then the roast, season with minced garlic, beefy dry onion soup mix (1 pack) 1 can of beef broth (14 oz) then I fill the empty can with red wine add that in the pot, 1 can of cream of mushroom soup, 1 package of brown gravy mix. Then the potatoes and carrots. Oh and a bay leaf. Set it to cook for 8 hours. I pull the meat and veggies out and then with the lid off turn the pot onto high and the gravy will thicken. If anyone finds out I've made roast there will be none left, the guys next door (both sides of the house) will have to come over for some reason and then there go the leftovers ;-)


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have heard these work well. How are they on hydro? After being in the Outdoor Furnace business for the past 7 years, I do know that baseboard heaters are not the way to go, either electrical or hydronic. Our heat was hydronic. The best heat is in-floor heating (expensive to put in but cheaper in the long run and the most amazing heat I know of) I have drawn out floor plans for installing the pipes for this. There is now English or European Wall Radiators that are also awesome and much better than the baseboard heaters. Well, if anyone wants to know more about this kind of heat, just PM me as I know a fair amount about it all. I may not have been in a good situation but I did not waste my time while in it. I learnt a lot.



doogie said:


> We just picked this up day before yesterday! Say goodbye to baseboard heaters and hello warm happy fireplace.
> 
> I was skeptical at first but it really kicks out a lot of heat and makes the entire house a bit more cozy!  Just wish it was a real fireplace. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> SO GOOD TO HEAR FROM YOU ENGLISH ROSE - HOPE THERE IS HELP AVAILABLE FOR YOUR EYES. WE ARE THINKING ABOUT YOU - SO DROP IN ANYTIME - ALWAYS PLENTY OF FRESH TEA.
> 
> SAM
> 
> ...


ONE THING TO DO IS TO USE THE COMMAND BUTTON AND THE + AT THE SAME TIME. PRESS DOWN ON THEM UNTIL YOU GET THE SIZE PRINT YOU CAN READ. I DO THAT WHEN I FORGET MY GLASSES. THEN YOU CAN READ THE REGULAR PRINT IT WILL BE SO BIG.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

This sounds amazing. I am going to write it down and try it on my next roast. Thank you Marianne.



Marianne818 said:


> I'm a bit behind on this but I make a mean roast in the crock pot. I put a layer of onions on the bottom then the roast, season with minced garlic, beefy dry onion soup mix (1 pack) 1 can of beef broth (14 oz) then I fill the empty can with red wine add that in the pot, 1 can of cream of mushroom soup, 1 package of brown gravy mix. Then the potatoes and carrots. Oh and a bay leaf. Set it to cook for 8 hours. I pull the meat and veggies out and then with the lid off turn the pot onto high and the gravy will thicken. If anyone finds out I've made roast there will be none left, the guys next door (both sides of the house) will have to come over for some reason and then there go the leftovers ;-)


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Am finally caught up on last weeks ktp and this weeks. Wedding last night was wonderful, mom and her hubbby were so cute! He has never been married and has no children, teased him all night calling him dad and tellinghim he was smart to get a kid, grandkids and greatgrandson all at once! Will post a couple of pics tomorrow. Am using DHs laptop not desk computer. I over did it yesterday cleaning. Have been wanting to wash bathroom walls and got a bug and did that and scrubbed a few other things after I did the bathroom from floor to ceiling. Then at the wedding middle DS and GS and GSs mom all came and GS was totally out. Held him for the kids for a bit and he is just getting too big. Plus as out as he was he was just dead weigth which makes a difference in holding him. Made meatloaf and cheesy potatoes for supper. Planted my tulip bulbs today as it was 72 here! Sposed to cool off and rain tomorrow so had to get them in. 

Marianne, am glad you are in good spirits and that you have such wonderful friends at home in Cyndi taking care of mom and in your friends at hospital caring for you. Love hugs and prayers to you for a speedy recovery

Dreamweaver, so happy to hear no cancer! Hopefully they will have a different treatment that will treat and get rid of the aspergilluis(?). Relax and enjoy the rest of the weekend.

Lurker my middle DS has never been much of a hugger when he was little we had to reach an arm out and scoop him up as he ran by in order to get a hug from him. He is a little better with us now, he is wonderful with his DS which is great to see. Both sides of my family are huggers thankfully and DH was not touchy feely when we got together though he has learned to be and enjoys getting now as much as giving. Glad you had a good visit and got some relaxing time away.

mawmaw keeping your GD in my prayers as well, never easy to keep wondering what is going on. 

Joe, your cleaning bug is catching, lol. Just teasing I am usually fairly anal about having things clean myself not hospital clean but neat and tidy and the last year things have just been so stressful with life and its happenings that I have let things slide. I am committed to getting things back in order just because I feel better when they are.

Sam hope you find that push you need to get done what you want to do.

I would like to have snow here now, no ice just snow. Love being able to watch is snow. Everyone have a good evening/day, going to watch a movie with DH and knit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully, by the time Thanksgiving rolls around, we will have many friends (you, Mariannne, Lurker, SoGal, and NanaCaren back home, among them) for whom we can count the blessings.
> ...


Thanks Dreamweaver and we count you as one of our blessings. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You just had to be well. I couldn't imagine it otherwise. :shock:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlena, I was always excited to get the nuts in the stocking, we'd also get fruit, I would hide the tangerines and the grapefruits from my brother, he would eventually trade me his grapefruit for my tangerine. Before my Mom left we would get special candies, but after that Pop wouldn't go all out the way she did. We would have plenty of gifts and lots of wonderful food, but the candies and cookies we would get from our Aunts and neighbors. Every year till he passed away 2 yrs ago, he would send me a fruit and nut box as part of my Christmas. I do miss the Texas Ruby Reds they have some Florida reds but they just don't compare.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i've said it before - the only two people who know everything are high school seniors and college freshmen. then all of a sudden parents become smarter.
> 
> sam
> 
> Truer words were never spoken. I speak it from my own experience of feeling like I knew it all and my poor dear parents. Finally learned they knew more than I thought. I always remember them telling me that if you can't tell your parents what you did, you shouldn't do it. Couldn't see the wisdom in that then as I didn't want them to know. Now I see the truth in it. :roll:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

We always got a banana, mandarin orange and an apple along with a brand new toothbrush. And then toys as well. I used to wrap every single thing in my kids stockings in special paper that only Santa used so his gift under the tree was also in the same paper. It made it so it took them longer to open their stockings. Everyone got new PJs on Christmas Eve so they could wear them that night and during the stocking opening. They would be able to open them first thing in the morning while we drank our coffee and then we would have breakfast. They were not allowed to open their tree gifts until my parents arrived and anyone else that was coming for Christmas. I would get the turkey and dinner all ready in the oven while everyone waited. Once everyone had arrived, then Christmas presents were opened. Someone would be given the Santa hat and was to hand out gifts one at a time to everyone. (everyone had a gift to open all at once). Music played and Christmas lights were on the tree and everyone was dressed in their best clothes.



Marianne818 said:


> Sorlena, I was always excited to get the nuts in the stocking, we'd also get fruit, I would hide the tangerines and the grapefruits from my brother, he would eventually trade me his grapefruit for my tangerine. Before my Mom left we would get special candies, but after that Pop wouldn't go all out the way she did. We would have plenty of gifts and lots of wonderful food, but the candies and cookies we would get from our Aunts and neighbors. Every year till he passed away 2 yrs ago, he would send me a fruit and nut box as part of my Christmas. I do miss the Texas Ruby Reds they have some Florida reds but they just don't compare.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey everone. Just got back from dinner at friends and got caught up reading KTP.

Marianne: Good to see you online tonight. Hope you are beginning to feel a bit better. It certainly sounds like you are being fed well which you deserve. 

Sam: The pump organ does not have any stops. It is very basic; truly a traveling pump organ. But, it works and if I can get DH to do it I'll post a picture of him playing it eventually. DD even knows how to make a youtube video so perhaps we can do that and you will get sound too. Will see what I can do during Thanksgiving week.

5mm: Hope you are well stocked with food/supplies the snow moving in. Stay warm and knit, knit, knit.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

So far, no snow forcast here for the next 5 days. Tomorrow is supposed to get up to 61*F. Amazing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dancer...Just be sure to order those spikes for the bottom of your boots to keep you from falling on ice and slippery snow. I have one of those baskets too that I brought home from Germany. How do you do all those pictures? I only know how to do ones I take. I remember that exact book. (pg. 13)

Gwennie..Now you are married to a musician too. Have fun.  Maybe you will be singing too. And didn't you find just the perfect spot for it. Did you make the quilt hanging on the wall behind it? Have fun with the Mexican dinner at your friend's house. Look out mentioning it here or you might have company. Well, at least we don't have the address.
(YET)

Pathways...Z for Zeke. Perhaps, but my memory fails me. I lived in so many places, chances are I should remember it. :roll: :lol:

Judyr...Some good book collecting there.

Page 14
Pontuf...Those Christmas stockings looks so rich and beautiful. Real hand-me-downs for the family. You sure can be proud of your work. Just scrolled down and there are even more. Now you have half of them found for Christmas. Thanks s much for the photos. Really worth seeing. I have a niece in Flagstaff. I think I want the part of AZ that stays warm in the winter, but wouldn't mind Flagstaff in the summer.

Puplover...Same here. I thought corn flour was like corn meal. Good save!

Patocenizo... Even in Mexico. That's great!

AZ...Yes, and you could use some of those wild and wooly pigs. :lol: :lol:

Lurker...Interesting to see the different ways we are taught in different countries to read. Janet and John as opposed to Dick and Jane. Does anybody else have any different ones. You must be on your way home now or already home. So glad Bronwen drove you back. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

5mmdpn's..That was only the beginning with you being clever. You still are. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Won't it be wonderful to have that new organ for Christmas. Hope the shoulder feels better.

Sam...That's great another puppy sold. I would have wanted that one I think. Guess they are matched by personality though and not color. Oh no, no photos and they are all going. Yikes. Now I'm picturing you having baby pigs to sell after you saying you want a baby pig. Aren't those wooly pigs the cutest. They say they are clean housepets, but perhaps these are too big for that. And you thought the dogs were hard to clean up after. LOL

Redkimba...Oh that is too cute. Missed that one:




Mr. T sure used a lot of toothpaste. Mr. M reminds me of a blue Kermit.:lol: :lol: :lol:

Joe...So glad Sateen is doing well today. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

mjs...That yarn is beautiful and good price too:
https://www.elann.com/Commerce.web/product.aspx?id=118538

Pathway..What a good memory. Perhaps because I went to 12 schools in 12 yrs. I remember some things more than others. For my mind, appreciate the memories of Zeke. That is too cute about being so afraid of reading ahead. Boy, they sure had different ways then didn't they. Now you would be rewarded. Probably more for the teacher.

Brenda...Wish I had seen those. Good find. I'll have to check that out. Grandchildren are now too old for them but can save them for their children as memories of their grandparents time.

Dreamweaver...Yes, enjoy yourself now that you have been given a new lease on life and then back to business. Isn't life wonderful right now. That is too cute about the lady who moves her sheep statue around so it looks like it is grazing. Sounds like you are back to taking care of mom and DH. My goodness, just partying and now fixing tv's and brakes. You are something else.

Karena...Beautiful horse!

Strawberry4...Yes, lots of nostalgia with these old books.

Ohio Joy...What languages did you learn as a foreign language major??

Southern Gal... Oh that torte should be good. ;-)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Marianne..... What? prayer shawl finished already? I always pack too many projects for the hospital.... and find that anesthesia makes concentration a little dicey for a day or two... My cancer surgery was 10 days though and boy did I do a lot of cross stitch then and during chemo!!!
> 
> Sorry you have to have another transfusion. I know it is not your favorite... but think of a nice ride tomorrow... I'll bet that one of those gals would love to make a quick run to the store for you.....
> 
> ...


I only wish this shawl was done, LOL.. I am just having problems holding the 3 threads together. Nancy surprised me with yarn, needles and a pattern for a pretty baby blanket, she said I can make a gift for her youngest daughter who is expecting her first baby in late January. 
I hope to be able to be able to go outside for a bit tomorrow, there is a nice little area that has tables and such, they have taken my leave the hospital area pass away. Running a low grade fever but I think it's just a reaction to some of the tests. 
Hope you get the answers you are seeking quickly and with speedy results!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Well hello Myfanwy! How was yesterday's visist with the GC? Lots of {{{Hugs}}} from them I hope.
> ...


I'm sending you lots of big {{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}} cause I can 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

Shortbread tip: I've had a much better results when cooking shortbread at 300-325 deg, and also pricking the dough evenly with a fork. 

Got those tips from a Scotswoman...who also uses cornflour/cornstarch in the dough. Her suggestion to cook low and slow, made a world of difference. The tiny holes in the dough seem to allow steam from the butter to escape.

My next experiment with be with Irish or European butter, with less water than the domestic type.

MMMM tasty and not as pricey as Walker's brand!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

budasha said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Cranberry Almond White Chocolate Bark Recipe
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Well, I am going to hunker down here and get everything ready for a snow blizzard to strand us all in tight. It is blowing outside right now and the snow is going to hit again sometime tonight. We had an ice storm here and so it might be a cold night if power goes out! Keep warm everyone and see you all tomorrow! Designer is completely snowed in and Winnipeg and east gets it tonight.


Oh 5mm, will be sending prayers that the power stays on and that you and yours are safe and warm through all that coming your way. And of course for Designer also!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne, the girls also need to bring you in long skewers to make donut-beet-kabobs for you to munch on. Oh yah, stick a piece of cheese on them too! haha, carrots are good and orangy colored too! I am glad you are being attended to!!
> ...


Trust me, I read that to Rose and she went and got some straws and she stuck some marshmallows and donut pieces on them and told me to pretend there were beets also. Everyone has cracked up.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh Marianne. You will love it. It will be on an early page of this tea party.



Marianne818 said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Sq_Dancer said:
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, I've caught up, finally, not feeling very well right now so going to shut this down. Just need a good nights sleep I'm sure. 
Hugs, Loves and Prayers for everyone.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Queenmum said:


> Marianne, thank your for keeping us updated on your progress. If anybody could make a hospital stay sound like fun you can, though of course we know it is far from that. So glad you have catered dinners, whirlpool baths, chats with old friends, and Pam in charge of everything to make it bearable.
> Sending up a prayer that your doctors will know just what to do to get your liver to regenerate, and have you back home and healthy again.
> Ann


I second that emotion....... Marianne, you are certainly the one to see the world through rose-colored glasses and it looks so much nicer.... I also believe that a positive attitude is powerful medicine... being a bit of a believer in self-fulling prophecy... think good things and good things will happen.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Here is another recipe for you Marianne.

Borsch (beetroot soup)
Veg
Ingredients

1kg/2¼lb beetroot

450g/1lb carrots

8 shallots

2 garlic cloves, chopped roughly

1 stick of celery, chopped roughly

1 bay leaf

2 tbsp caraway seeds

enough stock to cover the vegetables with about half a pint left over

salt and freshly ground black pepper

Preparation method

 Peel and roughly chop the vegetables. Place in a large pan with the bay leaf and caraway seeds.

Cover with the stock. Bring to a rapid boil. Cover the pan and reduce the heat to a simmer and cook for about 1 hour or until the vegetables are tender.

Remove the bay leaf and liquidise the soup until smooth, adjust the seasoning. Pass the soup through a medium sieve.

Reheat gently, do not allow to boil, serve with the soured cream and Pirags.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i've said it before - the only two people who know everything are high school seniors and college freshmen. then all of a sudden parents become smarter.
> sam


So true..... though oldest DD still thinks she is *always* right.... I tell her she is NOT but always CONFIDENT in her opinion...... She now has two teen-aged girls and she is getting "dumber" by the minute... Welcome to *my* world. Revenge is sweet and comes in the form of your grandchildren.....

In my case, I was the oldest child and really heped to raise my siblings so I was a mini parental figure... It was once they each left home for college that they would come visit their married older sister and say "Gosh, Dad did/said that to you....." etc. etc. etc... I became a "real" person to them and we had a common background then.... no longer the dreaded and dumb "parental figure".....


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Sq_Dancer said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Simple, eh, Southern Gal? LOL



Southern Gal said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Gal said:
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh jynx - what a picture - you helping fix the brakes - would love to see that.
> sam


:lol: :lol: I'll have you know.... I am an expert at bleeding brakes on sports cars, changing tires, insulating attics, plastering walls, wallpaper. I don't do electricity or plumbing....

I was the oldest child and dad was very strict and also worked for General Motors. I was not allowed to get driver's license until I "understood" a motor so I had to help him rebuild one..... A rite of passage was being old enough to go to Indianapolis 500.... Love open wheel racing and cars, but avoid maintenance like the plague.... I do know that there must always be an "adult' present when DH is playing with tools and sharp objects.... well, actually just about anytime he is awake.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> good news, the bank has finally accepted an offer on the perfect townhouse. What makes it perfect is that is it across the street from a dear friend of many years--so we can do our old lady stuff together without having to get into a cold car and drive home! yes! finally. I plan on having a few things done before I move in otherwise, you know, it won't get done. So I will be working with contractors and searching for appliances at the right price, new window treatments, maybe a sky light or two and wood floors.
> 
> But I will check in once in a while....I enjoy all the stories and wonderful recipes or receipts as Dave would say.


Congratulations.... and yes, it is the right time to do all the messy stuff, and also a great time to reorgainze and clean out what you have.... and terrific to have a life long friend right THERE to share and help each other out and just plain play.... What a great way to tart the new year.....


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Good for you Jynx. I always thought that young girls should learn a lot of these things in school. Even how to replace a plug etc. I learnt most things once I got out on my own after 26 years of marriage. Learned how to use a skill saw at that point. Already knew how to use a table saw. Changed 4 telephone lines into one line. Cut a larger hole for my mailbox slot into my door. I learnt a lot. Later learnt how to repair the outdoor furnaces we had, including the corn furnaces by changing igniters and thermocouples etc. Once I learnt it, I did a lot of things not usually done by women.



Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > oh jynx - what a picture - you helping fix the brakes - would love to see that.
> ...


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I think those fireplaces are great. Besides heat, add a nostalgic centerpiece to the room. 
Karen


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> What wonderful news :thumbup: Don't blame you for celebrating. You deserve it after what you've been through. Too bad about the fungal infection. I thought you were already on meds for this. I guess it hasn't helped. that was for a different type of fungus in the trachea and is not nearly strong enough for this one.I wonder why dr suggested doing nothing about it.  The side effects of the strong medications ... so an educated gamble, in my opinion Did he indicate if it will it go away on its own?  Nope, and that is why we will speak again Monday... I need the rationale and a definitive diagnosis. plus risks...Relax this weekend and no more worries. Enjoy   That is the plan, lots of happy dancing around here...


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I got the same fruit, no banana, but some special nuts. Lots of fun cracking the nuts and eating them with breakfast. Good memories. 
Karen


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I rushed through most of the posts and good to hear about you Marianne, keep hanging in there and dreamweaver you are a miracle. You all sound wonderful and I love the roast in the crock pot with all the extras. I need to write that down, I am exhuasted and need to go and take my pills, my fiber, and read my novel until I fall asleep. Anthony is still without anything to do and is "depressed" and I am ready to kick the depression out of him. But, you know I am a pitient man and a loving man but I made some stringent rules he will follow early Monday morning to get out and I buy a tank of gas and he goes from one place to another and hide his tatoos so he can get any job even if it is something he does not like. What a concept!!!!!!!!!!.. ish

love y'all.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

There were dishes of nuts on the tables, along with a nutcracker to crack them open. My gosh, you never see all those things anymore. And how about Christmas Crackers with the little paper with a joke on it, a little toy and the Paper tissue hats.



Karena said:


> I got the same fruit, no banana, but some special nuts. Lots of fun cracking the nuts and eating them with breakfast. Good memories.
> Karen


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh wow. No wonder he is depressed. My gosh, have to get ut and find a job? Enough to make any young lad cringe. LOL Good Work Joe. That is the way to do it. Proud of you.



Joe P said:


> I rushed through most of the posts and good to hear about you Marianne, keep hanging in there and dreamweaver you are a miracle. You all sound wonderful and I love the roast in the crock pot with all the extras. I need to write that down, I am exhuasted and need to go and take my pills, my fiber, and read my novel until I fall asleep. Anthony is still without anything to do and is "depressed" and I am ready to kick the depression out of him. But, you know I am a pitient man and a loving man but I made some stringent rules he will follow early Monday morning to get out and I buy a tank of gas and he goes from one place to another and hide his tatoos so he can get any job even if it is something he does not like. What a concept!!!!!!!!!!.. ish
> 
> love y'all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> angora - that is why i spent two hundred dollars on a paper shredder that churns out the paper and makes it look like confetti - all ready for paper mache'
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Actually, I just reread your note. You say he has nothing to do? How come you are doing all this work and getting exhausted and he has nothing to do???????



Sq_Dancer said:


> Oh wow. No wonder he is depressed. My gosh, have to get ut and find a job? Enough to make any young lad cringe. LOL Good Work Joe. That is the way to do it. Proud of you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

doogie said:


> We just picked this up day before yesterday! Say goodbye to baseboard heaters and hello warm happy fireplace.
> 
> I was skeptical at first but it really kicks out a lot of heat and makes the entire house a bit more cozy!  Just wish it was a real fireplace. LOL


They really *do* throw out a lot of heat.. I was surprised as well. I love a fireplace and have one.... but I don't really use it when it is bitter cold because I feel like you lose a lot of heat through the chimney unless you stay up long enough after the fire to close the damper..... and that isn't always practical....


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

posted the pictures from my new hat creation and the new Linen Blossom shawl creation in the pictures forum. 

The hat(November thatch color: Wool, Aran Weight) took a couple of days, but the shawl (Grey Thatch: Linen Yarn, DK weight) took seven months. So glad it is done!
Thought I'd post them here as well. Enjoy!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, great work. I am impressed.



doogie said:


> posted the pictures from my new hat creation and the new Linen Blossom shawl creation in the pictures forum.
> 
> The hat(November thatch color: Wool, Aran Weight) took a couple of days, but the shawl (Grey Thatch: Linen Yarn, DK weight) took seven months. So glad it is done!
> Thought I'd post them here as well. Enjoy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doogie - what a great idea - baseboard heat is so expensive - you should see a real difference in your electric bill. it is good to be warm.

sam



doogie said:


> We just picked this up day before yesterday! Say goodbye to baseboard heaters and hello warm happy fireplace.
> 
> I was skeptical at first but it really kicks out a lot of heat and makes the entire house a bit more cozy!  Just wish it was a real fireplace. LOL


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I am usually fairly anal about having things clean myself not hospital clean but neat and tidy and the last year things have just been so stressful with life and its happenings that I have let things slide. I am committed to getting things back in order just because I feel better when they are.
> 
> I would like to have snow here now, no ice just snow. Love being able to watch is snow. Everyone have a good evening/day, going to watch a movie with DH and knit.


Me too,,, me too,,, My cleaning standards have fallen so low,,, we may have to put in a basement! I don't *enjoy* it, but I enjoy having it done... and need to get back into the swing of things after this year..... When in Chicago area, I always felt it was my personal birthday gift from God have snow on my birthday.... I know it can be a pain to deal with, but I love the look of it and actually enjoy having an excuse to stay in and hibernate.... We did have an awesome snow here 2 years ago..... it was an absolute winter wonderland..... ya'll remember that song? "Walng in a Winter Wonderland"


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Sorlena, I was always excited to get the nuts in the stocking, we'd also get fruit, I would hide the tangerines and the grapefruits from my brother, he would eventually trade me his grapefruit for my tangerine. Before my Mom left we would get special candies, but after that Pop wouldn't go all out the way she did. We would have plenty of gifts and lots of wonderful food, but the candies and cookies we would get from our Aunts and neighbors. Every year till he passed away 2 yrs ago, he would send me a fruit and nut box as part of my Christmas. I do miss the Texas Ruby Reds they have some Florida reds but they just don't compare.


We always had a perfect apple or orange in the toe of the stocking... We lived in IL and my aunt in Louisianna would use pecans as packing material when she shipped our box of gifts. It was always my job to crack them all and get the meat out..... Of course, I ate a good deal of them in the process......


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dancer, you gave us a palindrome, now DH gave me one for you:

Madam I'm Adam


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

So you remember these????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> When in Chicago area, I always felt it was my personal birthday gift from God have snow on my birthday.... I know it van be a pain to deal with, but I love the look of it and atually enjoy having an excuse to stay in and hibernate.... We did have an awesome snow here 2 years ago..... it was an absolute winter wonderland..... ya'll remember that song? "Walng in a Winter Wonderland"


And I see you will have a birthday next month. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> So you remember these????


Oh, they were my favorite.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

That is so cool. Thank you for me.



Angora1 said:


> Dancer, you gave us a palindrome, now DH gave me one for you:
> 
> Madam I'm Adam


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

When is Dreamweaver's Birthday?



Angora1 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > When in Chicago area, I always felt it was my personal birthday gift from God have snow on my birthday.... I know it van be a pain to deal with, but I love the look of it and atually enjoy having an excuse to stay in and hibernate.... We did have an awesome snow here 2 years ago..... it was an absolute winter wonderland..... ya'll remember that song? "Walng in a Winter Wonderland"
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he can't be that bad jynx - can he?

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > oh jynx - what a picture - you helping fix the brakes - would love to see that.
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Angora--

I had 3 years of high school French with an excellent teacher. Mme Blackard prepared us well. When I went to college for my freshman year, I tested into the Junior year classes. 

Having failed to be a smashing success with tennis in Girl's PE (I failed in the actual physical ability to play the game well), I lost my scholarship. Didn't make much sense to me either, at the time, not being a PE major. The following semester with my transfer to the local campus of one of the State universities, I received a scholarship from the State of Illinois to continue toward becoming a high school teacher.

The Head of my department flat out refused to accept that I had tested into the Junior level of a foreign language and would not allow me to register for the course work to become a foreign language teacher. He refused to look at my transcripts or test scores or to even speak with Dr. Moore, who had been my instructor in French at the previous college.

Having a virtual ''free ride'', financially, with the State scholarship, I registered with the Education department as a secondary teacher and took my major in English and my minor in History. 

No more access to foreign languages at all--except, when Tim became verbal (finally) at the age of 2 years, we all began to teach him whatever languages or bits and pieces of them all the adults in the family had picked up from college classes, family heritages, etc.--French, Japanese, Russian, Norwegian, Spanish, and even SEE which is Signing Exact English. This last one is not American Sign Language but rather exactly what it is titled--exact English. Further explanation would take a couple of pages. 

Sorry, I've gone on long enough. Guess I could have just posted "French" and been done with it. LOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> When is Dreamweaver's Birthday?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dec 13


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I only wish this shawl was done, LOL.. I am just having problems holding the 3 threads together. Nancy surprised me with yarn, needles and a pattern for a pretty baby blanket, she said I can make a gift for her youngest daughter who is expecting her first baby in late January.  I find that working with large needles is much more cumbersome for me and more than one strand can be real mess. I sometimes take all the strands and roll them into a big ball... at least I don't have to deal with twisting that way... Glad you have a new project.`
> I hope to be able to be able to go outside for a bit tomorrow, there is a nice little area that has tables and such, they have taken my leave the hospital area pass away. Running a low grade fever but I think it's just a reaction to some of the tests.  Amazing how much we NEED to see nature... and fresh air (Oh yeah, you are in Houston) is a real treat when you feel trapped inside
> Hope you get the answers you are seeking quickly and with speedy results!!  Thanks, me too! and the same to you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great work dogie - where did you get the pattern for the hat - who get to use the shawl - i really like the pattern you used on it.

sam



doogie said:


> posted the pictures from my new hat creation and the new Linen Blossom shawl creation in the pictures forum.
> 
> The hat(November thatch color: Wool, Aran Weight) took a couple of days, but the shawl (Grey Thatch: Linen Yarn, DK weight) took seven months. So glad it is done!
> Thought I'd post them here as well. Enjoy!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Rise to vote, sir


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gwen in L.A. said:


> Shortbread tip: I've had a much better results when cooking shortbread at 300-325 deg, and also pricking the dough evenly with a fork.
> 
> Got those tips from a Scotswoman...who also uses cornflour/cornstarch in the dough. Her suggestion to cook low and slow, made a world of difference. The tiny holes in the dough seem to allow steam from the butter to escape.
> 
> ...


Irish butter.... *that* will bump up the price.. It is around $10 a lb or more here but so worth it. We splurge for lobster or holiday fare and I could just about eat it by the spoon.... Delicious....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful - i also remember a number of house fires caused by them - people would let them on all night and they got too hot. i loved watching the bubbles. i have a night light which is a santa head with a bubble light on top - it is always plugged in - i used it when the pups were inside - i didn't need to burn a big light then.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> So you remember these????


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

I created the pattern for both the hat and the shawl. I find that it is easier to design a pattern than not. Plus it's great fun. 



thewren said:


> great work dogie - where did you get the pattern for the hat - who get to use the shawl - i really like the pattern you used on it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> So you remember these????


Absolutely!!!! On my grandmother's tree at the farm, front parlor heated only by a pot-bellied stove near the center of the room.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

It was so magical to me to see those bubbles bubbling up. Oh it is nice to think about years ago when life just did not seem so complicated.



thewren said:


> beautiful - i also remember a number of house fires caused by them - people would let them on all night and they got too hot. i loved watching the bubbles. i have a night light which is a santa head with a bubble light on top - it is always plugged in - i used it when the pups were inside - i didn't need to burn a big light then.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

doogie said:


> posted the pictures from my new hat creation and the new Linen Blossom shawl creation in the pictures forum.
> 
> The hat(November thatch color: Wool, Aran Weight) took a couple of days, but the shawl (Grey Thatch: Linen Yarn, DK weight) took seven months. So glad it is done!
> Thought I'd post them here as well. Enjoy!


Oh I do love a basketweave and the stockinette cuff instead of ribbing... I really like the look... What cast-on did you use? It is such a nice line and the yarn is terrific...
The shawl.... well, *that* is a masterpiece.... WOW... I'm just doing a little lace and loving it and am also big into shawls right now..... Linen yarn no less, a favorite of mine... What is the brand?... The names sound a little like they could be Three Irish Girls, just a guess. Perfection... a beautiful pattern.. I bow to you......


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

LOL. Went out and bought a crock pot. Couldn't resist. all this talk about yummy recipes and crock pots. Thank heavens they were on sale. 

I'm thinking about something like this.

3lbs of Good sirloin stew meat
6 potatoes
some aboreal rice
some corn
maybe a few tomatoes
tad bit of salt and pepper.

Turn on the crock pot for the day and enjoy the stew after. Yummi yummi yummi! Can't wait to get the stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

It is amazing we survived Christmas. Here is some Angel Hair



Sq_Dancer said:


> It was so magical to me to see those bubbles bubbling up. Oh it is nice to think about years ago when life just did not seem so complicated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Maybe some onions and turnips also.



doogie said:


> LOL. Went out and bought a crock pot. Couldn't resist. all this talk about yummy recipes and crock pots. Thank heavens they were on sale.
> 
> I'm thinking about something like this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

And carrots



Sq_Dancer said:


> Maybe some onions and turnips also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Used a 92 stitch provisional cast on. Pain in the neck but it enables a doubled brim for the hat pattern.  Plus going with stockinette stitch makes for a fun knitting time. After you double back on the brim then you just go into the basketweave pattern. It is so tempting to make millers hats. LOL

But with school I am finding that my Knitting time is close to zero.  Looking foward to break so that I can put in some solid time on the projects.  If I can get my friend Jade to model the Shawl it should look better. She has a perfect picture frame and face. (although she just rolls her eyes when I say that. LOL)

The idea behind the shawl was to make it big enough so that it could rest on the shoulders and act as a head covering as well. The nice thing about linnen is that the fabric that is created is smooth, supple, and just the right weight. kind of heavy but not at the same time. It is actully quite the wonderful yarn. I'm in love with it. 

Just got a bunch of it for 40% off! Holiday sale.  Going back to the shop next friday and picking up more. Trying to fill the bin all the way up. LOL.



Dreamweaver said:


> Oh I do love a basketweave and the stockintte cuff, instead of ribbing... I really like the look... What cast-on did you use? It is such a nice line and the yarn is terrific...
> The shawl.... well, *that* is a masterpiece.... WOW... I'm just doing a little lace and loving it and am also big into shawls right now..... Linen yarn no less... Perfection... a beautiful pattern.. I bow to you......


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Hmm. Good idea! I'll have to try it out! 



Sq_Dancer said:


> And carrots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

They will add some flavor to the stew.



doogie said:


> Hmm. Good idea! I'll have to try it out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> So you remember these????


We had bubble lights on the tree... and I recenlt saw one done as a night light..... We also had the tradition of getting to open ONE package on Christmas Eve... but mom picked out the package and *surprise*... it was always PJ's so we would look nice in the morning pictures. I did it with my girls and now the GD's are the lucky ones.... We always stop for a break between stockings and presents and have a little breakfast buffet that ALWAYS includes bagels and lox with all the trimmings... The girls call us when they wake up, but they may get their stockings open before we can drive down... The year Rachel found her first phone in her stocking, (don't remember what Livey had,,, some electronic game) we were greeted by two sceaming, barefoot girls running to car in PJ's, gifts in hand and jumping up and down with excitement.... Every year, since a 3 year old... Rachel has always made me something and the girls do their own Christmas cards... I think I treasure these the most... I've probably told this before.... but the year I finished chemo, Rachel made me a necklace out of typewriter keys. Livey walked by when she was working on it and asked" Why are you calling grandma EVIL" Seems to fit today's theme... It said LIVE..... and I still smile every time I wear my EVIL necklace...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I just love my crock pot and bought all my kids an oval one each for Christmas last year. It came with a bonus little wee crock pot for sauces.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your PJ tradition. Good idea. 
Karen


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh what memories we have. I may end up being alone this Christmas. B usually goes to his sisters for a couple of days, with his daughter. I was in BC last year with my family and he would phone me there. But this year, I am on my own and here. 
I found out last year he did stained glass and so I asked him to make me an angel, thinking of a nice little angel for my tree. When he saw me off at the airport, he handed me a gift bag with a beautiful 3-D angel which now sits on my china cabinet. I almost cried. I did have tears in my eyes. The very best presents I ever got were homemade gifts. And to think I had not known him long and he made such a beauty for me. 
My Dad made my sister and I wooden high chairs and we got nice blonde curly haired dolls to put in them. He also made us ironing boards and wooden collapsible drying rack. We were given little irons that actually plugged in but did not get hot. And he built a doll cradle. That was one of the most awesome gifts I had ever received. My Dad was awesome.



Dreamweaver said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > So you remember these????
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> he can't be that bad jynx - can he?
> 
> sam


Well...... when asked how many children I have, I usually reply "3, and I did real well with 2 of them!" He is known by nieces and nephews as "Silly Uncle Gerry" and he was raised in a home by older parents with both a mother and grandmother in residence and was a sickly thing, so spoiled wrotten his entire life...... I've always had the suspicion that Peter Pan was patterned after him.... so.... YEP..... but it is never dull around here..... Now you know why I stay up late to listen to the quiet!!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I talked to B this year, and said, lets make our gifts this year to each other and he thought it a good idea. I have made him the Christmas stocking and some dishclothes. I want to make a few other things for him also. Any ideas of things that are simple and fast? Time is running out for me. It does not need to be knitting. I am thinking of a fruit cake as he likes them.



Sq_Dancer said:


> Oh what memories we have. I may end up being alone this Christmas. B usually goes to his sisters for a couple of days, with his daughter. I was in BC last year with my family and he would phone me there. But this year, I am on my own and here.
> I found out last year he did stained glass and so I asked him to make me an angel, thinking of a nice little angel for my tree. When he saw me off at the airport, he handed me a gift bag with a beautiful 3-D angel which now sits on my china cabinet. I almost cried. I did have tears in my eyes. The very best presents I ever got were homemade gifts. And to think I had not known him long and he made such a beauty for me.
> My Dad made my sister and I wooden high chairs and we got nice blonde curly haired dolls to put in them. He also made us ironing boards and wooden collapsible drying rack. We were given little irons that actually plugged in but did not get hot. And he built a doll cradle. That was one of the most awesome gifts I had ever received. My Dad was awesome.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ahhhhh, but you love him, Jynx. admit it.



Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > he can't be that bad jynx - can he?
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

We had the PJ tradition for Christmas and Swim Suits for Easter. 



Karena said:


> Thanks for sharing your PJ tradition. Good idea.
> Karen


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The following semester with my transfer to the local campus of one of the State universities, I received a scholarship from the State of Illinois to continue toward becoming a high school teacher.


Which school? I was going to guess Normal, where I went but we didn't have an local satellite campuses. My youngest daughter and some of the rest of the family speak pretty good french, including oldest GD, but DD's teacher was southern and Jess swears she has a Southern accent with her French..... Mine was German.

Angora..... I was not military... but I believe I have you beat by one... I think it was 13 schools for me, including 3 high schools... One does learn how to meet people.... not always easy for a shy person....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> I am not positive exactly where either of them are. I know my neice's daughter attends the Flying Fruit fly Circus School in Wodonga, North Eastern Victoria. http://www.fruitflyschool.vic.edu.au/index.html
> And B's son is in Melbourne, Victoria. So now that I look at a map, they are 201 miles apart or 323 km.


We were in Albury/Wodonga earlier this year. DHs sister lives in Albury and had her 60th so we headed over there. Albury/Wodonga straddles the River Murray which is the border between New South Wales and Victoria . Albury is in NSW and Wodonga in Victoria. If it wasn't for the river you wouldn't know that you were in a different city let alone state.

I assume your great niece is artistically inclined. It is certaintly an interesting looking school (well for kids with that type of bent)


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I will be with her Mom and Dad next Thursday and Friday so will find out where she is exactly. All I know is her daughter is going to the Flying Fruit Fly Circus School there.



darowil said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > I am not positive exactly where either of them are. I know my neice's daughter attends the Flying Fruit fly Circus School in Wodonga, North Eastern Victoria. http://www.fruitflyschool.vic.edu.au/index.html
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns I need another coffee.....[/quote said:


> I'm sitting here falling asleep so I think coffee might be called for here to. I have a lot to do before I go away yet again tomorrow (don't think I will be finishing the KTP even as I have about 20 pages to read) . And again very limited if any internet- but at least plenty of knitting time, though we will be walking every day- we both need it and it is very good for depression as well. Hope she doesn't htink she is going to spend all day every sitting round doing nothing! But we will also be having plenty of time sitting around- and her more than me as she doesn't drive).


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm sitting here falling asleep so I think coffee might be called for here to. (don't think I will be finishing the KTP even as I have about 20 pages to read) . We will be walking every day- we both need it and it is very good for depression as well.


I'm falling aslseep over computer too and *need* to start limiting time.... so glad you are getting away with DD... I was never really into exercising, other than yoga.... but when I had to start walking after surgery, I could not believe all the benefits.... I have slacked off this year and really miss it and know it is so helpful for my state of mind... I plan on getting back in the habit of a morning walk this next year... Hope it will prove a lift for your DD.... it will also just give you some good shared time.. to talk or not... Just being there is a good thing.... Enjoy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

angel hair - glass ornaments - lights that went out if one burned out - gentler days - i would go back in a heartbeat.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> It is amazing we survived Christmas. Here is some Angel Hair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what yarn shop to you like to shop at?

sam



doogie said:


> Used a 92 stitch provisional cast on. Pain in the neck but it enables a doubled brim for the hat pattern.  Plus going with stockinette stitch makes for a fun knitting time. After you double back on the brim then you just go into the basketweave pattern. It is so tempting to make millers hats. LOL
> 
> But with school I am finding that my Knitting time is close to zero.  Looking foward to break so that I can put in some solid time on the projects.  If I can get my friend Jade to model the Shawl it should look better. She has a perfect picture frame and face. (although she just rolls her eyes when I say that. LOL)
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful work and I love the yarn too!
Pontuf



doogie said:


> posted the pictures from my new hat creation and the new Linen Blossom shawl creation in the pictures forum.
> 
> The hat(November thatch color: Wool, Aran Weight) took a couple of days, but the shawl (Grey Thatch: Linen Yarn, DK weight) took seven months. So glad it is done!
> Thought I'd post them here as well. Enjoy!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Me too, Sam. Me too.



thewren said:


> angel hair - glass ornaments - lights that went out if one burned out - gentler days - i would go back in a heartbeat.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great gift jynx - and a thoughtful granddaughter.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > So you remember these????
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

doogie said:


> We just picked this up day before yesterday! Say goodbye to baseboard heaters and hello warm happy fireplace.
> 
> I was skeptical at first but it really kicks out a lot of heat and makes the entire house a bit more cozy!  Just wish it was a real fireplace. LOL


These are really nicer than a "real" fireplace because you don't have to clean out ashes not to mention hauling in wood or burning logs, plus they are so cozy and nice to look at. enjoy!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Better, no going out in the bush and falling the trees, hauling them home, sawing them to length, splitting them and then bringing them in with all the bugs and bark. 



Ask4j said:


> doogie said:
> 
> 
> > We just picked this up day before yesterday! Say goodbye to baseboard heaters and hello warm happy fireplace.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> I thought you might like this picture.
> 
> http://www.pigparadise.com/curly.html


Furry pigs- how sweet. Wonder if you can shear them? Imagine telling people that your hat (or whatever) was made of pig hair!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Here is a link that came in my emails of the day - I think I will give it a try later in the week.


Printed it for when I get home.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, here is some nostalgia. Who remembers Dick and Jane?
> ...


And we had DIck and Dora with Nip and Fluff. "Here is Dick, Here is Nip. Here is Dora, Here is Fluff. Here is Nip, Nip is a dog". Mum and Dad were impressed by how well I could read until the day I forgot my reader and told them that was no problem, and 'read' it to them. I had been memorising it all- but I must admit that I was a good reader always my best subject at school. Don't knoiw about favourite- it was very boring listening to all these kids stumbling along with what I thought was so easy. I did get in trouble a few times- I would be caught having no idea where we were up to as I was reading ahead. How can you put a book in a readers hands and expect them to happily keep up with the slower readers?


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

I normally shop at Paradise Fibers. Since they have such a large selection of different yarns at excellent prices. That and they are a local Yarn warehouse!  If they don't have it they can get it.

I always get a kick out of the pink plastic bags they put my orders in. Normally spend a couple of hours a week shopping in that store after which I spend another couple of hours at the coffee shop going over each batch order at the coffee shop a block away! It is absolute heaven.

On the other hand they keep me in stock with linen yarn. Wonderful place which is also family owned.



thewren said:


> what yarn shop to you like to shop at?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> OMG I not sure I should show or tell my sister bout the curly coated pigs or she will insist thats what she saw rofl
> I am in Ashford Silverowl in not far from Folkestone, takes bout 15 -20 mins in car. Where abouts are you, I love Hastings and we often go to a little fish shop in Rhy and I keep on saying we are going to go find that shop that makes all the chocolate covered cakes and does the programme choccy wocky doo da lol. I am prob entirely in wrong direction for you, my semce of dorection is zilch lol


I did think of that when I was watching them.

About 15 years ago when Mum and one sister came to visit us in London we went to Rye and had a wonderful day- despite having to fit everything in round pouring rain (by then I was used to English rain but it was bad.) But this added to the day. And she was saying the other day that she still uses the umbrella she got that day! Its one of the days that has stayed in our memories


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> the lightest colored puppie sold to heidi's friend jennifer.
> 
> sam
> 
> ]


Does that mean another you can keep an eye on? How good.
Lexi wasn't much help with the photos for us was she? You need to get them to teach you hoow to do it- its easy enough once you know what you are doing. Then we can see some of your knitting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> I come from the days when you were punished for reading ahead in class while a very slow reader was reading aloud. What a concept. Why not give a good reader another book and just leave her to it.


It's a wonder any of us grew up liking reading- but oit couldnt put me off. I just kept getting told off (though I think most of the time the nuns just ignored my 'misbehaviour'. Probably figured out what I was doing and left me to it. And what must it have been like for the slow readers to have to stand up in front of the whole class?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's a deal.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> good heavens - if i took pictures of my place it would be titled - how to clean a messy house.
> 
> sam
> 
> do you actually make your bed everyday?


My bed I do make every day- no matter how messy the room is it looks better if the bed is made. But the rest of the house- well that is a different matter. Downstairs is better today as we had visitors for lunch (well they came and joined us for lunch, we let them go home. Thought at 80+ they would be too tough.) Brian was the minister who married us almost 30 years ago


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Yes Sam. I make my bed every single day. With only me and the cat and dog sleeping in it, it does not get that messed up. And when I go to B's house, he usually has dirty dishes in the sink and an unmade bed so I get them done also. I hate getting into an unmade bed so assume others do too. Am I wrong????


Ah yes but if someone is able to make there own bed and choose not to than they can sleep in unmade bed- it's their problem not mine! Different of course if they can't make it themselves, then I would make it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ask4j
From now on I won't be here too much for the next few months because said:


> Well it is nice that someone has a positive reason for being absent for a period. Great that you were able to get what you wanted in the right place.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> As long as we are dreaming, Dancer can time hers with Lurker and me. ;-)


Sounds good- I could send DH away and we could just talk and knit all day- and go walk abouts to eat (or of course dig up the KTP recipes!). 
Won't quite work for you three but we are hoping to get to the UK next year (their summer unfortunately-peak tourist time).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Well, I am going to hunker down here and get everything ready for a snow blizzard to strand us all in tight. It is blowing outside right now and the snow is going to hit again sometime tonight. We had an ice storm here and so it might be a cold night if power goes out! Keep warm everyone and see you all tomorrow! Designer is completely snowed in and Winnipeg and east gets it tonight.


Well if we don't hear from ypu we can assume its no power- and the same for Designer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dancer I will post a few photos from our weekend in Albury. Davids sister lives out of Albury a short way and these will be from her property.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Sam, I just finished watching Animal Planets "Too Cute" show, just before coming to work tonight. Guess what dog they were showcasing!! Labradoodle's!! They are so cute, and cuddly looking! Makes me want one even more!

Roberta


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

It looks so lovely there. It reminds me a bit of BC in Canada. Well, maybe one day I will make it there. It would be great and would need to meet you.



darowil said:


> Dancer I will post a few photos from our weekend in Albury. Davids sister lives out of Albury a short way and these will be from her property.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

So was anyone else here contacted regarding the use of all Capitals in a posting?


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

I am the eldest of 5 and I remember Christmas as magic. The smells on Christmas eve as mum did baking, mince pies, sausage rolls, making trifles and jelly and blamange. Mum and dad never put the decs up until after we were all in bed so it was like a magic grotto when we got up. They stopped leaving our stockings at the end of our bed after the year we woke up 1/2 hour after they went to bed and started leaving them outside the bedroom door lol. We would pile into their room to open them there would be the orange in the toe, crayons and coloring book, kaleidoscopes and all sorts of small toys. Downstairs there would be 5 separate piles of presents, 3 on the couch and the other 2 in the armchairs. I remember the year that a net skirt and a dress with a circular skirt were laying over the back of the chair and the year me and my brother were riding round the square on our estate on our new bikes at 4am in the morning lol. The house was usually filled the the smell of roasting turkey that mum always put in the oven b4 going to bed. Ohhh how I wish for those days again, just to have mum and dad here with us again would be enough.
I kept up the traditions with my 3 kids and my daughter and her son who lived with us for awhile and still comes and spends christmas with us every year. My grandson is 14 now and turning out a lovely lad even though he knows everything and is a typical teen lol. My sisters and I were talking bout the old times only the other day and how it always seemed mum and dad had 2 lots of kids, me and my brother first there was 4 years between us and then 4 years later sister no1 11months later sister no2 then the baby of the family 2 years later lol. Happy Happy days


Quote:
angel hair - glass ornaments - lights that went out if one burned out - gentler days - i would go back in a heartbeat.

sam


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I am up early and looking at those great pictures and differences in the flora fauna there and the beautiful people having such fun. Love it. y'all take care. joe p.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

MJS, I was lucky to have a teacher let me read at my own pace. She would just have me write a book report on each book I read, to make sure I was actually reading them. lol She was surprised when I handed in 6 book reports that first week. I don't know where I got my love for reading because no one in my family likes to read, AT ALL! 
Roberta



mjs said:


> I come from the days when you were punished for reading ahead in class while a very slow reader was reading aloud. What a concept. Why not give a good reader another book and just leave her to it.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Sam, you can always make a head band with cables, for your GD. I'm sure she would like that! lol
Roberta



thewren said:


> thanks dancer - i have the cable needles - in three sizes even - maybe i will look for a dishrag pattern that uses cables - lord knows i have enough dishrag patterns - i am sure there is one using cables. in fact i am sure of it - i am remembering a few right now.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> It looks so lovely there. It reminds me a bit of BC in Canada. Well, maybe one day I will make it there. It would be great and would need to meet you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will be fun if you ever do.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

My grandfather lived with us part time. Oh wouldn't it be lovely to have them back with us? I have lost both my grandfather and my mother now. Mom always helped make a wonderful Christmas for my sister and I, and yet it was a painful time for her as her mother died suddenly, Dec. 12, of a brain hemorrhage, the year I was born. The year prior to that she was in the hospital with TB, where I was born, and then whisked away right away into a foster home until she was able to care for me. I never was her little baby. But I am thankful she made Christmas great for my sister and I, in spite of the pain she was going through.



melyn said:


> My sisters and I were talking bout the old times only the other day and how it always seemed mum and dad had 2 lots of kids, me and my brother first there was 4 years between us and then 4 years later sister no1 11months later sister no2 then the baby of the family 2 years later lol. Happy Happy days


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I want to take a few moments to remember those that faught in the wars for our freedom. To the families that supported them and in some cases lost their loved ones. And to the men and women who are currently fighting. What a sacrifice they did for us. We are so lucky that we, for the most part, have not experienced war in our locations where we live and mostly it was because of these people who sacrificed their time, their families and in some cases their lives so we could have the freedoms we now have. God Bless Them and Thank you..... Remembrance Day, Nov. 11, 2012.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

I second that 


Sq_Dancer said:


> I want to take a few moments to remember those that faught in the wars for our freedom. To the families that supported them and in some cases lost their loved ones. And to the men and women who are currently fighting. What a sacrifice they did for us. We are so lucky that we, for the most part, have not experienced war in our locations where we live and mostly it was because of these people who sacrificed their time, their families and in some cases their lives so we could have the freedoms we now have. God Bless Them and Thank you..... Remembrance Day, Nov. 11, 2012.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL Angora, I think I saw that on a Walton's show once, and it's stuck in my mind ever since. I think Grandpa Walton said it. He alwasy was a stinker!

Roberta



Angora1 said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Amen, and pass the gravy! lol
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

OK Sam! What exit are you?? hahaha

Roberta



thewren said:


> absolutely not dancer - it is what i say about my house - if the dust really bothers someone they are welcome to come and clean house.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Giggles, Wouldn't that surprise him with all us women and Joe scooping in on his house and cleaning it for him. He would not know what happened to him.



rpuhrmann said:


> OK Sam! What exit are you?? hahaha
> 
> Roberta
> 
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Dancer, would the electric floor heating be more expensive than the water heated floors? I was told you can't put in the water heated floors unless it was a new build. Maybe that is just in the US?
I've put a bid in on a Short Sale, and if I get it, I want to do the in floor heating, under wood floors. It has an ugly fushia carpeting through out the entire house! Yuck!
Roberta



Sq_Dancer said:


> I have heard these work well. How are they on hydro? After being in the Outdoor Furnace business for the past 7 years, I do know that baseboard heaters are not the way to go, either electrical or hydronic. Our heat was hydronic. The best heat is in-floor heating (expensive to put in but cheaper in the long run and the most amazing heat I know of) I have drawn out floor plans for installing the pipes for this. There is now English or European Wall Radiators that are also awesome and much better than the baseboard heaters. Well, if anyone wants to know more about this kind of heat, just PM me as I know a fair amount about it all. I may not have been in a good situation but I did not waste my time while in it. I learnt a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

It would be hard to do it under the wood floor unless you took up the floor boards. Electricity is one of your more expensive heats. What kind of heat is in the place now?


rpuhrmann said:


> Dancer, would the electric floor heating be more expensive than the water heated floors? I was told you can't put in the water heated floors unless it was a new build. Maybe that is just in the US?
> I've put a bid in on a Short Sale, and if I get it, I want to do the in floor heating, under wood floors. It has an ugly fushia carpeting through out the entire house! Yuck!
> Roberta
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > The following semester with my transfer to the local campus of one of the State universities, I received a scholarship from the State of Illinois to continue toward becoming a high school teacher.
> ...


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

My Daddy served in WW II and died of cancer when he was 58 years old. I honor all veterans and active service personnel. Today is their remembrance day and I will always hold them in my heart. My father never got over the war and his involvement with the Japanese in the Allutian Islands at the end of the war. He bounced from jobs to jobs and I think we moved 16 times by the time I was 14. My Mother and her folks were my stabilizing forces and I thank them for that, but I thank my Dad for all he tried to do even though at times it was hard to see the good of it. He did his best, I know that. 

You all have a good Sunday remembering them. I am sure this is not the case for other countries today but I know they have other days of remembering their fallen heroes and active ones. Bless them. sincerely, Joe p.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Doogie, I love that hat, and the shawl is gorgious! You really do nice even work! Someday, I hope my projects look as good. 
Roberta



doogie said:


> posted the pictures from my new hat creation and the new Linen Blossom shawl creation in the pictures forum.
> 
> The hat(November thatch color: Wool, Aran Weight) took a couple of days, but the shawl (Grey Thatch: Linen Yarn, DK weight) took seven months. So glad it is done!
> Thought I'd post them here as well. Enjoy!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I think War changes everyone in some way, Joe. We have no idea what they had to go through or what they saw.. We are just now learning about Post Traumatic Stress Disorders. And then there was gassing and poisons used on them that altered their health. What they did was the ultimate in courage and sacrifice for us. We hold them up high in Remembrance. Hopefully we will never have to experience these things first hand. Some of us suffered from the fall out of it all, but thankfully, few of us have ever lived it. And then there were those that faught and were ridiculed when they had no other choice but to fight. And so often, they were such young boys who never got the chance to live life to its fullest. Yes, we truly have so much to be grateful for. Thank you Joe for sharing with us.



Joe P said:


> My Daddy served in WW II and died of cancer when he was 58 years old. I honor all veterans and active service personnel. Today is their remembrance day and I will always hold them in my heart. My father never got over the war and his involvement with the Japanese in the Allutian Islands at the end of the war. He bounced from jobs to jobs and I think we moved 16 times by the time I was 14. My Mother and her folks were my stabilizing forces and I thank them for that, but I thank my Dad for all he tried to do even though at times it was hard to see the good of it. He did his best, I know that.
> 
> You all have a good Sunday remembering them. I am sure this is not the case for other countries today but I know they have other days of remembering their fallen heroes and active ones. Bless them. sincerely, Joe p.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Unbroken by Laura Hillenbrand. Incredible book, real story about surviving war and going home and surviving.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL Dreamweaver/jhelens/Angora, I think I have you all beat. By the time I got to high school, in 9th grade, we had moved a total of 21 times. My mother always said, the moss could never grow under my fathers feet. lol And now, I see I take after him. I have moved every year, for the last 4 years, just the week before Christmas, or Christmas week, all 4 times. lol I took German all through Jr. High, and High School, and when I got married, my husband called me to ask how my German was. He was being transferred there, so I spent 3 wonderful years there. Now, I hardly remember any of it, except at times, I cannot, for the life of me, remember the English word sometimes. lol
Roberta



Dreamweaver said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > The following semester with my transfer to the local campus of one of the State universities, I received a scholarship from the State of Illinois to continue toward becoming a high school teacher.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Novemember 11, 2012. Remembering November 11, 1918.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

The Auxiliary of the Boys & Girls Clubs is an organization I am very involved with. Our annual Visions of Sugarplums Luncheon is coming up on the 19th. It's a luncheon with fashion show, silent auction, live auction, raffle, craft boutique, food boutique etc. It's a lovely fun event. Last year we had over 800 attend ! Anyways, in our Auxiliary we have so many talented artists, painters, knitters, seamstresses, jewelers, bakers etc. a wonderful group of women volunteering for a great cause. And we raise A LOT of money! If you Google Visions of Sugarplums it will come up on your search. The event is in Scottsdale Arizona. 
I'm attaching some knitted items from last year that were hand made and sold in the boutique. I'll take pictures on the 19th and post some items they made this year. These may give you ideas for Xmas gifts. Patterns could be available to post if anyone is interested and I can track down the Knitter.
This is an incredible event that takes all year to plan. If any of you in Arizona are interested in attending just pm me and I can give you details. It's at The Princess Resort in Scottsdale on November 19th. P.S. all the knitted items are sold out every year and there are always way over 100.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL Sam won't try cables, and I won't try a sweater. hahaha Must be our stubborn streak coming out of us.
Roberta



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > that's a deal.
> ...


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW - OMG - Fantastic - Did I cover it all? In the second picture, what are the knitted long tubes with the fuzzy balls on the end? Looks interesting?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

It looks like it would be a marvellous thing to go to. Wish I lived closer.



Pontuf said:


> The Auxiliary of the Boys & Girls Clubs is an organization I am very involved with. Our annual Visions of Sugarplums Luncheon is coming up on the 19th. It's a luncheon with fashion show, silent auction, live auction, raffle, craft boutique, food boutique etc. It's a lovely fun event. Last year we had over 800 attend ! Anyways, in our Auxiliary we have so many talented artists, painters, knitters, seamstresses, jewelers, bakers etc. a wonderful group of women volunteering for a great cause. And we raise A LOT of money! If you Google Visions of Sugarplums it will come up on your search. The event is in Scottsdale Arizona.
> I'm attaching some knitted items from last year that were hand made and sold in the boutique. I'll take pictures on the 19th and post some items they made this year. These may give you ideas for Xmas gifts. Patterns could be available to post if anyone is interested and I can track down the Knitter.
> This is an incredible event that takes all year to plan. If any of you in Arizona are interested in attending just pm me and I can give you details. It's at The Princess Resort in Scottsdale on November 19th. P.S. all the knitted items are sold out every year and there are always way over 100.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Those are golf club covers made by a member who plays golf but had never knitted before she learned tomake these!

pontuf



judyr said:


> WOW - OMG - Fantastic - Did I cover it all? In the second picture, what are the knitted long tubes with the fuzzy balls on the end? Looks interesting?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I would think they are hats. I may be wrong but that is my guess.



judyr said:


> WOW - OMG - Fantastic - Did I cover it all? In the second picture, what are the knitted long tubes with the fuzzy balls on the end? Looks interesting?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ooops. I was wrong. Will have to make the hats to match them 



Sq_Dancer said:


> I would think they are hats. I may be wrong but that is my guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

It has one of those little square wall heaters in all the rooms except a downstairs bedroom has a baseboard heater. All are electric. We have a product here that, after you take up the tiles, carpet, or what have you, you put that putty stuff on the floor and lay it into that to hold it. It's the electric under floor heating. I wish I could remember the name. I watch a DIY show all the time, and they even say that you can't put the water floor heating in unless it is a new build, so you have to use the electric stuff. They said it was cheaper than using the wall heaters. 
Right now, I live in a basement, like you, but mine is only partially finished. It's very old! (and yucky)lol I have cement floors, and my landlord upstairs has the heat control. He is always cold, because he just sits all day, so he keeps the heat at 75 degrees. Since I have the furnace downstairs with me, it heats my place first, so I can get up to 80 degrees most of the time. LOL I live in shorts and t-shirts!
Roberta



Sq_Dancer said:


> It would be hard to do it under the wood floor unless you took up the floor boards. Electricity is one of your more expensive heats. What kind of heat is in the place now?
> 
> 
> rpuhrmann said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sounds like me here. It was 82 this morning. 
Tell me, can you get at the rafters under the floor upstairs. It is not true that you cannot put water pipes in an older house as we have done it. Electricity is going to be one of the most expensive heat if it is like here in Canada. If you can get at the rafters, then you drill holes in every rafter and run the pipe through. It is a bit of work but can be done. You never want the pipe more than about 250 feet long for 1/2" tubing. And as for basement cement floors, you can put it on there also but you have to put a cap of cement over it.



rpuhrmann said:


> It has one of those little square wall heaters in all the rooms except a downstairs bedroom has a baseboard heater. All are electric. We have a product here that, after you take up the tiles, carpet, or what have you, you put that putty stuff on the floor and lay it into that to hold it. It's the electric under floor heating. I wish I could remember the name. I watch a DIY show all the time, and they even say that you can't put the water floor heating in unless it is a new build, so you have to use the electric stuff. They said it was cheaper than using the wall heaters.
> Right now, I live in a basement, like you, but mine is only partially finished. It's very old! (and yucky)lol I have cement floors, and my landlord upstairs has the heat control. He is always cold, because he just sits all day, so he keeps the heat at 75 degrees. Since I have the furnace downstairs with me, it heats my place first, so I can get up to 80 degrees most of the time. LOL I live in shorts and t-shirts!
> Roberta
> 
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

My father served in the War when we dropped the big bomb in Japan. His was the ship that shuttled the scientists to some island to test the bomb. When they set it off, they made all the ships move out at least 5 miles. My dad said it felt like a Tsunami had hit the ship. When the waves died down, they went back in to check the island, or what was left. Then he served on a ship (twice) in the Japanese Islands. Both times they were in a really bad storm, and he was swept overboard both times. They didn't have ropes tied on them at that time I guess. He came back a very angry man, my mom said. It took a major heart attack to make him realize he needed to change. Then, on Nov. 3rd. 2003, they decided we all needed to move up to Washington, from Oregon. My mom wasn't doing very well, so I'm not sure why they thought they needed to move. So, two weeks after we moved to Washington, my mom died. And I just figured out why I've been so weepy this past week. She died on Veterans Day, 11-11-03. 
So, Veterans Day isn't one of my favorite days. Sorry.
Roberta


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm not sure I'd have the money for all that. lol I'll probably just barely be able to tear the carpet up and put down the wood floors. But it's a thought. It sure would be a lot warmer. I've only been in the house once, so I don't remember what the rafters/ceiling was like.
Roberta



Sq_Dancer said:


> Sounds like me here. It was 82 this morning.
> Tell me, can you get at the rafters under the floor upstairs. It is not true that you cannot put water pipes in an older house as we have done it. Electricity is going to be one of the most expensive heat if it is like here in Canada. If you can get at the rafters, then you drill holes in every rafter and run the pipe through. It is a bit of work but can be done. You never want the pipe more than about 250 feet long for 1/2" tubing. And as for basement cement floors, you can put it on there also but you have to put a cap of cement over it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

My heart goes out to you Roberta. I know the lose of a Mother. My Mother passed 10 years ago and I still miss her everyday.
Pontuf



rpuhrmann said:


> My father served in the War when we dropped the big bomb in Japan. His was the ship that shuttled the scientists to some island to test the bomb. When they set it off, they made all the ships move out at least 5 miles. My dad said it felt like a Tsunami had hit the ship. When the waves died down, they went back in to check the island, or what was left. Then he served on a ship (twice) in the Japanese Islands. Both times they were in a really bad storm, and he was swept overboard both times. They didn't have ropes tied on them at that time I guess. He came back a very angry man, my mom said. It took a major heart attack to make him realize he needed to change. Then, on Nov. 3rd. 2003, they decided we all needed to move up to Washington, from Oregon. My mom wasn't doing very well, so I'm not sure why they thought they needed to move. So, two weeks after we moved to Washington, my mom died. And I just figured out why I've been so weepy this past week. She died on Veterans Day, 11-11-03.
> So, Veterans Day isn't one of my favorite days. Sorry.
> Roberta


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Such an idyllic place. Beautiful!



darowil said:


> Dancer I will post a few photos from our weekend in Albury. Davids sister lives out of Albury a short way and these will be from her property.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I agree with you Pontuf. Roberta, please know we are here if you need to talk at all. 
I lost my mother two years ago, a week after my parents' 60th Anniversary. I thought it would be easier than it was, but it was not. I cried even last night thinking about her. But it is better than it used to be.



Pontuf said:


> My heart goes out to you Roberta. I know the lose of a Mother. My Mother passed 10 years ago and I still miss her everyday.
> Pontuf


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Those are golf club covers made by a member who plays golf but had never knitted before she learned tomake these!
> 
> pontuf
> 
> ...


Thanks - they sure are purdy!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are beautiful! Love the hat design. Is the pattern available? Have made a large shawl yet but will eventually. I know it will take me quite awhile to do.


doogie said:


> posted the pictures from my new hat creation and the new Linen Blossom shawl creation in the pictures forum.
> 
> The hat(November thatch color: Wool, Aran Weight) took a couple of days, but the shawl (Grey Thatch: Linen Yarn, DK weight) took seven months. So glad it is done!
> Thought I'd post them here as well. Enjoy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes and in fact still have some and they work.


Sq_Dancer said:


> So you remember these????


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns I need another coffee.....[/quote said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sitting here falling asleep so I think coffee might be called for here to. I have a lot to do before I go away yet again tomorrow (don't think I will be finishing the KTP even as I have about 20 pages to read) . And again very limited if any internet- but at least plenty of knitting time, though we will be walking every day- we both need it and it is very good for depression as well. Hope she doesn't htink she is going to spend all day every sitting round doing nothing! But we will also be having plenty of time sitting around- and her more than me as she doesn't drive).
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:



> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I am going to hunker down here and get everything ready for a snow blizzard to strand us all in tight. It is blowing outside right now and the snow is going to hit again sometime tonight. We had an ice storm here and so it might be a cold night if power goes out! Keep warm everyone and see you all tomorrow! Designer is completely snowed in and Winnipeg and east gets it tonight.
> ...


Well, the storm that was supposed to happen here blew north of us so we had no really ill effects here through the night. Thank goodness for that! This morning the temps are just below freezing and that is causing lots of icy conditions! The trucks with the plow blades on are out clearing off the school yard parking lots across the street from me. There is a 4 wheeled ATV with a blade on also doing some clearing.

I am all stocked with food in the pantry. I have my kerosene heater if the power goes out. And if the power does go out, I will run the taps so the water lines dont freeze, although it is 6 weeks too early to be running those.

ttyl, :-D


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

That is a very good idea! I'm going to dig out my Country and Zidico music, and two-step in place when I get home. My place is so small, if I moved, I'd trip! lol
Roberta



5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns I need another coffee.....[/quote said:
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Pontuf and Sq Dancer, thank you for that. My mom was my best friend, and my other sisters weren't that close, so they just don't understand. 
I have 15 minutes more of work, and then I can go home. Finally! This night/day has been too long!
I'll see you all later today!
Roberta



Sq_Dancer said:


> I agree with you Pontuf. Roberta, please know we are here if you need to talk at all.
> I lost my mother two years ago, a week after my parents' 60th Anniversary. I thought it would be easier than it was, but it was not. I cried even last night thinking about her. But it is better than it used to be.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My dad served in WWII and Korean War. He was stationed in Pear Harbor, Hawaii when the Japanese attacked. Told us about how the attack knocked him out of his bunk he was sleeping in. Brother served in Vietnam which those veterans are not honored enough. He is very sensative about it. I'm very proud of both of them. Dad now deceased but still have brother who lives in Wisconsin.

Pontuf...you are right about wanting a Viking or Bernina embroidery machine. I have 2 Viking embroidery machines and love to embroidery with them. I especial love making other items using them. I've had them longer than I've been knitting but the past couple of years the knitting has taken priority.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> So was anyone else here contacted regarding the use of all Capitals in a posting?


I wasn't but then I dont post in all capital letters. It is frowned at here on the Knitting Paradise and is even posted in the rules and regulations as one of the things posters are not to do. Administration advises to make the page larger on your computer screen for easier reading if you have difficulty reading the smaller print. 

The posting in all capital letters is a social no-no because it indicates an angry tone to the post. One or two words are fine in capital letters but not the entire post. And I know that the capital letters were being used by the English Rose to make things easier for her to read. However, I also know that she is quite capable of enlarging the print on her pages for easier reading. This has been addressed to her by lots of others on other posts that she has been involved with doing. oh well, each to their own I would suppose. :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you. I know that no one here was doing it in yelling format. It was always directed at English Rose so she could read what we posted to her. It was never done to anyone else and there were several who did this. I thought it was out of respect for her, not to upset anyone. And in every other situation here, no one has typed in capital letters to anyone else. Oh well. Will not do it again.



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > So was anyone else here contacted regarding the use of all Capitals in a posting?
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad the storm missed you 5mm. I also did not receive a notice about the all caps but only did it in a small amout in a posting which the rest was lower case. I knew you could enlarge the print on your screen but didn't know how to explain it to EnglishRose. Hope she is able to do it now.

Plan on knitting most of the day away today. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Would be hard to explain it to her unless you typed it in captial letters, initially so she can read the instructions. Oh well.....



Gweniepooh said:


> So glad the storm missed you 5mm. I also did not receive a notice about the all caps but only did it in a small amout in a posting which the rest was lower case. I knew you could enlarge the print on your screen but didn't know how to explain it to EnglishRose. Hope she is able to do it now.
> 
> Plan on knitting most of the day away today. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Sounds like me here. It was 82 this morning.
> Tell me, can you get at the rafters under the floor upstairs. It is not true that you cannot put water pipes in an older house as we have done it. Electricity is going to be one of the most expensive heat if it is like here in Canada. If you can get at the rafters, then you drill holes in every rafter and run the pipe through. It is a bit of work but can be done. You never want the pipe more than about 250 feet long for 1/2" tubing. And as for basement cement floors, you can put it on there also but you have to put a cap of cement over it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Things have changed a lot since the cast iron radiators. you would have to have a proper person install a boiler but the rest can be done by the home owner. And the gurgling is oxygen in the water that needs to be bled out.



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like me here. It was 82 this morning.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So glad the storm missed you 5mm. I also did not receive a notice about the all caps but only did it in a small amout in a posting which the rest was lower case. I knew you could enlarge the print on your screen but didn't know how to explain it to EnglishRose. Hope she is able to do it now.
> 
> Plan on knitting most of the day away today. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


Yes, and if she herself can not do it, she does have someone there with her who can and does set her computer for her. She does do this too, only does not wish to be bothered doing it all the time.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Lucky you Gwenie!

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> My dad served in WWII and Korean War. He was stationed in Pear Harbor, Hawaii when the Japanese attacked. Told us about how the attack knocked him out of his bunk he was sleeping in. Brother served in Vietnam which those veterans are not honored enough. He is very sensative about it. I'm very proud of both of them. Dad now deceased but still have brother who lives in Wisconsin.
> 
> Pontuf...you are right about wanting a Viking or Bernina embroidery machine. I have 2 Viking embroidery machines and love to embroidery with them. I especial love making other items using them. I've had them longer than I've been knitting but the past couple of years the knitting has taken priority.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

I too lost my mum recently, it will be 2 years com Feb, I thought it would be easier than it has been, My dad died 11 years ago and we all got on with our lives and seemed to accept it a lot easier, or maybe it was because we knew he was dying, we had time to come to terms with it and stayed with him at the hospice until the end. Mums are a bit different no matter how close we are to our dads but I honestly didn't think it was going to be so hard not having here here to phone. chat to or visit. I certainly didn't expect to be still shedding tears as much as I do now, after all I am over 60 not a young person still needing mum, or thought i wasn't. I try to stay strong in front of my grandchildren who miss her terribly and my younger sisters but it is very hard. My heart goes out to all people who have lost their parents. It is getting better, there are days when I don't think of seeing her, they say time heals everything, what i say is yes but how much time.


Sq_Dancer said:


> I agree with you Pontuf. Roberta, please know we are here if you need to talk at all.
> I lost my mother two years ago, a week after my parents' 60th Anniversary. I thought it would be easier than it was, but it was not. I cried even last night thinking about her. But it is better than it used to be.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Melyn. I cannot answer that. I thought it would be easier because I lived so far away (3000 miles) and only saw her once a year. She had had sinus cancer and I believe imho it was the radiation that disabled her. I had seen what radiation on the head area had done to others and it was all very similar. Over time, she was unable to talk and to do anything for herself. She knew us and she understood us but could not communicate back. It was hell seeing her like that. A prisoner in her own body. And my loving Dad stood by her side to the end. He would go and feed her every day and take her out in the wheel chair and spend as much time with her as he could, to the detriment of him meeting many people in the senior's home where he lived. Yes, I thought it would be easier to see her out of this life she was imprisoned in, but it was after she was gone, I realized that it was all final. I could not hug her anymore and I could not talk to her anymore. And luckily, my Dad has made some awesome friends now and is doing well. I console myself in the fact that Mom is watching down over us. I am sure she is making sure we are ok and now she can do everything again. And yes, I miss her like crazy. How long does it take, I cannot answer that. But find something that will make you smile and know she is still there with you. It will make it easier.



melyn said:


> I too lost my mum recently, it will be 2 years com Feb, I thought it would be easier than it has been, My dad died 11 years ago and we all got on with our lives and seemed to accept it a lot easier, or maybe it was because we knew he was dying, we had time to come to terms with it and stayed with him at the hospice until the end. Mums are a bit different no matter how close we are to our dads but I honestly didn't think it was going to be so hard not having here here to phone. chat to or visit. I certainly didn't expect to be still shedding tears as much as I do now, after all I am over 60 not a young person still needing mum, or thought i wasn't. I try to stay strong in front of my grandchildren who miss her terribly and my younger sisters but it is very hard. My heart goes out to all people who have lost their parents. It is getting better, there are days when I don't think of seeing her, they say time heals everything, what i say is yes but how much time.
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

At mass yesterday, we had a moment of silence and sang our national anthem. I am reminded of the poem In Flanders Fields, a war poem written during the First World War by Canadian physician and Lieutenant Colonel John McCrae. He was inspired to write it on May 3, 1915, after presiding over the funeral of friend and fellow soldier Alexis Helmer, who died in the Second Battle of Ypres.

In Flanders fields the poppies blow
Between the crosses, row on row,
That mark our place; and in the sky
The larks, still bravely singing, fly
Scarce heard amid the guns below.

We are the Dead. Short days ago
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
Loved and were loved, and now we lie
In Flanders fields.

Take up our quarrel with the foe:
To you from failing hands we throw
The torch; be yours to hold it high.
If ye break faith with us who die
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
In Flanders fields.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

imho since as children we relate more to the same sex parent (so according psychologists) it probably affects us also when they pass. I have lost both my parents and grieved and loved both very much. I still too at times weep for my mom where as in regard to my dad I tend to just have brief spells of melancoly rather than cry. Perhaps it has also to do with our aging and becoming more cognizant of our own mortaly. Whatever the reason, parents are dearly missed regardless of how long it has been or how old we are. 

Pontuf I was able to get my second embroidery machine because of a small inheritance from my mother. The reason I bought it was because my first machine only could accommodate 4 x 4 size patterns; my second one can accommodate many sizes. If you ever do get the chance to get one, I would advise you to bite the bullet and get one that will allow multiple sizes. It opens up a whole new world of opportunites and well worth the extra funds.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ohio Joy...Interesting and sad about the failure of our educational system. Doesn't make sense to take away your scholarship for PE. I'm afraid DH would have lost his scholarship too. Close mindedness of the 2nd college is another failure. I'm sure you were quite gifted in languages but made the best in spite of those who failed you. However, using your gift to teach Tim must make up for all of it. I'm sure you opened other doors and made the best of a bad situation. I will have to tell DH your situation. Things like this also impact the students he gets. Even things as simple as secretaries not sending out acceptance letters on time can mean a great student accepts at another learning institution. Surely the language teachers lost out on a great student and eventually teacher. Glad you didn't just say French.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a feeling my father will affect me even more than my mother. He is my hero. When I was born, my mother had TB and I was put into a foster home for 6 months until she could have me home. My father came almost every day to sit and rock me in a rocking chair. We bonded, where I never got that with my mother. I loved my Mom, do not get me wrong, but she was much closer to my sister than she was to me. In later years, I believe we grew closer. But my Dad is the one that I really am close to so I believe when the day comes that I lose him also, I will have a very hard time dealing with it. I also was very close to my Mother's father, and when he passed, it took me a very long time to get over his death. I feared it for many years before he left us. But all that being said, I miss my Mother very much. And I have my moments of tears. More than I thought I would.



Gweniepooh said:


> imho since as children we relate more to the same sex parent (so according psychologists) it probably affects us also when they pass. I have lost both my parents and grieved and loved both very much. I still too at times weep for my mom where as in regard to my dad I tend to just have brief spells of melancoly rather than cry. Perhaps it has also to do with our aging and becoming more cognizant of our own mortaly. Whatever the reason, parents are dearly missed regardless of how long it has been or how old we are.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> At mass yesterday, we had a moment of silence and sang our national anthem. I am reminded of the poem In Flanders Fields, a war poem written during the First World War by Canadian physician and Lieutenant Colonel John McCrae. He was inspired to write it on May 3, 1915, after presiding over the funeral of friend and fellow soldier Alexis Helmer, who died in the Second Battle of Ypres.
> 
> Thank you for that 5. So well written.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Those are golf club covers made by a member who plays golf but had never knitted before she learned tomake these!
> 
> pontuf
> 
> ...


How I wish I could come and all for such a worthy cause. Beautiful things. Thanks for all the photos.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > At mass yesterday, we had a moment of silence and sang our national anthem. I am reminded of the poem In Flanders Fields, a war poem written during the First World War by Canadian physician and Lieutenant Colonel John McCrae. He was inspired to write it on May 3, 1915, after presiding over the funeral of friend and fellow soldier Alexis Helmer, who died in the Second Battle of Ypres.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Was browsing ebay and saw this pin for sale. Since DH is a carpenter he didn't find it too funny but I sure did.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

LOL Some people just do not have any sense of humor at all. And if he found it as trade yarn for husband's tools, he would laugh, no doubt.



Gweniepooh said:


> Was browsing ebay and saw this pin for sale. Since DH is a carpenter he didn't find it too funny but I sure did.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok here you go. Does anyone recognize this man?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello to all, at the moment I have not a hope on catching up with all the chat, while I have been travelling, and catching up with things at home- have an appointment at 12- got to get some supplies in- being of course Monday- goodness knows how many pages I will be behind when I get home. All in all it was good to get away, and my friends were very kind. At least I have some photos to remember my visit.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Love the photos. Thank you.



Lurker 2 said:


> Hello to all, at the moment I have not a hope on catching up with all the chat, while I have been travelling, and catching up with things at home- have an appointment at 12- got to get some supplies in- being of course Monday- goodness knows how many pages I will be behind when I get home. All in all it was good to get away, and my friends were very kind. At least I have some photos to remember my visit.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ballad of the Green Beret


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker2 photos are great. Adoreable GS.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

It 's freezing in Arizona today! Only a high of 63! Where did these temps come from? It was in the 90's on Tuesday!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

My Dad's Best Friend was part of the 1st Special Service Force, known as The Devil's Brigade. He has been honored with about 14 or 15 Medals, the last being in September of this year in Washington DC where he got the last medal. I believe he is now 97 or 98 years old and a very funny man. I see him every time I go to see my Dad.






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devil's_Brigade

http://www.retirementconcepts.com/wp-content/files_mf/1308590971_magicfields_story_file_1_1.pdf

http://www.bclocalnews.com/news/162777326.html


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes your photographs are beautiful!

Pontuf



Sq_Dancer said:


> Love the photos. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Dancer, you gave us a palindrome, now DH gave me one for you:
> 
> Madam I'm Adam


A man, a plan, Panama


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

A Toyotas a Toyota



mjs said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dancer, you gave us a palindrome, now DH gave me one for you:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker, how beautiful that photo is of the hill where your daughter's ashes are buried. Can't think of a more beautiful spot than a hill overlooking the water and that is such a special place.

That is some special knitting on that gown. Beautiful diamonds and other designs. I just love it. He is so adorable and just love that curly white hair. What a special thing for him to have that gorgeous knit robe from his Grandma!!!! You have the satisfaction knowing that you are giving him hugs with every stitch in it even when you aren't there. What a cute cake with the chocolate dirt and M&M boulders. Bronwen takes after her mother for creativity.

How special to have those Friendship squares from all over the world!

:thumbup: Glad you are safely home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Sq_Dancer said:
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> I want to take a few moments to remember those that faught in the wars for our freedom. To the families that supported them and in some cases lost their loved ones. And to the men and women who are currently fighting. What a sacrifice they did for us. We are so lucky that we, for the most part, have not experienced war in our locations where we live and mostly it was because of these people who sacrificed their time, their families and in some cases their lives so we could have the freedoms we now have. God Bless Them and Thank you..... Remembrance Day, Nov. 11, 2012.


Well said, Dancer. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> lol I am working on this, the more i hear, here at the ktp the more I learn! thank you all for contributing to my continued education.
> 
> You just need to learn to speak a little British.


[/quote]
We've gotten quite an education too this last week.
:lol: :lol: :lol: No more Fanny
Instructions

1 Say "cheerio" for hello and good-bye. It is considered friendly and more informal.

2 Say "cheers" for thank you and good-bye, or say "ta," which is a slang abbreviation.

3 Be careful on the road. The "Give Way" sign means yield, which doesn't exist as a sign in Great Britain.

4 Use "loo" for bathroom, "queue" for line, "bin" for garbage or trash can, "boot" for trunk (of a car), and "baggage" instead of luggage. Use "chemist" instead of pharmacy, and "tube" or "underground" for the subway. This will avoid any confusion.

5 Use "crisps" for potato chips, and "chips" for fries.

6 Refrain from use of the word "common" to mean popular; in Great Britain, it often means low-class.

7 Avoid "bloody" or "shag" - these are off-color words in England. Use "blooming" and "blinking" instead - words that are comparable to "darn."

I know in Canada we say veranda for porch. My memories are from 60 yrs. ago.
Several of the above along with
chesterfield for couch
napkin for diaper
serviette for napkin
I think Dave said courgettes are zuchhini in UK, not sure in Canada. Oh yes, and recipes are receipts. Heard receipts used in an episode of Upstairs Downstairs.

Welcome corrections and additions


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So glad to "see" everyone up and at-em this beautiful day. Happy Veteran's Day to all of our Vets and a big thank you for your service. Great pictures Lurker - what a head full of hair that grandson of yours has!! Too cute. I love the picture of "M"'s hill - so peaceful. I wanted to contribute to the Christmas traditions.... when my kids were small my dear Mother bought out the after Christmas sale of Christmas fabric. She then proceeded to make "Santa Bags" of all sizes. Just simple pillowcase style and they can be tied at the top with ribbon or yarn. We would open our presents and take home our bags and use them the next year - some of those original bags are still being passed back and forth. No trash, no buying Christmas wrap and it's surprising how even just the bags are a gift of memories! Every few years my Mom or I would pick up more fabric and make more bags. One year all the bags under my tree were red or green gingham. It looked so cute. Easy to store for next year too - I just throw them in the washer and dryer, put them all in the biggest bag and stow them in the linen closet until next year. The best use for all the darling Christmas fabric in the stores that I can think of...my Mom was "green" before we knew what it meant!!! It is going to be a quiet day here today. We got down below freezing last night so the Fruitless Mulberry trees should be losing their leaves in the next couple of days... I am going to knit - working on cowls for all the family - I will post pics when I get further along. Love to ya'll - Sandi/AZ


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> At mass yesterday, we had a moment of silence and sang our national anthem. I am reminded of the poem In Flanders Fields, a war poem written during the First World War by Canadian physician and Lieutenant Colonel John McCrae. He was inspired to write it on May 3, 1915, after presiding over the funeral of friend and fellow soldier Alexis Helmer, who died in the Second Battle of Ypres.
> 
> In Flanders fields the poppies blow
> Between the crosses, row on row,
> ...


Thank you 5mm. I have never known all the verses to the
poem. The words bring tears of remembrance for all who have served and are serving.

They are sometimes replaced by tears of anger when I recall the repudiation and vulgarity when my husband returned from serving as a Marine in SE Asia during the war in Vietnam. He was spat upon and called insulting names while passing through LA International airport by a pretty young girl who had no idea what he had endured for her freedom to spit out those vulgarities.

Oho Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Angora, for your gracious words. You are very kind.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. One day I will get to AU. 
Karen from Westlake Village, CA


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sandi this is a lovely idea! I LOVE it. Such great memories .
It's so cold here too today. I'm staying in and knitting too?

Pontuf

I wanted to contribute to the Christmas traditions.... when my kids were small my dear Mother bought out the after Christmas sale of Christmas fabric. She then proceeded to make "Santa Bags" of all sizes. Just simple pillowcase style and they can be tied at the top with ribbon or yarn. We would open our presents and take home our bags and use them the next year - some of those original bags are still being passed back and forth. No trash, no buying Christmas wrap and it's surprising how even just the bags are a gift of memories! Every few years my Mom or I would pick up more fabric and make more bags. One year all the bags under my tree were red or green gingham. It looked so cute. Easy to store for next year too - I just throw them in the washer and dryer, put them all in the biggest bag and stow them in the linen closet until next year. The best use for all the darling Christmas fabric in the stores that I can think of...my Mom was "green" before we knew what it meant!!! It is going to be a quiet day here today. We got down below freezing last night so the Fruitless Mulberry trees should be losing their leaves in the next couple of days... I am going to knit - working on cowls for all the family - I will post pics when I get further along. Love to ya'll - Sandi/AZ[/quote]


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Responding to various posts:

I love Daniel Craig as James Bond. I like him as an actor also. It also doesn't hurt that he has the bluest eyes since Newman...

Sq-Dancer - I love getting/giving the Christmas crackers. My family doesn't quite understand them, but I make them play along anyway.

Gwen - I prefer Irish butter. It's higher in fat than American butter, but IMHO it has better flavor and you don't use as much of it.

My deepest gratitude to all veterans who serve this country.

I accomplished my Pancreatic Cancer 5K walk. I did pretty well, and I jogged parts of it - maybe 1/2 to 3/4 of a mile total which is a first for me. And I'm not sore. We finished the race just before the cold front moved through.

I'm not ready for the cold. I need to switch out the sheets for flannel ones. 

Good news on the sweater front: I'm almost finished with one sleeve. I hope to at least get started on the other one. Then I can send that off to the nephew.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Pontuf - I didn't let my "kids" 36 and 33 take any bags home until recently.... because I knew I would never see them again ha ha!! But last year they "promised" to use them for this year so we'll see..... AZ 


Pontuf said:


> Sandi this is a lovely idea! I LOVE it. Such great memories .
> It's so cold here too today. I'm staying in and knitting too?
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Perfect, eonomical idea. I love getting baked goods or jams in colorful bags, why not gift wraps? Those stuff sacks are great for travel.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sandi I also love the Christmas sacks instead of wrapping paper! I may have to do this this year as I have some appropriate fabric already. Like you said, it is also green for the Earth.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I'm so glad you all like the "Santa Bag" idea. I always thought that if I EVER have grandchildren I would look for fabric with Balloons or something like that on it for Birthday presents..... Maybe some day!!! AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

And you know Gwenie - I always tried to buy the wrapping paper on sale and by the next year it had kicked around for so long it looked used already!!!! AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> Sandi I also love the Christmas sacks instead of wrapping paper! I may have to do this this year as I have some appropriate fabric already. Like you said, it is also green for the Earth.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've got about 8 more pages to catching up...my, but a few hours away and I miss a lot! 



doogie said:


> posted the pictures from my new hat creation and the new Linen Blossom shawl creation in the pictures forum.


Beautiful work--I love the color and texture of your design. What are you studying (or did I miss that somewhere)?

Jynx, as a total klutz myself (I always said there's a reason my mama didn't name me Grace, lol), I relate to your DH--good thing you're there to watch out for him. (By the way, you share a birthday with Bub and my little brother--that was a good day for new people!). :mrgreen:

I have a friend with a fondness for shortbread, so I will have to try that recipe out--I have made others that weren't as good as I'd have wanted, but I don't think I've ever used the corn flour/starch, so that may be the missing "umph" it needs. We will see!

Today I've got split pea soup in my crock pot--some garlic, onions, carrots, and ham in with the peas...beginning to smell great already.



darowil said:


> Don't knoiw about favourite- it was very boring listening to all these kids stumbling along with what I thought was so easy. I did get in trouble a few times- I would be caught having no idea where we were up to as I was reading ahead. How can you put a book in a readers hands and expect them to happily keep up with the slower readers?


I had the same problem, Darowil. Finally, by the time I was in 4th grade, my teacher started going to the middle school to get books for me. And I would check out my limit at the library every time--going once a week didn't seem nearly enough to me!

Got some of the cleaning done this morning (vacuuming, took out trash) and need to tackle this workroom now. I have now misplaced not only GD's stocking but also the ball of yellow yarn I was going to use for GS's giraffe ornament!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> I want to get started on my Christmas baking soon. What I would like, if anyone has a great recipe, is a recipe for Shortbread. And possibly Peanut brittle. I would also like to make a white chocolate with cranberries brittle. The easier the better.


Here is a peanut brittle recipe for you to try, Dancer. It is the one I'm going to make this year too 

Microwave Peanut Brittle

From www.realsimplerecipes.com (Rated: Exceptional)

nonstick cooking spray
1 c. sugar
1/2 c. light corn syrup
3/4 tsp. kosher salt
2 c. roasted salted peanuts
1 T. unsalted butter, cut into pieces
1 tsp. pure vanilla extract
3/4 tsp. baking soda

Spray a large rimmed baking sheet with cooking spray, line with a piece of parchment paper, and spray the paper. Spray a metal spatula as well.

In a large microwave-safe bowl, stir together the sugar, corn syrup, and salt until smooth. Microwave the sugar mixture on high until it is bubbling, 2 to 4 minutes. Mix in the peanuts and butter and microwave on high until the mixture has thickened and is a pale golden color, 3 to 5 minutes more.

Remove the peanut mixture from the microwave and stir in the vanilla and baking soda. (Be careful, as the mixture will bubble up.) Immediately pour the mixture into the prepared pan, spreading it with the prepared spatula. Let stand until hardened, 20 to 30 minutes. Lift the brittle off the parchment and break into 2-inch pieces.

Storage suggestion: Keep the peanut brittle at room temperature, between sheets of wax paper in an airtight container, for up to 5 days. (My mom always used to make hers ahead of time and freeze it...maybe this will be so good it won't last that long  OR since it is pretty easy, you could make it right at the last minute).

P.S. I LOVE Simon's Cat


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marianne - the way you cook a roast sounds so good. I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I am off to take our luncheon to Mother's place with baked bread to serve hot and have our 3 way call with all the grands and great grands and take a little walk with the standards. I need to get moving. I have not read the Sunday Paper yet. humpf.

Thanksgiving is coming soon and I have all the old family recipes out and will begin the process. It is always so gratifying to slowly prepare for the big meals of the holidays, the slow cleaning, setting the table with the chargers, the sterling the glassware, good china and cloth napkins to make a festive table. I get sticks and wild flowers for center piece and do it every year. We will have 6 for dinner and be better for it in this tiny cottage here in Texas. I wish I could have you all stop by and see us or even eat with us. Hospitality is a rare gift and I love having that gift at the holidays. I just take it slow and don't push myself. 

You folks are so great to read of your lives and hope you all have a great time with your special times as well. joe p.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

For Angora. My Grocery Cart is just like this one only mine is more of a tapestry design on it. I just love it as it folds up and can be carried like a purse.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I am almost up to 60*F outside today which is a heat wave for here LOL. It has been around the 40's for awhile and down below freezing at night time sometimes.



Pontuf said:


> It 's freezing in Arizona today! Only a high of 63! Where did these temps come from? It was in the 90's on Tuesday!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi to one and all. I hope this day is finding everyone doing well and crafting away. I just wanted to pop in and let you all know I was thinking about everyone.

Have a wonderful day, will try to check in later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do know what you mean about the wrapping paper looking used already. I did manage to buy a LOT a couple of years ago and keep it stored in a chest but the idea of the sacks is almost like a present within a present. I can see my GC using them as bags to carry clothes in when spending the night away.



AZ Sticks said:


> And you know Gwenie - I always tried to buy the wrapping paper on sale and by the next year it had kicked around for so long it looked used already!!!! AZ


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> MJS, I was lucky to have a teacher let me read at my own pace. She would just have me write a book report on each book I read, to make sure I was actually reading them. lol She was surprised when I handed in 6 book reports that first week. I don't know where I got my love for reading because no one in my family likes to read, AT ALL!
> Roberta
> 
> 
> ...


That teacher (fourth grade, Miss Melvin) was a good teacher and a nice person, but things were different in those days (I hope). That was about seventy years ago.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Unbroken by Laura Hillenbrand. Incredible book, real story about surviving war and going home and surviving.


She apparently is quite incredible also, with her disability.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

There's something about knitters and bags....I bet your GC would use them for other things - fun!! AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> I do know what you mean about the wrapping paper looking used already. I did manage to buy a LOT a couple of years ago and keep it stored in a chest but the idea of the sacks is almost like a present within a present. I can see my GC using them as bags to carry clothes in when spending the night away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Whew! I never did get through all the posts from last week. Gosh, what a talkative bunch! I made it through this week and am SO glad to hear -
Dreamweaver - no cancer, what a relief for you. Now we have to hope and pray the doctors can clear up the fungus.
Marianne - Hoping and praying for healing for you. Thanks to C. for keeping us updated on how you were doing last week. 
Lurker - hope you had a great time with the GC. 
Caren - can't wait to see pictures from London. I knew Dave would be a terrific tour guide. 
5mm - I don't think I'm ready for the snow and ice you are experiencing. Praying that you don't lose power, keep warm and safe. Any news regarding your cousin?
JoeP - I love Thanksgiving - it is my favorite day to cook. The last several years I have forced my mom out of the kitchen. I pickup some Jack-b-littles and cut away part of the top to put a votive candle in. I decorate the table with tissue paper leaves and place the jack-b-littles on them down the center of the table. I have garland that has a wire inside with small leaves that I use as napkin rings. It's fun and my niece and nephew like to help with this. 

It's good to be here with everyone.... miss you when I'm not. Hugs and prayers to those who need them. 

Flockie


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Flockie! Please explain what are Jack-b-littles?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> I too lost my mum recently, it will be 2 years com Feb, I thought it would be easier than it has been, My dad died 11 years ago and we all got on with our lives and seemed to accept it a lot easier, or maybe it was because we knew he was dying, we had time to come to terms with it and stayed with him at the hospice until the end. Mums are a bit different no matter how close we are to our dads but I honestly didn't think it was going to be so hard not having her here to phone. chat to or visit. I certainly didn't expect to be still shedding tears as much as I do now, after all I am over 60 not a young person still needing mum, or thought i wasn't. I try to stay strong in front of my grandchildren who miss her terribly and my younger sisters but it is very hard. My heart goes out to all people who have lost their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen, Melyn...I'm still right there with you too. Today is the 2nd anniversary of my mom's funeral and being such a gray, blustery day hasn't helped. It is slowly getting better s-l-o-w-l-y. I think girls are just closer to their mom's. My dad too was sick and knew he wouldn't get better so there was time to adjust...man, that was 30 years ago already - wow! If you ever need to just vent, send me a private message; I'd be glad to listen. Everyone here was been so supportive of me and I "put it out there" about my mom too in hopes that it would help me heal...Hang in there


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker, how beautiful that photo is of the hill where your daughter's ashes are buried. Can't think of a more beautiful spot than a hill overlooking the water and that is such a special place.
> 
> That is some special knitting on that gown. Beautiful diamonds and other designs. I just love it. He is so adorable and just love that curly white hair. What a special thing for him to have that gorgeous knit robe from his Grandma!!!! You have the satisfaction knowing that you are giving him hugs with every stitch in it even when you aren't there. What a cute cake with the chocolate dirt and M&M boulders. Bronwen takes after her mother for creativity.
> 
> ...


This says exactly what I want to say, Lurker, & I wont lose it (I hope) before I post it as I did just now!

Tessa


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi Flockie! Please explain what are Jack-b-littles?


*chuckles* the jack b littles are little decorative pumpkins that are about 3-4" in diameter. They are usually set out with gourds for Thanksgiving decorations. Scroll down a bit on the page link for the pattern http://thesittingtree.blogspot.ca/2011/10/free-knitting-pattern-jack-be-little.html


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > lol I am working on this, the more i hear, here at the ktp the more I learn! thank you all for contributing to my continued education.
> ...


We've gotten quite an education too this last week.
:lol: :lol: :lol: No more Fanny
Instructions

1 Say "cheerio" for hello and good-bye. It is considered friendly and more informal.

2 Say "cheers" for thank you and good-bye, or say "ta," which is a slang abbreviation.

3 Be careful on the road. The "Give Way" sign means yield, which doesn't exist as a sign in Great Britain.

4 Use "loo" for bathroom, "queue" for line, "bin" for garbage or trash can, "boot" for trunk (of a car), and "baggage" instead of luggage. Use "chemist" instead of pharmacy, and "tube" or "underground" for the subway. This will avoid any confusion.

5 Use "crisps" for potato chips, and "chips" for fries.

6 Refrain from use of the word "common" to mean popular; in Great Britain, it often means low-class.

7 Avoid "bloody" or "shag" - these are off-color words in England. Use "blooming" and "blinking" instead - words that are comparable to "darn."

I know in Canada we say veranda for porch. My memories are from 60 yrs. ago.
Several of the above along with
chesterfield for couch
napkin for diaper
serviette for napkin
I think Dave said courgettes are zuchhini in UK, not sure in Canada. Oh yes, and recipes are receipts. Heard receipts used in an episode of Upstairs Downstairs.

Welcome corrections and additions[/quote]

Isn't it nappy for diaper? and shag well it isn't swearing and it doesn't mean carpet--in the US we would say horizontal mambo. These are all movie "swear" words, of course.

A while back when Dave was our fearless leader I compiled a list for understanding/interpreting differences across the "pond", as we all seem to know as the Atlantic ocean.

Dave's words dictionary:

The Lad - his son
brekkers - breakfast or brunch
pub - local watering hole
flock of gannets - group of young people
cuppa - cup of whatever you are having, tea, coffee--you know, java
courgette - zucchini, we had discussed this at some length in a previous week end topic
receipt - recipe, or a list of things you mix together, cook or bake and eat.
biscuit - cookie
marmalade - a kind of jam like substance made with sour Spanish oranges according to specific procedures.
ale - beer
pocillovist - novelty egg cup collector
taking the micky or taking the michael - Making fun of someone.

Just a US citz rural midwest but I did read a lot "wilst" in high school, especially English novels and non-fiction very early--remember those Georgette Heyer novels and of course Agatha Christi and Jane Austin.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, Last week between Mozilla's not responding and stalling and the length of the tp-I gave up and was 60 pages from finishing as I had a busy week. So this week I spent a couple of hours trying to find the new link. We were not listed in the active topics watched topics, or search div.
since I was not able to post in watched topics last wk.
Too much time spent finding the post. So today I located the post by 5mm and could proceed. Honestly, I think we should get our own web site as this is becoming a broken record.
It wasn't so bad when we did not have so many pages.
Sam: How do we eliminate portions of other peoples" posts so this doesn't become so protracted. Also can admin just put us somewhere visible or forward to all participants.
Jynx: If I were one I would break out the champagne and celebrate for the next mo or so. Leave all your cares behind until the new year. I use the Tijuana Brass when I am plagued by melancholy. Can't fail to be upbeat at the end. 
Marianne: It is so boring to have to keep dealing with health issues and I have enough with just mine and you have both your mom and son or brother is it. Be well! You deserve cudos like bacon and peanut butter donuts.
Do they have grape jelly too!
Re Dick and Jane: I guess I was born stubborn. Mom taught me to read at a very early age by circling words in the newpaper. She read every item cover to cover and while she did so I was to circle the word every time I found it. Long before kindergarten I had been reading books of my own and comic books-never childrens' books. I don't remember her ever telling me a story or reading to me. When I started school they put us in assessment classes and I refused to even attempt to read Dick and Jane. Shortly Mom went to the teacher and told them that they would have to challenge me or I would turn off of school and she was so right.
I read like a hundred books a year and still read 1/day nearly always often two. Fortunately, the teacher was progressive and assigned me to teaching the slow reading group and this continued until I was in third grade, when my Mom bought me an encyclopedia at the grocery store and I read it cover to cover each week in addition to my "for fun reading". She never convinced me that this was not the way it was supposed to be used. From aardvark to zygote. I often have already read the book that becomes the movie.
Thank goodness for the gift of reading. It has been my
pleasure to investigate many subjects by plowing through everything in the basic texts and loving it all but mathematics. That is how I approached medicine, nursing, dog breeding, chemistry, biology, genetics etc. So much fund that way and it could all have been stifled if they had not recognized my need for challenge. It also was responsible for me learning how to teach others things.
My teachers used to tell me to please ask questions because if I didn't understand it no one would. Also I developed very simple ways to put things so others could understand it. I"m grateful.
Now if I could convince others to simplify instructions particularly electronics then we all would be better off.
Lurker 2 Will be glad to have you home and I know Fale will be ecstatic. He probably can't wait for his bread. So glad that you were able to relate to your gc. and visit your beloved M.
5mm: Button down the hatches and light the fire. It's cocoa and roasted marshmallow time. In the dormitory at college we went to olvera St. where the mexicans sold votive candles and then roasted marshmallows over them in the hall where we congregated to study.

So long for now. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

mjs said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dancer, you gave us a palindrome, now DH gave me one for you:
> ...


Close, but not quite: A man, a pnal, Panama


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

The reason why some people were posting in all Caps was because a lady had posted on here that she likes to read KTP, but she has a really hard time seeing the words because the are too small. Normally, no one on here posts in all Caps, unless they were excited, or had an "oops" moment. lol

Roberta

**Ok. I just read quite a few posts saying the same thing. lol Just call me Repeat! I think Angora told her how to enlarge her screen. 



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > So was anyone else here contacted regarding the use of all Capitals in a posting?
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Joe - I am loving the preparation for our Thanksgiving feast as well. I have to get going and finish the deep cleaning, as we are having our Thanksgiving next week Sunday (the 18th). I am getting the turkey on Tuesday (big one, frozen) and will let it thaw slowly in the bottom of the downstairs refrigerator. Friday I will brine it in a solution that includes apple cider (yummy) and I will cook it on Saturday. After the bird has cooled, dear husband will take over and will carve it nicely and it will go into the insert for my electric roaster. The insert will get covered and put in the refrigerator so all I have to do on Sunday is gently heat the meat through - easy and turns out great every time. I already have the silverware washed and have my napkins in the washing machine right now...might as well get some of that stuff out of the way early, right?  I make the turkey, stuffing/dressing, gravy and mashed potatoes and the rest of the family brings everything else...can't wait!!!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FYI for any one having trouble reading posts. Just hold the Ctr key down (lower left) and move the wheel in the middle of your mouse forward and wallah! it enlarges everything. Or under "view" in your browser look for Zoom and clic "in" or out--"in" means to enlarge.



rpuhrmann said:


> The reason why some people were posting in all Caps was because a lady had posted on here that she likes to read KTP, but she has a really hard time seeing the words because the are too small. Normally, no one on here posts in all Caps, unless they were excited, or had an "oops" moment. lol
> 
> Roberta
> 
> ...


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Not sure how they are on hydro. I just couldn't go another winter being taken by the local Utilities company. So far it is working far better than the baseboards.

Perhaps my bill will go down this year! That would be quite the treat.



rpuhrmann said:


> Dancer, would the electric floor heating be more expensive than the water heated floors? I was told you can't put in the water heated floors unless it was a new build. Maybe that is just in the US?
> I've put a bid in on a Short Sale, and if I get it, I want to do the in floor heating, under wood floors. It has an ugly fushia carpeting through out the entire house! Yuck!
> Roberta
> 
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes. My father's death will be especially hard for me too. I was always very close to my mother, and my father was just the person who yelled at us, or whipped me with the belt; it seemed like whenever he felt like it or had a bad day. After my mom died, little by little, I finally got to know my dad. I guess he has mellowed a lot since he had his heart attack in 1979, and then his 6-way bypass in 2000. He actually has a funny sense of humor now, and he even told me that, as much as my older sister is more like him in looks and personality, he enjoys having me come to visit the most. He also apologized for being such a horrible father when we were all growing up. He lives about 4 hours away from me, so I only get to go see him about twice a year, and each time, he asks if I can't stay just one more day. It really breaks my heart to have to leave, and I've asked him to come live with me if I get the house I'm trying to get, but he says he will never leave because that is the city where he and my mom had always lived, and he can remember her there. He is 83 yrs old now, and not in good health, so every day, I am expecting to get a phone call that he is gone. Parents are SO Stubborn!!! lol
Roberta



Sq_Dancer said:


> I have a feeling my father will affect me even more than my mother. He is my hero. When I was born, my mother had TB and I was put into a foster home for 6 months until she could have me home. My father came almost every day to sit and rock me in a rocking chair. We bonded, where I never got that with my mother. I loved my Mom, do not get me wrong, but she was much closer to my sister than she was to me. In later years, I believe we grew closer. But my Dad is the one that I really am close to so I believe when the day comes that I lose him also, I will have a very hard time dealing with it. I also was very close to my Mother's father, and when he passed, it took me a very long time to get over his death. I feared it for many years before he left us. But all that being said, I miss my Mother very much. And I have my moments of tears. More than I thought I would.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL I love that pin! Both my husbands, and my dad are carpenters, and just plain love working with wood. I'm sure none of them would find it amusing, but I do! lol
Roberta



Gweniepooh said:


> Was browsing ebay and saw this pin for sale. Since DH is a carpenter he didn't find it too funny but I sure did.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Lurker, I love the photos! Such a pretty beach, your GS is adorable; both my girls had that white blond hair too; what is the story behind the Friendship Squares?; that is a really cute birthday cake!
Are you home now? 
Roberta



Lurker 2 said:


> Hello to all, at the moment I have not a hope on catching up with all the chat, while I have been travelling, and catching up with things at home- have an appointment at 12- got to get some supplies in- being of course Monday- goodness knows how many pages I will be behind when I get home. All in all it was good to get away, and my friends were very kind. At least I have some photos to remember my visit.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

If it were 63 here in Washington, we'd all be running around in shorts and short sleeves! lol
Roberta



Pontuf said:


> It 's freezing in Arizona today! Only a high of 63! Where did these temps come from? It was in the 90's on Tuesday!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Thanks 5mmdpns for the pattern, really a nice, friendly blog site--there's also a knit or crochet coffee cozy I would love to try. In the meantime I'll scrounge for some yarn to make this little pumpkin--so cute! it's a nice diversion from my larger projects.



5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Flockie! Please explain what are Jack-b-littles?
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> If it were 63 here in Washington, we'd all be running around in shorts and short sleeves! lol
> Roberta
> 
> 
> ...


    :-D


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

It has been a strange weekend near Minneapolis, weather-wise. Cool, thunderstorms with hail on Friday night. Broke the record high and made it to 67 on Saturday with more thunderstorms (no hail this time) last night and we awoke to cold, gray and light snow falling - so strange! It just isn't going to be a smooth transition this year, I'm afraid. 

I finally finished the crocheted star, that I figured out how to make from the knitted version of the pattern Sam posted I think at the beginning of the last Knitting Tea Party. I decided to make two and crochet them together. It looks nice but think I like just the one, that I starched. The single star is made with a silver crochet cotton. The double-sided star is made with white crochet cotton with an ridescent thread running through it. I like the color of the white, double-sided star better but like the thickness of the single star. Your opinions?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I really like both versions of the star. You did lovely work on both. Perhaps the flatter/thinner one would also look good on a package and the thicker one on a tree.



gottastch said:


> I finally finished the crocheted star, that I figured out how to make from the knitted version of the pattern Sam posted


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Doogie, do you have the electric floor heating? How are they working for you, warmth wise? If worse comes to worse, I will just plug in a couple of those little heaters that looks like a radiator. They are much more efficient, I was told, than baseboard, or wall heaters. I don't mind having to wear a sweater, but I draw the line when I have to throw a blanket around me to stay warm. lol
Roberta



doogie said:


> Not sure how they are on hydro. I just couldn't go another winter being taken by the local Utilities company. So far it is working far better than the baseboards.
> 
> Perhaps my bill will go down this year! That would be quite the treat.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Oh wow. No wonder he is depressed. My gosh, have to get ut and find a job? Enough to make any young lad cringe. LOL Good Work Joe. That is the way to do it. Proud of you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :hunf: had a young man at church, been outa college 2 yrs no job in his field, computer tec. i said they are hiring at mc D. worked one day, couldn't handle the stress :shock: so for 2 yrs he has mowed yards, and wkends washed and cleaned the cars at the area on aging what 2 company cars... so anyway, now he has a job at a dollar general, doing whatever, so what its a pay check till the perfect job comes along. i told him he has time get a second job, before i married, i was living in a apartment in town, bought a new car to me, my bills were tough, so i got a second job at wm (back then we closed at 10 unless it was the holiday season, and we stayed open longer) let me tell you i had 2 hrs inbetween jobs 1 day off from wm a wk. i worked overtime at my main job. some days i got off at wm and had maybe 4 hrs sleep before going in to work overtime, you do what you gotta do, and no it never occured to ask for money from my family, they didn't have it. so i bucked up and did what was needed. it makes me very tired some of these kids these days don't seem to have what it takes to get through. ok, didn't mean to rant :|


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Amen to that Southern Gal! I've had some kid of job since I was 11.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

When each of my girls turned 13 yrs old, I handed them my paycheck, my check book, bills, and told them they were in charge for 3 months. If they had money left over, they could have it. My oldest stuck it out for the entire 3 months, and told me I needed a 2nd job to pay the rest of my bills; my younger daughter handed it all back at the end of the first month, and told me it was impossible. Neither daughter ever asked for money, or anything else ever again. lol 
Roberta



Southern Gal said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wow. No wonder he is depressed. My gosh, have to get ut and find a job? Enough to make any young lad cringe. LOL Good Work Joe. That is the way to do it. Proud of you.
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> angel hair - glass ornaments - lights that went out if one burned out - gentler days - i would go back in a heartbeat.
> 
> sam]


I really miss the regular sized colored lights... I know they are more expensive to run and all, but that is what I picture when I think traditional Cristmas.... We still have some of the huge bulbed outdoor lights. We also always put tinsel on the tree and my one daughter and I made sure every piece hung perfectly straight...... We also used to go and cut down the tree and make a day of it... but DH bought a huge artificial tree a few years back and so did the oldest DD so we only have one traditionalist now... I have to admit, it is easier... but I don't really like the look as well.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm proud of both of my girls; both of them could not wait to be old enough to get a part time job other than babysitting for friends/teachers/etc.



rpuhrmann said:


> When each of my girls turned 13 yrs old, I handed them my paycheck, my check book, bills, and told them they were in charge for 3 months. If they had


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > angel hair - glass ornaments - lights that went out if one burned out - gentler days - i would go back in a heartbeat.
> ...


I think you mean icicles on the tree, and I was just thinking the other day that you don't see them now. We would even try to take off as many as we could before the tree was thrown out and then use them the next year.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

How many of us is this?

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ljka8zgjmf1qfijabo1_400.jpg


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

mjs, do you call that skinny aluminum foil type stuff, icicles? We've always just called it tinsel, too. The icicles we put on the tree were actual glass ornaments that looked like long icicles. I think it is so neat learning new ways of how things are called!
Roberta



mjs said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

melyn said:


> I am the eldest of 5 and I remember Christmas as magic. The smells on Christmas eve as mum did baking, mince pies, sausage rolls, making trifles and jelly and blamange. Mum and dad never put the decs up until after we were all in bed so it was like a magic grotto when we got up. They stopped leaving our stockings at the end of our bed after the year we woke up 1/2 hour after they went to bed and started leaving them outside the bedroom door lol. We would pile into their room to open them there would be the orange in the toe, crayons and coloring book, kaleidoscopes and all sorts of small toys. Downstairs there would be 5 separate piles of presents, 3 on the couch and the other 2 in the armchairs. I remember the year that a net skirt and a dress with a circular skirt were laying over the back of the chair and the year me and my brother were riding round the square on our estate on our new bikes at 4am in the morning lol. The house was usually filled the the smell of roasting turkey that mum always put in the oven b4 going to bed. Ohhh how I wish for those days again, just to have mum and dad here with us again would be enough.
> 
> My sisters and I were talking bout the old times only the other day and how it always seemed mum and dad had 2 lots of kids, me and my brother first there was 4 years between us and then 4 years later sister no1 11months later sister no2 then the baby of the family 2 years later lol.


I am also the oldest of 5.... My folks had 3 families. Me... 5 years later two of my brothers were born 18 months apart and then 5 years after that my only sister and youngest brother were born about 2 1/2 years apart. I was morn on St. Lucia's Day and came home from the hospital on Christmas Day. My given name is Carol for a Christmas Carol.. (Dad wouldn 't go along with Noel) so I have always had a lot of Christmas traditions. Wrapping unusual things was a real challenge and I was pretty good at it. My Dad liked a BIG cereal bowl so I bought a huge one, stuffed it full of tissue to make a full circle and made a hat and used lots of cotton balls and made a Santa face. Dad was touched and and he took over the wrapping of my crinoline petticoat that year. He rolled it up tight and made an entire Victorian lady with a balloon head and a flat hat full of bows and ribbons.... It is one of many special memories..


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I totally agree with Gwenie!

Pontuf


Gweniepooh said:


> I really like both versions of the star. You did lovely work on both. Perhaps the flatter/thinner one would also look good on a package and the thicker one on a tree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> I think you mean icicles on the tree, and I was just thinking the other day that you don't see them now. We would even try to take off as many as we could before the tree was thrown out and then use them the next year.


[/quote]

This is our trerminology too.

Well must get off and go. Haven't done what I need to do before I go away and which is why I came back onto the computer and need to leave in about 20 minutes, including packing the car.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Thanks 5mmdpns for the pattern, really a nice, friendly blog site--there's also a knit or crochet coffee cozy I would love to try. In the meantime I'll scrounge for some yarn to make this little pumpkin--so cute! it's a nice diversion from my larger projects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Mom has made all sorts of these jack b littles! You can even make them with glow in the dark colors! Neon jack b littles look kinda cool too! Have fun with them!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I took my freshman year at MacMurray in Jacksonville and then went on to the Alton campus of Southern Illionois University, When the new campus was opened in Edwardsville, we were transferred there and the Alton campus became the site of the Dental School. I graduated from SIUE in 1966, about a week after I'd started teaching seniors at Alton Senior High, my own alma mater.


My colege roommate was from Alton.... her family owned a motel there and made great Italian food. Her name waas Joanne Rossi... Ny DH went to Western before going to the Chicago Academy of Art.... and my dad and uncle were both Fighting Illini... My brothers and sisters ended up at U. of WI and Purdue.... We were about as Midwestern as you could get.....


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Have been out of town for 2 days. Check the KTP and I am behind 30 pages! I have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> LOL Dreamweaver/jhelens/Angora, I think I have you all beat. By the time I got to high school, in 9th grade, we had moved a total of 21 times. I have moved every year, for the last 4 years, just the week before Christmas, or Christmas week, all 4 times. lol Roberta


 :lol: :lol: You win!!!! I think you just moved at christmas to get out of putting up all the decorations :roll: I never had to move duringthe holidays but remember with great distress the year DH decided to put in a real wood floor in the DR... and all the sanding... and then he was doing an oil painting for gift in the corner.... We had lots of indoor shutters at the time and the sawdust and the smell.... It was the next year that I created the studio upstairs. It was divided equallly for both of us.. but he has now lost his part, mostly... Possession is 9/10's of the law... He still has one set of cabinets but isn't allowed up unless bearing gifts...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so me Silverowl...tubs and tubs of it, drawers and drawers, shelves......LOL


Silverowl said:


> How many of us is this?
> 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ljka8zgjmf1qfijabo1_400.jpg


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

You are too funny!! If I ever get my house I'm trying to buy, I'm going to put wood floors in the LR & DR. I will have 3 bedrooms, so I'm going to have a computer room, AND a craft room! Yay! I'm finally going to get a craft room! lol Actually, I've moved so many times, because of noise. I've finally saved up enough, with the governments help, to buy my own house. Now, I won't have to put up with people stomping across my ceiling, or banging on my bedroom wall from the other side. Sometimes, I just want to wrap bubble wrap around little children, and throw them in the closet until they are 21! lol
Roberta



Dreamweaver said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Dreamweaver/jhelens/Angora, I think I have you all beat. By the time I got to high school, in 9th grade, we had moved a total of 21 times. I have moved every year, for the last 4 years, just the week before Christmas, or Christmas week, all 4 times. lol Roberta
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


We used the tinsel/icicles too. We lil kiddies put them on the bottom of the tree and Mom would put them up on the top. We saved them year after year too. We called the tinsels as icicles too.
I dont even see the icicles for sale in the stores anymore. I know that they can be fatal if pets eat them, cats are especially drawn to them.
We used to always have a real tree, going out to the bush to get our evergreen tree. With the allergies I have, I am very reactive to the evergreens. Stops me from breathing. I make do with an artificial tree if I put one up. The last few years, I have just been putting up my Dickons Village. My parents put up an artificial tree each year too now as they cant go out and get their own. 
I liked the big Christmas lights on the tree too. Now we just have the small LED lights. :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I still see the icicles for sale here. You can find them particularlyin the dollar stores. We don't use them anymore but also saved it from year to year when I was a child. Too many cats and dogs to use it now. Also use an artificial tree now; used to go cut down our own. I'm considering getting a smaller artificial tree this year; saw one only 3 ft high.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi Flockie! Please explain what are Jack-b-littles?


Small pumpkins.... fit right in the palm of your hand. They are a decorative gourd.

I just noticed 5mm posted a photo..... thanks for doing that.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

The hat(November thatch color: Wool, Aran Weight) took a couple of days, but the shawl (Grey Thatch: Linen Yarn, DK weight) took seven months. 

Beautiful work!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Even things as simple as secretaries not sending out acceptance letters on time can mean a great student accepts at another learning institution. Surely the language teachers lost out on a great student and eventually teacher. Glad you didn't just say French


When our youngest was applying to colleges, we had two very disturbing things... I worked as a temporary (over 20 years at the same company and was their temporary,,, not from an outside agency) My daughter was a National Merit Scholar and was matched with my employer for a scholarship with nothing being done by us... I was called in and told that they would honor the scholarship but would not allow her to be in the presentation ceremony etc, or acknowledge her in any way because I was a temporary employee. I told them that was fine but don't look for her to recognize you when she becomes famous in NASA or medical field..... The second thing was really bad. Two little boys in the neighborhood had taken mail out of our box..... and so she never recieved notice of her apointment with Admissions at Trinity. Fortunately, someone in the office called and we grabbed keys, drove to the airport and hopped on a plane... She was accepted, but missed out on some scholarship money.... I don't even want to think about the hoops the GD's will have to jump through, with all the competition nowadays.....


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Thank you SilverOwl :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne... So good to see you. I hope you are feeling better today. Last night sounded a little rough... I'm still catching up on page 34 so may have missed an update.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Marianne, how are you this evening? being wined and dined by your gf's? I hope so!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne how's your day been today?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was browsing ebay and saw this pin for sale. Since DH is a carpenter he didn't find it too funny but I sure did.


Mine didn't laugh either and may put a lock on the garage..


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Was browsing ebay and saw this pin for sale. Since DH is a carpenter he didn't find it too funny but I sure did.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > oh jynx - what a picture - you helping fix the brakes - would love to see that.
> ...


Dreamweaver, I had to learn to change oil, brakes and change a tire before I was allowed to drive.. but I was 12 yrs of age when I got a hardship license. I also learned plumbing, electrical work and woodworking from the time I was old enough to hold a tool in my hand. Now, I don't do electrical work, (struck by lightening in the early 80's) I will change out light switches and easy things such as that but that's about all. I do help a lot of folks with plumbing problems especially senior citizens on fixed incomes. As long as it is something I feel comfortable doing of course. My joy is woodworking, I don't have room for all my tools here so I really don't do much anymore. I have an antique secretary desk that was my foster grandmothers, I cannot wait to start working on it, a total redo is needed as we found it in a trash heap that the people that bought her home had piled things they didn't want. Mom was in tears, so I grabbed it and have held onto it till I had the knowledge to put the time and knowledge into it. 
Hugs,


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I wanted to contribute to the Christmas traditions.... when my kids were small my dear Mother bought out the after Christmas sale of Christmas fabric. She then proceeded to make "Santa Bags" of all sizes. Just simple pillowcase style and they can be tied at the top with ribbon or yarn.


Great idea... I'll have to make a few. I have bought a set of the stacking boxes and make a tower for some of the gifts... I used to do it for mom and dad.... a different color bow for each....


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Downstairs is better today as we had visitors for lunch (well they came and joined us for lunch, we let them go home. Thought at 80+ they would be too tough.) Brian was the minister who married us almost 30 years ago[/quote]

lol funny, I agree at 80+ they would be too tough


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok, so I finally got the nerve up to use the Crock pot. My Neighbor assures me that I don't have to watch it and that it will turn out well on low heat. 

Here is what I finally used:

3.5lbs Painted Hills Sirloin Tip Roast (at the suggestion of the butcher)

1.5 Cups 2008 Egrio Port (Red)
2 Cups Water
3 Carrots chopped
4 Red potatoes Diced
1 Head of Celery Chopped
decent amount of Fresh Snap green beans
1 batch of the little green onion things
Spices -fresh off the stems
Handfull of Thyme
small handful of Oregano
Fresh minced Garlic
Some cilantro
and another leafy green thing that looks like cilantro as well

I seared the roast (that was a fun experience) while Darwin and Lulu (cats) kept meowing at me to share.

Then I just put everything in the crock pot. Guess we'll see how it turns out in about 9 hours. LOL

Got to give me a little leeway here. This is the first time I've actually done this. Normally someone else in the family is doing the Crock pot thing. So If I all of a sudden die of Crock pot happiness we know exactly what to do. Laugh all the way to the hospital.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Dreamweaver, I had to learn to change oil, brakes and change a tire before I was allowed to drive.. but I was 12 yrs of age when I got a hardship license. I also learned plumbing, electrical work and woodworking from the time I was old enough to hold a tool in my hand. Now, I don't do electrical work, (struck by lightening in the early 80's) I will change out light switches and easy things such as that but that's about all. I do help a lot of folks with plumbing problems especially senior citizens on fixed incomes. As long as it is something I feel comfortable doing of course. My joy is woodworking, I don't have room for all my tools here so I really don't do much anymore. I have an antique secretary desk that was my foster grandmothers, I cannot wait to start working on it, a total redo is needed as we found it in a trash heap that the people that bought her home had piled things they didn't want. Mom was in tears, so I grabbed it and have held onto it till I had the knowledge to put the time and knowledge into it.
> Hugs,


The lightning would certainly turn me off! I had a couple of shocks and that was enough... i can remember the first time DH hooked up the stove to 220... It took him a couple days to get the nerve to turn it on.... I've never done woodworking other than to help add finishes to some of DH's pieces but I admire fine craftsmanship and am a huge fan on Stockley and arts and Crafts style.. I loke some of the cowboy chic as well.... What a treasure you have in the secretary.... I have an old one that I foolishly painted when antiquing was all the rage... I then grew up and striped it and the antique bedroom set and round table that had met the same fate. A hard lesson learned!!!! and I love the pieces restored....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So what time should we show up for this delicious meal???

LOLOLOL


doogie said:


> Ok, so I finally got the nerve up to use the Crock pot. My Neighbor assures me that I don't have to watch it and that it will turn out well on low heat.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

LOL. That's the fun part, I have no clue what so ever as to when this thing is going to be done. Let the laughter begin. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne you certainly are a jack of all trades or I guess I should say a jill of all trades. Growing up my dad was just the opposite in terms of girls learning certain skills;
no automotive work allowed by females! I did get to help him in his woodshop but only as someone to help him hold wood when he operated the table saw or help carry things that were heavy; his hobby was building china cabinets and gun cabinets, credenzas...things of that nature.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

We also always put tinsel on the tree and my one daughter and I made sure every piece hung perfectly straight...... Dreamweaver wrote.

We've had an artificial tree for a number of years because there isn't usually funds enough to buy a real tree at Christmas. However, the first Christmas after we were married in late December 1962, my MIL thought she absolutely had to have one of those shiny, aluminum trees with the colored light wheels that came out about that time. She gave us all the little antique glass ornaments from Germany, the glass bead chains and 2 packages of heavy, crinkled aluminum/colored in jewel tones tinsel. 

I still have most of the second package because I pick it off very carefully every year and re-package it for the next. It can't be bought anymore in any of the places we've lived across the country. 

In among the decorations were also some ''flower petal'' shaped items that went between the old larger light bulbs and the socket they screwed into. These were of various colors also. Of course, can't be used with the newer types of bulb lights.

Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

doogie said:


> Ok, so I finally got the nerve up to use the Crock pot. My Neighbor assures me that I don't have to watch it and that it will turn out well on low heat.
> 
> I just put everything in the crock pot. Guess we'll see how it turns out in about 9 hours. LOL
> 
> Got to give me a little leeway here. This is the first time I've actually done this. Normally someone else in the family is doing the Crock pot thing. So If I all of a sudden die of Crock pot happiness we know exactly what to do. Laugh all the way to the hospital.


haha, you do the crock pot meal and we will bring desert and drinks! you just need to make sure the table is long enough to put out all the plates on! yum yum, I can taste it all now!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I think you mean icicles on the tree, and I was just thinking the other day that you don't see them now. We would even try to take off as many as we could before the tree was thrown out and then use them the next year.[/quote]

We always used tinsel, too, Dreamweaver, not this stuff sold now as tinsel but made of cellophane wrap.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you will have to take me when i come to seattle next year.

sam



doogie said:


> I normally shop at Paradise Fibers. Since they have such a large selection of different yarns at excellent prices. That and they are a local Yarn warehouse!  If they don't have it they can get it.
> 
> I always get a kick out of the pink plastic bags they put my orders in. Normally spend a couple of hours a week shopping in that store after which I spend another couple of hours at the coffee shop going over each batch order at the coffee shop a block away! It is absolute heaven.
> 
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

9 hours???? You might want to start checking it, at least for liquid levels after about 4 hours. Is it on low? At medium, or high, it shouldn't take 9 hrs. MMmmmm!! I can smell it from here! Sounds yummy!
Roberta



doogie said:


> LOL. That's the fun part, I have no clue what so ever as to when this thing is going to be done. Let the laughter begin. LOL


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

I put it on low. I'll check the liquid levels every couple of hours. 

I am posting a picture of it when it is finished! 



rpuhrmann said:


> 9 hours???? You might want to start checking it, at least for liquid levels after about 4 hours. Is it on low? At medium, or high, it shouldn't take 9 hrs. MMmmmm!! I can smell it from here! Sounds yummy!
> Roberta
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am on page thirty - sorry i have not been on all day - however - today was to be the last really nice day for a while so i did the final mowing - all two and a half acres. looks good. so - at least here - the fall cleanup is done. gary and the boys pulled the frozen dead tomato plants out - mowed through the garden as i mowed so everything is ready to go to sleep for the winter. have an idea we will lose a few more trees over the winter - the ones that are almost dead now will certainly be dead by spring. certainly makes it easier to mow but i am concerned what is killing them all.

i have the dvr going as we speak so intend to stay put until i catch up - maybe a small break for a quick game of hearts.

sam


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

You will have a blast! Count on getting lost in the store for hours! Knitting and weaving delight!



thewren said:


> you will have to take me when i come to seattle next year.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

[/quote Dreamweaver]
My colege roommate was from Alton.... her family owned a motel there and made great Italian food. Her name waas Joanne Rossi... Ny DH went to Western before going to the Chicago Academy of Art.... and my dad and uncle were both Fighting Illini... My brothers and sisters ended up at U. of WI and Purdue.... We were about as Midwestern as you could get.....[/quote]

When would that have been, Jynx? I haven't been in the immediate area since early '67 when I joined DH at MCAS Cherry Point, NC, before he went overseas. My older DD was born at Cherry Point in '68 just before Don left for his duty assignment with West Pac.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll do both.

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > that's a deal.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got this recipe in my email and it sounds so good I just had to share it.

Pumpkin Dump Cake
Ingredients
	1 large can of pumpkin
	1 can (12-ounces) nonfat evaporated milk 
	4 eggs
	1 cup white sugar
	1 teaspoon ground nutmeg
	1 teaspoon ground ginger 
	1 teaspoon ground cloves
	2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
	1/2 teaspoon salt
	1 package (18.25-ounces) yellow cake mix
	1/2 cup butter , melted
	1 cup chopped pecans
Instructions
1.	Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease and flour a 9x13 inch pan.
2.	In a large bowl, whisk together the pumpkin, sugar, salt, nutmeg, ginger, cloves and cinnamon. Stir in the milk, then beat in the eggs one at a time.
3.	Pour pumpkin mixture into the prepared pan. Sprinkle the yellow cake mix over the pumpkin mixture, then sprinkle on the pecans.
4.	Drizzle melted butter over all.
5.	Bake in the preheated oven for 55 minutes, or until the edges are lightly browned. Allow to cool. Start watching this after 45 minutes, and don't let it get too over baked.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures darowil - next life - will visit australia.

sam



darowil said:


> Dancer I will post a few photos from our weekend in Albury. Davids sister lives out of Albury a short way and these will be from her property.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Joe P said:


> My Daddy served in WW II and died of cancer when he was 58 years old. I honor all veterans and active service personnel. Today is their remembrance day and I will always hold them in my heart. My father never got over the war and his involvement with the Japanese in the Allutian Islands at the end of the war. He bounced from jobs to jobs and I think we moved 16 times by the time I was 14. My Mother and her folks were my stabilizing forces and I thank them for that, but I thank my Dad for all he tried to do even though at times it was hard to see the good of it. He did his best, I know that.
> 
> You all have a good Sunday remembering them. I am sure this is not the case for other countries today but I know they have other days of remembering their fallen heroes and active ones. Bless them. sincerely, Joe p.


Joe, my Dad stationed in the Allutian Islands also, was at Dutch Harbor when the Japanese invaded. He was shot 2 times once in each arm but he said he never knew it because the adrenaline pumping so fast. My Dad passed away 2 yrs ago on Dec 13th. He was my rock always, long long story behind this but I miss him every day. My friends fuss because they can't leave messages on my cell phone.. it's because I can't erase or delete, all are messages from him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are welcome to come and buy one.

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> Sam, I just finished watching Animal Planets "Too Cute" show, just before coming to work tonight. Guess what dog they were showcasing!! Labradoodle's!! They are so cute, and cuddly looking! Makes me want one even more!
> 
> Roberta


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Hi Tessa sorry I didn't call before I left will explain tomorrow


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are the up to that again - was is their problem.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> So was anyone else here contacted regarding the use of all Capitals in a posting?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> How many of us is this?
> 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ljka8zgjmf1qfijabo1_400.jpg


This is sooooo funny. My BFF was over and saw the mess in my studio and I used every single one of those trying to explain my mess and what needed to be organized... I'm sending this to her right away....


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you 5mm... one of my Dad's favorites!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Trying to catch up. When I started school we had Beacon Readers, the teacher tested me on a few cards then gave me a book. When I sat down the girl next to me wanted to know if it was book 1, I read the cover, it was the Introductory Supplementary Beacon Reader, I had no trouble reading that, I think it was because i had an older sister who always played schools with me & we did a lot of reading lessons. By the time I was 10 I had read so many books, all of Agatha Christie's, etc. & the headmistress had to phone my mother to ask her what I hadn't read as we always had books for prizes & every one she thought of I said "Oh yes, I've read that", I didn't realise I was in for a prize. I wish I had that brain now, too many pills methinks.

Tessa


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne I so understand saving your dad's voice messages. I have a tape recording of my dad telling some of his stories about growing up in Mesquite TX. Priceless. Unfortunately I have nothing like that from mom which I wish I did. Would love to hear her voice again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you really do not know how small my house is - less than 400 sqft. 18'x22' - it is storage i lack unless i want everything in the attic - and it is fairly full. it is what it is - u would rather knit and chat with all of you.

sam

at least my carpet is clean - yeah roomba!



Sq_Dancer said:


> Giggles, Wouldn't that surprise him with all us women and Joe scooping in on his house and cleaning it for him. He would not know what happened to him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> mjs, do you call that skinny aluminum foil type stuff, icicles? We've always just called it tinsel, too. The icicles we put on the tree were actual glass ornaments that looked like long icicles. I think it is so neat learning new ways of how things are called!
> Roberta


Our tinsel was the real aluminum and could be straightened, etc... (not good for cats to eat) The stuff now is plastic... and awful.... I have real glass icicles as well with a gold spiral around them.... a real pain to pack away but so pretty on the tree...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Lurker, I love the photos! Such a pretty beach, your GS is adorable; both my girls had that white blond hair too; what is the story behind the Friendship Squares?; that is a really cute birthday cake!
> Are you home now?
> Roberta
> 
> ...


the friendship squares came from over the globe, as a gesture, when Christchurch- and Sumner in particular were reeling from the emergency situations following the quake. Aurora was without power two weeks, and her mother had no toilet for 5 months- all very difficult. There are pockets of the city who still don't have all normal services I believe.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

logging off for a while. Need to finish writing this paper.  Darwin and Lulu say Meows!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can buy heating pads any shape and size you want that would work under hardwood floors - i have seen it done in bathrooms - don't see why it wouldn't work everywhere else. however - i still think my mr slim is the best investment i ever made as far as heat is concerned.

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> Dancer, would the electric floor heating be more expensive than the water heated floors? I was told you can't put in the water heated floors unless it was a new build. Maybe that is just in the US?
> I've put a bid in on a Short Sale, and if I get it, I want to do the in floor heating, under wood floors. It has an ugly fushia carpeting through out the entire house! Yuck!
> Roberta
> 
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hi Tessa sorry I didn't call before I left will explain tomorrow


Don't worry Caren, I thought you might be too busy. Hope all went well & you had a good flight home. Did you get to see any of the Lord Mayor's Show with Dave?

Tessa


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

One positive thing to do to help break the cycle of depression is to put on a happy perky sounding CD or other music. That often lifts the spirits and puts the household into a positive mood! (quote)

I agree love music and dancing round the house to pick me up!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Thank you 5mm... one of my Dad's favorites!


Which one?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello to all, at the moment I have not a hope on catching up with all the chat, while I have been travelling, and catching up with things at home- have an appointment at 12- got to get some supplies in- being of course Monday- goodness knows how many pages I will be behind when I get home. All in all it was good to get away, and my friends were very kind. At least I have some photos to remember my visit.


love the blonde curls! and what a cute cake, will have to remember that next year for GS! bet Fale is glad you are home and greeted you with many warm hugs. Glad you had a safe trip and got some time to relax and recharge. {{hugs}} to you Lurker!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Amen to that Southern Gal! I've had some kid of job since I was 11.


I started babysitting as soon as I could and have not been without a job since. I have not left one job until I already had another one, would be nice to have some down time though the finances wouldnt survive long


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures pontuf - the salvation army used to have a christmas bazaar every year - they usually got a lot of my money - i still use some of the stuff i bought there.

sam



Pontuf said:


> The Auxiliary of the Boys & Girls Clubs is an organization I am very involved with. Our annual Visions of Sugarplums Luncheon is coming up on the 19th. It's a luncheon with fashion show, silent auction, live auction, raffle, craft boutique, food boutique etc. It's a lovely fun event. Last year we had over 800 attend ! Anyways, in our Auxiliary we have so many talented artists, painters, knitters, seamstresses, jewelers, bakers etc. a wonderful group of women volunteering for a great cause. And we raise A LOT of money! If you Google Visions of Sugarplums it will come up on your search. The event is in Scottsdale Arizona.
> I'm attaching some knitted items from last year that were hand made and sold in the boutique. I'll take pictures on the 19th and post some items they made this year. These may give you ideas for Xmas gifts. Patterns could be available to post if anyone is interested and I can track down the Knitter.
> This is an incredible event that takes all year to plan. If any of you in Arizona are interested in attending just pm me and I can give you details. It's at The Princess Resort in Scottsdale on November 19th. P.S. all the knitted items are sold out every year and there are always way over 100.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We've had an artificial tree for a number of years because there isn't usually funds enough to buy a real tree at Christmas. However, the first Christmas after we were married in late December 1962, my MIL thought she absolutely had to have one of those shiny, aluminum trees with the colored light wheels that came out about that time. She gave us all the little antique glass ornaments from Germany, the glass bead chains and 2 packages of heavy, crinkled aluminum/colored in jewel tones tinsel.
> 
> I still have most of the second package because I pick it off very carefully every year and re-package it for the next. It can't be bought anymore in any of the places we've lived across the country.
> 
> ...


I remember ALL of those things... I have two very old holders for CANDLES on the tree... they are just long pieces of metal wire with a red wood ball at the bottom for wieght. there is a bend that fits over the branch... Can y ou just imagine when the trees were lit with candles.....


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> you really do not know how small my house is - less than 400 sqft. 18'x22' - it is storage i lack unless i want everything in the attic - and it is fairly full. it is what it is - u would rather knit and chat with all of you.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I did a pj day today, all day. We ate leftovers so no cooking, did finish up laundry and vacumed, cleaned kitchen of course, other than that movies and knitting while DH studied. Finished the scarf part of moms scarf and got the ruffle started. Hopefully have it finished next weekend. Mohair, too tiny and frustrating to work with! will be glad to be done, will think twice before i work with it again. Back to work tomorrow windy all day here, raining now temp dropping (was 73 here yesterday) possibly snow overnight.. I hope so! Everyone have a wonderful evening. Prayers, love and hugs to all who are in need.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> How many of us is this?
> 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ljka8zgjmf1qfijabo1_400.jpg


Putting my hand up, Silverowl...definitely me


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> When would that have been, Jynx? I haven't been in the immediate area since early '67 when I joined DH at MCAS Cherry Point, NC, before he went overseas. My older DD was born at Cherry Point in '68 just before Don left for his duty assignment with West Pac.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I was at Normal from 61 to 63... Then went back to Chicago. My grandparents were always in Springfield IL.. Shoot.... I'm wrong.. Joanne was in Pekin.... I remember DH and I driving there in a white out and just hoping the ruts we could see were on the road.... (My daughters were born 64... and 67....)


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > We've had an artificial tree for a number of years because there isn't usually funds enough to buy a real tree at Christmas. However, the first Christmas after we were married in late December 1962, my MIL thought she absolutely had to have one of those shiny, aluminum trees with the colored light wheels that came out about that time. She gave us all the little antique glass ornaments from Germany, the glass bead chains and 2 packages of heavy, crinkled aluminum/colored in jewel tones tinsel.
> ...


You mean like this

http://www.wikihow.com/Put-Real-Candles-on-Your-Christmas-Tree-Safely


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have no clue dancer - who?

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Ok here you go. Does anyone recognize this man?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne I so understand saving your dad's voice messages. I have a tape recording of my dad telling some of his stories about growing up in Mesquite TX. Priceless. Unfortunately I have nothing like that from mom which I wish I did. Would love to hear her voice again.


Gwenie, I have my Mom singing, she was a church soloist, plus singing in chorus and quartets together have many video's and tapes of us both singing. I have made copies for my nephew so that his daughter will know how talented her Great Grandmother was. I also have video's of my Dad when we would go and visit, can't watch them, but I have them, someday maybe.. but not anytime soon. 
Hugs


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures myfanwy - hope the trip had more ups than downs.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Hello to all, at the moment I have not a hope on catching up with all the chat, while I have been travelling, and catching up with things at home- have an appointment at 12- got to get some supplies in- being of course Monday- goodness knows how many pages I will be behind when I get home. All in all it was good to get away, and my friends were very kind. At least I have some photos to remember my visit.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you 5mm... one of my Dad's favorites!
> ...


Flander's Fieild


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Joe, my Dad stationed in the Allutian Islands also, was at Dutch Harbor when the Japanese invaded. He was shot 2 times once in each arm but he said he never knew it because the adrenaline pumping so fast. My Dad passed away 2 yrs ago on Dec 13th. He was my rock always, long long story behind this but I miss him every day. My friends fuss because they can't leave messages on my cell phone.. it's because I can't erase or delete, all are messages from him.


I lost my dad in Jan. about 3 years ago and I'm still made at him for leaving.... because he was hard-headed and refused to eat... He was going to do things his way, even if it killed him, and it did.. but I dearly loved him.... I'd want that phone forever too.... Maybe a prepaid new phone for tour friends to reach you if they need to leave a message???? What did we ever do when there was one line in the wall, no e-mail... no texting.... Oh yeah, I used to knit and get things done..... (There are very very few people that have my cell phone no.... and they better have a real good reason for using it.... If I'm not home, most people can just wait....)


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> mjs, do you call that skinny aluminum foil type stuff, icicles? We've always just called it tinsel, too. The icicles we put on the tree were actual glass ornaments that looked like long icicles. I think it is so neat learning new ways of how things are called!
> Roberta
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the foil stuff is icicles. The stuff in strings, silver or gold, and sometime red or whatever, is tinsel.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> mjs, do you call that skinny aluminum foil type stuff, icicles? We've always just called it tinsel, too. The icicles we put on the tree were actual glass ornaments that looked like long icicles. I think it is so neat learning new ways of how things are called!
> Roberta
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the foil stuff is icicles. The stuff in strings, silver or gold, and sometime red or whatever, is tinsel. When I was a kid, seventy years ago, icicles were just about always used and I've always loved it. The lack of a lot of ornaments is not felt so much when you've got icicles.

https://www.google.com/search?q=tinsel&hl=en&tbo=d&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=k1SgUNPnO4unqQGotIHgBQ&ved=0CAQQ_AUoAA&biw=1215&bih=509


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am reminded of my mother-in-law and my then wife would caution everyone to be careful how they unwrapped the paper from their gifts as they wanted to save it. christmas afternoon would find them in the sewing room trimming the saved paper and ironing it smooth - folding it up and putting it away for the next year. woe to he who ripped open his package thus making the paper unusable the next year.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I do know what you mean about the wrapping paper looking used already. I did manage to buy a LOT a couple of years ago and keep it stored in a chest but the idea of the sacks is almost like a present within a present. I can see my GC using them as bags to carry clothes in when spending the night away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am on page thirty - sorry i have not been on all day - however - today was to be the last really nice day for a while so i did the final mowing - all two and a half acres. looks good. so - at least here - the fall cleanup is done. gary and the boys pulled the frozen dead tomato plants out - mowed through the garden as i mowed so everything is ready to go to sleep for the winter. have an idea we will lose a few more trees over the winter - the ones that are almost dead now will certainly be dead by spring. certainly makes it easier to mow but i am concerned what is killing them all.
> 
> i have the dvr going as we speak so intend to stay put until i catch up - maybe a small break for a quick game of hearts.
> 
> sam


There is a bug that has been killing ashes, beginning in the midwest, MN I think. It has reached at least PA's eastern border. When the trees are first infected they can be treated, but left untreated they succumb. Probably just about everyone knows about elms' being killed. American chestnuts and regular dogwoods have also been dying.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you flockie

sam



flockie said:


> Whew! I never did get through all the posts from last week. Gosh, what a talkative bunch! I made it through this week and am SO glad to hear -
> Dreamweaver - no cancer, what a relief for you. Now we have to hope and pray the doctors can clear up the fungus.
> Marianne - Hoping and praying for healing for you. Thanks to C. for keeping us updated on how you were doing last week.
> Lurker - hope you had a great time with the GC.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marge - highlight the portion you want to delete and then hit the delete button.

sam



margewhaples said:


> Sam: How do we eliminate portions of other peoples" posts so this doesn't become so protracted.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

judy - i never knew that - thanks.

sam



Ask4j said:


> FYI for any one having trouble reading posts. Just hold the Ctr key down (lower left) and move the wheel in the middle of your mouse forward and wallah! it enlarges everything.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i am on page thirty - sorry i have not been on all day - however - today was to be the last really nice day for a while so i did the final mowing - all two and a half acres. looks good. so - at least here - the fall cleanup is done. gary and the boys pulled the frozen dead tomato plants out - mowed through the garden as i mowed so everything is ready to go to sleep for the winter. have an idea we will lose a few more trees over the winter - the ones that are almost dead now will certainly be dead by spring. certainly makes it easier to mow but i am concerned what is killing them all.
> ...


There has been a disease killing the Ash trees in the UK. Here is a link to a report.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2222862/Disease-killed-90-Danish-ash-trees-spread-British-countryside.html?ITO=1490


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have you tried guilt roberta - that's what heidi did - and here i am. lol

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> Yes. My father's death will be especially hard for me too. I was always very close to my mother, and my father was just the person who yelled at us, or whipped me with the belt; it seemed like whenever he felt like it or had a bad day. After my mom died, little by little, I finally got to know my dad. I guess he has mellowed a lot since he had his heart attack in 1979, and then his 6-way bypass in 2000. He actually has a funny sense of humor now, and he even told me that, as much as my older sister is more like him in looks and personality, he enjoys having me come to visit the most. He also apologized for being such a horrible father when we were all growing up. He lives about 4 hours away from me, so I only get to go see him about twice a year, and each time, he asks if I can't stay just one more day. It really breaks my heart to have to leave, and I've asked him to come live with me if I get the house I'm trying to get, but he says he will never leave because that is the city where he and my mom had always lived, and he can remember her there. He is 83 yrs old now, and not in good health, so every day, I am expecting to get a phone call that he is gone. Parents are SO Stubborn!!! lol
> Roberta


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think they both look great gwen -

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I finally finished the crocheted star, that I figured out how to make from the knitted version of the pattern Sam posted


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey everyone.. have tried to reply but Know I missed a few.. 
Lurker2, LOVE the pictures.. thank you for sharing.. glad you are home and I'm sure Fale has lot's of hugs to share with you!! But here's one from me just in case you still need one {{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}
I remember the bubble lights.. matter of fact I still have a working set that was my Dad's. He was very picky how he put things away, he gave me this set a few years ago, along with the Angel that was always on top of our tree.. I don't use them of course.. but I have them packed away and someday I hope to have her in a bell jar on display. 
Today has not been a good day.. had to have more blood.. last night was rough, sick as a dog and aching and feverish. Today has been about the same. Doctor wants another day to see if it is a reaction to the nuclear dye they used. Which it could be. Sandy came and stayed the day so Pam could get a day of rest. Cancelled the food, just not interested. Really just want them to finish up so I can go home. Of course no one is saying anything about how long I will be here. But would be packed and ready as soon as they say the words! Don't mind me.. I'm just sick of being sick and tired.. :lol: 
Guess I'm just tired, don't mind my attitude.. I'll be better in the morning. Just disappointed that I didn't get to be outside today. They didn't want me to leave the floor, which I can understand. 
C is back home.. we forgot she had agreed to stay at a friend's home to take care of their animals. 
Going to watch the Texan's play Da Bears.. sorry but I'm a huge Texan fan. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Miserable weather up there for sure. Gonna be a slippery game!
Hugs, Loves and lots of Prayers.. 
Marianne
Oh I was trained by my Aunt and Uncle (lived with them for a short time) that before breakfast was served, "we" came to the table after I bed was made, fully dressed and with a cordial morning greeting. They didn't have children so this was a new experience for them, but they loved me, were so great to me, I was so happy to stay with them, as I did every summer after I turned 7. My uncle taught me the love of woodworking.. he was a wonderful carpenter, (he was a plant manager at a refinery by trade). He and I built a house from the ground up started when I was 10 and we finished the house in 6 months. Got the gravel for the cement from a pit on his property and the wood was all from trees we felled also. Was a wonderful experience, my Aunt did her best to teach me to cook, I just didn't want to leave my Uncle's side though. But I did learn enough to cook on a wood stove that he put in a play house that we built to scale for my younger cousins. 
Gotta shut this down.. Battery is getting low and have to charge it on the other side of the room. 
Hugs, Loves and Prayers.. 
M


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Ours is the emerald ash borer. Ontario has been affected and they have taken interesting steps. Wood is quarantined and cannot be moved outside the quarantined area but Canada has put in place measures to make use of the cut trees, like making them into lumber, so the wood does not just go to waste.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SilverOwl.... I can't tell about the bottom part... but that is what the top looks like,,, it just has a long tail and the ball to balance the top... they are very old and were actually used by DH's family, but not in his memory...

Doogie... I'm going to do a search for the yarn store and make note of the address.. We love to come to Seattle... I *could* have grown up there... as Dad spent summers there up in a Ranger lookout and also was there in Navy, but I was an infant and there were no dryers so keeping my diapers dry drove mom crazy.... I think I am going to lose DD #2 to Portland in a couple of years..... She had better have a spare room,,, as I will visit often....

Your crock pot recipe sounds wonderful.... but 9 hours sounds a lot.... Then, I rarely use one but may have to dust it off with all the recipes on here. I always thought it was a lot of electricity for such a long time but it would be nice to have something simmering all day during the winter and nice to eat whenever...

I'm finally caught up... Time to do a little knitting.. It is going to be high 30's here tomorrow... Too early for flannel sheets and electric blankets, but will be a reminder that the holidays are coming..... Wish I could stay home all day and enjoy it... but lots of things to do.... See you all later...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

PONTUF, The Auxiliary Luncheon sounds a marvelous event, wish I lived close enough to come, but what is a silent auction? Do you write your bids down? 

Tessa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm coming for dinner.

sam



doogie said:


> Ok, so I finally got the nerve up to use the Crock pot. My Neighbor assures me that I don't have to watch it and that it will turn out well on low heat.
> 
> Here is what I finally used:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne.... Being sick and tired of being sick and tired can get anyone's spirits down.... Time spent in a hospital seems to be measured by meds and tests no matter how kind the people.... I do hope things will be better this evening.... and hope maybe they can give you something for the nausea......or something to really knock you out.... Sleep can be a blessing..... Hope you can get out for a bit tomorrow and home very soon,,,, but the stay will be work it if they get you streightened out,

BTW... when we lived in Chicago, da Bears were horrid and DH used to say that if they were playing in our front yard he wouldn't open the drapes....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

eight - nine hours - whenever the mean is soft - i'll be there in a couple hours.

sam



doogie said:


> LOL. That's the fun part, I have no clue what so ever as to when this thing is going to be done. Let the laughter begin. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh gwen - that sounds so good - gary's family is having thanksgiving next weekend - i may have to make this for heidi to take.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just got this recipe in my email and it sounds so good I just had to share it.
> 
> Pumpkin Dump Cake
> Ingredients
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > You are sure wetting my appetite- hopefully we will be in London June or July next year.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what i meant to say was -

are they up to that again - what is their problem

goodness - you would think i just started to type.

sam



thewren said:


> are the up to that again - was is their problem.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow, I just found some time to get on the KTP. And I'm already way behind. I read page1 yesterday and the recipes sound yummy. I guess I got inspired, I'm cooking butternut soup and if it taste good I'll post the recipe. Thank you Sam for hosting, your puppy stories are fun to read. I hope everybody's health is better or on the mend. I also hope some of you are having a nice relaxing long weekend, thank you veterans for all your services and all the people who are still far from home, I sincerely hope for a safe home coming soon. I have been knitting some slippers and was hoping to get them done this weekend. Then I can start on a pair of fingerless gloves for my GD for X-mas. The soup is cooling for the blender. Maybe I can catch up a few pages. Be back later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I can help with peanut brittle (yummmm) both regular and microwave - and also shortbread. I make divinity and caramels also and a variety of cookies.

I purchased some canyd molds so if anyone out there has some great recipes and tips on how to make sure everything turn out---I'd love for you to share.

We have a tradition in our famly where Dad always bought a box of chocolate covered cherries as her present every year. (the box from the grocery store). It was probably the only time she received store-bought candy!! So I carry on the tradition at my house and even have a choc. covered cherry brooch!! I want to make home-made ones this year. Wish me luck.



Sq_Dancer said:


> I want to get started on my Christmas baking soon. What I would like, if anyone has a great recipe, is a recipe for Shortbread. And possibly Peanut brittle. I would also like to make a white chocolate with cranberries brittle. The easier the better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Is that the same as our powdered sugar?

Here is a recipe which is from the Durisdeer Womens Rural.

8oz Plain Flour 8oz Butter
4oz Cornflour 4oz Icing sugar

Cream butter and icing sugar. Sift flour and cornflour. Add to creamed mixture. Knead slightly. Roll out. Cut with a scone cutter or put into a tray. Biscuits bake at 350F degrees for 15 minutes and if you use a tray then 300F degrees for 45 minutes.[/quote]


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is that the same as our powdered sugar?
> 
> Here is a recipe which is from the Durisdeer Womens Rural.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Yes it is.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is that the same as our powdered sugar?
> 
> Here is a recipe which is from the Durisdeer Womens Rural.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Yes, I think icing sugar is confectioners sugar.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello to all, at the moment I have not a hope on catching up with all the chat, while I have been travelling, and catching up with things at home- have an appointment at 12- got to get some supplies in- being of course Monday- goodness knows how many pages I will be behind when I get home. All in all it was good to get away, and my friends were very kind. At least I have some photos to remember my visit.
> ...


there are several who have complimented Ben's curls, I am sorry I have not kept a list-I have been out, and am quite tired for some reason- I hope I can be forgiven, for not replying individually- Ben is a very gentle child, who loves diggers and other machinery, and was very taken that his nana had brought him Marmite, Genevieve loved the rubbers [erasers] I had found- there was a donut, and an icecream, and a cup cake. Fale has been very pleased to see me which is nice. The puppy can hardly believe I am here, he does not want to let me out of his sight. A grey day, and forecast for rain the rest of the week.
We have a visit from Prince Charles and the Duchess of Cornwall, but I won't be rushing anywhere to see them- just watch what comes on the telly


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad you are home safe and sound

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> energy is a luxury - have not had it for a very long time - but was always able to push through it and get done what needed to be done - need to find that push again.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

My parents lived on Lake Springfied for over 30 years right off East Lake Drive! My Father's office was in Lincoln Towers across from the Capital. We just sold their home last year. No more family left in Illinois.

Pontuf



Dreamweaver said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > When would that have been, Jynx? I haven't been in the immediate area since early '67 when I joined DH at MCAS Cherry Point, NC, before he went overseas. My older DD was born at Cherry Point in '68 just before Don left for his duty assignment with West Pac.
> ...


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I finally got caught up. I am so tired but released from all the control of my situation. I am praying the Prayer of Jabez and feel better for it. 

Funny, Marianne maybe our fathers were great friends. Wouldn't that be a total gas??? I hope you continue on and soldier on like you are doing.

You all sound wonderful and I love all your comments about the Thanksgiving coming. joe


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

the crockpot really is pleasant when you need to be away for sev. hours. Seasonings really invade the meat and tenderize everything and when you arrive home just put on the table and eat. I like pineapple to tenderize beef, pork and chicken and place it in the crock pot and whallah! cook my ribs this way sometimes in a very large slow cooker. Usually on a Sun. when I am at the Kingdom Hall. I love the onion soup seasoning too. Not accomplishing much on the knitting front with 136 pages last week and so many trips of late. They will be there when the trips are gone, I guess. I bought more yarn
at Joannes. Mostly cotton for dishclothes. I do them in the feather and fan that Sam sent me. I love them and am surprised at how they hold up to stains and wear. I wish some longer trips were in my future. Would love to visit
New Zealand. When it is so noisy here with sirens, helicoptors and jets I wish I was anywhere else, but could not exist without the indulgence of my friends who make my existence liveable. Marlark Marge.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I heard from Dreamweaver and I expect that I'll see a note from her as I read further into the KTP. I'm sure she appreciates your convern, care and love. Results were better than feared and she's doing fine.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Marianne, Lifelong Chicagoan here and I'm watching the Bears/Titans. I have always rooted for the Bears even during the bad years. Also, been a Cub fan for 40+ years.... so, I know bad. I'm really missing my hockey, was to the Champs for Charity game a couple weeks ago. The Chicago team had current players and the rest from the Stanley Cup year. It satisfied my hockey thirst for a bit, but that was just a teaser. Sorry today has not been a good day for you. Sending you ((((((((hugs))))))) and prayers for a better day tomorrow. 

Back to work tomorrow.... About 5 minutes left in 3rd quarter... but I have to get to bed. Hope to check in with everyone during the week.

Flockie


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Glad you have made it safely home. Hope this will be a good week for you and Fale. Best wishes.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tessa sorry I didn't call before I left will explain tomorrow
> ...


We saw the whole thing, Dave got us the early enough to be able to be right out front. It was fantastic I really loved the way the message is to look to the future and that is the children. I will post pictures soon. Dave sort of laughed at me for taking so many. Now to wade through them all and pick the best ones to post.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> For Angora. My Grocery Cart is just like this one only mine is more of a tapestry design on it. I just love it as it folds up and can be carried like a purse.


Mine is similar only a little bigger. I used to shop every day and would walk to the stores in Germany with this. So useful. Didn't have a car so it was quite necessary.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne, Hope you will soon be feeling better and done with all these tests. Yes, nothing like your own bed and home so hope you get both soon, but most important we want you well. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marge would you share how you cook your ribs in the crockpot. I love ribs but just can't seem to do them quite right.



margewhaples said:


> the crockpot really is pleasant when you need to be away for sev. hours. Seasonings really invade the meat and tenderize everything and when you arrive home just put on the table and eat. I like pineapple to tenderize beef, pork and chicken and place it in the crock pot and whallah! cook my ribs this way sometimes in a very large slow cooker.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I finally got caught up. I am so tired but released from all the control of my situation. I am praying the Prayer of Jabez and feel better for it.
> 
> Funny, Marianne maybe our fathers were great friends. Wouldn't that be a total gas??? I hope you continue on and soldier on like you are doing.
> 
> You all sound wonderful and I love all your comments about the Thanksgiving coming. joe


It would be a wonderful thing for all our beloved parents and grandparents to be getting to know each other! Joe and Marianne, your fathers might have even served in the same unit together. Is there anyway for you to find out?

It sounds like your home situation is becoming more peaceful and more settled. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have a tradition in our famly where Dad always bought a box of chocolate covered cherries as her present every year. (the box from the grocery store). It was probably the only time she received store-bought candy!! So I carry on the tradition at my house and even have a choc. covered cherry brooch!! I want to make home-made ones this year. Wish me luck.


*I* always get a box for my birthday or Christmas... ever since high school... I now love the dark chocolate ones. I've never made them though.... (I'm also a Good and Plenty fan and my late BIL and my son-in-law both surprise me with a stash every once in awhile... Cheap date.)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think I may be caught up! I hope I haven't missed any pages.

So happy for Dreamweaver and Marianne on your health issues. Hopefully, both of you wil continue to improve.

I grew up with Dick and Jane. I got two of the books when they were reprinted. It is so nice to see how things used to be!

I love the Christmas traditions. These are wonderful ideas to use when I have grandchildren.

I want to tell you about my weekend, but I am getting so sleepy that I cannot think! Guess it will have to wait for later. Good night all!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> My parents lived on Lake Springfied for over 30 years right off East Lake Drive! My Father's office was in Lincoln Towers across from the Capital. We just sold their home last year. No more family left in Illinois.
> 
> Pontuf


While in college, I dated a guy who lived on Lake Springfield and my grandmother Anderson worked for the State Treasurer. Pop was the head of Otis Elevator there and did a whole lot for the Cosmipolitan Club. there is even a room named in his honor. He was my champion and hero.... Everyone should have a "Pop" in their life... We don't have anyone left in IL either.... but we still go back and visit the area and all our old haunts.... Funny, both my daughters were born near Chicago and this year, GD is marching in the Chicago Thanksgiving Day Parade... She has never been there.... so it will be fun to see it through her eyes and see if she likes the same things we do.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flockie said:


> Marianne, Lifelong Chicagoan here and I'm watching the Bears/Titans. I have always rooted for the Bears even during the bad years. Also, been a Cub fan for 40+ years.... so, I know bad. I'm really missing my hockey, was to the Champs for Charity game a couple weeks ago. The Chicago team had current players and the rest from the Stanley Cup year. It satisfied my hockey thirst for a bit, but that was just a teaser. Sorry today has not been a good day for you. Sending you ((((((((hugs))))))) and prayers for a better day tomorrow.
> 
> Back to work tomorrow.... About 5 minutes left in 3rd quarter... but I have to get to bed. Hope to check in with everyone during the week.
> 
> Flockie


You really must meet my mother... She is the Cubs #1 fan. She has so much memorabilia and has taken so much ribbing over the years. She actually wants us to scatter her ashes in left field.... and we will, but Shhhh, don't tell the authorities...... She would love to come up for a game this year. Now, DH and I are forever Blackhawk Fans, (in fact, GD just borrowed his Blackhawk jersey to wear for a camp sports day.) though our Dallas Stars have been pretty good too. I was born in MI, so have to keep up with Detroit... We went to so many games in Chicago and had season tickets here.... DH played on the "old guys" team. I still love to ice skate.... This lock-out is really getting on my last nerve. I've been a hockey fan all my life and, when they tick someone like me off, just imagine how many casual fans they are going to lose. I guess they didn't learn from the strike..... It took a lot of time and effort to get the fan's back.... There are too many other places to spend your money here in Dallas and the fans are not shy about letting there feelings be known...... Rant over..... but how am I supposed to knit without hockey... The needles go so much faster when the game is exciting....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I heard from Dreamweaver and I expect that I'll see a note from her as I read further into the KTP. I'm sure she appreciates your concern, care and love. Results were better than feared and she's doing fine.


Yes, I am doing fine and YES, I am so appreciative of all the support... and so glad you let me talk your ear off every now and again.... Glad you are back home.

Oh dear,,, 12 midnight.... I think I am turning into a pumplin.. so off I go... Hopefully, to sleep.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love Plant City - my mother lived in Sun City Center near Tampa - and my boss's family were in Plant City so we'd meet in Brandon, etc. Wish we were having your weather right now.


ENGLISHROSE said:


> SQ DANCER..PLANT CITY IS NOW IN THE GROWING STAGES, IT RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF STRAWBERRY COUNTRY, THX FOR ASKING . DOES YOUR FREIND KNIT TO.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > (I'm also a Good and Plenty fan and my late BIL and my son-in-law both surprise me with a stash every once in awhile... Cheap date.)
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't know if this is helpful or not---but it made up my mind for me. When I was homesick about 3 months after moving away from my small Iowa town to Chicago, IL and I mentioned to my Mom that I wanted to come home - she said "fine---but you'll always wonder what would have happened if you had just stuck it out a little longer!" Don't know if that was because she knew I wouldn't be happy by there---or she just knew that my destiny was in in Chicago. It turned out to be a wise decision.



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for your concern about DD. It is not so much that she is unhappy; says she likes the friends she has made and she does love college life. Like I said, she just wants to eventually transfer to another college that is only 1 and 1/2 hours away and the requirements there for her program of study requires an audition in classical guitar. quote]


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Almost done with the paper! woot woot. Only two questions left. GRRRR they are long ones. I'll be up till early. Thank heavens I have tomorrow off from school. Just enough time to get this paper done, do the stuff for Macro economics and get the math homework done as well. I CAN'T wait till Thanksgiving break. Knitting time! 

The roast is doing well I think. Turned it up on HI about an hour ago. So I figure it will only have another hour to go. Just guessing here.

The potatoes, Green beans, and carrots seems to be getting done and it smells all bubbly and yummy. I'm going to add Matzo as a thickener since I don't have any broth thickener. It will just have to work.  And yes I will take a picture of it! 

As to Paradise Fibers it is almost like a mecca of sorts!  rows and rows and rows of natural fiber yarns. Not to mention their spinning and weaving section. I almost wish I had waited to start school again. Might have to take a quarter off just to get some knitting recovery time in.  Hmm. good idea! Perhaps. That's what Semester breaks are for.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker2, LOVE the pictures.. thank you for sharing.. glad you are home and I'm sure Fale has lot's of hugs to share with you!! But here's one from me just in case you still need one {{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}

Dear Marianne, thank you so much! and a gentle hug in return!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> I AM PART OF THAT OLDER COUPLE WALKING HAND IN HAND. I love it. Hmmmmmm I wonder what all this means?????
> 
> Those three little words you won't tell us?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen in L.A. said:


> Shortbread tip: I've had a much better results when cooking shortbread at 300-325 deg, and also pricking the dough evenly with a fork.
> 
> Got those tips from a Scotswoman...who also uses cornflour/cornstarch in the dough. Her suggestion to cook low and slow, made a world of difference. The tiny holes in the dough seem to allow steam from the butter to escape.
> 
> ...


If you can find 100% Jersey butter - that's the best to use since it's so high in butter fat content to begin with!! Spoken like a "True Blue" Jersey Dairy Farmer's daughter!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Christmas traditions:

And, who got to string popcorn and cranberries for garland?

Or, hang up the tiny tinsel (the real stuff) and then take it off and lay it piece by piece in the tie box so that it would be nice and straight for next year's tree? Can't say I enjoyed that task very much -- don't use anything like that anymore.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Tess, Wish you could attend too. You would have a wonderful time!
Silent auctions are a blast! We will have over 100 silent auction items and packages and tables. Each item or table has a bidding sheet.
A starting bid is at the top of the page. Then there are increase increments. You just sign your auction number next to the price and it keeps going and going until the auction ends, usually in a couple hours.
This year there are so many great items, trips, items, jewelry, dinner parties, events packages, themes.... So much fun!

Pontuf

The Auxiliary Luncheon sounds a marvelous event, wish I lived close enough to come, but what is a silent auction? Do you write your bids down?

Tessa[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Nana, I just Googled the Lord Mayor show. What a neat event! How fortunate you were able to attend. Such a treat. So nice of Dave to be quite the tour guide and friend.
Pontuf

Don't worry Caren, I thought you might be too busy. Hope all went well & you had a good flight home. Did you get to see any of the Lord Mayor's Show with Dave?

Tessa[/quote]

We saw the whole thing, Dave got us the early enough to be able to be right out front. It was fantastic I really loved the way the message is to look to the future and that is the children. I will post pictures soon. Dave sort of laughed at me for taking so many. Now to wade through them all and pick the best ones to post.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A few more pics. from my trip to shake ridden Christchurch.
The Houses at the top of the cliff in the first photo are unliveable, but nobody is keen to try to demolish them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

doogie said:


> You will have a blast! Count on getting lost in the store for hours! Knitting and weaving delight!
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen in L.A. said:
> 
> 
> > Shortbread tip: I've had a much better results when cooking shortbread at 300-325 deg, and also pricking the dough evenly with a fork.
> ...


I assume this is Jersey cow and not NJ or the island.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

i am reminded of my mother-in-law and my then wife would caution everyone to be careful how they unwrapped the paper from their gifts as they wanted to save it. christmas afternoon would find them in the sewing room trimming the saved paper and ironing it smooth - folding it up and putting it away for the next year. woe to he who ripped open his package thus making the paper unusable the next year.

sam

**

My family used to do that. Now we just recycle the gift bags.

SilverOwl - I hope they figure out how to stop the tree-killing in the UK.

RookieRetiree & Dreamweaver - aren't the chocolate-covered cherries just awesome? I might break down & buy a box this year; I haven't had any in a couple of years.

I spotted this warning this morning & couldn't resist passing it along:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Dreamweaver and Flockie,

Another Blackhawk fan very disappointed by the absence of hockey! Also a die -hard Cub fan. Looks as though it'll be a few years yet again. But I am looking forward to spring training where we have season tickets.
(I hope you can fulfill your mom's wishes re her ashes. That would be the epitome of die hard.)


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Angora, Please keep coming on when you can, I would miss you so much, I'm sure I'm not alone in that. 
Would you like me to send Julian over to fix you a wireless router so you can both be online at once? We sit happily tapping away until he decides it's time for a cup of tea. 

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker, lovely pictures, what a good idea to use containers as shops. Did they have any other trades in them such as barbers, etc? 
My youngest DGS had blond curly hair just like your GS, I hoped he'd keep it but just before he went to school he had a haircut & from then on it grew straight & dark.

Tessa


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes! Spring training here in the valley! For the Cubs (Mesa) and the Brewers and a couple dozen other teams! Always so much fun and the players very eager to sign baseballs.
Pontuf



purl2diva said:


> Dreamweaver and Flockie,
> 
> Another Blackhawk fan very disappointed by the absence of hockey! Also a die -hard Cub fan. Looks as though it'll be a few years yet again. But I am looking forward to spring training where we have season tickets.
> (I hope you can fulfill your mom's wishes re her ashes. That would be the epitome of die hard.)


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Thought these might give us all a Monday smile.

This is called Your Space - http://beautyspotcrafts.deviantart.com/art/Your-Space-327922586

http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/536454_456322721080550_1569025876_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Jynx, and all the other hockey fans who are going through withdrawal pains, up in Canada, on Saturday evenings starting at about 6 or 7pm (depending on what time zone you are in) the CBC (Canadian Broadcasing Corporation) broadcasts the old NHL vintage games. What a difference in how the game was played compared to today. My Mom was wondering why they all wore black and white. I told her, Mom that is because these games were made in black and white! Dad happily watches these older games. With his head injury, it does not matter to him that they are not the modern games!
Well I was out and swept the snow off the steps, refilled the bird feeders, put down sunflower seeds on the steps, and I need another cuppa coffee now. hmmmm, guess I should make some pumpernickle toast with pb. Birds are all here eating. 
Dont understand why they had to scrape the school parking lots as they are all covered over with snow again this morning! haha, its a make-work-job for someone! I wont be going out any time soon until the roads are sanded and salted. haha, we have too many ditches that want the vehicles to take a joy ride in!
Just thought I would share with you Peter Noone and Herman's Hermits! PBS was doing a 50's and 60's rock show and Peter Noone was the host. Here is an almost 1 hour long youtube with Peter Noone and Hermans Hermits. Enjoy  :-D  





Anyone remember the cookies called Hermit cookies? my MIL used to make loads of them but my recipe is somewhere hiding in my house with the dust bunnies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Lurker, lovely pictures, what a good idea to use containers as shops. Did they have any other trades in them such as barbers, etc?
> My youngest DGS had blond curly hair just like your GS, I hoped he'd keep it but just before he went to school he had a haircut & from then on it grew straight & dark.
> 
> Tessa


to be honest Tessa, it was such a shock seeing the reality, of the devastation, I did not go very far. I think there are hairdressers though.
If DGS is like big sis, he will go dark- it will be interesting to see.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dont understand why they had to scrape the school parking lots as they are all covered over with snow again this morning! haha, its a make-work-job for someone! I wont be going out any time soon until the roads are sanded and salted. haha, we have too many ditches that want the vehicles to take a joy ride in!


5mmdpns, please stay safe we don't want you in the ditch.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Thought these might give us all a Monday smile.
> 
> This is called Your Space - http://beautyspotcrafts.deviantart.com/art/Your-Space-327922586
> 
> http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/536454_456322721080550_1569025876_n.jpg?dl=1


hmmmm, I am sure my address was on the side of that mailbox.......!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We were just a Disneyland and they already had it decked out for Christmas....lots of oversized glass (?) ornaments - tinsel, large bulbed string lights and many Dickensonian references - cars, brass bell singers, etc. What fun and helped get us in the spirit---although on the ride, It's a Small World - they also sang Jingle Bells --- ever try getting both of those songs out of your head?



Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > angel hair - glass ornaments - lights that went out if one burned out - gentler days - i would go back in a heartbeat.
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Here's a knitting question though. Doogie mentioned about the provisional cast on and the result. I have learned to do this just this year, but don't understand why one does it. Is it to do something that is just like a row of stitches, but doesn't have that bound look like a cast on? Does it lie flatter? What are the reasons for doing it? Thanks for any help. I just like to know why I am doing something.[/quote]

Angora, aprovisional cast-on is done when you have a need to take up those live stitches again in order to work in the opposite direction, i.e., the other half of a scarf so that the ends will match or look the same once it is around your neck.

Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker, is it not incredible that among the earthquake devistation that you saw, those homes up on the top of the hill/cliff were still standing? It must have been heartbreaking too for you to see such a mess that is still in the middle of getting cleaned up.
It must have felt very good for you to come back home and have Fale put his arms around you! and Ringo the faithful puppy sure knew where his loyalties were!! haha, sounds like a nice welcome home.
What sorts of things did you do with the grandkids? Bet they were happy to see their Grandma!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker, so glad you arrived home safely and got such a warm reception!

I have found GD's stocking and got the UGG booties together with it; I must get to the post office tomorrow. The head and body of the giraffe for GS are knitted, but I'd forgotten how tight knitting (to accommodate the stuffing) is hard on the fingers. The legs are just a few stitches around...so it's a challenge, but so far, it's pretty cute.

Chocolate covered cherries are my traditional gift, too. I only have them once a year so they are a real treat.



Angora1 said:


> Here's a knitting question though. Doogie mentioned about the provisional cast on and the result. I have learned to do this just this year, but don't understand why one does it. Is it to do something that is just like a row of stitches, but doesn't have that bound look like a cast on? Does it lie flatter? What are the reasons for doing it? Thanks for any help. I just like to know why I am doing something.


I use it when I have to pick up stitches later and work in the opposite direction; also, if two pieces will be grafted, unraveling the provisional cast on allows one to simply remove the waste yarn and have live stitches.

Marianne, sending hugs, dear lady, and keep mending!

I'm off to work in a few--I hope everyone's day is going well--cold here this morning but I have put my fire log on and should be able to stay warm, at least!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh 5mm what a delightful image! Sweeping the snow off your stoop, feeding your winter birds, a hot cup of java......
I'm not in withdrawal but I am a Blackhawks fan from way back, and we have hockey right here in the desert, but they keep trying to take it away from us!

Pontuf



5mmdpns said:


> Jynx, and all the other hockey fans who are going through withdrawal pains, up in Canada, on Saturday evenings starting at about 6 or 7pm (depending on what time zone you are in) the CBC (Canadian Broadcasing Corporation) broadcasts the old NHL vintage games. What a difference in how the game was played compared to today. My Mom was wondering why they all wore black and white. I told her, Mom that is because these games were made in black and white! Dad happily watches these older games. With his head injury, it does not matter to him that they are not the modern games!
> Well I was out and swept the snow off the steps, refilled the bird feeders, put down sunflower seeds on the steps, and I need another cuppa coffee now. hmmmm, guess I should make some pumpernickle toast with pb. Birds are all here eating.
> Dont understand why they had to scrape the school parking lots as they are all covered over with snow again this morning! haha, its a make-work-job for someone! I wont be going out any time soon until the roads are sanded and salted. haha, we have too many ditches that want the vehicles to take a joy ride in!
> Just thought I would share with you Peter Noone and Herman's Hermits! PBS was doing a 50's and 60's rock show and Peter Noone was the host. Here is an almost 1 hour long youtube with Peter Noone and Hermans Hermits. Enjoy  :-D
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Here's a knitting question though. Doogie mentioned about the provisional cast on and the result. I have learned to do this just this year, but don't understand why one does it. Is it to do something that is just like a row of stitches, but doesn't have that bound look like a cast on? Does it lie flatter? What are the reasons for doing it? Thanks for any help. I just like to know why I am doing something.





jheiens said:


> Angora, aprovisional cast-on is done when you have a need to take up those live stitches again in order to work in the opposite direction, i.e., the other half of a scarf so that the ends will match or look the same once it is around your neck.Ohio Joy


I understand a provisional cast on is often used for knitting toe up socks too. I need to learn that one. Perhaps I will try it out when I start my next socks. I just got in a ball of yarn from Mary Maxim called Wendy Happy. It is 4ply/#2 weight. It is 75% bamboo and 25% nylon. I have not knit with bamboo yarn before so I will have to see if I like how it knits up. It is a different sort of colorway -- blues, grays, burnt orange/salmons, greens and whites, some mauve in it. It feels nice and soft.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL this is hysterical but so true. We can all relate I'm so sure.
Pontuf

http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/536454_456322721080550_1569025876_n.jpg?dl=1[/quote]

hmmmm, I am sure my address was on the side of that mailbox.......![/quote]


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > I finally got caught up. I am so tired but released from all the control of my situation. I am praying the Prayer of Jabez and feel better for it.
> ...


I doubt if our fathers were in the same unit as my dad was in the Arkansas unit.. of course there were many units there from everywhere.. I have no idea who got the notebooks that he wrote out his war stories in.. I hope that my nephew has them. We don't communicate, he is "too busy" with his life to open up to anyone that is not in his immediate vicinity.. including his grandmother (my mom) she is very hurt of course.. but hey.. no changing him..just like his father in that respect.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> you really do not know how small my house is - less than 400 sqft. 18'x22' - it is storage i lack unless i want everything in the attic - and it is fairly full. it is what it is - u would rather knit and chat with all of you.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello from a gorgeous Texas morning! Working today, checking KTP, and knitting in that order. I have lots to do before Thanksgiving. I will check periodically so I don't get too far behind. I take lots of breaks from cleaning! I hope everyone is well and having a good day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker, is it not incredible that among the earthquake devistation that you saw, those homes up on the top of the hill/cliff were still standing? It must have been heartbreaking too for you to see such a mess that is still in the middle of getting cleaned up.
> It must have felt very good for you to come back home and have Fale put his arms around you! and Ringo the faithful puppy sure knew where his loyalties were!! haha, sounds like a nice welcome home.
> What sorts of things did you do with the grandkids? Bet they were happy to see their Grandma!


I think the houses are just a shell- some that I did not photograph, were balanced even more precariously- It was a shock to see what has become of quite iconic buildings- the Railway station is a pile of brick dust, the dome of the Catholic Cathedral has completely collapsed, and the fences stop you from seeing the central square with the Anglican Cathedral, which is being demolished.
Yes it is good to be back to hugs! but there are also the complications from his illness. The puppy spends most of his time by my side. Although he caught a bird the other day- much to Fale's disgust- we are still finding feathers.
the DGD inevitably was glued to the computer- but was genuinely pleased with her rubbers [erasers] the little boy was busy playing in the sand pit, or on his swing- he is quite a shy child- I have hopes it will not be long before he has the confidence to want to speak to me on the telephone.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I found a website talking about the Hermit Cookies, in case anyone is interested...has the recipes (throughout the years) too, as it has changed over time:

http://www.newenglandrecipes.org/html/hermit-cookie.html


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > have an idea we will lose a few more trees over the winter - the ones that are almost dead now will certainly be dead by spring. certainly makes it easier to mow but i am concerned what is killing them all.
> ...


We've lost some Elms and our Chestnuts - and I think the Ash trees are next. Insects are responsible for the loss of elms and ashes -- but severe weather changes did in the chestnuts-per the tree doctors!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good morning Marianne! Sounds like you are up today. What is on your to-do list for today? It would be nice for you to get in a little walk-about to get your mo-jos going! Bet you are feeling very antsy in there and fidgeting too!

You need some entertainment or some knitting or just to be home! take good care of yourself and let the doctors do the rest!! haha, bet you are endearing to them all. You be sure and give your gf's a big thank you from your Knitting Tea Party family! Our hearts are all right there with you!


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning Marianne! Sounds like you are up today. What is on your to-do list for today? It would be nice for you to get in a little walk-about to get your mo-jos going! Bet you are feeling very antsy in there and fidgeting too!
> 
> You need some entertainment or some knitting or just to be home! take good care of yourself and let the doctors do the rest!! haha, bet you are endearing to them all. You be sure and give your gf's a big thank you from your Knitting Tea Party family! Our hearts are all right there with you!


Ditto from your neighbor in Blairsville. I couldn't have said it better. 
:thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> How many of us is this?
> 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ljka8zgjmf1qfijabo1_400.jpg


That is me for sure. I think I have a couple shelves like that.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Morning my friends :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am feeling much better this morning.. it was a reaction to the dye and a doctor came in last night and checked on me.. gave orders for some wonder pill and whalla!! I'm soooooooooo much better!! They did a blood draw this morning.. and blood count has leveled off (finally) test results showed some damage to the liver.. but no stones as after I read a link on here I was very worried about. My liver totally blocks from too much iron.. the Doctor explained that though some would have stones, mine is more complicated as the "filters" (I think that is what he called it) literally become clogged and cause the liver to shut down. Thankfully I got to the doctors when the signs were early enough that the medicines they have been giving me have started working already. I am going to go home tomorrow.. they have already made the reservations.. even have a "car" to take me from Atlanta to the house.. soooooooooooo spoiled by all the attention they give me! Will be hard to say good-bye to my friends.. they are going to have a party tonight, all the staff on my floor and the team that has been with me since I got here is invited.. from the way everyone is on their cell phones.. sounds like there is going to be enough food and such for the entire hospital!!!! They have a conference room down the hall and they have arranged for Pam and Rose to have it for the evening.. I'm not to be allowed anywhere near though until everything is set up. 
They are going to do a few minor tests the rest of the day.. but nothing major.. which I really do like that! 
So, I'll be back home sometime tomorrow and I am sooooooo excited!!
Hugs, Loves and lots of Prayers from me to you.. I thank you all so much from the bottom of my heart for all the love and prayers you send to me. Words cannot express how much you all mean to me! 
Marianne :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I found a website talking about the Hermit Cookies, in case anyone is interested...has the recipes (throughout the years) too, as it has changed over time:
> 
> http://www.newenglandrecipes.org/html/hermit-cookie.html


Mum makes those, they are so good.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I found a website talking about the Hermit Cookies, in case anyone is interested...has the recipes (throughout the years) too, as it has changed over time:
> 
> http://www.newenglandrecipes.org/html/hermit-cookie.html


I remember Grandma making the original recipe. She called them spice cookies with raisins. Grandma would add some fruits to them too at Christmas time when the fruit for Christmas cakes and puddings became available at the store. Then sometimes she used molasses in them for a different taste. 
The history of the hermits is quite interesting. Thank you so much for sharing this! :-D


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Marianne, what wonderful news!!! So happy that you will be able to have a "cuppa" with us for sure on Wednesday or Thursday...after you go home and get some rest...I'm sure C will see to that!!

I will share a virtual cuppa with you today. I'm having a mocha...got my biggest mug out of the cupboard and popped in a Keurig Donut Shop coffee K-Cup (it fills the mug a little over half). Then I add 2 tsp. of the Hershey's unsweetened cocoa powder and sweetener, to my taste, use my little whisk and blend it up good and fill up the rest of the cup with milk. I usually microwave it for 30 seconds to a minute afterward, since the milk is cold. I like it really hot. Basically hot cocoa with coffee thrown in  Don't know if you would like that or not but since this is a virtual cuppa, you can remove or add whatever you like, my dear. SOOO happy for the wonderful news!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker, so glad you arrived home safely and got such a warm reception!
> 
> Marianne, sending hugs, dear lady, and keep mending! [ditto]


Thank you, Sorlenna! It is always nice to sleep in one's own bed! Two of my tomato plants are covered in blossom, and I must get my squash in the ground. The National exams have started for the senior High School students, no more lessons for them, but the littlies still have several weeks to go. Then holidays until February, or late January. February is often our hottest month.
I have hopes of finding more cotton yarn for the Albuquerque diamond vest I started- I am relauctant to rip so much work.
Fale will fly to Australia again, just before Christmas, so it will be me and the dogs! maybe I should wrap them a bone in bacon, or some such!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> doogie said:
> 
> 
> > Someone may have already answered this -- but I'm reading at this point, so will just chime in. I use a provisional cast on when I want to go the opposite direction from the cast on....I tink the provisional cast on off which leaves the live stitches which are put on the needles and I can then do anything I want going in the other direction - usually a ruffle or picot trim - but also add length to a sweater bottom or sleeves for kids that grow!
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Gwenie! I make the same thing, but with fruit. I buy the canned fruit with a thick sauce, about 2 cans, and pour it in a cake pan. Then I sprinkle 1/2 a bag of yellow cake mix over it, melt a stick of butter (1/2 Cup) and pour all over it, then sprinkle cinnamon over the top. Bake at 375 degrees until Golden. It's really yummy! My favorite is either apple or peach. You can also use fresh apples or peaches, cook them, and make your own sauce to go with the apple, but I'm not that talented. lol
Roberta



Gweniepooh said:


> Just got this recipe in my email and it sounds so good I just had to share it.
> 
> Pumpkin Dump Cake
> Ingredients
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

mjs said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > MMMM tasty and not as pricey as Walker's brand![/quote said:
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Dancer, I ran across this recipe for a fruit cake that sounds really good to me...citrusy and light with no bourbon. I don't know if you already have a recipe you like but this is the one I'm going to make this year and since you said you were maybe thinking of making one for B...maybe he'd like it too??:

WHITE FRUITCAKE

1/2 cup orange juice
4 cups (2 pounds) glace'eed fruit
1 1/2 cups (6 3/4 ounces) slivered almonds
1 cup (3 ounces) coconut
2 cups (10 ounces) all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
12 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened
1 cup (7 ounces) granulated sugar
4 large eggs, room temperature
Powdered/Icing sugar

Adjust oven rack to lower-middle position and heat oven to 275 degrees F. Generously grease a 12 cup tube pan (angel food cake pan?) and line bottom with parchment paper. Microwave orange juice in a medium bowl until hot, about 30 seconds. Add glac'eed fruit and stir to coat completely. Let cool completely, about 15 minutes, stirring ocassionally. Process 1 cup almonds, coconut and 1/4 cup flour in a food processor until finely ground, about 1 minute. Transfer to second medium bowl and whisk in remaining 1 3/4 cups flour, baking powder and salt. Using a stand mixer fitted with a paddle, beat butter and granulated sugar on medium-high speed until pale and fluffy, about 3 minutes. Add eggs, one at a time, and beat until combined. Reduce speed to low and add flour mixture in 3 additions, alternating with glac'eed fruit in 2 additions, scraping down bowl as needed. (I'm assuming the fruit soaks up the orange juice.) Give batter a final stir by hand. Pour batter into prepared pan and smooth top. Sprinkle evenly with remaining 1/2 cup almonds. Bake until a bamboo skewer inserted in center comes out clean, about 2 hours, rotating pan halfway through baking. Let cake cool in pan on a wire rack for 30 minutes. Remove cake from pan, discarding parchment, and reinverting so almonds are on the top. Let cool completely, about 3 hours. Dust lightly with powdered sugar. Serve


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Caren - can't wait to see pictures from London. I knew Dave would be a terrific tour guide.

Flockie

I am downloading the photos right now. I will start posting some later this afternoon. Dave is a wonderful tour guide, he has such passion for London, it shows when he is talking about things. I had so much fun that the next trip is already being planned to see the things I missed.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the responses about the crocheted stars. I'm thinking if I'm going to be needing to be "pumping these out" for Christmas that the one star stiffened will be the way I go in the white. It twinkles so nicely, when the light hits it right. Now to get stitching!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Doogie, how was your Crock Pot supper last night? Did you enjoy? 

Time for me to hit the road...lots to do today - picking up my turkey, going to the post office, etc., etc., etc.

Have a great day, check in later


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

I found some tinsel online!! This is the stuff we use to put on the tree, except it came in long think boxes, and the tinsel was draped over a card. We only had silver though. I've never seen other colors! I might just order some for this year.
Roberta



jheiens said:


> I think you mean icicles on the tree, and I was just thinking the other day that you don't see them now. We would even try to take off as many as we could before the tree was thrown out and then use them the next year.


We always used tinsel, too, Dreamweaver, not this stuff sold now as tinsel but made of cellophane wrap.

Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thanks for the responses about the crocheted stars. I'm thinking if I'm going to be needing to be "pumping these out" for Christmas that the one star stiffened will be the way I go in the white. It twinkles so nicely, when the light hits it right. Now to get stitching!!!


What do you use to stiffen it?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> So glad to hear that you are on the mend and will be home soon!! Good thing you got treatment when you did. Hugs and Best wishes and enjoy the going away party!!
> 
> Will be hard to say good-bye to my friends.. they are going to have a party tonight, all the staff on my floor and the team that has been with me since I got here is invited.. from the way everyone is on their cell phones.. sounds like there is going to be enough food and such for the entire hospital!!!! They have a conference room down the hall and they have arranged for Pam and Rose to have it for the evening.. I'm not to be allowed anywhere near though until everything is set up.
> They are going to do a few minor tests the rest of the day.. but nothing major.. which I really do like that!
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Sam, I wish I could! I can't have any pets where I'm living, and until I get my house (positive thinking here), I would have to leave it with you. lol I'm sure you wouldn't mind, but I think the puppy would miss you when I finally came and got it.

Roberta



thewren said:


> you are welcome to come and buy one.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

There are many variations of "dump cake" - the cake mix brand websites have variations of them. My favorite is cherry pie mix...Sam, I'll have to check to see if there is a sour cherry mix. MMMMMmmm. Great with a scoop of ice cream!



rpuhrmann said:


> Gwenie! I make the same thing, but with fruit. I buy the canned fruit with a thick sauce, about 2 cans, and pour it in a cake pan. Then I sprinkle 1/2 a bag of yellow cake mix over it, melt a stick of butter (1/2 Cup) and pour all over it, then sprinkle cinnamon over the top. Bake at 375 degrees until Golden. It's really yummy! My favorite is either apple or peach. You can also use fresh apples or peaches, cook them, and make your own sauce to go with the apple, but I'm not that talented. lol
> Roberta
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning my friends :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am feeling much better this morning.. it was a reaction to the dye and a doctor came in last night and checked on me.. gave orders for some wonder pill and whalla!! I'm soooooooooo much better!! They did a blood draw this morning.. and blood count has leveled off (finally) test results showed some damage to the liver.. but no stones as after I read a link on here I was very worried about. My liver totally blocks from too much iron.. the Doctor explained that though some would have stones, mine is more complicated as the "filters" (I think that is what he called it) literally become clogged and cause the liver to shut down. Thankfully I got to the doctors when the signs were early enough that the medicines they have been giving me have started working already. I am going to go home tomorrow.. they have already made the reservations.. even have a "car" to take me from Atlanta to the house.. soooooooooooo spoiled by all the attention they give me! Will be hard to say good-bye to my friends.. they are going to have a party tonight, all the staff on my floor and the team that has been with me since I got here is invited.. from the way everyone is on their cell phones.. sounds like there is going to be enough food and such for the entire hospital!!!! They have a conference room down the hall and they have arranged for Pam and Rose to have it for the evening.. I'm not to be allowed anywhere near though until everything is set up.
> They are going to do a few minor tests the rest of the day.. but nothing major.. which I really do like that!
> So, I'll be back home sometime tomorrow and I am sooooooo excited!!
> Hugs, Loves and lots of Prayers from me to you.. I thank you all so much from the bottom of my heart for all the love and prayers you send to me. Words cannot express how much you all mean to me!
> Marianne :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Marianne, what excellent news,that tomorrow you will be sleeping in your own bed. How nice that your friends are organising a party for you as well.

Lots of hugs winging their way to you.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the responses about the crocheted stars. I'm thinking if I'm going to be needing to be "pumping these out" for Christmas that the one star stiffened will be the way I go in the white. It twinkles so nicely, when the light hits it right. Now to get stitching!!!
> ...


Redkimba, I use a product made by Aleene's called Fabric Stiffener & Draping Liquid. It shapes and stiffens fabrics and trims. It comes in an 8 ounce bottle, dries clear, is heavy duty, tintable and can be thinned. I'm sure I either got it at JoAnn's, Michael's or Walmart. The front of the bottle is pink and the back is white. Works really well, IMHO


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker, so glad you arrived home safely and got such a warm reception!
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

mjs, the first row, 2nd to last picture, is what we always had. All the rest is what we called garland. I remember my cat eating that stuff, and later in the day, it was "following" her. If you know what I mean. lolol After that, my mom wouldn't let us use it anymore, but wouldn't tell us why.

Roberta



mjs said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > mjs, do you call that skinny aluminum foil type stuff, icicles? We've always just called it tinsel, too. The icicles we put on the tree were actual glass ornaments that looked like long icicles. I think it is so neat learning new ways of how things are called!
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

No, Sam. I couldn't do that to him. He would be very unhappy living here. I will just leave him where he is, and try to get down as often as I can. I talked to him about it, and we are both OK (him more than me) with where he is. He does live in a Senior housing apartment, and has two pull cords in the place. Also, everyone watches out for everyone else, and they all know to call me if something happens.

Roberta



thewren said:


> have you tried guilt roberta - that's what heidi did - and here i am. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Angora, Please keep coming on when you can, I would miss you so much, I'm sure I'm not alone in that.
> Would you like me to send Julian over to fix you a wireless router so you can both be online at once? We sit happily tapping away until he decides it's time for a cup of tea.
> 
> Tessa


Oh Tessa, what a sweetheart you are. It's having only one computer that is doing it. We have two that aren't working and need repairing but dental work and needing a new car took priority. Now it is Christmas and a bunch of birthdays. Thank you soooo much. How sweet to get such lovely, sweet thoughts across the miles. I do plan to get one of them fixed. Can you believe that an Apple Laptop burned out not long after the warranty was done. It would get so hot. Figure the parts are made in that other country...and no longer quality??? This time he got a desk top. He just went to get a hair cut so here I am again. :lol: :lol: :lol: He is working on two different books now when he's not at school so I can't wait. Of course I could charge it but we are trying to simplify and not charge things. Not easy. If I could charge right now I would have a wifi ready tv so I could just pull up movies on the tv as we don't have cable or satellite. I would have a new computer or both old ones repaired, I would be flying over to England to thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Then on to Australia and New Zealand and drop in on Georgia on the way home. Marianne, I would just drop by a souvenir from my travels for you. Perhaps some exotic yarn that Darowil and Lurker help me find. Ok, it is fun to dream isn't it.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

[quote Lurker] I have been out, and am quite tired for some reason- I hope I can be forgiven, for not replying individually-

Of course, you are forgiven. Individual replies are not necessary, for myself anyway. I am always tired when getting home from a trip, and there are always things that you have to do when you get home to get settled and be able to do your usual routine.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne, I am just so thrilled they found out the cause of you being so sick and that you felt better after the medication they gave you. That is just amazing that you will have such a fabulous Going Away Party after your great reception. Sounds like the whole floor is getting in on this one, if not the whole hospital. You have so many people that love you and all of us here too. I hope some day I can meet you in person. Maybe we could go stand in some river or on a river bank and you could teach me to fish. We could sing so low, so low that we wouldn't scare the fish off. Hmmm, would we be singing the Snowflake song. I did it from a boat and the cliffs as a child and we would have a fire right on the cliff and eat the fish right there. Now that's fresh. Gotta warn you though, if it was worms, I never baited my own hook. :roll: You get well Girl!!!! :thumbup: Hugs :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora, dreams are certainly fun and fine to do! In your dreams, you come visit me too! I would let you feed my birds and sweep off my steps! hahah, and scrape the ice off the windows of the van, and drink coffee with me, and play with the yarn stash, and maybe even go watch a hockey game at the arena with the little kids!
Oooooeeee, sand truck just went by laying down the sand and salt. It is quite slick out side!!
Just got in another 30 count flock of red polls!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I am soooo making these for my Thanksgiving celebration:

Easy to Make Pilgrim Hat Cookies for Thanksgiving

16 chocolate wafer cookies (such as Nabisco Famous Chocolate Wafers) 
1 tube of orange frosting with piping tips 
16 small peanut butter cups 

Place cookies on work surface; squeeze a dime-size dot of frosting in center of each.

Unwrap and invert peanut butter cups on frosting, pressing down gently.

Using the round piping tip, pipe a "hat-band" with frosting around peanut butter cup and a square "buckle." Let frosting set before storing. Planning Tip: Can be made up to 3 days ahead. Store airtight at room temperature.

Courtesy of WomansDay, 2009


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora, dreams are certainly fun and fine to do! In your dreams, you come visit me too! I would let you feed my birds and sweep off my steps! hahah, and scrape the ice off the windows of the van, and drink coffee with me, and play with the yarn stash, and maybe even go watch a hockey game at the arena with the little kids!
> Oooooeeee, sand truck just went by laying down the sand and salt. It is quite slick out side!!
> Just got in another 30 count flock of red polls!!


Well, I will just have to start my flight out with a trip to Canada. Pretty sure Dancer wants to go to that hockey game too.
:thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Angora, dreams are certainly fun and fine to do! In your dreams, you come visit me too! I would let you feed my birds and sweep off my steps! hahah, and scrape the ice off the windows of the van, and drink coffee with me, and play with the yarn stash, and maybe even go watch a hockey game at the arena with the little kids!
> ...


It is a date!!! I got the hot chocolate and mugs and those little marshmellows to go on top! :-D


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


May I come too? I'll bring the peppermint schnapps (or at least some peppermint extract...candy cane/peppermint stick) to go in that hot chocolate


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> So, I'll be back home sometime tomorrow and I am sooooooo excited!!
> 
> Yay!!! So glad to hear that medicines have worked and done so quickly so that you can get back home! I will take all of your spinach etc. (I am anemic) no more high iron foods for you! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Can I come too please and I will bring shortbread.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Absolutely, and the rule of thumb at these little guys games is you cheer for them all!!!!! and for every tyke on the ice!!!! It is a go!!!! oh yah, Jynx you come too and get your hockey fix! and anyone else who would love to come cheer on the little ones! it is surprising how long it takes these little ones to get down the ice with the puck!!! hahah, its all great fun and lots of laughter!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Stubbynose, oh stubbynose, where are you hiding!!!!! Its your birthday and here is a rousing chorus for your birthday!






ahahah


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I am soooo making these for my Thanksgiving celebration:
> 
> Easy to Make Pilgrim Hat Cookies for Thanksgiving


How adorable!!! Think I will do them too.:thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

May I come too? I'll bring the peppermint schnapps (or at least some peppermint extract...candy cane/peppermint stick) to go in that hot chocolate   [/quote]
_________________________________________
Sure Gottasch, why not accompany me on the whole trip. As long as we are dreaming, let's dream big. Besides 5 is putting me to work, so I could use some help. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know your mom and Cyndi are thrilled you are coming home. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:



Marianne818 said:


> I am going to go home tomorrow.. they have already made the reservations.. even have a "car" to take me from Atlanta to the house.. soooooooooooo spoiled by all the attention they give me!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

It is Auguste Rodin's birthday today too! He is most famous for his sculptures, especially for the Thinker who is representing philosophy!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Safe trip home Marianne. You were missed I 'm sure.
So glad your meds are working.

Pontuf


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are sooooo cute. I'm going to send the recipe to my GD.



gottastch said:


> I am soooo making these for my Thanksgiving celebration


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a definite stop when i am in seattle again.

sam



doogie said:


> Almost done with the paper! woot woot. Only two questions left. GRRRR they are long ones. I'll be up till early. Thank heavens I have tomorrow off from school. Just enough time to get this paper done, do the stuff for Macro economics and get the math homework done as well. I CAN'T wait till Thanksgiving break. Knitting time!
> 
> The roast is doing well I think. Turned it up on HI about an hour ago. So I figure it will only have another hour to go. Just guessing here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> It is Auguste Rodin's birthday today too! He is most famous for his sculptures, especially for the Thinker who is representing philosophy!


I have been to the Rodin museum as he was and still is a favorite of mine. Then I saw his mistress, Camille Claudel's statues and she is amazing too. She was a student of his, modelled for him and couldn't afford models like Rodin could so she used the poor as models and there is so much emotion in her work. Both have their work in the Rodin museum. Camille was institutionalized until she died after a breakdown. I wonder if it was due to Rodin's shenanigans. They were amazingly talented! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks 5. Went down memory lane with that.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Haha! It's a date...my nephew used to play hockey, as a little shaver. As I remember, they didn't get up and down the ice all that many times...someone would fall and the puck would end up in the middle of the ice more times than not - hahahaha - oh, what good memories!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker, take the time you need to rest up. I'm always tired after a trip and I think many are. The only problem is catching up and I didn't even take a trip. :roll: :lol: :lol: Just start anew.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Stubbynose, oh stubbynose, where are you hiding!!!!! Its your birthday and here is a rousing chorus for your birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday, Stubbynose!!!!! Woot Woot


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> May I come too? I'll bring the peppermint schnapps (or at least some peppermint extract...candy cane/peppermint stick) to go in that hot chocolate


_________________________________________
Sure Gottasch, why not accompany me on the whole trip. As long as we are dreaming, let's dream big. Besides 5 is putting me to work, so I could use some help. :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

I'm a good worker; I can help


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Thanks for the responses about the crocheted stars. I'm thinking if I'm going to be needing to be "pumping these out" for Christmas that the one star stiffened will be the way I go in the white. It twinkles so nicely, when the light hits it right. Now to get stitching!!!


I have to go back and look for these. :shock: Will I ever find them with all these pages already.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> It is Auguste Rodin's birthday today too! He is most famous for his sculptures, especially for the Thinker who is representing philosophy!


Absolutely...thinking about his yarn stash..."Hmmm, what to knit next? Which yarn?" Hahahahaha!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, no mail today which means no bills. I love paying the bills when they arrive and then I don't worry. It is 50 degrees today and there is a slight call for our temps to go down in the 30's tonight, wow, we got a load of fire wood today and need to clean the ashes out of the cook stove in the kitchen and the fireplace in the little parlor. 

I love being home. I like being alone some days and just do my own thing when I want to and do get a great deal done. I will start the cleaning and making a grocery list for the Thanksgiving cooking coming up. My guests are bringing the pumpkin pies, my recipe for butterhorns from scratch and butter shaped like a turkey. They brought the turkey and the ham for Christmas yesterday to put in my freezer. What guests huh? They live in a tiny trailer and they think Mother walks on water and wait on her hand and foot. They are her provider, Tammi and her husband Jesse, daughter and son-in-law, so all in all we will have a good time I am sure. We usually eat around 5 p.m. as then the day is not so rushed and so exhausting and no football playing. We watch the parade in New York while preparing things. I love that every year.

My family back home had to watch football and that was such a bore to many of us so in my home I have banned it. I tell everyone before they come about it so they won't be dissapointed. he he. I have music playing and everyone is in such a calm and serene mood no high drama. I am getting older and love the serenity. 

I hope I have not offended anyone. I got the fist full of family recipes and need to get the list made for shopping. Y'all have a great day. Marianne and Dream maker we are so relieved for you both. God is good.

Joe p.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Stubbynose, oh stubbynose, where are you hiding!!!!! Its your birthday and here is a rousing chorus for your birthday!
> ...


I'm joining in on the chorus. Happy Birthday Stubbynose :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

look who is wearing the matching sweaters but also look when her arm and head are - oops. how dated is this picture - look at the sideburns. lol

sam



Redkimba said:


> i am reminded of my mother-in-law and my then wife would caution everyone to be careful how they unwrapped the paper from their gifts as they wanted to save it. christmas afternoon would find them in the sewing room trimming the saved paper and ironing it smooth - folding it up and putting it away for the next year. woe to he who ripped open his package thus making the paper unusable the next year.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Stubbynose, oh stubbynose, where are you hiding!!!!! Its your birthday and here is a rousing chorus for your birthday!
> ...


Happy, happy birthday to you! May it bring you many blessings.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i absolutely agree with tessa angora - you have to stick around - but i'm remembering - you only have one computer i think - that is easily solved - wireless ala tessa and a trip to the computer store for a lap top - they are not that expensive.

sam

tell you husband that is what you want for christmas.



Tessadele said:


> Angora, Please keep coming on when you can, I would miss you so much, I'm sure I'm not alone in that.
> Would you like me to send Julian over to fix you a wireless router so you can both be online at once? We sit happily tapping away until he decides it's time for a cup of tea.
> 
> Tessa


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> look who is wearing the matching sweaters but also look when her arm and head are - oops. how dated is this picture - look at the sideburns. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> I took me a few minutes to realize that Sam but it finally clicked. Yes, ooops.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy birthday Stubbynose! May you have many more to celebrate!

Went to Rheumatologist today for first time. Good outcome; thinks it is just plain old osteoarthritis but did draw blood to test to be positive. Very nice young doctor.

Tomorrow start physical therapy (yuck) but hey if it keeps me from having more surgery go for it!

Hey count me in on any virtual trips...I love to travel!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Well, no mail today which means no bills. I love paying the bills when they arrive and then I don't worry. It is 50 degrees today and there is a slight call for our temps to go down in the 30's tonight, wow, we got a load of fire wood today and need to clean the ashes out of the cook stove in the kitchen and the fireplace in the little parlor.
> 
> I love being home. I like being alone some days and just do my own thing when I want to and do get a great deal done. I will start the cleaning and making a grocery list for the Thanksgiving cooking coming up. My guests are bringing the pumpkin pies, my recipe for butterhorns from scratch and butter shaped like a turkey. They brought the turkey and the ham for Christmas yesterday to put in my freezer. What guests huh? They live in a tiny trailer and they think Mother walks on water and wait on her hand and foot. They are her provider, Tammi and her husband Jesse, daughter and son-in-law, so all in all we will have a good time I am sure. We usually eat around 5 p.m. as then the day is not so rushed and so exhausting and no football playing. We watch the parade in New York while preparing things. I love that every year.
> 
> ...


Joe, I dont think there is one offensive bone in your body!!! What is your butterhorn recipe? You know you cant mention an edible item without sharing that recipe with us!!

Sounds like your home is the place to be for Thanksgiving!! Blessings on your household for all the good things you do! 

I kind of like my quiet house too, except for when the KTP family shows up for good times!! hahaha, loving it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i absolutely agree with tessa angora - you have to stick around - but i'm remembering - you only have one computer i think - that is easily solved - wireless ala tessa and a trip to the computer store for a lap top - they are not that expensive.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Oh yes, I'll still be around, just I like to read everybody's remarks and so I am missing out. Love you all. Sam, the new computer has to wait. Shame, but trying not to use charge card. How could I leave???? :roll: My name is Angora and I'm addicted to y'all!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you just snuggle down inside and stay safe five - no reason for you to take a chance. i am a good driver on snow as i am sure you are - it is not me i am worried about - it's the others people that don't know how to drive on snow that worries me.

funny you should mention snow - we had some real heavy snow flurries this morning - way too warm as they melted as soon as they hit the ground. hope that was not foretelling what our winter is going to be like.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Jynx, and all the other hockey fans who are going through withdrawal pains, up in Canada, on Saturday evenings starting at about 6 or 7pm (depending on what time zone you are in) the CBC (Canadian Broadcasing Corporation) broadcasts the old NHL vintage games. What a difference in how the game was played compared to today. My Mom was wondering why they all wore black and white. I told her, Mom that is because these games were made in black and white! Dad happily watches these older games. With his head injury, it does not matter to him that they are not the modern games!
> Well I was out and swept the snow off the steps, refilled the bird feeders, put down sunflower seeds on the steps, and I need another cuppa coffee now. hmmmm, guess I should make some pumpernickle toast with pb. Birds are all here eating.
> Dont understand why they had to scrape the school parking lots as they are all covered over with snow again this morning! haha, its a make-work-job for someone! I wont be going out any time soon until the roads are sanded and salted. haha, we have too many ditches that want the vehicles to take a joy ride in!
> Just thought I would share with you Peter Noone and Herman's Hermits! PBS was doing a 50's and 60's rock show and Peter Noone was the host. Here is an almost 1 hour long youtube with Peter Noone and Hermans Hermits. Enjoy  :-D
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Joe, I was trying to figure out what you thought offended. Must be the statement about football?? No offense taken, well now they do want offense in football don't they???? ;-) Actually I like the idea of the later time for the dinner. We don't have tv other than for dvd's so might see if people would prefer that so they can watch the game before coming over. Besides, I think the later time makes it easier to have everything done.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy birthday Stubbynose! May you have many more to celebrate!
> 
> Went to Rheumatologist today for first time. Good outcome; thinks it is just plain old osteoarthritis but did draw blood to test to be positive. Very nice young doctor.
> 
> ...


Oh Gwennie, this is fun. You know the funny part is that someday we could actually meet. After all, Sam did it. Nana Caren is doing it. Well, let's start buying those lottery tickets for the Christmas stockings and hope someone buys one for us.
;-) Oh yes, so glad it isn't RA. Must say that osteoarthritis is no picnic either, but at least it doesn't attack muscle. I have always tested positive for RA and believed that someday it would go away and guess what. My doctor said I tested negative a few months ago. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Then I found out I have osteoarth....too. I have made so many changes to my life and my fingers have straightened out some and I am able to do the stairs a little bit now. More and more all the time. I read a book on curing arthritis years ago and said I could never do that and this was over 30 years ago. Now I am doing what it says and it is helping believe it or not. Whatever way you choose, hugs and wishes for getting this under control before it affects your mobility and knitting!!! ;-) After all, we have all these trips to make.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Went to see him in Paris a few years ago and when we got to the museum he wasn't there . Seems he was loaned out and was at the Brandenburg Gate in Berlin.  Really nice the Rodin Museum in Paris
Pontuf



5mmdpns said:


> It is Auguste Rodin's birthday today too! He is most famous for his sculptures, especially for the Thinker who is representing philosophy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

on my - i would love to open the mailbox and find that - hopefully that is my address on the mailbox. lol

sam



Pontuf said:


> LOL this is hysterical but so true. We can all relate I'm so sure.
> Pontuf
> 
> http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/536454_456322721080550_1569025876_n.jpg?dl=1


hmmmm, I am sure my address was on the side of that mailbox.......![/quote][/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I looked at their webiste. Very impressive! I want to go there. Absolutely, on my next trip to Seattle although don't see us traveling there in the near future 

Pontuf



thewren said:


> that is a definite stop when i am in seattle again.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just checking in before I go back and read about 18 pages of last week's KTP and all the pages of this week's! I had a wonderful time away with the girls at the spa - back massages, pedicure, too much good food and loads of laughter ..... just a brilliant time. Will check in tomorrow when I've got through all the pages.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

[
Do you remember the name of the book? I'd be interested in reading it. I'm running out of joints to replace LOL.

Oh Gwennie, this is fun. You know the funny part is that someday we could actually meet. After all, Sam did it. Nana Caren is doing it. Well, let's start buying those lottery tickets for the Christmas stockings and hope someone buys one for us.
;-) Oh yes, so glad it isn't RA. Must say that osteoarthritis is no Then I found out I have osteoarth....too. I have made so many changes to my life and my fingers have straightened out some and I am able to do the stairs a little bit now. More and more all the time. I read a book on curing arthritis years ago and said I could never do that and this was over 30 years ago. quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

It's 58 here this morning. I turned on the furnace 1st time since february 

Pontuf



funny you should mention snow - we had some real heavy snow flurries this morning - way too warm as they melted as soon as they hit the ground. hope that was not foretelling what our winter is going to be like.

sam


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gwenie buy a few tickets and put them in your stocking! I'm always buying things and putting them in my stocking     
Pontuf


Well, let's start buying those lottery tickets for the Christmas stockings and hope someone buys one for us.
;-)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah marianne - hospitals are wonderful to go to when needed but it is also wonderful when they let you go home. so glad you are feeling better. too bad the ktp can't be at your party but we certainly will be there in spirit.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning my friends :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am feeling much better this morning.. it was a reaction to the dye and a doctor came in last night and checked on me.. gave orders for some wonder pill and whalla!! I'm soooooooooo much better!! They did a blood draw this morning.. and blood count has leveled off (finally) test results showed some damage to the liver.. but no stones as after I read a link on here I was very worried about. My liver totally blocks from too much iron.. the Doctor explained that though some would have stones, mine is more complicated as the "filters" (I think that is what he called it) literally become clogged and cause the liver to shut down. Thankfully I got to the doctors when the signs were early enough that the medicines they have been giving me have started working already. I am going to go home tomorrow.. they have already made the reservations.. even have a "car" to take me from Atlanta to the house.. soooooooooooo spoiled by all the attention they give me! Will be hard to say good-bye to my friends.. they are going to have a party tonight, all the staff on my floor and the team that has been with me since I got here is invited.. from the way everyone is on their cell phones.. sounds like there is going to be enough food and such for the entire hospital!!!! They have a conference room down the hall and they have arranged for Pam and Rose to have it for the evening.. I'm not to be allowed anywhere near though until everything is set up.
> They are going to do a few minor tests the rest of the day.. but nothing major.. which I really do like that!
> So, I'll be back home sometime tomorrow and I am sooooooo excited!!
> Hugs, Loves and lots of Prayers from me to you.. I thank you all so much from the bottom of my heart for all the love and prayers you send to me. Words cannot express how much you all mean to me!
> Marianne :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what recipe does she use?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > I found a website talking about the Hermit Cookies, in case anyone is interested...has the recipes (throughout the years) too, as it has changed over time:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i posted this once before - quite a while ago -

Dump cake
1 can crushed pineapple and juice
One large can cherry pie filling
1/2 pound butter
Yellow cake mix
9x13 baking dish
Pineapple and juice
Pie filling
Yellow cake mix
Melted butter over everything
350/1 hr


sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just checking in before I go back and read about 18 pages of last week's KTP and all the pages of this week's! I had a wonderful time away with the girls at the spa - back massages, pedicure, too much good food and loads of laughter ..... just a brilliant time. Will check in tomorrow when I've got through all the pages.


Oh my goodness, how wonderful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> [
> Do you remember the name of the book? I'd be interested in reading it. I'm running out of joints to replace LOL.
> 
> Oh Gwennie, this is fun. You know the funny part is that someday we could actually meet. After all, Sam did it. Nana Caren is doing it. Well, let's start buying those lottery tickets for the Christmas stockings and hope someone buys one for us.
> ;-) Oh yes, so glad it isn't RA. Must say that osteoarthritis is no Then I found out I have osteoarth....too. I have made so many changes to my life and my fingers have straightened out some and I am able to do the stairs a little bit now. More and more all the time. I read a book on curing arthritis years ago and said I could never do that and this was over 30 years ago. quote]


Simple title and here is even a revised edition:
http://www.amazon.com/Arthritis-Cure-Medical-Miracle-Osteoarthritis/dp/0312990634/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1352746908&sr=1-1&keywords=Arthritis+cure

I have the same book but much older. I eat a lot of sprouts, flax seed oil with vit.D, organic food with lots of raw and cooked veggies. I don't try to tell others what to do but this is what I do and it has made a huge difference. Even my doctor asked me what I was doing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds so good - i am definitely making that.

sam



gottastch said:


> Dancer, I ran across this recipe for a fruit cake that sounds really good to me...citrusy and light with no bourbon. I don't know if you already have a recipe you like but this is the one I'm going to make this year and since you said you were maybe thinking of making one for B...maybe he'd like it too??:
> 
> WHITE FRUITCAKE


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really was teasing you roberta - and it really wasn't heavy duty quilt from heidi - i was ready to come back - just needed the excuse - i have not always been the happiest living here but have never been sorry i moved.

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> No, Sam. I couldn't do that to him. He would be very unhappy living here. I will just leave him where he is, and try to get down as often as I can. I talked to him about it, and we are both OK (him more than me) with where he is. He does live in a Senior housing apartment, and has two pull cords in the place. Also, everyone watches out for everyone else, and they all know to call me if something happens.
> 
> Roberta
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > It is Auguste Rodin's birthday today too! He is most famous for his sculptures, especially for the Thinker who is representing philosophy!
> ...


I was thinking perhaps not because he's not wearing socks, scarf nor sweater! LOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute kathy - i'm thinking molassas cookies.

sam

better - what flavors "break and bake" cookies do they have. lol



gottastch said:


> I am soooo making these for my Thanksgiving celebration:
> 
> Easy to Make Pilgrim Hat Cookies for Thanksgiving
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH buys them ALL the time...says ya' can't win if you never play. LOL Most he's ever won was $300 and low and behold I needed my van fixed and the bill was...$300. woohoo!



Pontuf said:


> Gwenie buy a few tickets and put them in your stocking! I'm always buying things and putting them in my stocking
> Pontuf


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you so much! Went to site and ordered a used edition for 3.98. Should have it between 11/16 -19.



Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Possibly he is wondering where his knitted outfits are?? haha, he is checking out those feet of his first to get ...... MY socks??? oh dear, I need to knit him a pair, perhaps in bright Christmas colors??? *goes to check my stash*


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll chime right in with my own birthday wishes stubbynose - and many more for sure

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Stubbynose, oh stubbynose, where are you hiding!!!!! Its your birthday and here is a rousing chorus for your birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't think we've seen Dancer for almost 20 pages. This must be when she was making a trip.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he is probably trying to figure out how to do a cable stitch.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> It is Auguste Rodin's birthday today too! He is most famous for his sculptures, especially for the Thinker who is representing philosophy!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> he is probably trying to figure out how to do a cable stitch.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Yah, that is what I look like to when even looking at cabling!!!! I will stick with you on the cable knitting Sam!! 

It is snowing again! Think I am going to knit a while and stay inside!! haha, even the birds are not here right now!  :|


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


Make them VERY big. :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> he is probably trying to figure out how to do a cable stitch.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Good one Sam :!: :!: :!: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hahahahaha Sam! We have GOT to get you doing cables...it is so so easy! Just looks fancy. Hey, if I can do them and NOT mess up I just know you can.



thewren said:


> he is probably trying to figure out how to do a cable stitch.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hahahahaha Sam! We have GOT to get you doing cables...it is so so easy! Just looks fancy. Hey, if I can do them and NOT mess up I just know you can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gwennie is right. I did cable before I even knew what I was really doing. Easier than the feather and fan and 5, socks are way more complicated.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> A Toyotas a Toyota
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I have to make a list.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Isn't it nappy for diaper? and shag well it isn't swearing and it doesn't mean carpet--in the US we would say horizontal mambo. These are all movie "swear" words, of course.


If this wasn't already answered you will have to ask 5 or one of our other Canadians. My memories are as a child and I am almost 70 now. I think my family said napkins as I remembered being shocked when they called the serviettes napkins. Back then you didn't even say the word pregnant. :lol:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Here's a knitting question though. Doogie mentioned about the provisional cast on and the result. I have learned to do this just this year, but don't understand why one does it. Is it to do something that is just like a row of stitches, but doesn't have that bound look like a cast on? Does it lie flatter? What are the reasons for doing it? Thanks for any help. I just like to know why I am doing something.


Angora, aprovisional cast-on is done when you have a need to take up those live stitches again in order to work in the opposite direction, i.e., the other half of a scarf so that the ends will match or look the same once it is around your neck.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

It's also useful if you want to work a border around the whole thing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Amen to that Southern Gal! I've had some kid of job since I was 11.


Me too. Finally got to quit when we moved to Germany.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy birthday Stubbynose!

Pontuf


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angora1 and I are going to tag team up on you (Sam) and 5mm...I've done socks (though not well LOL) so you two must do the cables.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Angora1 said:


> Gwennie is right. I did cable before I even knew what I was really doing. Easier than the feather and fan and 5, socks are way more complicated.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

rpuhrmann said:


> When each of my girls turned 13 yrs old, I handed them my paycheck, my check book, bills, and told them they were in charge for 3 months. If they had money left over, they could have it. My oldest stuck it out for the entire 3 months, and told me I needed a 2nd job to pay the rest of my bills; my younger daughter handed it all back at the end of the first month, and told me it was impossible. Neither daughter ever asked for money, or anything else ever again. lol
> Roberta
> 
> Oh my goodness, that is fabulous!!!! Will tell my younger friends.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > I am the eldest of 5 and I remember Christmas as magic. The smells on Christmas eve as mum did baking, mince pies, sausage rolls, making trifles and jelly and blamange. Mum and dad never put the decs up until after we were all in bed so it was like a magic grotto when we got up. They stopped leaving our stockings at the end of our bed after the year we woke up 1/2 hour after they went to bed and started leaving them outside the bedroom door lol. We would pile into their room to open them there would be the orange in the toe, crayons and coloring book, kaleidoscopes and all sorts of small toys. Downstairs there would be 5 separate piles of presents, 3 on the couch and the other 2 in the armchairs. I remember the year that a net skirt and a dress with a circular skirt were laying over the back of the chair and the year me and my brother were riding round the square on our estate on our new bikes at 4am in the morning lol. The house was usually filled the the smell of roasting turkey that mum always put in the oven b4 going to bed. Ohhh how I wish for those days again, just to have mum and dad here with us again would be enough.
> ...


So creative, both you and your dad :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I might as well open the door to this one...for those of you that call erasers rubbers...in the US that is a slang term for a condom.

 



Angora1 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it nappy for diaper? and shag well it isn't swearing and it doesn't mean carpet--in the US we would say horizontal mambo. These are all movie "swear" words, of course.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



thewren said:


> he is probably trying to figure out how to do a cable stitch.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Dreamweaver/jhelens/Angora, I think I have you all beat. By the time I got to high school, in 9th grade, we had moved a total of 21 times. I have moved every year, for the last 4 years, just the week before Christmas, or Christmas week, all 4 times. lol Roberta
> ...


Yes, she gets the award. You know that gives me a thought. When the housework and house get out of hand, just move!! ;-)
I know you won't believe me, but I am kidding, honest. ;-)


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Gweniepooh said:


> Well I might as well open the door to this one...for those of you that call erasers rubbers...in the US that is a slang term for a condom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

doogie said:


> posted the pictures from my new hat creation and the new Linen Blossom shawl creation in the pictures forum.
> 
> The hat(November thatch color: Wool, Aran Weight) took a couple of days, but the shawl (Grey Thatch: Linen Yarn, DK weight) took seven months. So glad it is done!
> Thought I'd post them here as well. Enjoy!


Great work!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

gottastch said:


> It has been a strange weekend near Minneapolis, weather-wise. Cool, thunderstorms with hail on Friday night. Broke the record high and made it to 67 on Saturday with more thunderstorms (no hail this time) last night and we awoke to cold, gray and light snow falling - so strange! It just isn't going to be a smooth transition this year, I'm afraid.
> 
> I finally finished the crocheted star, that I figured out how to make from the knitted version of the pattern Sam posted I think at the beginning of the last Knitting Tea Party. I decided to make two and crochet them together. It looks nice but think I like just the one, that I starched. The single star is made with a silver crochet cotton. The double-sided star is made with white crochet cotton with an ridescent thread running through it. I like the color of the white, double-sided star better but like the thickness of the single star. Your opinions?


These are beautiful! I like the silvery one--it would be sparkly on a tree with white/clear lights. An elderly friend likes to crochet little items and pass them out to her cousins and friends and anyone who shows interest. By any chance did you write down how you made this star? I copy patterns for her because she is "of the old school" and is not on line but keeps busy every minute.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Even things as simple as secretaries not sending out acceptance letters on time can mean a great student accepts at another learning institution. Surely the language teachers lost out on a great student and eventually teacher. Glad you didn't just say French
> ...


Oh my goodness Dreamweaver. How insulting. Then you sure had to jump through hoops getting to the airport and getting her accepted. Sad about the scholarship money though.

SIL was accepted at Harvard and Yale and my FIL hid the Yale one as he was home and saw it. He would have hidden both as he only wanted her to go to a Bible College. She went to Harvard because of that and found out about Yale later. He was so mad he slammed down his fist and yelled at her for accepting Harvard and gave her no help. She ended up with a Rhodes scholarship to Oxford but he has never acknowledged how intelligent she or her sister are. To accomplish so much and have a fist slammed on the table. :evil: Your daughter was so lucky to have you helping and supporting her in every way. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Kudos to you and DH. I see where DH graduated in the Arts. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Is he an artist?

Even though her dad doesn't take any pride in her accomplishments, you can tell I do. I never got to go to college as I put two men, DH and son through school. Yes, FIL wouldn't help his talented son to go to college when he married me. He would rather see him work in any old job than help him, but I saw to it that he got to go to school. I recognized his talent and there was no way he would have to give up music. Boy did we sacrifice, but it was also fun. I didn't have comet, aluminum foil, washing machine, yup, did the wash in the bathtub and used one of those metal boards to scrub things, even diapers and then boiled them. Furniture from cast offs that people put out, but we made it and thankfully DH stuck with me. His grandma told me a lot of men let women put them through school and then they promptly find a gf in school and leave the wife. Will be 50 yrs. in 3 yrs. I value education so much and not just school education but learning in life. We always keep learning. Love it that Margewhaples reads so many books and keeps her life so full of wonderful things. Life isn't boring, only people that become boring, but none of us on here. We are constantly learning from each other. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Joe P said:


> no football playing.
> 
> No offense taken here Joe P. Thankfully DH is not a football fan nor am I. Middle DS is the rest of us can take it or leave it. Too many people to talk with to sit and watch tv. I miss the holidays when I was little and my aunts and uncles and cousins would all be at Granny's house. Now all of us cousins are spread over the country, have kids and in my case grandkids and if we get to see each other once a year are lucky.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> look who is wearing the matching sweaters but also look when her arm and head are - oops. how dated is this picture - look at the sideburns. lol
> 
> I noticed also that she was cuddled up to the "wrong" sweater! lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> The Auxiliary of the Boys & Girls Clubs is an organization I am very involved with. Our annual Visions of Sugarplums Luncheon is coming up on the 19th. It's a luncheon with fashion show, silent auction, live auction, raffle, craft boutique, food boutique etc. It's a lovely fun event. Last year we had over 800 attend ! Anyways, in our Auxiliary we have so many talented artists, painters, knitters, seamstresses, jewelers, bakers etc. a wonderful group of women volunteering for a great cause. And we raise A LOT of money! If you Google Visions of Sugarplums it will come up on your search. The event is in Scottsdale Arizona.
> I'm attaching some knitted items from last year that were hand made and sold in the boutique. I'll take pictures on the 19th and post some items they made this year. These may give you ideas for Xmas gifts. Patterns could be available to post if anyone is interested and I can track down the Knitter.
> This is an incredible event that takes all year to plan. If any of you in Arizona are interested in attending just pm me and I can give you details. It's at The Princess Resort in Scottsdale on November 19th. P.S. all the knitted items are sold out every year and there are always way over 100.


 Kudos to all the contributors to this worthy cause. All the knitting looks so beautiful and the golf club covers are a new one for me.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I read a book on curing arthritis years ago and said I could never do that and this was over 30 years ago. Now I am doing what it says and it is helping believe it or not. quote]

Angora, what is the name of the book you have for curing arthritis?

Edit-
Ooopps   found the title in a reply you already made, thanks!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, the storm that was supposed to happen here blew north of us so we had no really ill effects here through the night. Thank goodness for that! This morning the temps are just below freezing and that is causing lots of icy conditions! The trucks with the plow blades on are out clearing off the school yard parking lots across the street from me. There is a 4 wheeled ATV with a blade on also doing some clearing.

I am all stocked with food in the pantry. I have my kerosene heater if the power goes out. And if the power does go out, I will run the taps so the water lines dont freeze, although it is 6 weeks too early to be running those.

ttyl, :-D[/quote]

Glad the storm missed you. We've had 2 beautiful days here. Temp was in the 60's and we broke the record yesterday...don't know about today. Too good to last though. I believe it's going to drop to freezing tonight. I was trying to get my leaves raked but the wind was too strong. No sooner did I get them raked into a pile when a gust would come along. Finally gave up. A couple of weeks ago, our neighbour said he would be over to mulch the leaves for me so I wouldn't have to rake them....I'm still waiting...guess he meant in the spring :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> am a huge fan on Stockley and arts and Crafts style.. I loke some of the cowboy chic as well.... What a treasure you have in the secretary.... I have an old one that I foolishly painted when antiquing was all the rage... I then grew up and striped it and the antique bedroom set and round table that had met the same fate. A hard lesson learned!!!! and I love the pieces restored....


My favorite piece of furniture is our 4 poster Stickley bed, rice pattern. Hope DIL will like it as I thought of it as a family heirloom.

Dancer taught me how to get photos from internet for use. I was so afraid this would be too big and make our posts so wide we couldn't see them all, but thankfully this one is small. Phew! I have to laugh though as DH insisted on King Size. Wouldn't you know he sleeps so close I can't even move. Used to get up after he was asleep and get in on his side so I could move. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> I read a book on curing arthritis years ago and said I could never do that and this was over 30 years ago. Now I am doing what it says and it is helping believe it or not. quote]
> 
> Angora, what is the name of the book you have for curing arthritis?
> 
> ...


You are so welcome.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I might as well open the door to this one...for those of you that call erasers rubbers...in the US that is a slang term for a condom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Canada a rubber is also interchangeable with condom.
A napkin is a sanitary pad.
A diaper is a diaper or just called a pamper.
A serviette is what everyone calls a serviette, even in restaurants. 
Depending on what context you are speaking about, a shag is a carpet or a type of hair cut.
An eraser is an eraser.
And it is advised never to eat yellow snow!
haha, this is Canada!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi there. Sorry I have not been on today. Got invited to dinner last night and just got home. Will be busy tonight with the little girls upstairs and then B is coming for dinner and we will go square dancing tonight. I am a lucky girl.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Well I might as well open the door to this one...for those of you that call erasers rubbers...in the US that is a slang term for a condom.
> ...


Oh, that yellow snow one is good for a laugh. :lol: 
I'm so glad I said to ask you as things sure have changed. Language is always evolving. I think that would be such an interesting thing to study.

Thanks for the update 5. When I was little, rubbers were also something you also put on your feet when it rained/snowed outside.

I don't know if this is still used in England but you don't want to say the mailman knocked you up here in the States. Not as bad as our using the Fanny over there though.  Or?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Angora1 and I are going to tag team up on you (Sam) and 5mm...I've done socks (though not well LOL) so you two must do the cables.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


You mean just a simple lil one cable thing like this, right? (and I still get to do my socks!)
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cable-socks-3


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

My Dad read a book about getting rid of the pain of arthritis. His hands would not move anymore. He took white flour out of his diet. Pretty much close to a gluten free diet and his hands work again. He swears by it. Did not work for me but it sure did for him.



Pup lover said:


> I read a book on curing arthritis years ago and said I could never do that and this was over 30 years ago. Now I am doing what it says and it is helping believe it or not. quote]
> 
> Angora, what is the name of the book you have for curing arthritis?
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 and I are going to tag team up on you (Sam) and 5mm...I've done socks (though not well LOL) so you two must do the cables.
> ...


Yes, and aren't those lovely!!! When I watched the Zimmerman knitting workshop videos, she did them without cable hooks. I'm not attempting that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey Dancer, we missed you but so glad you were having a good time. :thumbup: Did you see the photo I posted that wasn't taken with my camera? That's thanks to you. It wasn't quite the same as you explained since this is a MAC but I just clicked and slid it till it went on the desktop. Worked. Just posted it so if it isn't on this page it is the previous page, I think. We are moving so fast, who knows where it is.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is for you busy people when you get home from work and want a quick hot meal.

Six Can Chicken Tortilla Soup

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe-Tools/Print/Recipe.aspx?recipeID=19766&origin=detail&servings=6&metric=false

sam


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > he is probably trying to figure out how to do a cable stitch.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> My Dad read a book about getting rid of the pain of arthritis. His hands would not move anymore. He took white flour out of his diet. Pretty much close to a gluten free diet and his hands work again. He swears by it. Did not work for me but it sure did for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah, I have found through out my nursing and health careers that what works for one person, is not necessarily what works for another. It really is a trial and error as to the control/cure for arthritis. Of course it also needs to be said that some people have more severe forms of it than others. I know too that what works at some times, doesnt seem to work at other times. Like why do my joints really like heat in the winter, but not in the summer? :?: a real puzzle that is not easily solved, but no matter which way you slice it, arthritis is rather uncomfortable!!!! ;-) :|


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hahahahaha Sam! We have GOT to get you doing cables...it is so so easy! Just looks fancy. Hey, if I can do them and NOT mess up I just know you can.
> 
> Gwennie is right. I did cable before I even knew what I was really doing. Easier than the feather and fan and 5, socks are way more complicated.[/quote Angora]
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is for you busy people when you get home from work and want a quick hot meal.
> 
> Six Can Chicken Tortilla Soup
> 
> ...


Absolutely!!!! and to be served with a dill pickle!! :idea: I love black beans!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yeah....and I just know you do them beautifully! I'll tackle those also but just not right now. LOL If I have to use dpns I'll be looking you up! Do want to try using them.


5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 and I are going to tag team up on you (Sam) and 5mm...I've done socks (though not well LOL) so you two must do the cables.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Hahahahaha Sam! We have GOT to get you doing cables...it is so so easy! Just looks fancy. Hey, if I can do them and NOT mess up I just know you can.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > My Dad read a book about getting rid of the pain of arthritis. His hands would not move anymore. He took white flour out of his diet. Pretty much close to a gluten free diet and his hands work again. He swears by it. Did not work for me but it sure did for him.
> ...


Very well said. There are times of remission too that sometimes happen without knowing why. I seem to have to do much more than just cutting out the gluten, but then I'm not allergic to gluten anyway. They can test for that apparently because doctor told me I wasn't allergic when the results came back and didn't even know she had tested me for it. I'm with you 5 it is a real puzzle. I was headed for a wheel chair and now I just can't believe how good I am. It wasn't easy making all these changes and in addition to that book I am doing so many things. It is a real puzzle and I'm trying to put the pieces together.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > look who is wearing the matching sweaters but also look when her arm and head are - oops. how dated is this picture - look at the sideburns. lol
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just got that same recipe in email and can not wait to make it!



thewren said:


> this is for you busy people when you get home from work and want a quick hot meal.
> 
> Six Can Chicken Tortilla Soup
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> mjs, the first row, 2nd to last picture, is what we always had. All the rest is what we called garland. I remember my cat eating that stuff, and later in the day, it was "following" her. If you know what I mean. lolol After that, my mom wouldn't let us use it anymore, but wouldn't tell us why.
> 
> Roberta
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

5mm, just Goggle ''knitting cables without cable needle'' and you'll get quite a number of links--videos included. Ohio Joy


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Good for you Angora. I knew you could do it. (((HUGS)))



Angora1 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > am a huge fan on Stockley and arts and Crafts style.. I loke some of the cowboy chic as well.... What a treasure you have in the secretary.... I have an old one that I foolishly painted when antiquing was all the rage... I then grew up and striped it and the antique bedroom set and round table that had met the same fate. A hard lesson learned!!!! and I love the pieces restored....
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

It is so much better when you get to see it in person. Yes it was very nice of him, we all became good friends. Still sorting though all the photos before I post them.



Pontuf said:


> Nana, I just Googled the Lord Mayor show. What a neat event! How fortunate you were able to attend. Such a treat. So nice of Dave to be quite the tour guide and friend.
> Pontuf
> 
> Don't worry Caren, I thought you might be too busy. Hope all went well & you had a good flight home. Did you get to see any of the Lord Mayor's Show with Dave?
> ...


We saw the whole thing, Dave got us the early enough to be able to be right out front. It was fantastic I really loved the way the message is to look to the future and that is the children. I will post pictures soon. Dave sort of laughed at me for taking so many. Now to wade through them all and pick the best ones to post.[/quote][/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok I picked this site ONLY because they use very large needles and yarn so you can see it easily. You'll notice that they also use a dpns as the cable needle which is what I also do. There are many, many other sites too.






So now, where is a good site to learn how to do cables, I mean, this is way more complicated! I need simple.....and no charts either! (The dyslexia wants and requires easy stuff!!!) help!!! with a capital H :lol:[/quote]


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, stubbynose! Hope you have a fantastic day!

Sam, cables are easy. Just go for it!

Love the recipes. I wish I was cooking and not cleaning!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one can only hope - you know what happens in a love triangle.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love this place for recipes.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I just got that same recipe in email and can not wait to make it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Cables are FUN!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ok I picked this site ONLY because they use very large needles and yarn so you can see it easily. You'll notice that they also use a dpns as the cable needle which is what I also do. There are many, many other sites too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Ok, I watched it. But if simple can become complicated, I am the person to get it that way!!! Now I am thinking that I need to get my cotton yarn out and do a dishcloth with a cable or two in it before I wreck a good pair of socks!!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


lovely socks,might try them......and I never use cable needles I just hold the stitches with my fingers,even when doing aran sweaters


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I will ask her for it, it is from an old cook book from Canada. They really are good.



thewren said:


> what recipe does she use?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I picked this site ONLY because they use very large needles and yarn so you can see it easily. You'll notice that they also use a dpns as the cable needle which is what I also do. There are many, many other sites too.
> ...


Ok, I watched it. But if simple can become complicated, I am the person to get it that way!!! Now I am thinking that I need to get my cotton yarn out and do a dishcloth with a cable or two in it before I wreck a good pair of socks!! [/quote]
_________________________________
Hope it works. I didn't know how to do them but just started. Basically hold the stitches in front or hold them behind. Pattern will tell you. Knit the next stitches called for and then knit the stitches from the cable. It's still just knitting only asking a few of the little people to wait and let the others go first. Then after politely waiting, they get to join in and go.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thinking this is not too complicated and if it does not look good, the dirty dishes wont mind!
http://curiositybites.wordpress.com/2010/12/30/easy-cabled-dishcloth-pattern/

Sam, you could do this too?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cables really are easy to do Sam, give them a try you might be surprised.



Gweniepooh said:


> Angora1 and I are going to tag team up on you (Sam) and 5mm...I've done socks (though not well LOL) so you two must do the cables.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > It is Auguste Rodin's birthday today too! He is most famous for his sculptures, especially for the Thinker who is representing philosophy!
> ...


We were able to visit the museum over Labor Day --- love his work and love the museum...seeing that statue in the middle of a garden was awesome. I'll bet the statue could use a scarf, hat, gloves, etc. during the wintertimes in that garden---Artistic Yarn Bombing?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> one can only hope - you know what happens in a love triangle.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

woooohooooooooo thats great news 


Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning my friends :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am feeling much better this morning.. it was a reaction to the dye and a doctor came in last night and checked on me.. gave orders for some wonder pill and whalla!! I'm soooooooooo much better!! They did a blood draw this morning.. and blood count has leveled off (finally) test results showed some damage to the liver.. but no stones as after I read a link on here I was very worried about. My liver totally blocks from too much iron.. the Doctor explained that though some would have stones, mine is more complicated as the "filters" (I think that is what he called it) literally become clogged and cause the liver to shut down. Thankfully I got to the doctors when the signs were early enough that the medicines they have been giving me have started working already. I am going to go home tomorrow.. they have already made the reservations.. even have a "car" to take me from Atlanta to the house.. soooooooooooo spoiled by all the attention they give me! Will be hard to say good-bye to my friends.. they are going to have a party tonight, all the staff on my floor and the team that has been with me since I got here is invited.. from the way everyone is on their cell phones.. sounds like there is going to be enough food and such for the entire hospital!!!! They have a conference room down the hall and they have arranged for Pam and Rose to have it for the evening.. I'm not to be allowed anywhere near though until everything is set up.
> They are going to do a few minor tests the rest of the day.. but nothing major.. which I really do like that!
> So, I'll be back home sometime tomorrow and I am sooooooo excited!!
> Hugs, Loves and lots of Prayers from me to you.. I thank you all so much from the bottom of my heart for all the love and prayers you send to me. Words cannot express how much you all mean to me!
> Marianne :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, here is a link to a simple cabled dishcloth...
http://craftycaryn.blogspot.com/2011/09/cabled-dishcloth.html

Oops...you beat me to finding a pattern...I copied yours also. Can't have too many dishcloths. the one I posted only has a single cable so it might be even easier.

Ok, I watched it. But if simple can become complicated, I am the person to get it that way!!! Now I am thinking that I need to get my cotton yarn out and do a dishcloth with a cable or two in it before I wreck a good pair of socks!! [/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have it copied and printed - now to choose a special cotton yarn.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Thinking this is not too complicated and if it does not look good, the dirty dishes wont mind!
> http://curiositybites.wordpress.com/2010/12/30/easy-cabled-dishcloth-pattern/
> 
> Sam, you could do this too?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are sooooo cute. I'm going to send the recipe to my GD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Somehow I missed the post where Marianne says she gets to go home--WOOHOO for you!

:thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so kind of you gottastch. I was able to copy and paste into a word document so I think I've got it. I've just got to find the right cookie listed. Never noticed them in the grocery store before but then I don't buy many cookies.


gottastch said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Those are sooooo cute. I'm going to send the recipe to my GD.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Now that is a perfect or THE PERFECT yarn bombing. :thumbup: That is of course if we want to share some close time together in a French Prison. Now that is one thing I didn't see yet, but I am watching the tv version of the Scarlet Pimpernel. If they leave the guillotine out I might be game.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> one can only hope - you know what happens in a love triangle.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> very cute kathy - i'm thinking molassas cookies.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I'm sure any flat cookie of your choosing would work, Sam. I couldn't find what I was looking for so ended up with a chocolate cookie that has a hole in the middle and some fudge swirls. The mini peanut butter cup will cover the hole and I'm thinking my pilgrim hats will just be more "stylish" - with the swirls of fudge on them - hahaha.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > It has been a strange weekend near Minneapolis, weather-wise. Cool, thunderstorms with hail on Friday night. Broke the record high and made it to 67 on Saturday with more thunderstorms (no hail this time) last night and we awoke to cold, gray and light snow falling - so strange! It just isn't going to be a smooth transition this year, I'm afraid.
> ...


I am working on it tonight, Ask4j. I will post it here when I finish...just want to make sure what I am saying makes sense to more than just me


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> It's still just knitting only asking a few of the little people to wait and let the others go first. Then after politely waiting, they get to join in and go.


lol What a cute way to explain cables!

:lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > It's still just knitting only asking a few of the little people to wait and let the others go first. Then after politely waiting, they get to join in and go.
> ...


Exactly--I was terribly confused by them until my friend said, "You're just knitting some of them 'out of order.'" Then it all made sense! I do need to practice more, though...right after I finish the shawl, the giraffe, the ladybird beetle, some more socks...lol


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

I need some help and advice.
The lady who own my LYS asked me to proof knit a top she had designed and made. She hung it in her shop to sell and loads people asked her if she would write the pattern out and sell it as a kit, she wanted to check that her instructions clould be understood. Its a great pattern and her instructions are easy to follow so far. Its my knitting thats letting me down. The top is knitted in 2 pieces and relies on increasing and casting on 3 extra sts at the begging of a row.
Its here I am having difficulties, The 3 extra stitches done over 12 rows make a little cap sleeve, and should have a smooth edge but I keep ending up with ugly holes and loops. I'v tried utube and copying the backwards loop, I'v also tried just casting on 3 extra stitches. Its a very thick yarn that is used and size 5mm needles, they are bigger than I am used to using and my knitting appears to loose to me but I think its supposed to be like that. Does anyone know a neat way to get the 3 extra stitches with out the ugly loop. I even tried knitting into the back of the backwards loop cast on and still it looks ragged and untidy. I am getting so frustrated and am almost ready to throw in the towel. I can't go in there and ask her to show me because she is away for 2 weeks on holiday. hope someone knows what I'm doing wrong


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> I'v tried utube and copying the backwards loop, I'v also tried just casting on 3 extra stitches.


When you say "just casting on," how do you do that one? I usually use the knit cast on when a pattern calls for extra stitches at the end of a row...does the pattern recommend a particular type of cast on?

Edit: oops, I just saw it's called for 3 at the beginning of the row--try casting on 3 at the end of the previous row instead--then, when you turn, your 3 stitches will already be there and you can work back. What do you think?


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

No all it says is to cast on 3 stitches at the beginning of the next 12 rows.


Sorlenna said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > I'v tried utube and copying the backwards loop, I'v also tried just casting on 3 extra stitches.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

melyn said:


> I need some help and advice.
> The lady who own my LYS asked me to proof knit a top she had designed and made. She hung it in her shop to sell and loads people asked her if she would write the pattern out and sell it as a kit, she wanted to check that her instructions clould be understood. Its a great pattern and her instructions are easy to follow so far. Its my knitting thats letting me down. The top is knitted in 2 pieces and relies on increasing and casting on 3 extra sts at the begging of a row.
> Its here I am having difficulties, The 3 extra stitches done over 12 rows make a little cap sleeve, and should have a smooth edge but I keep ending up with ugly holes and loops. I'v tried utube and copying the backwards loop, I'v also tried just casting on 3 extra stitches. Its a very thick yarn that is used and size 5mm needles, they are bigger than I am used to using and my knitting appears to loose to me but I think its supposed to be like that. Does anyone know a neat way to get the 3 extra stitches with out the ugly loop. I even tried knitting into the back of the backwards loop cast on and still it looks ragged and untidy. I am getting so frustrated and am almost ready to throw in the towel. I can't go in there and ask her to show me because she is away for 2 weeks on holiday. hope someone knows what I'm doing wrong


Back on as DH wants to come home so we can go in the car together. How sweet and romantic.
I think Sorlenna will have to help you with this but as to your stitches and tension being too loose, did you do a guage check? That way you know that even if it looks loose, it is correct. I just learned how to get rid of the holes that you can get when doing those short rows, but not sure of this. See that Sorlenna said she usually knits on 3 extra stitches. Was also wondering if you could just do an increase by going into the back of the next three stitches (back and below) as they were also knit. Of course I mean the back of the stitch below, putting it on your needle and knitting, then knit the stitch. 3x Don't know if this would work or not. Hope someone on here can help with that. That would make the edge increase more gradual though and perhaps you need that jogging out that casting on would make. Maybe you said you already did that? No you said knit into the back of the cast on stitches. If you want it smoother then using 3 stitches already on there and increasing 3 of them by what I said above would be smoother, but don't know if that is what she wants. What did the pattern say....Cast on? Make3?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I didn't take many photos the first few days in London. First day went to see The Regent Street Motor Show, perfect for the petrol heads.

http://regentstreetmotorshow.com/


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> 5mm, just Goggle ''knitting cables without cable needle'' and you'll get quite a number of links--videos included. Ohio Joy


I made a baby blanket that I knit with one strand of sport weight yarn and one strand of worsted weight yarn and it was called "Kounterfeit Kabled Kover" (free pattern from somewhere)...looks like cabling but isn't...same thing I bet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


You sure do have lots of projects. Would love to see the ladybird beetle, shawl, and giraffe. Oooh socks. Someone is going to be soooooo lucky.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so kind of you gottastch. I was able to copy and paste into a word document so I think I've got it. I've just got to find the right cookie listed. Never noticed them in the grocery store before but then I don't buy many cookies.
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I might as well open the door to this one...for those of you that call erasers rubbers...in the US that is a slang term for a condom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was pretty sure that might be the case, which is why I put the alternative! I have a feeling it might be used here too!!!!
Regarding pregnancy women were expected to stay home after about the 5th month, when I was young- nowadays it is a matter of 'let it all hang out'!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Well I might as well open the door to this one...for those of you that call erasers rubbers...in the US that is a slang term for a condom.
> ...


Boy, and some of them really do, too! :shock:


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Step son got a job offer today and we need to pass the backgroung test and the drug test and he is working as ground's keeper at the largest Country Club in San Antonio.
Say a prayer all the tests go through. I am sure they will. However the pay is low and he will have to do other part time jobs to survive but that is life without even a GED. sorry that is the breaks but he is willing. We will see. Good news but waiting not to celebrate until he walks on the Job. joe p.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> You sure do have lots of projects. Would love to see the ladybird beetle, shawl, and giraffe. Oooh socks. Someone is going to be soooooo lucky.


I always bite off more than I can chew. :mrgreen: But now that I have the grandbabies...the ladybird is for GD, and the giraffe for GS--I try to make new ornaments each year. I'll post pictures when they are done! The shawl is youngest DD's concept (she brought me a sketch and said, "Do you think you could knit this?" How could I say no?!). I am on phase two and it's going well so far! The lucky someone who gets the socks is ME! Heh. Of course, those will be last on the list.

The giraffe's legs are a tricky bit, as they are only 10 sts and worked in the round, and there are 4 of them, of course. I have one almost done. Work keeps interfering with my knitting, dagnabbit. Ha!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Step son got a job offer today and we need to pass the backgroung test and the drug test and he is working as ground's keeper at the largest Country Club in San Antonio.
> Say a prayer all the tests go through. I am sure they will. However the pay is low and he will have to do other part time jobs to survive but that is life without even a GED. sorry that is the breaks but he is willing. We will see. Good news but waiting not to celebrate until he walks on the Job. joe p.


Hooray, Joe! Prayers, prayers and more prayers. I bet he passes with flying colors, will love it and will want to learn more and in turn get better jobs. It will all work out!!!!


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

The roast turned into a stew! LOL. But it is just as yummi. No sense in taking a picture of stew. Considering how nice and grey it is outside I'm glad it did turn into a stew. 

Almost done with the anthropology midterm paper.    Just have two more questions to answer and then it will be done. Also found out that my Macroeconomics Prof. is not assigning any homework due to the holiday.  Big sigh of relief there. A really big sigh of relief. Just made my entire afternoon!


Here is a yummi recipe that I use often. Hey I'm a student these days. What ever is fast and easy definately works when it comes to food! 

Doc's Cheddar Turkey delight (makes two sandwiches)

2 English muffins
4 slices of turkey
4 dollops of creme' cheese
4 slices of Cheddar cheese
4 dollops of soft butter

First you want to toast the English muffins.

Next quickly spread first the butter and then the cream cheese on the the muffin. both sides 

Next put the cheddar and turkey on in alternating order. 

Then put the top English muffin on that and Enjoy!

This is yummi and fills you up fast. Plus it is easy to fix first thing in the morning before school.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will keep this opportunity in prayer Joe.



Joe P said:


> Step son got a job offer today and we need to pass the backgroung test and the drug test and he is working as ground's keeper at the largest Country Club in San Antonio.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

[I. The single star is made with a silver crochet cotton. The double-sided star is made with white crochet cotton with an ridescent thread running through it. I like the color of the white, double-sided star better but like the thickness of the single star. Your opinions?[/quote]

They're both nice but I like the white one more.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

. We also always put tinsel on the tree and my one daughter and I made sure every piece hung perfectly straight......

I think you mean icicles on the tree, and I was just thinking the other day that you don't see them now. We would even try to take off as many as we could before the tree was thrown out and then use them the next year.[/quote]

I used to do the same except now I don't use them anymore (still have them though) because the puss likes to chew on them and it's very dangerous for a kitty's digestive tract. They did look pretty on the tree and I do miss them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got a call from oldest DD and she has to work overnight tonight in order to have her store ready for a corporate visit tomorrow. I'm going to go over to their apartment and stay with the kids around 9. She said she hopes to leave work around 3 which will put her getting home at 4:30. YAWN...I don't know how she does it.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm just watching & listening to a 1hr. tv program on LangLang's life & piano playing. That man is sooooo talented. Have I ever mentioned my idea of heaven is classical music? Must go to sleep before all my painkillers wear off, I'm rationing myself now to try to come off them. Today I walked upstairs at my GD's house, a necessity for the call of nature, no downstairs loo!!! goodnight all,

Tessa


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A few more pics. from my trip to shake ridden Christchurch.
> The Houses at the top of the cliff in the first photo are unliveable, but nobody is keen to try to demolish them.


So glad you posted pictures. I can't imagine living at the top of the cliff - wow :roll: :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I'm just watching & listening to a 1hr. tv program on LangLang's life & piano playing. That man is sooooo talented. Have I ever mentioned my idea of heaven is classical music? Must go to sleep before all my painkillers wear off, I'm rationing myself now to try to come off them. Today I walked upstairs at my GD's house, a necessity for the call of nature, no downstairs loo!!! goodnight all,
> 
> Tessa


Good night get a good nights rest and don't over do things.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning my friends :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am feeling much better this morning.. it was a reaction to the dye and a doctor came in last night and checked on me.. gave orders for some wonder pill and whalla!! I'm soooooooooo much better!! They did a blood draw this morning.. and blood count has leveled off (finally) test results showed some damage to the liver.. but no stones as after I read a link on here I was very worried about. My liver totally blocks from too much iron.. the Doctor explained that though some would have stones, mine is more complicated as the "filters" (I think that is what he called it) literally become clogged and cause the liver to shut down. Thankfully I got to the doctors when the signs were early enough that the medicines they have been giving me have started working already. I am going to go home tomorrow.. they have already made the reservations.. even have a "car" to take me from Atlanta to the house.. soooooooooooo spoiled by all the attention they give me! Will be hard to say good-bye to my friends.. they are going to have a party tonight, all the staff on my floor and the team that has been with me since I got here is invited.. from the way everyone is on their cell phones.. sounds like there is going to be enough food and such for the entire hospital!!!! They have a conference room down the hall and they have arranged for Pam and Rose to have it for the evening.. I'm not to be allowed anywhere near though until everything is set up.
> They are going to do a few minor tests the rest of the day.. but nothing major.. which I really do like that!
> So, I'll be back home sometime tomorrow and I am sooooooo excited!!
> Hugs, Loves and lots of Prayers from me to you.. I thank you all so much from the bottom of my heart for all the love and prayers you send to me. Words cannot express how much you all mean to me!
> Marianne :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Marianne - such good news for you. The staff at the hospital must really be wonderful. They seem to be taking care of you so well....whose going to spoil you when you get home? Has C already got her instructions? :lol: :lol: You'll feel so much better at home (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > So, I'll be back home sometime tomorrow and I am sooooooo excited!!
> ...


seconding those thoughts!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> have it copied and printed - now to choose a special cotton yarn.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I do have variegated yarns for this dishcloth, but, if I am going to all the trouble of doing cables, then I want a plain color so the cables will show off! hmmm, I may have some orange, I know I have pink.......


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

double posting seems to be an ill option on my computer tonight!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow - I've been on here for 1-1/2 hours and my eyes are almost crossed. Finally got caught up....yay. Hope everyone has a good night. I'm going to start on my Christmas cards and get those out of the way. Bye all.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

On the last question for my Anthropology Midterm paper! Woot Woot!!!!!!! Free time in a couple of hours will be enjoyed to the max!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now you know you'll have to post a picture when you finish it too. Bet you will fly through the pattern. I remember when I learned cables I was so afraid I'd mess up and was totally shocked at how simple it was once I got into the rhythum.



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > have it copied and printed - now to choose a special cotton yarn.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > A few more pics. from my trip to shake ridden Christchurch.
> ...


I think most people have moved out, or have been 'red-zoned' out!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Step son got a job offer today and we need to pass the backgroung test and the drug test and he is working as ground's keeper at the largest Country Club in San Antonio.
> Say a prayer all the tests go through. I am sure they will. However the pay is low and he will have to do other part time jobs to survive but that is life without even a GED. sorry that is the breaks but he is willing. We will see. Good news but waiting not to celebrate until he walks on the Job. joe p.


We are praying that your stepson does pass all these tests. And having two jobs at once is alright as well. There are a lot of people who hold down two or more jobs at once because they need to do what they have to do to put food on the table. I was a single mom with a newborn and had three part time jobs as well as taking night classes. I am sure your stepson will do fine with you as his role model, how could he fail that?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well said and I heartily agree.



5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > Step son got a job offer today and we need to pass the backgroung test and the drug test and he is working as ground's keeper at the largest Country Club in San Antonio.
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Dear husband is trying to put in a knew kitchen faucet for me. Our old was was so corroded (ick) that most of the hardware underneath crumbled when he tried to remove it with the wrench. Of course, as what normally happens with any do-it-yourself projects in our home, Murphy's Law prevails...1984 plumbing fittings (when our house was built) aren't the same size as the new 2012 fittings on the new faucet. He is off to the hardware store now and he is also going to install shut-off valves under the sink too. Must not have been code back in 1984...are now. I'm trying to stay out of the way but hand him tools when he needs them.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now you know you'll have to post a picture when you finish it too. Bet you will fly through the pattern. I remember when I learned cables I was so afraid I'd mess up and was totally shocked at how simple it was once I got into the rhythum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, I suppose I would have to wouldn't I? I mean you could take my word that I had done this right? hahah, another yarn tale to take care off!! (Sam, we are in cabling troubles now! I guess I will learn them, some does not seem to hard ...... )


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Dear husband is trying to put in a knew kitchen faucet for me. Our old was was so corroded (ick) that most of the hardware underneath crumbled when he tried to remove it with the wrench. Of course, as what normally happens with any do-it-yourself projects in our home, Murphy's Law prevails...1984 plumbing fittings (when our house was built) aren't the same size as the new 2012 fittings on the new faucet. He is off to the hardware store now and he is also going to install shut-off valves under the sink too. Must not have been code back in 1984...are now. I'm trying to stay out of the way but hand him tools when he needs them.


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Dear husband is trying to put in a knew kitchen faucet for me. Our old was was so corroded (ick) that most of the hardware underneath crumbled when he tried to remove it with the wrench. Of course, as what normally happens with any do-it-yourself projects in our home, Murphy's Law prevails...1984 plumbing fittings (when our house was built) aren't the same size as the new 2012 fittings on the new faucet. He is off to the hardware store now and he is also going to install shut-off valves under the sink too. Must not have been code back in 1984...are now. I'm trying to stay out of the way but hand him tools when he needs them.


What?? you dont have to hold the flashlight for him??? hahah, did that many times only it was me who was doing the changing of the pipes and fittings! I made sure that when the ex-DH got presents from me, it was something I wanted and could use!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

yes, I suppose I would have to wouldn't I? I mean you could take my word that I had done this right? hahah, another yarn tale to take care off!! (Sam, we are in cabling troubles now! I guess I will learn them, some does not seem to hard ...... ) [/quote]

5 mm: LOL! I have to laugh; I am absolutely stunned that I can do cables and you are going to be just now trying. I hold you in such high esteem I NEVER would have thought I would know how to do something you hadn't yet tried...but will certainly succeed. You always seem to have the answer to every question asked. You have unknowingly boosted my confidence. Thank you. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Dear husband is trying
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Headed over to do the overnight thing with grandchildren. Will try to check in over there once I get settle in. If not, have fun tonight! 
GweniePooh


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh one more post before going...just got this delicious sounding recipe in email...5 Layer Pecan Pie. Definitely going to make this for Thanksgiving.

http://www.recipelion.com/Pies/Five-Layer-Pecan-Pie/ml/1


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Good news but waiting not to celebrate until he walks on the Job. joe p.


Keeping fingers crossed and prayers said....his eyes may be opened to the wisdom of a GED -- wishing him all the best.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> yes, I suppose I would have to wouldn't I? I mean you could take my word that I had done this right? hahah, another yarn tale to take care off!! (Sam, we are in cabling troubles now! I guess I will learn them, some does not seem to hard ...... )


5 mm: LOL! I have to laugh; I am absolutely stunned that I can do cables and you are going to be just now trying. I hold you in such high esteem I NEVER would have thought I would know how to do something you hadn't yet tried...but will certainly succeed. You always seem to have the answer to every question asked. You have unknowingly boosted my confidence. Thank you. LOL [/quote]

Cheers!!! :lol: Here is to confidence!!!! I do have all sorts of lace-type socks in my favorites but have never thought of doing cable socks! hahah


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Dear husband is trying to put in a knew kitchen faucet for me. Our old was was so corroded (ick) that most of the hardware underneath crumbled when he tried to remove it with the wrench. Of course, as what normally happens with any do-it-yourself projects in our home, Murphy's Law prevails...1984 plumbing fittings (when our house was built) aren't the same size as the new 2012 fittings on the new faucet. He is off to the hardware store now and he is also going to install shut-off valves under the sink too. Must not have been code back in 1984...are now. I'm trying to stay out of the way but hand him tools when he needs them.
> ...


He's got a hat on that has LED lights in the brim of it...got it from one of his vendors from his work - hahahaha...good light for him to see with and gets me off the hook for not holding the flashlight in the right place - hahahaha! Have to eat my supper in front of the computer with you all...meat loaf, carrots and baked potato...I will share


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


I will have my meat loaf with some ketchup please!! you are a darling for the invitation!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi everyone. I am back from Square Dancing and boy do I have some catching up to do.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Enjoy them and don't let them tire you out. Don't know how old they are, but with my 3 year old GS--playdough is the ultimate play --- can dream up all kinds of things with that stuff. I even have a home-made recipe if you don't mind using food coloring which may stain your hands a bit!



Gweniepooh said:


> Headed over to do the overnight thing with grandchildren. Will try to check in over there once I get settle in. If not, have fun tonight!
> GweniePooh


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

The Spy Who Loved Me is on with Roger Moore! haha, I must put the cables on the back burner for now and watch my favorite Bond guy! He was such a smooth 007!! It is hard to believe he is 85 now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Whew! have worked up a bit of a sweat, but the grass is cut at the back of the house, never did work out why the man who came yesterday did not do it! got the mower started first pull- much to my amazement- Fale managed to sleep all through! But the weather looks like it is closing in seriously- and the forecast is for about three days of rain- so I was not prepared to leave it longer- mind you I don't pick up the cuttings- too hard on my back, and I think I can see it spitting now! Not any knitting done today- but you can't be everywhere! Nearly 3pm, must think of something clever for tea [evening meal]. Zara my long term helper is in the middle of the major, National exams- English Maori and Samoan yesterday, amongst others.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I didn't take many photos the first few days in London. First day went to see The Regent Street Motor Show, perfect for the petrol heads.
> 
> http://regentstreetmotorshow.com/


Thank you!!! What wonderful cars. Are some of the people dressed in older clothes too?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Joe P said:


> Step son got a job offer today and we need to pass the backgroung test and the drug test and he is working as ground's keeper at the largest Country Club in San Antonio.
> Say a prayer all the tests go through. I am sure they will. However the pay is low and he will have to do other part time jobs to survive but that is life without even a GED. sorry that is the breaks but he is willing. We will see. Good news but waiting not to celebrate until he walks on the Job. joe p.


Can understand your reservations. Hope it works out. Should be lots of good contacts there if he does a great job! When it is all said and done, check back and we will party!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > You sure do have lots of projects. Would love to see the ladybird beetle, shawl, and giraffe. Oooh socks. Someone is going to be soooooo lucky.
> ...


I remember you mentioning that shaw. Should be wonderful since you collaborated with your dd on this. That is nice that you will be the lucky one but understand with Christmas that it has to be lower on the list. ;-)


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a call from oldest DD and she has to work overnight tonight in order to have her store ready for a corporate visit tomorrow. I'm going to go over to their apartment and stay with the kids around 9. She said she hopes to leave work around 3 which will put her getting home at 4:30. YAWN...I don't know how she does it.


Ooooh, that is a tough one on both of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> I'm just watching & listening to a 1hr. tv program on LangLang's life & piano playing. That man is sooooo talented. Have I ever mentioned my idea of heaven is classical music? Must go to sleep before all my painkillers wear off, I'm rationing myself now to try to come off them. Today I walked upstairs at my GD's house, a necessity for the call of nature, no downstairs loo!!! goodnight all,
> 
> Tessa


Oh no, that must hurt so much. Glad you have that great music and pain medication. Hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

doogie said:


> On the last question for my Anthropology Midterm paper! Woot Woot!!!!!!! Free time in a couple of hours will be enjoyed to the max!!!!!


That is wonderful. Sounds like celebration time.

Think of your roast in a crockpot more like a pot roast. Did it taste good? Still would have liked to see it but think it is too late now. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Such a shame. Those homes look like they had a fabulous view and perhaps quite lovely. True tragedy. Danger of living on a cliff. Even in Calif. they have cliffs that collapse because of flooding rains. Normally in southern Calif. it is like a desert but when it rains, lots of damage. Hope insurance will help these people Lurker. Do you know if they just lose their homes or if they will be helped with new homes?

Sounds like you got a lot of work done :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> yes, I suppose I would have to wouldn't I? I mean you could take my word that I had done this right? hahah, another yarn tale to take care off!! (Sam, we are in cabling troubles now! I guess I will learn them, some does not seem to hard ...... )


5 mm: LOL! I have to laugh; I am absolutely stunned that I can do cables and you are going to be just now trying. I hold you in such high esteem I NEVER would have thought I would know how to do something you hadn't yet tried...but will certainly succeed. You always seem to have the answer to every question asked. You have unknowingly boosted my confidence. Thank you. LOL [/quote]

Ditto...After all she is our sock teacher and I think socks are really hard.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


There is a tomatoey-BBQ sauce on it already...still want more ketchup??? :wink:


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi y'all my friends, 5mmp wanted my recipe for Joe's Butterhorns
I make these just like the recipe says and I never deviate

People rave about them:
1 (1/4 oz) pckg. active dry yeast
1/2 cup plus 1 T sugar
1 cup warm water
3 eggs, well beaten
1/2 cup, plus 2T butter melted
1 t salt
4 1/2 cups all-purpose flour

Dissolve yeast and 1 T sugar in water, combine eggs, 1/2 cup butter/yeast mix. Stir in 3 cups flour w/a wooden spoon/add remaining flour/ should be soft/ cover w/plastic wrap fridge overnight.

Divide into 4 sections.

Roll out 12" circle brush melted butter on/cut w/pizza cutter like 8 pieces of a pie.

Roll up-put on cookie sheets brush butter over cover w/plastic
let rise 2 hours

put oven at 375 degrees bake 10-12 min and should reap 32 butterhorns. 

Enjoy.

Are you all interested in all my family's recipes or is that going to be too much?

I have always made company potatoes, Grandmas simple pie crust of years ago, Her dressing, her pumpkin pie, cranberries made simple, corn casserole, green bean casserole, Mom's fruit salad, my dear friend's (Marth) Sweet Potato Souffle. I have the turkey and gravy recipes as well. If you all want it I will sit here and type them out but I really don't want to bore you. 

Love to you all kids,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


This was quite spectacular, when the boulders were cascading down the cliffs, let alone terrifying. Some of the quakes were so fierce people could not stand up.
It has been one of days, when I could tick off quite a few tasks accomplished!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

You all must know how I care for each and everyone of you. I make errors: Marth is Martha, she died an alcoholic but was the best knitter I have ever known. Her husband sold me all her knitting things and yarns for $200.00 and I have been better for it. joe p.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

melyn said:


> No all it says is to cast on 3 stitches at the beginning of the next 12 rows.
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> ...


I agree, you would just cast on, however you want to do it, at the end of a row. Maybe they ought to start saying cast on before you begin the next row.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I didn't take many photos the first few days in London. First day went to see The Regent Street Motor Show, perfect for the petrol heads.
> 
> http://regentstreetmotorshow.com/


I love to see the old cars.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


yup, you can never have enough ketchup with anything hamburger meat or pastas!!! That is ok, cause I will bring my own to share with you all!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Well I might as well open the door to this one...for those of you that call erasers rubbers...in the US that is a slang term for a condom.
> ...


When I worked at GM headquarters, where generally women were hired only as secretaries, they had to leave when they got to the point of wearing maternity clothes.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will keep this opportunity in prayer Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Hi y'all my friends, 5mmp wanted my recipe for Joe's Butterhorns
> I make these just like the recipe says and I never deviate
> 
> People rave about them:
> ...


Joe, it is copied and pasted and now I need to have a go at making these!! Thank you so much! Mom makes butterhorns too. You dont have to ask us if we are liking your family recipes!! For starters, how about that corn casserole and the fruit salad? The Sweet Potato Souffle sounds divine, I may just have to invite myself over so you can show me first hand how all these things are made! Of course we would have to taste them too! 

Now for a question on the butterhorns, how thick am I to roll them out? 1/4 inch about that or a little thicker? :?:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> You all must know how I care for each and everyone of you. I make errors: Marth is Martha, she died an alcoholic but was the best knitter I have ever known. Her husband sold me all her knitting things and yarns for $200.00 and I have been better for it. joe p.


Joe, we all have those who pass through our lives and leave their footprints behind. Some footprints are very worth keeping. Sounds like Martha was one footprint that made a good imprint on your life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


Pretty much what I remember!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Well I am managing to keep up with the posts today and since the wkend. Last week was a bust-best forgotten, but I did miss Lurker 2's return. Is the puppy Ringo.
Sam: Cables are so easy, when you try you're gonna wonder
what took you so long. They were the first pattern I learned after knit and purl-long long long ago. So much easier than anything with twists and passes and yarn overs. Its just skipping a certain number of stitches and then knitting them next after passing in front or back. Any type of holder can be used to put the stiches on until needed. A Safety pin, a needle holder, adpn a cable needle a j-hoook.. These are interesting and fun without being complicated. Marlark Marge.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Silverowl said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Well I am managing to keep up with the posts today and since the wkend. Last week was a bust-best forgotten, but I did miss Lurker 2's return. Is the puppy Ringo.
> Sam: Cables are so easy, when you try you're gonna wonder
> what took you so long. They were the first pattern I learned after knit and purl-long long long ago. So much easier than anything with twists and passes and yarn overs. Its just skipping a certain number of stitches and then knitting them next after passing in front or back. Any type of holder can be used to put the stiches on until needed. A Safety pin, a needle holder, adpn a cable needle a j-hoook.. These are interesting and fun without being complicated. Marlark Marge.


Yes, Ringo still has very much the puppy in him!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, since you mentioned a few I will respond because I will be flinging hash the next few weeks. he he. 

When you roll out the butterhorns 1/4 inch or less is great. The way the pieces roll out and the full inched circle usually all of them are about 1/4 inch. I really have never measured. sorry toots.

Martha's Sweet Potato Souffle

1 stick Oleo
1 1/2 cups white sugar
1/2 t nutmeg
1 t cinnamon
8 med eggs beaten
1 cup milk
4 med sweet potatoes cooked and mashed or 2 1/2 lb canned ones.
Mash potaotes, melt oleo, and beat well together, mix sugar and spices add to potatoes. Add eggs & milk pour into dish and bake 15 min at 350 degrees uncovered. 

Crush 3 cups cornflakes melt 1 stick oleo & add 1/2 cup brown sugar and 1 cup chopped pecans. Add together sprinkle over top and bake 15 min @ 350 degrees.

Oleo - margarine? he he. old recipe.


-------------------------------

Mom's fruit salad

Whip cream with little sugar & vanilla fold 1 can of mixed fruit drained (Del Monte is best) add bannanas and candied cherries and small marshmellows.

Drain cherries before adding to whip cream and she cuts them up really fine. fold everything together. We literally can not have Thanksgiving or Christmas without this salad. Mother always makes it with her deviled eggs and don't ask for that recipe because she just does it. sorry tootsie.
-------------------------------

Corn Casserole
1 12 oz canned creamed corn
1 12 oz canned whole kernel corn
3 beaten eggs 2 T dehydrated onion
1 4 oz canned chopped green chiles
1 stick melted butter
1 box jiffy cornbread mix
Use a rectangular pyrex dish
Preheat oven 350 degrees

In bowl place melted butter, add beaten eggs, the 2 cans of corn do not drain chiles add cornbread mix, mix all ingredients together until smooth and creamy. Bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes. Serves 6.

I hope this all you want.I hope I have not forgotten any others that you wanted. Let me know toots. joe p.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Well, since you mentioned a few I will respond because I will be flinging hash the next few weeks. he he.
> 
> When you roll out the butterhorns 1/4 inch or less is great. The way the pieces roll out and the full inched circle usually all of them are about 1/4 inch. I really have never measured. sorry toots.
> 
> ...


How big a box would your cornbread mix be, Joe?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe, these recipes sound wonderfully simple! My Dad loves a fruit salad and I am going to be making this and taking it over to him soon. It is a healthy one too!

I have a can of sweet potatoes and also frozen ones!

Yes, I would like to know how much the jiffy cornbread box mix holds. :?: I found a make your own thingy, is this the right size?

http://www.chow.com/recipes/11549-jiffy-corn-muffin-mix-copycat
When a recipe calls for a box of Jiffy Corn Muffin Mix, heres a clone recipe you can make at home. 
This recipe is equal to one 8.5 ounce box of Jiffy Corn Muffin Mix

Makes 8.5 ounces (equal to 1-box of Jiffy Corn Muffin Mix)
Makes 1-1/2 cups of mix
Makes 6 corn muffins
.
INGREDIENTS

2/3 cup all purpose flour 
1/2 cup yellow corn meal 
3 Tbsp granulated sugar 
1 Tbsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt 
2 Tbsp vegetable oil 
1 egg 
1/3 cup milk


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

And James Bond was shaken, not mixed after all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Yes, I would like to know how much the jiffy cornbread box mix holds. :?: I found a make your own thingy, is this the right size?
> 
> http://www.chow.com/recipes/11549-jiffy-corn-muffin-mix-copycat
> When a recipe calls for a box of Jiffy Corn Muffin Mix, heres a clone recipe you can make at home.
> ...


Thanks 5!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > joe p.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I would like to know how much the jiffy cornbread box mix holds. :?: I found a make your own thingy, is this the right size?
> ...


You are welcome, Lurker! I just dont know if this is the right amount or if there are different size boxes of the cornmeal mixes! Guess we will have to wait for Joe to tell us.
I am happy you are back home with Fale! Nice to know that he is going to Australia for Christmas. Does your program for care allow someone to go with him on the flights? Or does someone meet him? :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good evening everyone.. all I can say is you all missed one heck of a feast!!! They had 3 or 4 tables (the big long ones) filled with every type of food one can imagine.. homemade Tex-mex, fresh tortillas, tamales.. boiled shrimp, fried shrimp, shrimp scampi.... fried chicken, roasted chicken, chicken casseroles... roast.. pulled pork.. a wonderful smoked brisket.. (wish I could bring that home for sure) (and the tamales) all kinds of veggies.. home canned pickles.. tomatoes fresh off the vines.. (miss being able to fall garden) rolls.. breads.. pies, cakes, cookies.. homemade candies.. I'm telling you it was a feast!!!! I think almost everyone that works in the hospital came through.. and there were still leftovers!!! 
I get to board the plane around 10 in the morning.. should be home by noon or one at the latest. Cindi says she has a surprise for me.. not sure what is up here sleeve.. but as long as I don't have to do any work.. it'll be great ;-)
Guess I have to get off here.. Joe, I've copied the recipes.. thank you!!! I haven't been able to go to some of the links as this tablet is hard to get it to work. I'll try to get caught up with everyone tomorrow after I get home. 
Hugs, Loves n Prayers, 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh one more post before going...just got this delicious sounding recipe in email...5 Layer Pecan Pie. Definitely going to make this for Thanksgiving.
> 
> http://www.recipelion.com/Pies/Five-Layer-Pecan-Pie/ml/1


That sounds great. I just might give up our traditional pumpkin desert for this one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Quick note to Lurker.. come over here and spend Christmas with us, we'd love to have you share our holiday!!! There's another dream I guess, but it's a good dream for sure!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > I am happy you are back home with Fale! Nice to know that he is going to Australia for Christmas. Does your program for care allow someone to go with him on the flights? Or does someone meet him? :-D
> ...


How very nice! It will likely be less worry for you too to have someone travel with Fale! I am sure you are going to have a great Christmas even though Fale will be away. Are there friends you will celebrate with or with someone from your church?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Quick note to Lurker.. come over here and spend Christmas with us, we'd love to have you share our holiday!!! There's another dream I guess, but it's a good dream for sure!!


oh yes!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good evening everyone.. all I can say is you all missed one heck of a feast!!! They had 3 or 4 tables (the big long ones) filled with every type of food one can imagine.. homemade Tex-mex, fresh tortillas, tamales.. boiled shrimp, fried shrimp, shrimp scampi.... fried chicken, roasted chicken, chicken casseroles... roast.. pulled pork.. a wonderful smoked brisket.. (wish I could bring that home for sure) (and the tamales) all kinds of veggies.. home canned pickles.. tomatoes fresh off the vines.. (miss being able to fall garden) rolls.. breads.. pies, cakes, cookies.. homemade candies.. I'm telling you it was a feast!!!! I think almost everyone that works in the hospital came through.. and there were still leftovers!!!
> I get to board the plane around 10 in the morning.. should be home by noon or one at the latest. Cindi says she has a surprise for me.. not sure what is up here sleeve.. but as long as I don't have to do any work.. it'll be great ;-)
> Guess I have to get off here.. Joe, I've copied the recipes.. thank you!!! I haven't been able to go to some of the links as this tablet is hard to get it to work. I'll try to get caught up with everyone tomorrow after I get home.
> Hugs, Loves n Prayers,
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Marianne! I am celebrating with you! sorry, just had the last glass of egg nog so will have to get some more! haha, sounds like quite the feast for you too! See what wonderful friends you have, and it is all because of the wonderful person you are!
You have a safe flight home and tell us about Cindi's surprise when you know what it is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Quick note to Lurker.. come over here and spend Christmas with us, we'd love to have you share our holiday!!! There's another dream I guess, but it's a good dream for sure!!


sometimes life is the stuff of dreams! I seriously never dreamed I would ever go 'home' to Scotland, or set foot on the Isle of Skye, whence came many of my predecessors- yet last year my cousin made my dreams come true. Who knows!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I'll play that one by ear- may spend some time with my brother- depends if they will be in Auckland! There is one old friend who has 'rescued' me before, and again someone from Church might 'step into the breach'!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just another thing we have in common......I get a whole bag of black licorice jelly beans at Easter!


Me too!!!! I hide a couple of bags for later. The GD's think I'm crazy.. since neither likes licorice..... andthe colored ones have to be spice,,, not fruity.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Christmas traditions:
> 
> And, who got to string popcorn and cranberries for garland?
> 
> Or, hang up the tiny tinsel (the real stuff) and then take it off and lay it piece by piece in the tie box so that it would be nice and straight for next year's tree? Can't say I enjoyed that task very much -- don't use anything like that anymore.


We must have wealthy and didn't know it... because we never saved the tinsel.. but I stabbed my fingers a million times stringing the popcorn and cranberries.... and splitting them.....


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Whew!!!!! Finally caught up. Went from page 36 to 66. gottastch: Glad you love Simon's Cats. Had you seen it before? Thank you for the peanut brittle and fruitcake recipes. I have a very good dark fruit cake that I am going to make this year. I put rum over it and it so very good. Have not made it since my grandfather passed away in 1983. It was his Christmas present for years. 
Joe: Your Thanksgiving Dinner sounds wonderful. We already celebrated Thanksgiving near the beginning of October so hope you have an awesome day with family and traditions. 
Silverowl: I love your cartoon. 
Sam: If your house is so small, it will take no time at all to clean it. B has a nice little bachelor suite but so many things in it. I helped him clean up around the outside yard to get ready for the Winter ahead. He was relieved to get it done. I told him today, I want to come down and clean his suite and help decorate it for Christmas so it looks nice. He has a nice cozy fireplace and have offered to go out to the woods out back and help get some firewood in for the winter also. After all, it will be nice to cozy up and snubble in front of that fireplace with a nice glass of red wine and watch movies on the new TV I want to get for him for Christmas. Shhhhhhhh!!!!
Marianne: So delighted you are going home. God is wonderful. That is excellent news. 
And for all those that read about the Yellow Snow, you have got to listen to this.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Marianne, sounds like the hospital gave you a fantastic send off! Wish I had been there to enjoy the delicious food! Have a safe trip home!

I think someone posted a pumpkin custard or souffle, or something like that. But I can't find it. I usually copy all of the recipes, but not sure where I remember getting one like this. Maybe I was dreaming! If you know what I am referring to, please let me know. I probably have it saved, just can't remember the name.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can you kfb in the last three sts - that would increase by 3.

sam



melyn said:


> I need some help and advice.
> The lady who own my LYS asked me to proof knit a top she had designed and made. She hung it in her shop to sell and loads people asked her if she would write the pattern out and sell it as a kit, she wanted to check that her instructions clould be understood. Its a great pattern and her instructions are easy to follow so far. Its my knitting thats letting me down. The top is knitted in 2 pieces and relies on increasing and casting on 3 extra sts at the begging of a row.
> Its here I am having difficulties, The 3 extra stitches done over 12 rows make a little cap sleeve, and should have a smooth edge but I keep ending up with ugly holes and loops. I'v tried utube and copying the backwards loop, I'v also tried just casting on 3 extra stitches. Its a very thick yarn that is used and size 5mm needles, they are bigger than I am used to using and my knitting appears to loose to me but I think its supposed to be like that. Does anyone know a neat way to get the 3 extra stitches with out the ugly loop. I even tried knitting into the back of the backwards loop cast on and still it looks ragged and untidy. I am getting so frustrated and am almost ready to throw in the towel. I can't go in there and ask her to show me because she is away for 2 weeks on holiday. hope someone knows what I'm doing wrong


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I would like to make this posting separate. 
I want to wish one of my best friends a Very Happy Birthday. Stubbynose, you have been there for me through a very hard year this year. I am sure I have driven you crazy at times. But for all you have done to help me to get through it, I wish you one of the best Birthdays you could possibly have. I miss you while you are away right now, but I know you will be having a wonderful time with your parents. Just come back safe and sound. And I am now going to post you a link and you will know why I posted this one especially for you. (((HUGS))) my friend. Can't wait to talk to you again.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

My dear ones, the Jiffy box of cornmeal is small but I have no idea the size but I will be going to the store soon to get it. the box is like 7 to 8 inches tall and maybe 3 inches across and 1 1/2 inch thick so it is terribly small. I am a dork I just buy the box. humpf.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Whew!!!!! Finally caught up. Went from page 36 to 66. gottastch: Glad you love Simon's Cats. Had you seen it before? Thank you for the peanut brittle and fruitcake recipes.
> 
> Yes, Dancer, I was looking for something on youtube one day and came across these cat videos...click on one and you get a whole host of others to view. One was Simon's Cat. I then typed in "Simon's Cat" on the youtube search and watched every single one of them - hahahahaha...meow, pointing to my mouth - hahahaha!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you both lots of positive energy joe - anything honest work that makes money is good in my book.

sam



Joe P said:


> Step son got a job offer today and we need to pass the backgroung test and the drug test and he is working as ground's keeper at the largest Country Club in San Antonio.
> Say a prayer all the tests go through. I am sure they will. However the pay is low and he will have to do other part time jobs to survive but that is life without even a GED. sorry that is the breaks but he is willing. We will see. Good news but waiting not to celebrate until he walks on the Job. joe p.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like fast yummy good doc - this sounds great.

sam



doogie said:


> The roast turned into a stew! LOL. But it is just as yummi. No sense in taking a picture of stew. Considering how nice and grey it is outside I'm glad it did turn into a stew.
> 
> Almost done with the anthropology midterm paper.    Just have two more questions to answer and then it will be done. Also found out that my Macroeconomics Prof. is not assigning any homework due to the holiday.  Big sigh of relief there. A really big sigh of relief. Just made my entire afternoon!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

They remind me so much of my cat. Especially the one of him trying to wake they guy up for a bite to eat.



gottastch said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Whew!!!!! Finally caught up. Went from page 36 to 66. gottastch: Glad you love Simon's Cats. Had you seen it before? Thank you for the peanut brittle and fruitcake recipes.
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Grankl said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > What I would like, if anyone has a great recipe, is a recipe for Shortbread. And possibly Peanut brittle. )
> ...


I have the easiest recipe for Peanut Brittle/ Cashew Brittle! I used to make it with peanuts and now I only make it with cashews.

Here is the recipe:

Sandy's Cashew Brittle

1 cup cashews
1 cup sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup light corn syrup

In an oven proof glass bowl, Microwave 6 minutes, stirring after 3 minutes,
(while cooking prepare your cookie sheet with buttered parchment paper).

Add 1 Tablespoon butter, 1 teaspoon vanilla cook 2-3 minutes.

Stir in 1 teaspoon baking soda until foamy.

Pour on a cookie sheet lined with buttered parchment paper.
When cool and hard break into pieces and enjoy!

* Peanuts may be substituted in place of cashews if desired.

The Holiday Bazaar was a success! I have several custom orders. I'm totally wiped out so I didn't even check KTP yesterday or today until now 8:50 pm. I'm on page 4 of 67 pages (it's my own fault for not checking in sooner) now to try and catch up with all of you!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> They remind me so much of my cat. Especially the one of him trying to wake they guy up for a bite to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you are improving at breakneck speed tessa - sending you bushels of poisitive healing energy.

sam



Tessadele said:


> I'm just watching & listening to a 1hr. tv program on LangLang's life & piano playing. That man is sooooo talented. Have I ever mentioned my idea of heaven is classical music? Must go to sleep before all my painkillers wear off, I'm rationing myself now to try to come off them. Today I walked upstairs at my GD's house, a necessity for the call of nature, no downstairs loo!!! goodnight all,
> 
> Tessa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good lord five - we think in the same vein - i am using orange cotton yarn - have four repeats done - doesn't look tooooooo bad - a few mistakes but as you said - the dirty dishes won't mind.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > have it copied and printed - now to choose a special cotton yarn.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Yesterday I posted two pictures asking if anyone knew who this man was. As far as I can see Sam is the only one that questioned as to who it was and no one else said anything. I will now reveal who it was.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you Joe, for sharing your family recipes. I love family recipes...the older, the better. I have a whole box of someone's recipes to go through that I received from my dear mother-in-law's church bazaar. They belonged to a friend of her's husband. The husband is the last living relative in that family and has no children...didn't want the recipes. Feels to me like a piece of history. Some were damp so they are all laid out to dry and then it will be fun to read through them. Am I a geek? I love to read cookbooks and recipes as much as a novel. I love to read the way the older women used to talk...when giving an amount of lard, instead of saying how many ounces, grams or cups, one recipe I glanced at read - lard the size of an egg, etc. - haha. I hope to someday maybe type up all the recipes and categorize them into sections and see if there are any cousins in that man's family that might want a copy...I feel bad to just let them go to waste. That will be my non-knitting winter project


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy - bailee - for some unexplained reason - expects me to knit her a scarf - which is fine with me - i am just surpised that she wants me to - anyhow - she picked five colors of martha stewart glitter eyelash. my question - how many sts and what size needles did you use on your scarf.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Dear husband is trying to put in a knew kitchen faucet for me. Our old was was so corroded (ick) that most of the hardware underneath crumbled when he tried to remove it with the wrench. Of course, as what normally happens with any do-it-yourself projects in our home, Murphy's Law prevails...1984 plumbing fittings (when our house was built) aren't the same size as the new 2012 fittings on the new faucet. He is off to the hardware store now and he is also going to install shut-off valves under the sink too. Must not have been code back in 1984...are now. I'm trying to stay out of the way but hand him tools when he needs them.
> ...


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

both pictures were on yesterday and I am such a dork I thought you would tell us the name. I don't know who the man is. The one on the top evidently is one on the bottom, right? God, I am confused in McQueeney, Texas you know like sleepless in Seattle. he he. joe p.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Mmmmmm sounds so good. Thank you.



Sandy said:


> Grankl said:
> 
> 
> > Sq_Dancer said:
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

They are all Willie Nelson, Joe...at different ages in his life - and obviously waaaaaay different places


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have now posted the third photo that reveals who he is.



Joe P said:


> both pictures were on yesterday and I am such a dork I thought you would tell us the name. I don't know who the man is. The one on the top evidently is one on the bottom, right? God, I am confused in McQueeney, Texas you know like sleepless in Seattle. he he. joe p.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love this site for great recipes.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh one more post before going...just got this delicious sounding recipe in email...5 Layer Pecan Pie. Definitely going to make this for Thanksgiving.
> 
> http://www.recipelion.com/Pies/Five-Layer-Pecan-Pie/ml/1


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh My God, he lives in Texas and has braids now and I love his singing and his character. I sort of knew the eyes but never everrrrrrrrrrrr thought Willie Nelson. How fun. Thanks, kid. joe


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good night to all. I'm desperately trying to get my body on an earlier schedule and then came the time change - mixed up more than ever. Sweet dreams or have a great day everyone, wherever you are


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Kind of a surprise isn't it. I have known him to look so much like the last picture for so long, never ever thought he would ever look so clean cut. But yes, I do enjoy his music. I am a Country Song Fan through and through. I love all kinds of music, but his is what I grew up on. Glad you enjoyed it Joe.



Joe P said:


> Oh My God, he lives in Texas and has braids now and I love his singing and his character. I sort of knew the eyes but never everrrrrrrrrrrr thought Willie Nelson. How fun. Thanks, kid. joe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> myfanwy - bailee - for some unexplained reason - expects me to knit her a scarf - which is fine with me - i am just surpised that she wants me to - anyhow - she picked five colors of martha stewart glitter eyelash. my question - how many sts and what size needles did you use on your scarf.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


go by the ball band- but I go up at least a size like if it says 4.5mm I use 5.5mm to 6 mm. I have found around 22 stitches to 25 stitches, makes the relatively narrow scarf that is fashionable- and I use garter stitch- less chance of mistakes- and curling. Hope that helps!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joe - you should know better - recipes are never boring - especially when they are wonderful family recipes. type away.

sam



Joe P said:


> Hi y'all my friends, 5mmp wanted my recipe for Joe's Butterhorns
> I make these just like the recipe says and I never deviate


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, dahlinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn (southern) you have made my day. I think he is such an individual and stands by his own type of ethics. I am sure a bunch of people don't agree but you know he doesn't talk them down he just does his life and gives of himself freely. He was in debt to the government for some time with taxes I think but maybe he has cleared all that up by now. I know he has played here in San Antonio to raise money for himself and his debt but that was some time ago. Again thanks so very much. Good night y'alllllllllllll... joe p,.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

And guess what? His birthday is April 30, 1933.  That means he will be 80 this coming year.



Sq_Dancer said:


> Kind of a surprise isn't it. I have known him to look so much like the last picture for so long, never ever thought he would ever look so clean cut. But yes, I do enjoy his music. I am a Country Song Fan through and through. I love all kinds of music, but his is what I grew up on. Glad you enjoyed it Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my exwife is a nurse - she was working and started labor - didn't know what it was - first baby - worked her shift - got off at three and they just took her up to ob - had heather at nine that evening.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Joe, I like individuals. He is certainly one of them. I may be Canadian, but I grew up Country. And my daughter was the only one of my kids that liked it also until............my youngest son who was a Hip Hop fan decided he loved Country too. Must have done something right 



Sq_Dancer said:


> And guess what? His birthday is April 30, 1933. That means he will be 80 this coming year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have made the corn casserole many time but never with onions and green chillies - will have to try it.

sam



Joe P said:


> Well, since you mentioned a few I will respond because I will be flinging hash the next few weeks. he he.
> 
> Martha's Sweet Potato Souffle
> 
> Corn Casserole


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dancer, I would never in a million years guessed that that was Willie Nelson! I guess if he is going to be 80 the look of the pictures fits. I am in shock! Love his music. He is a character!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jiffy comes in a small box - maybe eight ounces.

sam

there are a whole raft of mixes under the jiffy name.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

My mother lost a baby before I was born. It was her first baby and she did not know she was pregnant. She talked to my sister later in life, and explained how big the baby was when it was born. My sister who was a Lab. Tech, estimated it would have been about 7 months along from the size. This was the only male baby she would have had. When I came along about a year later, Mom had TB so she was in the hospital already. She told Dad on the phone about 2 pm that she thought she might have the baby that day. By the time Dad got there after work, I was there.(about 3 hours later) she was not able to hold me until I was about 6 months of age. I had been placed in a wonderful foster home during that time. Dad came to see me every day though....

Sam, were you able to be there for the birth?



thewren said:


> my exwife is a nurse - she was working and started labor - didn't know what it was - first baby - worked her shift - got off at three and they just took her up to ob - had heather at nine that evening.
> 
> sam


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I am soooo making these for my Thanksgiving celebration:
> 
> Easy to Make Pilgrim Hat Cookies for Thanksgiving


Soooo cute and soooo easy....I'm going to add these too, but make them with the dark chocolate Reeses...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is the exact size five - the jiffy mixes are made to serve two people.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow marianne - that was a feast indeed.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Good evening everyone.. all I can say is you all missed one heck of a feast!!! They had 3 or 4 tables (the big long ones) filled with every type of food one can imagine.. homemade Tex-mex, fresh tortillas, tamales.. boiled shrimp, fried shrimp, shrimp scampi.... fried chicken, roasted chicken, chicken casseroles... roast.. pulled pork.. a wonderful smoked brisket.. (wish I could bring that home for sure) (and the tamales) all kinds of veggies.. home canned pickles.. tomatoes fresh off the vines.. (miss being able to fall garden) rolls.. breads.. pies, cakes, cookies.. homemade candies.. I'm telling you it was a feast!!!! I think almost everyone that works in the hospital came through.. and there were still leftovers!!!
> I get to board the plane around 10 in the morning.. should be home by noon or one at the latest. Cindi says she has a surprise for me.. not sure what is up here sleeve.. but as long as I don't have to do any work.. it'll be great ;-)
> Guess I have to get off here.. Joe, I've copied the recipes.. thank you!!! I haven't been able to go to some of the links as this tablet is hard to get it to work. I'll try to get caught up with everyone tomorrow after I get home.
> Hugs, Loves n Prayers,
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you jynx - there was a store in seattle that had spice gumdrops and spice jelly beans - i used to go and buy ten pounds of each about every three months. made sure i got plenty of black and red ones.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Just another thing we have in common......I get a whole bag of black licorice jelly beans at Easter!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all i ever heard was - never eat yellow snow.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> And for all those that read about the Yellow Snow, you have got to listen to this.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok Here is another one for you all. Who is this man?????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would have never guessed dancer - he was quite the handsome young man -

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Yesterday I posted two pictures asking if anyone knew who this man was. As far as I can see Sam is the only one that questioned as to who it was and no one else said anything. I will now reveal who it was.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

And one more to guess.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can see him - i can hear him sing - do you think i can think of his name - one of my favorite country western singers.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Yesterday I posted two pictures asking if anyone knew who this man was. As far as I can see Sam is the only one that questioned as to who it was and no one else said anything. I will now reveal who it was.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

perfect myfanwy -- thanks - she wants a scarf - at least that is what heidi says - about seven or eight inches wide - guess i could just add some sts.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy - bailee - for some unexplained reason - expects me to knit her a scarf - which is fine with me - i am just surpised that she wants me to - anyhow - she picked five colors of martha stewart glitter eyelash. my question - how many sts and what size needles did you use on your scarf.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

watched her being born. one of the high points in my life were watching my two daughters being born.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Sam, were you able to be there for the birth?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm just going to wait until you tell us - have no idea.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> And one more to guess.....


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Clue:
Both pictures that I just posted are singers. Neither of their stage names were their birth names. The first one is now 51 years old and the other one is now 72 years old.



thewren said:


> i'm just going to wait until you tell us - have no idea.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

One more clue:
Both singers were born in England.



Sq_Dancer said:


> Clue:
> Both pictures that I just posted are singers. Neither of their stage names were their birth names. The first one is now 51 years old and the other one is now 72 years old.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Just so everyone knows, I will be around for a couple of days and then I am going away for a couple of days with B to see my ex brother-in-law. I get along well with my ex in-laws so this will be a fun time. Just did not want anyone worrying about me while I am gone. I will leave sometime before noon on Thursday and be back on Saturday so will miss the first part of the next tea party.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well about 9.20am tomorrow, we will be having a partial eclipse of the sun- they expect it will be about 90%.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

8 more pages to read,, but the eyes are closing....

Doc.. I loved Anthropology when in school ... not so much the math, especially binary.... Your sandwich is great sounding and will do that over the week-end...The yarn store is WONDERFUL.... Can't wait to come visit... All my weaving places here have closed so it is all mail order now... though I can still get some spinning supplies... I wonde what poor DH will do.... as I will surely need several hours to see it all... 

Marianne... Hip Hip Hurray!!!! So glad you are patched up enough to come home. I know that you have been well cared for and loved, but home is always best...

Angora.... Love the bed and it certainly is a family hierloom.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Well the paper is done. Although my brain has balked at doing the math homework. Guess I'll be doing that when i get to school early tomorrow.

So Willie Nelson. Hmm. That's cool. Never would have guessed in a million years. LOL.

Just got caught up on all the pages. Wow. Lots and lots of recipes.  I'll have to try some of them out next week. The only question is which ones? LOL.

Anyhow. I'm off to rest. School starts early. I'll catch up with everyone this weekend. Till then be safe in the weather and have fun knitting! 

V/r,
Doc


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, here is some nostalgia. Who remembers Dick and Jane?
> ...


So did we. I think the dog was called Fluff?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't take many photos the first few days in London. First day went to see The Regent Street Motor Show, perfect for the petrol heads.
> ...


Yes there were some dressed in period clothes. I have been to many car shows, never of this size. The Veteran Car Run is not a race. The cars are all in working order and will be coaxed into making the 55 mile run. For some of the 100+ year old cars this must be quite the challenge. I really enjoyed seeing that these cars are not sitting in some feild or museum rusting away. They are being used.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't take many photos the first few days in London. First day went to see The Regent Street Motor Show, perfect for the petrol heads.
> ...


I do too especially ones so well taken care of and still running. These people have pride in their cars and it showed.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Joe P said:


> Are you all interested in all my family's recipes or is that going to be too much?
> 
> Company potatoes and cranberries receipes please Joe!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I think someone posted a pumpkin custard or souffle, or something like that. But I can't find it.
> 
> Joe posted a sweet potatoe souffle on pg 66 i believe


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Joe, my first time hosting Thanksgiving, I let everyone know we would not be watching football; they turned it on anyway. The next year, I hosted again, and this time, I told them the TV was broken. My BIL went over and turned the TV on, and said, "It's not broken!", so I went over and cut the plug off with my scissors. I said to him, "It's broken now!" lol I wasn't allowed to host Thanksgiving after that. hahaha Now, I bring my knitting and ignore them.
Roberta



Joe P said:


> My family back home had to watch football and that was such a bore to many of us so in my home I have banned it. I tell everyone before they come about it so they won't be dissapointed. he he. I have music playing and everyone is in such a calm and serene mood no high drama. I am getting older and love the serenity.
> 
> Joe p.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

We knew you could do it.



thewren said:


> good lord five - we think in the same vein - i am using orange cotton yarn - have four repeats done - doesn't look tooooooo bad - a few mistakes but as you said - the dirty dishes won't mind.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thank you Joe, for sharing your family recipes. I love family recipes...the older, the better. I have a whole box of someone's recipes to go through that I received from my dear mother-in-law's church bazaar. They belonged to a friend of her's husband. The husband is the last living relative in that family and has no children...didn't want the recipes. Feels to me like a piece of history. Some were damp so they are all laid out to dry and then it will be fun to read through them. Am I a geek? I love to read cookbooks and recipes as much as a novel. I love to read the way the older women used to talk...when giving an amount of lard, instead of saying how many ounces, grams or cups, one recipe I glanced at read - lard the size of an egg, etc. - haha. I hope to someday maybe type up all the recipes and categorize them into sections and see if there are any cousins in that man's family that might want a copy...I feel bad to just let them go to waste. That will be my non-knitting winter project


I don't think that makes you a geek, I do the same thing. I learned to cook by a pinch of this a couple handfuls of that, a smidgen of something else.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Angora, what did you do to straighten out your finger? My doctor said she thinks I have Osteoarthritis, and my fingers are curving very badly, my knuckles are all swollen, and they hurt to put pressure on them. I sure would like to make them quit hurting!
Roberta



Angora1 said:


> ;-) Oh yes, so glad it isn't RA. Must say that osteoarthritis is no picnic either, but at least it doesn't attack muscle. I have always tested positive for RA and believed that someday it would go away and guess what. My doctor said I tested negative a few months ago. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Then I found out I have osteoarth....too. I have made so many changes to my life and my fingers have straightened out some and I am able to do the stairs a little bit now. More and more all the time. I read a book on curing arthritis years ago and said I could never do that and this was over 30 years ago. Now I am doing what it says and it is helping believe it or not. Whatever way you choose, hugs and wishes for getting this under control before it affects your mobility and knitting!!! ;-) After all, we have all these trips to make.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Boy am I tired. DD got home at 6:10 a.m. from pulling her overnight work. Bless her heart she has to go back in a few hours. I slept but did keep waking up. Have physical atherapy at 9:30 and a few errand to run but guarantee you I will be taking a nap this afternoon. Will check back in later. Everyone have a blessed morning.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

You're a good mom Gwenie. I hope your daughter's inspection goes well today. It's always stressful when corporate visits.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well about 9.20am tomorrow, we will be having a partial eclipse of the sun- they expect it will be about 90%.


Yes, I had heard that down your way you will be having a partial solar eclipse. Will you be seeing it? I guess there are ways to look at these things that are safe for the eyes. Up here in the northern hemisphere we wont see any of it, but that is ok because we had one not too too long ago! 

Are you back into your routine of early rising to make bread and listen to BBC? 

It is all calm and quiet here this morning. The birds were singing and being all "merry and bright" this morning about 6:45am so I listened to them for a bit, got up and swept more snow off the steps and put down seeds for them.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Joe, my first time hosting Thanksgiving, I let everyone know we would not be watching football; they turned it on anyway. The next year, I hosted again, and this time, I told them the TV was broken. My BIL went over and turned the TV on, and said, "It's not broken!", so I went over and cut the plug off with my scissors. I said to him, "It's broken now!" lol I wasn't allowed to host Thanksgiving after that. hahaha Now, I bring my knitting and ignore them.
> Roberta
> 
> 
> ...


Roberta!!! you rebel!!!!! haha, the rebel knitter!!! Love it!! when necessary, innovation is the best resource!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

My gosh, you have guts. Admire that. LOL



rpuhrmann said:


> Joe, my first time hosting Thanksgiving, I let everyone know we would not be watching football; they turned it on anyway. The next year, I hosted again, and this time, I told them the TV was broken. My BIL went over and turned the TV on, and said, "It's not broken!", so I went over and cut the plug off with my scissors. I said to him, "It's broken now!" lol I wasn't allowed to host Thanksgiving after that. hahaha Now, I bring my knitting and ignore them.
> Roberta
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Angora, what did you do to straighten out your finger? My doctor said she thinks I have Osteoarthritis, and my fingers are curving very badly, my knuckles are all swollen, and they hurt to put pressure on them. I sure would like to make them quit hurting!
> Roberta
> 
> 
> ...


Roberta, sometimes when my hand/thumb ache and my wrist too, I will fill a hot water bottle and sit it on my lap. Pull on a pair of mittens, set my hand on the hot water bottle. The heat does stop the aches for me. Sometimes I dont bother with mittens but just put a towel over the hot water bottle and rest my hands on it. Hope that helps a bit. I dont know how to straighten out the pinky finger. :wink:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Can't imagine how people are so rude as to touch your things without permission anyway. Was this your husband's brother or your sister's husband? What was your husband's thoughts on not being able to watch the game?



rpuhrmann said:


> Joe, my first time hosting Thanksgiving, I let everyone know we would not be watching football; they turned it on anyway. The next year, I hosted again, and this time, I told them the TV was broken. My BIL went over and turned the TV on, and said, "It's not broken!", so I went over and cut the plug off with my scissors. I said to him, "It's broken now!" lol I wasn't allowed to host Thanksgiving after that. hahaha Now, I bring my knitting and ignore them.
> Roberta
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is the exact size five - the jiffy mixes are made to serve two people. sam
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Thank you Sam. I am doing the cabling dishcloth today.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Here is something for 5mmdpns and Sam. But I am sure you all will enjoy.

http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-right-cross-cork-cable-stitch/?utm_source=New+Stitch+A+Day&utm_campaign=6179739dda-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Joe P said:


> Hi y'all my friends, 5mmp wanted my recipe for Joe's Butterhorns
> I make these just like the recipe says and I never deviate
> 
> People rave about them:
> ...


5 asked and all wanted!!! Thanks 5 Oh and I have to cook Thanksgiving for 11 people Yikes. Of course I want your mom's/family's/friends recipes. That would be wonderful.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

What a marathon.... I've just read from page 13 to 71 of this week's KTP, it's taken me nearly 3 hours!! I've read so much I can't remember half of it, so please forgive me for not replying to it all. Marianne, I'm so pleased that things have worked out for you and that you should be on your way home now. :thumbup: :thumbup: Lurker, I'm glad you enjoyed your trip and that Fale and the dogs were glad to see you return. Dreamweaver, so happy that it was a 'no cancer' diagnosis! :thumbup: :thumbup: Joe, hope your dog is still doing well, with no more fits. To everyone else, have a happy day. ((((hugs)))) from Kate.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Good Morning all. Had a fabulous dinner with DH. We tried new dishes at the Chinese restaurant. Over 20 to choose from. Had Chinese broccoli with garlic sauce and the sauce was not thick but light and so delicious. We didn't know that the broccoli would be different but it was a stem and leaf instead of like our broccoli. Then green beans that were spiced exquisitely and stir fried. Third was veggie lo mein. First time DH ever had lo mein. First time in a Chinese restaurant since we started eating vegetarian and we couldn't believe that we didn't miss the meat at all. Totally full with leftovers and everything was so delicious.

By the way, there will be meteor showers:
This year is a bit unusual in that the Leonids are expected to show two peaks of activity, one on Saturday morning (Nov. 17) and another on Tuesday morning (Nov. 20). Hope I remember. I always tell people and then forget myself. I remember one year lying on the roof of our farmhouse with DH after he got home from a music job (gig), each with a glass of wine and watching the meteors go overhead. It was fabulous. We have tried since and didn't see a one. Hope we have more luck this year.

I have 11 people for dinner and guess what I am responsible for. Yes, you have it....the turkey. Well, no problem. But it is a little funny. Even at Christmas I will probably do a prime rib for everyone. I don't feel that they have to eat what I eat, but I will make enough of ours that they can have some too. Think I might make Joe's butterhorns too. Wouldn't everyone be surprised. I used to make all my own bread but had to stop when I gained too much weight.

Don't know if you remember when I did that Latvian twist or not but I am experimenting with 3 yarns that are totally different sizes and just knitting. Think it will be a scarf or maybe cowl if when I hold it up it looks right, but the yarn is so gorgeous I might want it longer as a scarf. Have been doing a yarn over 3 stitches in on each side where there is stockinette and somehow I got a yarn over 1 stitch off about 3 rows down so I frogged. Think I should have picked. Very thin mohair like gossamer, then the yarn overs. Not as easy as I thought. Hope I can figure it out. I didn't know what to do with 3 such different yarns that I bought. They came together and were from some ladies in Chagrin Falls, Ohio. Absolutely gorgeous yarns and hand dyed colors. Someone suggested I just try knitting them with the same size needle, so that is what I am doing and had no idea what I would end up with, so it is an experiment for me as I always have to have a pattern and this is all mine. Very simple, just stockinette and garter stitch. Too bad I had to frog. I did the Latvian twist again further up to since this is an experiment and Sam had asked something about that. Like it for that too. I get the feeling one could turn this into a little girl's skirt or even free flowing dress. I think of myself as Sorlenna, well just a wee little tiny bit. Maybe someday Sorlenna I will understand the whole concept enough to design, but for now it is a scarf and I'm feeling so creative. LOL You know I've only ever had patterns for scarves too. Oh dear, this really was a letter, not a post.  :roll:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

The Canadarm that is so valuable and used at the space station was "invented" thirty-one years ago today. The countries sure new how to come together to acheive something that would be of mutual benefit when it suited them. There is not enough "coming together" anymore over things and too much stuff divides countries.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Good Morning all. Had a fabulous dinner with DH. We tried new dishes at the Chinese restaurant. Over 20 to choose from. Had Chinese broccoli with garlic sauce and the sauce was not thick but light and so delicious. We didn't know that the broccoli would be different but it was a stem and leaf instead of like our broccoli. Then green beans that were spiced exquisitely and stir fried. Third was veggie lo mein. First time DH ever had lo mein. First time in a Chinese restaurant since we started eating vegetarian and we couldn't believe that we didn't miss the meat at all. Totally full with leftovers and everything was so delicious.


Angora, I do enjoy going to the Chinese restaurant for their Chinese vegies! They all use the stems and leaves as well as the brocoli heads. Love the cauliflowers and the bok choy too. The sauce is wonderful! Sure is tasty.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora, I do enjoy going to the Chinese restaurant for their Chinese vegies! They all use the stems and leaves as well as the brocoli heads. Love the cauliflowers and the bok choy too. The sauce is wonderful! Sure is tasty.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Here is something for 5mmdpns and Sam. But I am sure you all will enjoy.
> 
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-right-cross-cork-cable-stitch/?utm_source=New+Stitch+A+Day&utm_campaign=6179739dda-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email


It can get complicated -- this cable business. hmmmgh! starting to feel like Larry the Cable Guy!!! (different cabling than this?????......) ok, getting my cables in a twist should be easy for me.....haha. Off to find my yarn now! :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sq_Dancer said:
> ...


Actually I don't recall much about them- I know that by six I was reading my Alison Uttely books in preference to Beatrix Potter- it was the children that had found reading harder who had to read them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

rpuhrmann said:


> Joe, my first time hosting Thanksgiving, I let everyone know we would not be watching football; they turned it on anyway. The next year, I hosted again, and this time, I told them the TV was broken. My BIL went over and turned the TV on, and said, "It's not broken!", so I went over and cut the plug off with my scissors. I said to him, "It's broken now!" lol I wasn't allowed to host Thanksgiving after that. hahaha Now, I bring my knitting and ignore them.
> Roberta


[/quote]

Hysterical!!!! Great solution. I really wouldn't mind if they watched football but we don't have tv, so best they could do is watch a video of some old games. LOL


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > Here is something for 5mmdpns and Sam. But I am sure you all will enjoy.
> ...


Just find a simple one where you put a designated number of stitches on the holder, the wee little ones we are teaching manners to so that they let the others go first. Then knitting the sweet little ones that waited so patiently, or not. Sometimes the ones waiting wait in front and sometimes they wait in back. This determines which way the cable twists. To me it is magic! That is why I love cables so. To me the socks are amazing and I can't wait till Christmas and birthdays are all over so I can learn those 5. Will look up your workshop and work my way through it, thanks to Designer making them still available. If you figured out socks you can do this. Think of a cable hook as a curved dpn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well about 9.20am tomorrow, we will be having a partial eclipse of the sun- they expect it will be about 90%.
> ...


yes -just soaking the bread pan- that I had forgotten to do before I left - then measure a loaf for Fale- the Beeb has the sports news on at the moment Los Angeles Lakers new boss just made it on. On does not have much exposed film to view an eclipse through these days, but at 90% I expect even with the cloudy conditions predicted, I should be aware of it!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Yes, I have always had the Chinese vegie dishes everytime I go to the Chinese restaurants. They do a stir fry and sauce with mixed vegies -- brocoli stems and leaves and heads, cauliflower heads, carrot slices, bok choy, onions, celery, green peppers, and sometime toss in bean sprouts too. It is all mixed and cooked together. Very delicious and so filling too! Sometimes I order it with rice as a side dish.
> ok, feeling like Chinese food now - perhaps tomorrow as they have a noon buffet on Wednesdays and this is one of their main dishes! :wink:


I saw a mixed veggie on there and will try that next time. If I were up there I would meet you for that noon buffet. ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I have always had the Chinese vegie dishes everytime I go to the Chinese restaurants. They do a stir fry and sauce with mixed vegies -- brocoli stems and leaves and heads, cauliflower heads, carrot slices, bok choy, onions, celery, green peppers, and sometime toss in bean sprouts too. It is all mixed and cooked together. Very delicious and so filling too! Sometimes I order it with rice as a side dish.
> ...


You just say the word, and we are off to the Chinese restaurant! I love the owners. The wife, Jan, never sees me without hugging me to bits, haha, and I have a lot of bits to hug!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I think someone posted a pumpkin custard or souffle, or something like that. But I can't find it.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Is it a clay pot you do the bread in? I just bought one myself and have not used it yet. How do you find it?



Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Morning all... getting ready to head out soon, packed up and a few of my friends are here to say their good-byes. 
Cindi did break down and tell me the surprise as she had some problems and had to ask a few questions. :lol: She has arranged for a friend to take my camper and set it up at a State Park that is only a few miles from our house. Problem was she had no idea where the key was to the lock on the tongue and why her key didn't work for the door. She had forgotten that I had it replaced, she was using her old keys. It is a nice surprise for sure.. I will take lot's of knitting along and maybe have time to organize all the patterns I have downloaded, move them to my passport storage. Won't have any internet while I'm there but will be nice to just relax and have quiet time. Will be gone I guess till Saturday morning.. I can't decide if I'm more excited to be coming home or to be able to have time by myself. I am not used to living with someone other than my sons and late husband and they were never around 24/7/365. 
Gotta run the car is here, I'm on my way!!!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!
Thank you all so very much for all the prayers and wishes that you have sent. I hope to go back and re read and copy the recipes and check out the links that have been posted. 
Love you all so very much!!! Hugs, Loves and Lot's of prayers.. 
Marianne :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> You just say the word, and we are off to the Chinese restaurant! I love the owners. The wife, Jan, never sees me without hugging me to bits, haha, and I have a lot of bits to hug!


I didn't know or forgot you had lots to love too. I am fluffy and I call it voluptuous too. Was just reading an article on flying and all the problems with being overweight and that airlines are forbidding personal belt extenders. The seats have gotten smaller to sell more seats. I have to lose. Can you believe I gained 4 after losing 4 just from too much popcorn at the theater when I saw ARGO. I know some was the salt but haven't lost it and that was Saturday. I was always underweight my whole life and am not used to this. Happened when I herniated my disc on both sides and couldn't walk. Then one thing after the other that made movement hard, like the RA and osteo, fibro and no energy so that days in bed weren't unusual. In otherwords life happened. Just won't come off. I always saw thin vegetarians, but here's one that isn't. I have to get moving. Did the stationary bike last night but just a little to see how I did. I'm good to go!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Safe journey home, Marianne. Enjoy the rest and will be glad to talk to you when you are back online again. (((HUGS)))


Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning all... getting ready to head out soon, packed up and a few of my friends are here to say their good-byes.
> Cindi did break down and tell me the surprise as she had some problems and had to ask a few questions. :lol: She has arranged for a friend to take my camper and set it up at a State Park that is only a few miles from our house. Problem was she had no idea where the key was to the lock on the tongue and why her key didn't work for the door. She had forgotten that I had it replaced, she was using her old keys. It is a nice surprise for sure.. I will take lot's of knitting along and maybe have time to organize all the patterns I have downloaded, move them to my passport storage. Won't have any internet while I'm there but will be nice to just relax and have quiet time. Will be gone I guess till Saturday morning.. I can't decide if I'm more excited to be coming home or to be able to have time by myself. I am not used to living with someone other than my sons and late husband and they were never around 24/7/365.
> Gotta run the car is here, I'm on my way!!!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!
> Thank you all so very much for all the prayers and wishes that you have sent. I hope to go back and re read and copy the recipes and check out the links that have been posted.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh Marianne, have a wonderful time in the camper. We will look forward to when you get back home after your time alone and you can tell us all about it. Just make sure you have a cell phone!!!!
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> good lord five - we think in the same vein - i am using orange cotton yarn - have four repeats done - doesn't look tooooooo bad - a few mistakes but as you said - the dirty dishes won't mind.
> 
> sam
> 
> 5 - Sam, you could do this too?


[/quote]

Yay!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne, enjoy your welcome home surprise! enjoy your relaxing time away camping out in the camper! have fun doing your knitting and organizing and singing so-low!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanksgiving is at my house, and yes, we will watch football or basketball. I am as big a sports fan as any man. I watch sports all the time. Our only requirement is that we turn the TV off during the prayer. Then it is back on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> What a marathon.... I've just read from page 13 to 71 of this week's KTP, it's taken me nearly 3 hours!! I've read so much I can't remember half of it, so please forgive me for not replying to it all. Marianne, I'm so pleased that things have worked out for you and that you should be on your way home now. :thumbup: :thumbup: Lurker, I'm glad you enjoyed your trip and that Fale and the dogs were glad to see you return. Dreamweaver, so happy that it was a 'no cancer' diagnosis! :thumbup: :thumbup: Joe, hope your dog is still doing well, with no more fits. To everyone else, have a happy day. ((((hugs)))) from Kate.


It is great news that Dreamweaver has! 
The trip seems almost dream like- life is so back to normal- rubbish morning this morning- although the high point yesterday was when I was speaking to my daughter, because I was so delighted that one of the sets of Meccano I have bought to give Ben later [when he is old enough] is metal not plastic. Ben obviously knew Mum was speaking to nana, because he let her know he wanted to speak to nana- and then announced to me with great pride that he had just done his 'peepee', turns out he had got to his 'potty' in time, to do it where one should, and in all innocence this was his news for nana- nana was duly delighted- but then his shyness took over again. It was lovely to hear the little boy's enthusiasm at his achievement.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning all... getting ready to head out soon, packed up and a few of my friends are here to say their good-byes.
> Cindi did break down and tell me the surprise as she had some problems and had to ask a few questions. :lol: She has arranged for a friend to take my camper and set it up at a State Park that is only a few miles from our house. Problem was she had no idea where the key was to the lock on the tongue and why her key didn't work for the door. She had forgotten that I had it replaced, she was using her old keys. It is a nice surprise for sure.. I will take lot's of knitting along and maybe have time to organize all the patterns I have downloaded, move them to my passport storage. Won't have any internet while I'm there but will be nice to just relax and have quiet time. Will be gone I guess till Saturday morning.. I can't decide if I'm more excited to be coming home or to be able to have time by myself. I am not used to living with someone other than my sons and late husband and they were never around 24/7/365.
> Gotta run the car is here, I'm on my way!!!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!
> Thank you all so very much for all the prayers and wishes that you have sent. I hope to go back and re read and copy the recipes and check out the links that have been posted.
> ...


That is tremendous news Marianne- do enjoy your quiet time!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh how cute. Little children do give us such joy in their innocense. Maybe he will be the bridge between you and your daughter. Fingers crossed.



Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > What a marathon.... I've just read from page 13 to 71 of this week's KTP, it's taken me nearly 3 hours!! I've read so much I can't remember half of it, so please forgive me for not replying to it all. Marianne, I'm so pleased that things have worked out for you and that you should be on your way home now. :thumbup: :thumbup: Lurker, I'm glad you enjoyed your trip and that Fale and the dogs were glad to see you return. Dreamweaver, so happy that it was a 'no cancer' diagnosis! :thumbup: :thumbup: Joe, hope your dog is still doing well, with no more fits. To everyone else, have a happy day. ((((hugs)))) from Kate.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Good Morning all...
> 
> By the way, there will be meteor showers...
> 
> ...


there has to be a starting point, Angora- and a scarf or cowl is a very good one, IMHO. Good luck!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Oh how cute. Little children do give us such joy in their innocense. Maybe he will be the bridge between you and your daughter. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was quite interesting to see how reserved she is even with her father- where she unbent was with her godmother. My SIL in London was telling me of Bronwen's horror, that on an hour long trip to the university that I did regularly with her big sister from 9 months old on, if the baby needed to suckle, that was what we did rather than having upset baby. Some of my lecturers handled having the baby in class very well- but the professor went burko, when I was changing her nappy one day- and he walked in early- we got her in to the creche promptly. I blame a lot of the issues on the fraught situation when their father put me out to work- he still claims I was a useless mother- mind you in his view he did all the mothering of his third child- but I was around at the time, and I did not notice him being especially involved with the baby! Chris also claims that Peter the SIL is no good as a father- which is very much not my opinion. I have long felt that in any situation there are as many versions of the truth, as there are participants and observers.
Hopefully the little boy will help us bridge the problems. I am probably hyper sensitive about it- given that I have worn the 'blame' for so much because of my illness. 
think positive! I have been 9 years now without a hospitalisation. This is one of the reasons now why I stand by Fale, because he has stood by me when things have been rough.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I left my ex husband, the father of my children, in August of 2000. My youngest son was 13 years old and lived half time with me and half time with his father. His father was bitter bitter bitter that I left as he would no longer get a future inhertiance that I might get one day. The words that came out of my son's mouth were the words of his father and I had put downs for a long time. Things like I was not a good housekeeper and I could not keep a pretty garden etc. I took it for so long because I felt guilty about breaking the family up while he was still younger. All you had to do was look around and my house was clean and tidy and pretty and my gardens were show gardens. His father's house got worse and worse to the point that now my son who still lives with him is ready to move out because the place is an embarassement to him and his fiance. I finally stood up to my son one day after taking the abuse I kept getting and told him, I was not all the things he was accusing me of. Open his eyes and have a look at whose house was a mess etc. I also told him I was his mother and he shall never talk to me that way again and that I deserve respect. He never did it again. We are much closer now that he is 25. I am so proud of him and his accomplishments. I never stopped loving my son or any of my children even though I did not like some of the things they have done in their lives. I will always love them deeply. Hang in there Lurker. Things can change but we do not have to put up with the abuse either.



Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Oh how cute. Little children do give us such joy in their innocense. Maybe he will be the bridge between you and your daughter. Fingers crossed.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is great news that Dreamweaver has!
> The trip seems almost dream like- life is so back to normal- rubbish morning this morning- although the high point yesterday was when I was speaking to my daughter, because I was so delighted that one of the sets of Meccano I have bought to give Ben later [when he is old enough] is metal not plastic. Ben obviously knew Mum was speaking to nana, because he let her know he wanted to speak to nana- and then announced to me with great pride that he had just done his 'peepee', turns out he had got to his 'potty' in time, to do it where one should, and in all innocence this was his news for nana- nana was duly delighted- but then his shyness took over again. It was lovely to hear the little boy's enthusiasm at his achievement.


_____________________________
Too cute!!!! Oh nana Lurker, isn't it wonderful that he asked to tell you and then actually talked to you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Very special and you got to share in that special moment with him. Not sure what Meccano is?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker, sending you love and hugs. Too many women have their children turned against them by their husbands who twist the truth. They are children themselves, or acting like a child and use their own children as revenge and for their own support. Dancer is another one. My friend and my sister, two others. In spite of seeing the truth the children are confused and believe what the fathers say. We are so glad Fale has been there for you with those big bear hugs. Now we know you are losing even those as he loses his faculties. I hope that in some small way we can help to support you. Sending you love and hugs across the miles. We don't want you back in the hospital so please take care of you and get the time away that you need to meet your girlfriends. So glad you have had two wonderful trips recently. Looks like you will have to put the joy into your life, but that phone call was just priceless. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > It is great news that Dreamweaver has!
> ...


It was so great that he really wanted to talk to me!
Meccano is a construction set, with plates, and girders, nuts and bolts, wheels, and so on that can be built into just about anything- limited only by one's imagination. The sets I have bought include 6 volt motors, and although Ben is definitely not at that level yet, we anticipate he will much enjoy them, when he is old enough


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker, I will have to check that Meccano out and see if we have it here. Yes, a great gift for sure and should last a long time. Also, I have another message for you back on the last page in case you had already moved on.

Checked and we do have it!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker, sending you love and hugs. Too many women have their children turned against them by their husbands who twist the truth. They are children themselves, or acting like a child and use their own children as revenge and for their own support. Dancer is another one. My friend and my sister, two others. In spite of seeing the truth the children are confused and believe what the fathers say. We are so glad Fale has been there for you with those big bear hugs. Now we know you are losing even those as he loses his faculties. I hope that in some small way we can help to support you. Sending you love and hugs across the miles. We don't want you back in the hospital so please take care of you and get the time away that you need to meet your girlfriends. So glad you have had two wonderful trips recently. Looks like you will have to put the joy into your life, but that phone call was just priceless. :thumbup:


I have a couple of outings lined up- I have two friends, one from Fiji, one from Afghanistan, both Muslim, whom I will visit, especially now that Fale is handling things so much better at home- being on his own has meant that he is not leaning on me as much- we had two lots of visitors last night, and he was delighted with the Samoan way the gentlemen handled their visit- things became quite formal- but it was great to see Fale so at ease, even so. AND he coped with the fact that I had been out and was knitting rather than doing housework- although he asked me to do the vacuum cleaning before the girls came!
The KTP friends I have made do indeed help- especially the hugs even though virtual, that we share! So here is one from me, a BIG (((((((HUG))))))), all round!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

doogie
Here is a yummi recipe that I use often.
Doc's Cheddar Turkey delight (makes two sandwiches)
This is yummi and fills you up fast. Plus it is easy to fix first thing in the morning before school. :)[/quote said:


> I like this recipe; I will keep that in mind for when I get home post-work.
> 
> I'm also snagging the copy-cat recipe of the Jiffy Corn mix. I have lots of corn meal that needs to be used before it goes bad.
> 
> Good to see this place so busy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a couple of outings lined up- I have two friends, one from Fiji, one from Afghanistan, both Muslim, whom I will visit, especially now that Fale is handling things so much better at home- being on his own has meant that he is not leaning on me as much- we had two lots of visitors last night, and he was delighted with the Samoan way the gentlemen handled their visit- things became quite formal- but it was great to see Fale so at ease, even so. AND he coped with the fact that I had been out and was knitting rather than doing housework- although he asked me to do the vacuum cleaning before the girls came!
> The KTP friends I have made do indeed help- especially the hugs even though virtual, that we share! So here is one from me, a BIG (((((((HUG))))))), all round!


So glad to hear that you have time out with friends and also glad to hear of some improvement with Fale. I'm learning the virtual hugs so here....(((((((HUG)))))))) For You. That's my first virtual hug other than my normal "Hugs."


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The birds have started their chorus, and the sky is lightening- the day is dawning- but it seems to be grey and cloudy- I don't think we will see much of the eclipse!

thank you Angora!!!

Correction- the sky has cleared and it is looking sunny now!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The birds have started their chorus, and the sky is lightening- the day is dawning- but it seems to be grey and cloudy- I don't think we will see much of the eclipse!
> 
> thank you Angora!!!


You are so welcome. Now go and conquer the day!!!! Even if it will be a dark one. :lol: :lol: :lol: Hmmmmmm, but not dark in your heart. Just outside.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > What a marathon.... I've just read from page 13 to 71 of this week's KTP, it's taken me nearly 3 hours!! I've read so much I can't remember half of it, so please forgive me for not replying to it all. Marianne, I'm so pleased that things have worked out for you and that you should be on your way home now. :thumbup: :thumbup: Lurker, I'm glad you enjoyed your trip and that Fale and the dogs were glad to see you return. Dreamweaver, so happy that it was a 'no cancer' diagnosis! :thumbup: :thumbup: Joe, hope your dog is still doing well, with no more fits. To everyone else, have a happy day. ((((hugs)))) from Kate.
> ...


It is good when the little things are worth sharing with Nana's.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


It was so lovely to hear the delight in his voice!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Safe Trip and enjoy your little get a way in the Park!! Love, AZ


Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning all... getting ready to head out soon, packed up and a few of my friends are here to say their good-byes.
> Cindi did break down and tell me the surprise as she had some problems and had to ask a few questions. :lol: She has arranged for a friend to take my camper and set it up at a State Park that is only a few miles from our house. Problem was she had no idea where the key was to the lock on the tongue and why her key didn't work for the door. She had forgotten that I had it replaced, she was using her old keys. It is a nice surprise for sure.. I will take lot's of knitting along and maybe have time to organize all the patterns I have downloaded, move them to my passport storage. Won't have any internet while I'm there but will be nice to just relax and have quiet time. Will be gone I guess till Saturday morning.. I can't decide if I'm more excited to be coming home or to be able to have time by myself. I am not used to living with someone other than my sons and late husband and they were never around 24/7/365.
> Gotta run the car is here, I'm on my way!!!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!
> Thank you all so very much for all the prayers and wishes that you have sent. I hope to go back and re read and copy the recipes and check out the links that have been posted.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

That is a fabulous phone conversation L2 - He really is opening up to you - I googled the word Meccano and see that it is like our erector sets - great toy!! Have a wonderful day - AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > What a marathon.... I've just read from page 13 to 71 of this week's KTP, it's taken me nearly 3 hours!! I've read so much I can't remember half of it, so please forgive me for not replying to it all. Marianne, I'm so pleased that things have worked out for you and that you should be on your way home now. :thumbup: :thumbup: Lurker, I'm glad you enjoyed your trip and that Fale and the dogs were glad to see you return. Dreamweaver, so happy that it was a 'no cancer' diagnosis! :thumbup: :thumbup: Joe, hope your dog is still doing well, with no more fits. To everyone else, have a happy day. ((((hugs)))) from Kate.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

It is good when the little things are worth sharing with Nana's.[/quote]

It was so lovely to hear the delight in his voice![/quote]

That is what I love so much about the grandsons the delight in their voices over the smallest of achievements.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Here's to mending hearts and heads!!!! Love to you J - AZ

It was quite interesting to see how reserved she is even with her father- where she unbent was with her godmother. My SIL in London was telling me of Bronwen's horror, that on an hour long trip to the university that I did regularly with her big sister from 9 months old on, if the baby needed to suckle, that was what we did rather than having upset baby. Some of my lecturers handled having the baby in class very well- but the professor went burko, when I was changing her nappy one day- and he walked in early- we got her in to the creche promptly. I blame a lot of the issues on the fraught situation when their father put me out to work- he still claims I was a useless mother- mind you in his view he did all the mothering of his third child- but I was around at the time, and I did not notice him being especially involved with the baby! Chris also claims that Peter the SIL is no good as a father- which is very much not my opinion. I have long felt that in any situation there are as many versions of the truth, as there are participants and observers.
Hopefully the little boy will help us bridge the problems. I am probably hyper sensitive about it- given that I have worn the 'blame' for so much because of my illness. 
think positive! I have been 9 years now without a hospitalisation. This is one of the reasons now why I stand by Fale, because he has stood by me when things have been rough.[/quote]


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't know if anyone is interested but this is what I have done with my turkeys, in the past, and plan to do again this year...turns out yummy and tender with good flavor:

CIDER GLAZED TURKEY

1 gallon apple cider, divided
1 cup salt
1 bunch fresh thyme, divided
3 sprigs fresh rosemary
1 bunch fresh sage
5 cups ice cubes
6 cups water
1, 13-15 pound frozen turkey, defrosted
2 tablespoons canola oil
1 tablespoon poultry seasoning
1/2 teaspoon fresh ground black pepper
1/4 cup brown sugar

Brine:
In a large pot, with a lid that is big enough to fit the turkey, add all but 2 cups of the apple cider and bring to a boil, over medium heat. Add the salt, 3 springs of thyme, 3 sprigs of rosemary and stir to dissolve the salt. Remove from the heat, add 5 cups ice and 6 cups water and stir. (I do this in my cooking pot and then pour it into a food-safe bucket.) Put the turkey into the brine and hold it down so that the cavity fills with the brine. If the turkey is not completely submerged in the brine, add another 2-3 cups water, until covered. Cover with the lid and refrigerate overnight or up to 24 hours.

Glaze:
In a small saucepan, combine the reserved 2 cups of apple cider and 1/4 cup of brown sugar. Simmer until it reduces and there is about 1/2 cup left in the saucpan.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

Remove the turkey from the brine, rinse and pat dry. Arrange it, breast side up, in a roasting pan. Stuff the remaining thyme and the bunch of sage into the cavity and tuck the wings back underneath the bottom of the breast. Tie the legs together with a piece of butcher's twine.

In a small bowl, combine the canola oil, poultry seasoning and pepper. Brush the turkey liberally, until completely coated. Put in the oven and roast until an instant-read thermometer, inserted into the thickest part of the thigh, registers 165 degrees F., about 2 1/2-3 hours. about 30 minutes before the turkey is done, liberally baste the bird with some of the cider glaze. Baste with the remaining glaze 2 more times at 10 minute intervals. Remove from the oven and let rest at least 15 minutes before carving. Transfer to a serving platter and serve.

I'm sorry I don't know the conversions for any of the above amounts but this is really more about the method than the amounts. I'd never brined a turkey before 2009 (first time I made this) and am truly sold on the yummy, juicy outcome. I was surprised at the mild flavor from the apple cider. When I think of brining, I think of water and salt but suppose you could try just about anything in that liquid...don't know about wine but I might give that a go as an experiment with brining a chicken in the near future. 

Cheers and good eats to all


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

As a footnote to the above, my mother was a registered nurse and honestly, kind of a germ-o-phobe. All my years growing up I didn't know you could put stuffing into the cavity of the turkey...we just never did it. I guess mom was afraid of the turkey juices and the stuffing not getting hot enough...don't know for sure. Stuffing was something that was made on the side and baked in the oven so there were toasty, crispy bits on the top - which we all fought over - ha! I pretty much make mine the same way now but on top of the stove (I don't put egg in it like my mom did) and I put the stuffing under the broiler a few minutes before serving to achieve that toasty, crispy top


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

A woman without curves:  Hmmm Guess B will just have to like a nice long leisurely ride. Hmmm Did I really say that????


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hahahaha, Dancer, I love it!!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Hehehehehe So do I if the truth be known!!!!



gottastch said:


> Hahahaha, Dancer, I love it!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

ok all you encouragement cable knitters! I have done five repeats on the two cable dishcloth. I am doing it in orange. I started off with a larger needle and it was coming too loose so I switched to a smaller size and it is going as good as can be, (you dont look at the stuff that is not supposed to be there as it was not written into the pattern instructions, guess I tweaked it my way in some spots!!). 

It is easier than what I thought it would be. Thanks all! Sam, how are your cables doing? I will finish the dishcloth in another hour. 

Lurker, it is nice to hear of your good news about your grandson! It was obviously an important milestone to him and he wanted to share it with you! It is good to have life back on track for a while and not have to think about the times that were not so happy. 

The sun looks like it wants to poke out from behind the clouds and give a little sunshine my way!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

And did you see the name on the picture???? Kathyscurvycorner.com



Sq_Dancer said:


> Hehehehehe So do I if the truth be known!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> And did you see the name on the picture???? Kathyscurvycorner.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing but my curves I think are in the wrong places and not as well-proportioned


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

No one said where they had to be or how proportioned they had to be. LOL



gottastch said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > And did you see the name on the picture???? Kathyscurvycorner.com
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Prince Charles celebrates his 64th birthday today down in New Zealand!! Happy birthday Prince Charles!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey, they have some pretty nice clothes on that site for plus sizes. Have a look at it Kathyscurvycorner.com



Sq_Dancer said:


> No one said where they had to be or how proportioned they had to be. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> As a footnote to the above, my mother was a registered nurse and honestly, kind of a germ-o-phobe. All my years growing up I didn't know you could put stuffing into the cavity of the turkey...we just never did it. I guess mom was afraid of the turkey juices and the stuffing not getting hot enough...don't know for sure. Stuffing was something that was made on the side and baked in the oven so there were toasty, crispy bits on the top - which we all fought over - ha! I pretty much make mine the same way now but on top of the stove (I don't put egg in it like my mom did) and I put the stuffing under the broiler a few minutes before serving to achieve that toasty, crispy top


I just watched a cooking segment on turkey and stuffing and they said it is just fine cooked on the outside. Interestingly enough, they called it stuffing if it is stuffed into the turkey and dressing if it cooked outside. I had heard the 2 terms but didn't know there was a difference in how they were cooked. Now I really have to try and get off here and get some work done around the house.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

One more recipe for you all:

BOURBON-GLAZED SWEET POTATOES

8 sweet potatoes
1/2 cup margarine or butter
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup molasses
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon nutmeg
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper (or more - oooooooh eeeeeeee)
pinch of salt
1/2 cup bourbon
mini marshmallows (as many as desired)

Bake sweet potatoes in the oven or in the microwave. Cool slightly, then remove the skins (could used canned, if desired). Slice in 1/4 - 1/2 inch slices and place in an 8x8 inch pan.

Put the margarine or butter, brown sugar, molasses, cinnamon, nutmeg, cayenne pepper and salt in a saucepan on medium heat. Stir until all the ingredients have combined and the mixture is bubbly.

Remove the saucepan from the heat, add the bourbon and light it, with a kitchen torch, to burn off most of the alcohol - be carefull here kids! After burning the alcohol off, put the saucepan back on the burner and simmer again until the mixture is thick and syrupy. 

Pour the "syrup" over the sweet potatoes and top with mini marshmallows. Melt/toast the marshmallows in the oven or under the broiler.

This is what I do:
I used canned sweet potatoes, made the glaze the day before serving, put the canned sweet potatoes into my serving dish and poured the glaze over and refrigerated until the next day. Before serving, I put my dish in the microwave until the potatoes were reheated. I covered them with the marshmallows and used my little creme brulee torch to melt/toast the marshmallows. Really easy to take somewhere too...prepare like I did the day before, take it in your pretty dish, microwave it at your destination, cover with the marshmallows and whip out your kitchen torch and put on a little show


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> ok all you encouragement cable knitters! I have done five repeats on the two cable dishcloth. I am doing it in orange. I started off with a larger needle and it was coming too loose so I switched to a smaller size and it is going as good as can be, (you dont look at the stuff that is not supposed to be there as it was not written into the pattern instructions, guess I tweaked it my way in some spots!!).
> 
> It is easier than what I thought it would be. Thanks all! Sam, how are your cables doing? I will finish the dishcloth in another hour.
> 
> ...


You Go Girl!!!!!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I make a glaze of brown sugar and melted butter which I pour over the sweet potatoes and then cover with rows of pecans. That is good also.



gottastch said:


> One more recipe for you all:
> 
> BOURBON-GLAZED SWEET POTATOES
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > As a footnote to the above, my mother was a registered nurse and honestly, kind of a germ-o-phobe. All my years growing up I didn't know you could put stuffing into the cavity of the turkey...we just never did it. I guess mom was afraid of the turkey juices and the stuffing not getting hot enough...don't know for sure. Stuffing was something that was made on the side and baked in the oven so there were toasty, crispy bits on the top - which we all fought over - ha! I pretty much make mine the same way now but on top of the stove (I don't put egg in it like my mom did) and I put the stuffing under the broiler a few minutes before serving to achieve that toasty, crispy top
> ...


And if you "dress the bird" it means you stuff it! hahaha, it all tastes good to me! :lol:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Dancer, that is what I used to do too...tried it with the bourbon and it gives it a little different flavor...not so sticky sweet, if that makes sense...a little kick there from the bourbon flavor but the alcohol is burned off so no worries for older folks or little kids 

I agree with you 5, it ALL tastes good to me; dressed, stuffed, tucked...just not burned


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I don't know if anyone is interested but this is what I have done with my turkeys, in the past, and plan to do again this year...turns out yummy and tender with good flavor:
> 
> CIDER GLAZED TURKEY
> 
> ...


If I don't buy a smoked turkey I will try this. Thanks.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm off to the post office now...forgot with Veteran's Day yesterday the post office was closed...going to get those sweet little gifts to my great niece if I have to drive back up there!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> That is a fabulous phone conversation L2 - He really is opening up to you - I googled the word Meccano and see that it is like our erector sets - great toy!! Have a wonderful day - AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Prince Charles celebrates his 64th birthday today down in New Zealand!! Happy birthday Prince Charles!


along with 64 New Zealanders, who share the day, and their partners they are having a big birthday 'bash' at Government House in Wellington.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Dancer, that is what I used to do too...tried it with the bourbon and it gives it a little different flavor...not so sticky sweet, if that makes sense...a little kick there from the bourbon flavor but the alcohol is burned off so no worries for older folks or little kids
> 
> I agree with you 5, it ALL tastes good to me; dressed, stuffed, tucked...just not burned


And I really love the turkey skin on the crispy side!! It is really good if you baste it with cranberry juice! (I just unthaw some frozen concentrated cranberry juice and dont dilute it. I also use it to moisturize the stuffing to dress the bird! haha, good eats, ok, now I am hungry!!!)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Prince Charles celebrates his 64th birthday today down in New Zealand!! Happy birthday Prince Charles!
> ...


How wonderful!!! Cheers, here is to many candles being lit for them all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Here's to mending hearts and heads!!!! Love to you J - AZ
> 
> It was quite interesting to see how reserved she is even with her father- where she unbent was with her godmother. My SIL in London was telling me of Bronwen's horror, that on an hour long trip to the university that I did regularly with her big sister from 9 months old on, if the baby needed to suckle, that was what we did rather than having upset baby. Some of my lecturers handled having the baby in class very well- but the professor went burko, when I was changing her nappy one day- and he walked in early- we got her in to the creche promptly. I blame a lot of the issues on the fraught situation when their father put me out to work- he still claims I was a useless mother- mind you in his view he did all the mothering of his third child- but I was around at the time, and I did not notice him being especially involved with the baby! Chris also claims that Peter the SIL is no good as a father- which is very much not my opinion. I have long felt that in any situation there are as many versions of the truth, as there are participants and observers.
> Hopefully the little boy will help us bridge the problems. I am probably hyper sensitive about it- given that I have worn the 'blame' for so much because of my illness.
> think positive! I have been 9 years now without a hospitalisation. This is one of the reasons now why I stand by Fale, because he has stood by me when things have been rough.


[/quote]

Thank you AZ!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker, sending you love and hugs. Too many women have their children turned against them by their husbands who twist the truth. They are children themselves, or acting like a child and use their own children as revenge and for their own support. Dancer is another one. My friend and my sister, two others. In spite of seeing the truth the children are confused and believe what the fathers say. We are so glad Fale has been there for you with those big bear hugs. Now we know you are losing even those as he loses his faculties. I hope that in some small way we can help to support you. Sending you love and hugs across the miles. We don't want you back in the hospital so please take care of you and get the time away that you need to meet your girlfriends. So glad you have had two wonderful trips recently. Looks like you will have to put the joy into your life, but that phone call was just priceless. :thumbup:


Couldn't put it any better. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker
The KTP friends I have made do indeed help- especially the hugs even though virtual said:


> Right back at you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker
> The KTP friends I have made do indeed help- especially the hugs even though virtual said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

These look fun to make http://www.mrfood.com/Misc-Desserts/Crispy-Snowmen-Treats/ml/1


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker
> The KTP friends I have made do indeed help- especially the hugs even though virtual said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> [
> has that grand child of yours made [his?] entry to the world yet?


Nope! He was due last Saturday (which would have made his date of birth 10/11/12 ) but he's decided to wait a while! :lol: Don't worry, I'll be shouting it from the rooftops when he finally puts in his appearance. His poor mum is feeling very uncomfortable and just wants it all over soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker, I will have to check that Meccano out and see if we have it here. Yes, a great gift for sure and should last a long time. Also, I have another message for you back on the last page in case you had already moved on.
> 
> Checked and we do have it!!!


We called them Erector sets back in the day when my brothers were kids. Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker, just thinking abut your comment that your daughter was embarrassed by you on the bus. It is fun to have a girlfriend to laugh about those things with as it is soooooo normal and we all did it. My friend and I relish those moments because we know we are doing it right and they just don't get it yet. It's possibly our job to embarrass our kids. And also want to say it is a sad comment on our society when nursing a baby is considered not normal. Amazing that you even attempted school with a baby. Here's to women. Ok, we really must laugh about embarrassing our kids. I often think the other word for Mother is Guilt. One important thing we can do is to find our own beauty and wonder at it. Embrace it!!!! Yes, even 5's virtual hugs will help here. It's all part of the dance of life. All those moments go into our life like the stitches we knit. What a Waltz it is. Do you hear the music yet?? Laughter and joy and knowing we didn't sit back but we danced the most important dance of all. Life!! Children can't see our true beauty till we are gone, but Lurker, we see yours just as you see ours!! I know how you treasure our friendship. I'm cleaning my DH's office and boy what a job, but just had to stop and write this for you and all of us. I look like Cinderella covered not in cinders but in dust. The music is playing in the background and I picture us all in beautiful gowns and the men in their suits dancing that dance of life together. Of course those of us sitting on the side to catch our breath are knitting the stitches of our lives. Take my hand and let's laugh, dance and knit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker, just thinking abut your comment that your daughter was embarrassed by you on the bus. It is fun to have a girlfriend to laugh about those things with as it is soooooo normal and we all did it. My friend and I relish those moments because we know we are doing it right and they just don't get it yet. It's possibly our job to embarrass our kids. And also want to say it is a sad comment on our society when nursing a baby is considered not normal. Amazing that you even attempted school with a baby. Here's to women. Ok, we really must laugh about embarrassing our kids. I often think the other word for Mother is Guilt. One important thing we can do is to find our own beauty and wonder at it. Embrace it!!!! Yes, even 5's virtual hugs will help here. It's all part of the dance of life. All those moments go into our life like the stitches we knit. What a Waltz it is. Do you hear the music yet?? Laughter and joy and knowing we didn't sit back but we danced the most important dance of all. Life!! Children can't see our true beauty till we are gone, but Lurker, we see yours just as you see ours!! I know how you treasure our friendship. I'm cleaning my DH's office and boy what a job, but just had to stop and write this for you and all of us. I look like Cinderella covered not in cinders but in dust. The music is playing in the background and I picture us all in beautiful gowns and the men in their suits dancing that dance of life together. Of course those of us sitting on the side to catch our breath are knitting the stitches of our lives. Take my hand and let's laugh, dance and knit.


that is a lovely picture Angora! 
the sun is darkening- but I think it is the clouds at the moment- full extent of the eclipse about half ten- I am doing my washing regardless! the housework does not go away! but we have a good wind for drying.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Dear husband is trying to put in a knew kitchen faucet for me. Our old was was so corroded (ick) that most of the hardware underneath crumbled when he tried to remove it with the wrench. Of course, as what normally happens with any do-it-yourself projects in our home, Murphy's Law prevails...1984 plumbing fittings (when our house was built) aren't the same size as the new 2012 fittings on the new faucet. He is off to the hardware store now and he is also going to install shut-off valves under the sink too. Must not have been code back in 1984...are now. I'm trying to stay out of the way but hand him tools when he needs them.


My sympathies....I'm trying to replace the faucet in the bath tub and find that I can't replace it without taking out the tap too. Nothing is ever easy. The only thing I really wanted to do was put in a new shower head but the faucet kept diverting the water. I've already had the plumber here once to tell me the kit I had wouldn't work and had to pay him to tell me that. I don't want to fiddle with the tap but I guess I'll have to :-( :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Love your picture of this Angora. One day I believe things are going to change back and the young generation will not know how to survive it.



Angora1 said:


> Lurker, just thinking abut your comment that your daughter was embarrassed by you on the bus. It is fun to have a girlfriend to laugh about those things with as it is soooooo normal and we all did it. My friend and I relish those moments because we know we are doing it right and they just don't get it yet. It's possibly our job to embarrass our kids. And also want to say it is a sad comment on our society when nursing a baby is considered not normal. Amazing that you even attempted school with a baby. Here's to women. Ok, we really must laugh about embarrassing our kids. I often think the other word for Mother is Guilt. One important thing we can do is to find our own beauty and wonder at it. Embrace it!!!! Yes, even 5's virtual hugs will help here. It's all part of the dance of life. All those moments go into our life like the stitches we knit. What a Waltz it is. Do you hear the music yet?? Laughter and joy and knowing we didn't sit back but we danced the most important dance of all. Life!! Children can't see our true beauty till we are gone, but Lurker, we see yours just as you see ours!! I know how you treasure our friendship. I'm cleaning my DH's office and boy what a job, but just had to stop and write this for you and all of us. I look like Cinderella covered not in cinders but in dust. The music is playing in the background and I picture us all in beautiful gowns and the men in their suits dancing that dance of life together. Of course those of us sitting on the side to catch our breath are knitting the stitches of our lives. Take my hand and let's laugh, dance and knit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh one more post before going...just got this delicious sounding recipe in email...5 Layer Pecan Pie. Definitely going to make this for Thanksgiving.
> 
> http://www.recipelion.com/Pies/Five-Layer-Pecan-Pie/ml/1


What a site that is. It doesn't say how many calories are in that pie but my guess is  wow . It sure sounds scrumptious though....maybe for Thanksgiving or Christmas (just once). Lots of other good recipes there too. Thanks for posting.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker, just thinking abut your comment that your daughter was embarrassed by you on the bus. It is fun to have a girlfriend to laugh about those things with as it is soooooo normal and we all did it. My friend and I relish those moments because we know we are doing it right and they just don't get it yet. It's possibly our job to embarrass our kids. And also want to say it is a sad comment on our society when nursing a baby is considered not normal. Amazing that you even attempted school with a baby. Here's to women. Ok, we really must laugh about embarrassing our kids. I often think the other word for Mother is Guilt. One important thing we can do is to find our own beauty and wonder at it. Embrace it!!!! Yes, even 5's virtual hugs will help here. It's all part of the dance of life. All those moments go into our life like the stitches we knit. What a Waltz it is. Do you hear the music yet?? Laughter and joy and knowing we didn't sit back but we danced the most important dance of all. Life!! Children can't see our true beauty till we are gone, but Lurker, we see yours just as you see ours!! I know how you treasure our friendship. I'm cleaning my DH's office and boy what a job, but just had to stop and write this for you and all of us. I look like Cinderella covered not in cinders but in dust. The music is playing in the background and I picture us all in beautiful gowns and the men in their suits dancing that dance of life together. Of course those of us sitting on the side to catch our breath are knitting the stitches of our lives. Take my hand and let's laugh, dance and knit.


Thank you!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good evening everyone.. all I can say is you all missed one heck of a feast!!! They had 3 or 4 tables (the big long ones) filled with every type of food one can imagine.. homemade Tex-mex, fresh tortillas, tamales.. boiled shrimp, fried shrimp, shrimp scampi.... fried chicken, roasted chicken, chicken casseroles... roast.. pulled pork.. a wonderful smoked brisket.. (wish I could bring that home for sure) (and the tamales) all kinds of veggies.. home canned pickles.. tomatoes fresh off the vines.. (miss being able to fall garden) rolls.. breads.. pies, cakes, cookies.. homemade candies.. I'm telling you it was a feast!!!! I think almost everyone that works in the hospital came through.. and there were still leftovers!!!
> I get to board the plane around 10 in the morning.. should be home by noon or one at the latest. Cindi says she has a surprise for me.. not sure what is up here sleeve.. but as long as I don't have to do any work.. it'll be great ;-)
> Guess I have to get off here.. Joe, I've copied the recipes.. thank you!!! I haven't been able to go to some of the links as this tablet is hard to get it to work. I'll try to get caught up with everyone tomorrow after I get home.
> Hugs, Loves n Prayers,
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Next time I get sick I want to go to your hospital...what did you say the name of it is???? You're so right.....that is a feast. I just can't believe that this would happen in a hospital; it sure wouldn't in mine. What wonderful people work there :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm glad you're on your way home and hope that you're feeling a lottttttttt better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Yesterday I posted two pictures asking if anyone knew who this man was. As far as I can see Sam is the only one that questioned as to who it was and no one else said anything. I will now reveal who it was.


I didn''t respond because I knew who it was instantly.... I was a little confused about your clue about being born in London, since he was born in Abbot,TX and we drive by his old home every time we go to San Antonio or Austin,,,, but maybe I read the clue for the wrong thing.... Knowing me... most likely...

DD ran into him doing his Christmas shopping at one of our Malls about 30 years ago and came home all excited and described how he was in suit jacket, jeans and bare foot...... "You Were Always On My Mind" is *one* of my favorites and I want it played at my memorial service... opEDIT..... still catching up and see that the London comment is for the other guys... My bad...ops:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Well, dahlinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn (southern) you have made my day. I think he is such an individual and stands by his own type of ethics. I am sure a bunch of people don't agree but you know he doesn't talk them down he just does his life and gives of himself freely. He was in debt to the government for some time with taxes I think but maybe he has cleared all that up by now. I know he has played here in San Antonio to raise money for himself and his debt but that was some time ago. Again thanks so very much. Good night y'alllllllllllll... joe p,.


There was a huge auction to help settle his debt and I was so thrilled when another great character bought his infamous guitar and then gave it back to him.......He also did a CD to help settle that debt.....

Do you all remember "Farm Aide"? He did those for years, many from his golf course in Austin. He also had a movie set there. He did do several movies.... He wrote a book about his life... quite interesting... but I'm a big fan anyhow.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok, it is official -- I have now cabled, not once but twice as I have two cables in my dishcloth!!! hmmmmm, one cable is going off sideways for one link before it decided it should be going back in line with the others! But is is done! I am doing my next socks with a cable going down each side to the gussett.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

The clues were for the next two postings I put on the site. Not for Willie.



Dreamweaver said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I posted two pictures asking if anyone knew who this man was. As far as I can see Sam is the only one that questioned as to who it was and no one else said anything. I will now reveal who it was.
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm with you jynx - there was a store in seattle that had spice gumdrops and spice jelly beans - i used to go and buy ten pounds of each about every three months. made sure i got plenty of black and red ones.
> sam


Well, another spot I've missed in Seattle!!!! yes, the red and black are the best... Now, on the spice drops,,, the purple, I believe, are the sassafrass ..... yum.... I always sent dad a bag of black jellybeans at Easter... he had to have even numbers of them in each side of mouth when he ate them.... takes engineering to new heights...
How ever did you stay so slim? You must had good discipline and rationing......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dancer, I would never in a million years guessed that that was Willie Nelson! I guess if he is going to be 80 the look of the pictures fits. I am in shock! Love his music. He is a character!


There was a musical tribute to him when he turned 70. It was unbelievable... Ray Charles and he used to play chess together are were great friends... Ray sang to him and had him in tears... Nora Jones and he did a fantastic duet and there was a group that sang about "Never smoke weed with Willie again" that was pretty darned funny. We had it taped and played it over and over but a dard drive malfunction wiped it out...... DARN!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Ok, it is official -- I have now cabled, not once but twice as I have two cables in my dishcloth!!! hmmmmm, one cable is going off sideways for one link before it decided it should be going back in line with the others! But is is done! I am doing my next socks with a cable going down each side to the gussett.


Bravo 5. Party time. So proud of you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: The main thing is making sure those little guys are waiting in front or behind and once that is correct you are good to go.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Dancer, I would never in a million years guessed that that was Willie Nelson! I guess if he is going to be 80 the look of the pictures fits. I am in shock! Love his music. He is a character!
> ...


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Dancer, I would never in a million years guessed that that was Willie Nelson! I guess if he is going to be 80 the look of the pictures fits. I am in shock! Love his music. He is a character!
> ...


Here your Dreamweaver:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

This link is for I'll never smoke weed with Willie again.


Sq_Dancer said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYwb-O27qv0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Great work Silverowl. Looks like the two of us think alike. LOL



Silverowl said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi y'all I had to take laundry to the neighbors across the street we are having drainage problems.

Company Potatoes

6 med. potatoes
3 green onions
2 cups shredded cheese
1/4 cup butter
1 T salt
1 1/2 cup sour cream
1/4 t pepper

Cook potatoes/cool/ peel/shred

In sauce pan prepare cheese & butter until almost melted
remove from heat blend in sour cream, onions, salt & pepper. Add to potatoes in large bowl stir to blend. Turn into greased 2 qt. casserole dot w/butter, garnish w/parsley
350 degrees 25 minutes.

I make them the day before and heat them before the meal sometimes in the microwave.

-----------------------------
Cranberries (simple from the farm with no extras just so wonderful every year from Grandma) She was a simple cook but a good one with quite a repertoire.
She had no idea of herbs only salt and pepper and maybe sage and parsley.

1pckg cranberries wash well in cold water

Put in pot add 1/2 cup cold water

1 to 1 1/2 cups white sugar

boil slowly until they pop well skim and pour into bowl and
keep in fridge.

I always make these a week before and they last fine and never spoil.

I hope this answers what you all wanted. joe p.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Question...For those of you who get together with friends to knit. I can't seem to knit and talk at the same time. Do you talk first and then set aside a time to just knit so you can focus on a pattern or do you take something in stockinette to knit so you can talk the whole time? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Meccano is a construction set, with plates, and girders, nuts and bolts, wheels, and so on that can be built into just about anything- limited only by one's imagination. The sets I have bought include 6 volt motors, and although Ben is definitely not at that level yet, we anticipate he will much enjoy them, when he is old enough


This sounds like the orignal Erector sets in this country.... those, Leggos, and Lincoln Logs were standard gifts and let kids really use their imaginations and figure things out....

So glad your visit had some nice highs and not too many lows.... You are so right... there are always different versions of the same occurence.... There is also Revisionist history and that can set the stage for many misunderstandings.... Hope that B will observe the changes in you and soften her attitudes a little.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Joe P said:


> Hi y'all I had to take laundry to the neighbors across the street we are having drainage problems.
> 
> Thanks Joe. And I'll bet there are no left overs!!
> 
> Oh dear, that was for the potato recipe, not the drainage. LOL    :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Love your picture of this Angora. One day I believe things are going to change back and the young generation will not know how to survive it.


[/quote]

Thanks Dancer.. Your name was perfect for this one!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh Marianne, have a wonderful time in the camper. We will look forward to when you get back home after your time alone and you can tell us all about it. Just make sure you have a cell phone!!!!
> Hugs


Having time to "listen to the quiet" is a wonderful gift. It is so nice to have no schedule to follow except your own.... I hope Cindi stocked it with easy to heat meals or arranged for "room service"..... A few walks will help you get your strength and sea legs back..... Enjoy....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> Thank you!!


You are welcome.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker, just thinking abut your comment that your daughter was embarrassed by you on the bus. It is fun to have a girlfriend to laugh about those things with as it is soooooo normal and we all did it. My friend and I relish those moments because we know we are doing it right and they just don't get it yet. It's possibly our job to embarrass our kids. And also want to say it is a sad comment on our society when nursing a baby is considered not normal. Amazing that you even attempted school with a baby. Here's to women. Ok, we really must laugh about embarrassing our kids. I often think the other word for Mother is Guilt. One important thing we can do is to find our own beauty and wonder at it. Embrace it!!!! Yes, even 5's virtual hugs will help here. It's all part of the dance of life. All those moments go into our life like the stitches we knit. What a Waltz it is. Do you hear the music yet?? Laughter and joy and knowing we didn't sit back but we danced the most important dance of all. Life!! Children can't see our true beauty till we are gone, but Lurker, we see yours just as you see ours!! I know how you treasure our friendship. I'm cleaning my DH's office and boy what a job, but just had to stop and write this for you and all of us. I look like Cinderella covered not in cinders but in dust. The music is playing in the background and I picture us all in beautiful gowns and the men in their suits dancing that dance of life together. Of course those of us sitting on the side to catch our breath are knitting the stitches of our lives. Take my hand and let's laugh, dance and knit.


You have such a wonderful turn of phrase! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Ok, it is official -- I have now cabled, not once but twice as I have two cables in my dishcloth!!! hmmmmm, one cable is going off sideways for one link before it decided it should be going back in line with the others! But is is done! I am doing my next socks with a cable going down each side to the gussett.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: They really are not bad, like socks they just look hard to do.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes, I think you are right. LOL And the younguns will not know how to dance our dance. 



Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Love your picture of this Angora. One day I believe things are going to change back and the young generation will not know how to survive it.


Thanks Dancer.. Your name was perfect for this one![/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Question...For those of you who get together with friends to knit. I can't seem to knit and talk at the same time. Do you talk first and then set aside a time to just knit so you can focus on a pattern or do you take something in stockinette to knit so you can talk the whole time? Thanks for your help.


I take a project that I can knit without looking, dish rag ect.. Mostly I talk but do get some knitting done.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> You have such a wonderful turn of phrase! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Kate, just think it is so important for us to realize we aren't alone, especially in this parenting thing. My best friends children are still teens and oh how they get embarrassed by her. We often laugh so hard at the things that happen. When we look at the scheme of life and how short life is and the repeating patterns of mothers and daughters over generations one realizes it/guilt happens over and over.. Sure do want to support Lurker and let her know she isn't alone in this. I know she knows that, but couldn't help myself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meccano is a construction set, with plates, and girders, nuts and bolts, wheels, and so on that can be built into just about anything- limited only by one's imagination. The sets I have bought include 6 volt motors, and although Ben is definitely not at that level yet, we anticipate he will much enjoy them, when he is old enough
> ...


She sounds really positive about the 'Erector'/Meccano sets I have bought, I suspect they are going to be a mother /son game- Dad for some reason finds them too fiddly. 
I knew I would look back and find the time had flown by- but better the break than none at all- I must email the photos to them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Hi y'all I had to take laundry to the neighbors across the street we are having drainage problems.
> 
> Company Potatoes
> 
> ...


Joe these receipts sound great- only problem I have is the computer is refusing to let me copy!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Yes, I think you are right. LOL And the younguns will not know how to dance our dance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

So true, but maybe we can pass it on to a few.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

It sure would be nice. I sure can't dance their dance. LOL



Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I think you are right. LOL And the younguns will not know how to dance our dance.
> ...


So true, but maybe we can pass it on to a few. [/quote]


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Meccano is a construction set, with plates, and girders, nuts and bolts, wheels, and so on that can be built into just about anything- limited only by one's imagination. The sets I have bought include 6 volt motors, and although Ben is definitely not at that level yet, we anticipate he will much enjoy them, when he is old enough
> ...


I agree about Revionist history! Dear husband's brother always said that their mom and dad favored my husband over him and he would cite examples about a present he received or some happening. Their mom would remind him about what dear husband's brother got at the same time or what else happened besides. So as much as sometimes things are forgotton, they are made into more than what they are as well. Hahahaha, my goodness we humans are complicated! I wish everyone could play nice and get along and children could realize that everyone's parents did the absolute best they could and if they think otherwise, maybe THEY need to revisit their memories or lack thereof!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will definitely need to watch the video a couple of times.

sam



Silverowl said:


> Here is something for 5mmdpns and Sam. But I am sure you all will enjoy.
> 
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-right-cross-cork-cable-stitch/?utm_source=New+Stitch+A+Day&utm_campaign=6179739dda-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

Marianne, I guess you're home by now, and I'm so happy for you. In fact, you've made a Lot of KPers very happy. Please don't get that sick again.
I couldn't find the post about the camper, but if Cindi planned it for you I know it was perfect. Welcome home, Dear Heart.
Ann


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

We are totally here for you Lurker and know only too well of what you speak. Why is it that kids think they know more than anybody else? Luckily, mine caught on fairly quickly but being an only child, he couldn't pit one sibling against the other. He just wondered why he didn't have all the things ALL his other friends did - hahahahahaha...lessons, lessons, lessons...maybe there is money in the bank for him to use someday whereas the toys would be long broken or forgotten - wow, now there's a thought - hahaha!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

come on five - i have five repeats done on mine.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > Here is something for 5mmdpns and Sam. But I am sure you all will enjoy.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Now was that so hard, Sam? Think of how proud you will be that you met the challenge. I give you a pat on the back.



thewren said:


> come on five - i have five repeats done on mine.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marianne - enjoy your alone time to the fullest - think we all would enjoy some alone time at some point in our lives.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning all... getting ready to head out soon, packed up and a few of my friends are here to say their good-byes.
> Cindi did break down and tell me the surprise as she had some problems and had to ask a few questions. :lol: She has arranged for a friend to take my camper and set it up at a State Park that is only a few miles from our house. Problem was she had no idea where the key was to the lock on the tongue and why her key didn't work for the door. She had forgotten that I had it replaced, she was using her old keys. It is a nice surprise for sure.. I will take lot's of knitting along and maybe have time to organize all the patterns I have downloaded, move them to my passport storage. Won't have any internet while I'm there but will be nice to just relax and have quiet time. Will be gone I guess till Saturday morning.. I can't decide if I'm more excited to be coming home or to be able to have time by myself. I am not used to living with someone other than my sons and late husband and they were never around 24/7/365.
> Gotta run the car is here, I'm on my way!!!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!
> Thank you all so very much for all the prayers and wishes that you have sent. I hope to go back and re read and copy the recipes and check out the links that have been posted.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sam, here is the next challenge for a dishcloth. Make an owl in the pattern. http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/clothowl.htm


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> It sure would be nice. I sure can't dance their dance. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Me either and I would look ridiculous trying. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok folks. Now is the time to reveal the two pictures that I posted last night.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Ok folks. Now is the time to reveal the two pictures that I posted last night.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Question...For those of you who get together with friends to knit. I can't seem to knit and talk at the same time. Do you talk first and then set aside a time to just knit so you can focus on a pattern or do you take something in stockinette to knit so you can talk the whole time? Thanks for your help.


You knit while someone else talks. Then you stop knitting, and you talk. Then you knit when someone else talks. Then you stop knitting, and you talk. Then you frooooogggg......... :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> come on five - i have five repeats done on mine.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I have six on mine! it did not take as long as I thought it would. I would make mine a 46 stitch cast on if I was doing this again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow! That was wonderful!

t


Angora1 said:


> Lurker, just thinking abut your comment that your daughter was embarrassed by you on the bus. It is fun to have a girlfriend to laugh about those things with as it is soooooo normal and we all did it. My friend and I relish those moments because we know we are doing it right and they just don't get it yet. It's possibly our job to embarrass our kids. And also want to say it is a sad comment on our society when nursing a baby is considered not normal. Amazing that you even attempted school with a baby. Here's to women. Ok, we really must laugh about embarrassing our kids. I often think the other word for Mother is Guilt. One important thing we can do is to find our own beauty and wonder at it. Embrace it!!!! Yes, even 5's virtual hugs will help here. It's all part of the dance of life. All those moments go into our life like the stitches we knit. What a Waltz it is. Do you hear the music yet?? Laughter and joy and knowing we didn't sit back but we danced the most important dance of all. Life!! Children can't see our true beauty till we are gone, but Lurker, we see yours just as you see ours!! I know how you treasure our friendship. I'm cleaning my DH's office and boy what a job, but just had to stop and write this for you and all of us. I look like Cinderella covered not in cinders but in dust. The music is playing in the background and I picture us all in beautiful gowns and the men in their suits dancing that dance of life together. Of course those of us sitting on the side to catch our breath are knitting the stitches of our lives. Take my hand and let's laugh, dance and knit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i ate them by the handful jynx - not sure why i didn't gain weignt - guess i was on the go too much.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i'm with you jynx - there was a store in seattle that had spice gumdrops and spice jelly beans - i used to go and buy ten pounds of each about every three months. made sure i got plenty of black and red ones.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WooHoo!!!


5mmdpns said:


> Ok, it is official -- I have now cabled, not once but twice as I have two cables in my dishcloth!!! hmmmmm, one cable is going off sideways for one link before it decided it should be going back in line with the others! But is is done! I am doing my next socks with a cable going down each side to the gussett.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Question...For those of you who get together with friends to knit. I can't seem to knit and talk at the same time. Do you talk first and then set aside a time to just knit so you can focus on a pattern or do you take something in stockinette to knit so you can talk the whole time? Thanks for your help.
> ...


Oh I was really getting the hang of it and then you made me laugh out loud so hard.
:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love this pattern....thanks for posting.


Sq_Dancer said:


> Sam, here is the next challenge for a dishcloth. Make an owl in the pattern. http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/clothowl.htm


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How true 5! Really messed up my Celtic Cables scarf last night and have frogging to do boohoo boohoo!


5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Question...For those of you who get together with friends to knit. I can't seem to knit and talk at the same time. Do you talk first and then set aside a time to just knit so you can focus on a pattern or do you take something in stockinette to knit so you can talk the whole time? Thanks for your help.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow! That was wonderful!
> 
> Gwennie, thanks. It seems being on KP and especially the KTP I have started believing in myself with all this communication with others. So many of my friends are younger now and everyone is working and busy with families. To have people on here for friends is so special. I was working away but couldn't get it off my mind that so many things about women that are wonderful are now not acceptable, such as the fact that we are mothers and nurse our babies. A fact of nature. Also the universal mother guilt. Then I got going. LOL


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have used it in a coffee cup cozy also. I gave it to B and he loves it. http://myknittingbasket.blogspot.ca/2009/11/owl-coffee-cup-cozie.html



Gweniepooh said:


> Love this pattern....thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > come on five - i have five repeats done on mine.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> I have used it in a coffee cup cozy also. I gave it to B and he loves it. http://myknittingbasket.blogspot.ca/2009/11/owl-coffee-cup-cozie.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh, really like that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay I got a new fur baby today...DH actually got him for me. IF DD will let me give him to youngest GD for her birthday I will give him to her but...I'm in love with him already. He is 6 months old; already had all shots and neutering. Have named him Albert. Perfectly at ease with the dogs; don't know how other cats will react to him but so far no fights.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Picture, please.....



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I got a new fur baby today...DH actually got him for me. IF DD will let me give him to youngest GD for her birthday I will give him to her but...I'm in love with him already. He is 6 months old; already had all shots and neutering. Have named him Albert. Perfectly at ease with the dogs; don't know how other cats will react to him but so far no fights.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

see last post on page 80


Sq_Dancer said:


> Picture, please.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's a better picture of Alfred


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh he is darling. I just love kittens and puppies. They are usually so full of spunk. You have a tender hearted husband as well.



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I got a new fur baby today...DH actually got him for me. IF DD will let me give him to youngest GD for her birthday I will give him to her but...I'm in love with him already. He is 6 months old; already had all shots and neutering. Have named him Albert. Perfectly at ease with the dogs; don't know how other cats will react to him but so far no fights.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Do hope DD will let me give him as birthday gift to GD. As much as I love him I do think it would be nice if he were the only pet instead of one of many; would get much more attention.

Physical therapy for hip was good today. Wanted me to be back on Friday but have to go get youngest DD for thanksgiving. Will be going back Monday for pool treatment and have a bunch of exercises I have to do twice a day.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am reminded of my mother-in-law and my then wife would caution everyone to be careful how they unwrapped the paper from their gifts as they wanted to save it. christmas afternoon would find them in the sewing room trimming the saved paper and ironing it smooth - folding it up and putting it away for the next year. woe to he who ripped open his package thus making the paper unusable the next year.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I got a new fur baby today...DH actually got him for me. IF DD will let me give him to youngest GD for her birthday I will give him to her but...I'm in love with him already. He is 6 months old; already had all shots and neutering. Have named him Albert. Perfectly at ease with the dogs; don't know how other cats will react to him but so far no fights.


What a sweetie pie. Now the decision. Is Albert yours or GD's?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If DD allows it he will go to GD; know she really wants a kitten and this would be perfect.


Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I got a new fur baby today...DH actually got him for me. IF DD will let me give him to youngest GD for her birthday I will give him to her but...I'm in love with him already. He is 6 months old; already had all shots and neutering. Have named him Albert. Perfectly at ease with the dogs; don't know how other cats will react to him but so far no fights.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal, so sorry to hear about your sister. Yes, it sure could be a bug that's going around. You really have your hands full. Hang in there. Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> If DD allows it he will go to GD; know she really wants a kitten and this would be perfect.
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> ...


So glad Physical Therapy went well today. :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> I have used it in a coffee cup cozy also. I gave it to B and he loves it. http://myknittingbasket.blogspot.ca/2009/11/owl-coffee-cup-cozie.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE the owl coffee cup cozie, Dancer. I have a special girlfriend that will be receiving this for Christmas, I think...along with the owl dishcloth...she is just nuts for owls


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I got a new fur baby today...DH actually got him for me. IF DD will let me give him to youngest GD for her birthday I will give him to her but...I'm in love with him already. He is 6 months old; already had all shots and neutering. Have named him Albert. Perfectly at ease with the dogs; don't know how other cats will react to him but so far no fights.


oh, love him, Gwenie!!! Lots of scratchies to your new fur baby!!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

And Owls are easy to do, also. B just loves his cozy and keeps it with him all the time. Nice to make something he enjoys so much. Yes, he is a good man, alright.



gottastch said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > I have used it in a coffee cup cozy also. I gave it to B and he loves it. http://myknittingbasket.blogspot.ca/2009/11/owl-coffee-cup-cozie.html
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

you know, you could almost make a hot water bottle cozy with owls on it also.....



Sq_Dancer said:


> And Owls are easy to do, also. B just loves his cozy and keeps it with him all the time. Nice to make something he enjoys so much. Yes, he is a good man, alright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, office is cleaned, I'm showered, makeup and all fixed up for DH to get home. Leftovers from Chinese meal last night in oven. Want to get some yarn for tomorrow for knitting while I gab. Maybe I'll follow 5's instructions :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I'm thinking a stockinette square dishcloth, or another bunny. Speaking of bunnies, hope Darowil is having a good time on her trip.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

When I was a little boy (my GC give me such a funny look when i say that) I always wanted a Meccano set, my brothers had them but wouldn't let me play with them. I told J this & when we were at a museum he bought me a small set for Xmas. A lovely surprise but a bit late as I had put the central heating in my last bungalow which was just like large scale Meccano, but of course I had to do a bit of welding too.

Does anyone remember reading The Magic Faraway Tree books by Enid Blyton? We all enjoyed those, boys as well as girls in our house.

Tessa.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That owl cozie is adorable and like the tutorial on duplicate stitch. May have to get some of these made up. Almost missed the cozie posting. thanks Dancer for posting.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> you know, you could almost make a hot water bottle cozy with owls on it also.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The possibilities are endless...owls on sock legs, owls on mittens, owls on scarves, owls on hats...owls everywhere - eeeeek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AND...owls are really popular right now

The possibilities are endless...owls on sock legs, owls on mittens, owls on scarves, owls on hats...owls everywhere - eeeeek  [/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy Look what I started. now to get Sam making them too. LOL



gottastch said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > you know, you could almost make a hot water bottle cozy with owls on it also.....
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> When I was a little boy (my GC give me such a funny look when i say that) I always wanted a Meccano set, my brothers had them but wouldn't let me play with them. I told J this & when we were at a museum he bought me a small set for Xmas. A lovely surprise but a bit late as I had put the central heating in my last bungalow which was just like large scale Meccano, but of course I had to do a bit of welding too.
> 
> Does anyone remember reading The Magic Faraway Tree books by Enid Blyton? We all enjoyed those, boys as well as girls in our house.
> 
> Tessa.


How thoughtful of J. Yes, bet they were surprised when you said that. Remember sister saying something similar when she was quite young. You are young at heart. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Will have to check into those books. Found them. What age do you think they are good for? GD is 5 and it looks good to me for that age. They have a lot of editions. One is a set of 3 for $84. Maybe they are older and better illustrated?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> AND...owls are really popular right now
> 
> The possibilities are endless...owls on sock legs, owls on mittens, owls on scarves, owls on hats...owls everywhere - eeeeek


[/quote]

Owls on Cowls..... :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Great work *Silverowl*. Looks like the two of us think alike. LOL


Thanks girls.... the Metcafe is from the actual show... 
The Ray Charles song had the line "You are a friend of mine" and that brought the tears..... It was a show packed with talent. Maybe they'll do another for his 80th. He *is* still doing concerts himself....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The Christmas cactus is amazing! I've never seen one so large; had a small one but it died. Just don't seem to do well with plants. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i already have that pattern in my dishcloth pattern book - i was thinking about trying it. however i have two dishcloths to knit for the exwife - she needs them for a women's group gift exchange - i have a patten with a christmas tree on it that she wants. will knit them both at the same time -saves time in the long run.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Sam, here is the next challenge for a dishcloth. Make an owl in the pattern. http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/clothowl.htm


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely five - i thought it was a little narrow - also - i think i would like the cable on the knit side instead of reverse side.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> [I have six on mine! it did not take as long as I thought it would. I would make mine a 46 stitch cast on if I was doing this again.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I agree about Revionist history! Dear husband's brother always said that their mom and dad favored my husband over him and he would cite examples about a present he received or some happening. Their mom would remind him about what dear husband's brother got at the same time or what else happened besides. So as much as sometimes things are forgotton, they are made into more than what they are as well. Hahahaha, my goodness we humans are complicated! I wish everyone could play nice and get along and children could realize that everyone's parents did the absolute best they could and if they think otherwise, maybe THEY need to revisit their memories or lack thereof!


My youngest DD is a pro... it is actually funny... We hear some things come out of her mouth and DH and I just look at each other and wonder if were living on the same planet!!! I wonder if they don't sometime think their dreams or imagined slights don't become their reality.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone remember reading The Magic Faraway Tree books by Enid Blyton? We all enjoyed those, boys as well as girls in our house.
> ...


That is the ideal age I should think, they still have good imaginations. That does seem a high price, Is that for a new set? I would be inclined to go for a good-as-new second hand set unless it's for a birthday or Xmas present. J is going to bid on a set for me. How did I get lucky enough to get such a darling man? I'm sure I don't deserve him.

Tessa


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got another slew of recipes and talk about a lucious looking dessert that is easy...





Boston Cream Pie



Ingredients:
For the cake:
1 yellow cake mix (and ingredients called for on the package)

Filling: 

1 cup cold milk

1 (3.4 ounce) package instant vanilla pudding

1 1/2 cups Cool Whip or homemade whipped cream



Chocolate Glaze: (If you want a thicker layer you could double this)

1 square unsweetened baking chocolate, coarsely chopped

1 tablespoon butter

3/4 cup powdered sugar

2 tablespoons milk

Instructions:
Preheat oven and prepare cake mix according to package directions. Line two 9-inch round pans with parchment paper or spray thoroughly with cooking spray. The only way you can mess up this cake is if your cake sticks to the pans so make sure that doesnt happen. Bake cake according to package directions; until golden brown and center passes the toothpick test. Once done, let cakes cool and invert on a wire rack to cool further.

Beat 1 cup of milk and pudding with a whisk or mixer for 2 minutes. Gently fold in whipped cream. Let stand 5 minutes. Stack cake layers on serving plate, spreading pudding mixture between layers.

For the glaze: Microwave chocolate and butter on high for one minute in a small microwave safe bowl. Stir until chocolate is melted. Add powdered sugar and 2 tablespoons milk; mix well until smooth. Spread over the top of the cake immediately letting drip down the sides. Refrigerate at least one hour before serving.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how could you give him away - after all he was a gift from the dh - and you love him already - get another one for the granddaughter.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I got a new fur baby today...DH actually got him for me. IF DD will let me give him to youngest GD for her birthday I will give him to her but...I'm in love with him already. He is 6 months old; already had all shots and neutering. Have named him Albert. Perfectly at ease with the dogs; don't know how other cats will react to him but so far no fights.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


You are lucky J does seem very nice, it was good to meet him as well. I think it's because both of you are just as nice.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

True Sam and I did suggest that but DH said we should give him to GD IF mom allows. Of course I do have until Monday to get him to change his mind....The full story is my DH's friend had rescued him (cat) as a very young kitten, nursed him to health, had all the vet stuff done and as he got older he did not get along well with friend's other cat (other cat had issues) so when friend couldn't find a new home DH offered to give him a home with us. I actually was holding firm about the fact that we already have 5 cats and 5 dogs...mentioned the idea of giving him to oldest DD and DH liked that idea. Now just waiting while she decides if we can give it to GD as birthday present. She (DD) likes cats but doesn't know if she wants to take on one right now. So...for now at least he IS MINE!


thewren said:


> how could you give him away - after all he was a gift from the dh - and you love him already - get another one for the granddaughter.
> ]


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > I agree about Revionist history! Dear husband's brother always said that their mom and dad favored my husband over him and he would cite examples about a present he received or some happening. Their mom would remind him about what dear husband's brother got at the same time or what else happened besides. So as much as sometimes things are forgotton, they are made into more than what they are as well. Hahahaha, my goodness we humans are complicated! I wish everyone could play nice and get along and children could realize that everyone's parents did the absolute best they could and if they think otherwise, maybe THEY need to revisit their memories or lack thereof!
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

All this cable talk... a little trick.. cross your fingers (both hands) You now have a living picture of cables doing a left or a right cross.... each finger is a group of stitches (maybe 2 or 3 whatever pattern says)to be knit in the order you see... Note that the top fingers are pointing toward center. you can easily see if waiting stitches were held in front or in back, while waiting to be knit. you an cross fingers the other way and wee the same things for the cross with the top of the cable pointing toward outside edges....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dancer... Love all the owls... I'm thinking fingerless mitts for Olivia... who collects owls.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

What a dear man you are. Nice to see you are still on friendly terms.



thewren said:


> i already have that pattern in my dishcloth pattern book - i was thinking about trying it. however i have two dishcloths to knit for the exwife - she needs them for a women's group gift exchange - i have a patten with a christmas tree on it that she wants. will knit them both at the same time -saves time in the long run.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DH is in chair, under his flannel blankie, and seems to have picked up an awful cough.... Guess I'd better scrounge for dinner, since chef is out of commission.

Did manage to actually locate an infectous disease Dr. that is close and takes my insurance. Not going to see her until the Tues. after Thanksgiving, which is fine with me and will give the PCP and pulmonoligist both time to submit written referrals and forward records.... 

It is going to be chilly here all week.... good knitting weather... so I'm going to do some after dinner.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > He did do several movies.... He wrote a book about his life... quite interesting... but I'm a big fan anyhow.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

How about this pattern Jynx? http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=391378.msg4636305#msg4636305



Dreamweaver said:


> Dancer... Love all the owls... I'm thinking fingerless mitts for Olivia... who collects owls.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How true 5! Really messed up my Celtic Cables scarf last night and have frogging to do boohoo boohoo!
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


No. it is rib it rip it rip it rip it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH is in chair, under his flannel blankie, and seems to have picked up an awful cough.... Guess I'd better scrounge for dinner, since chef is out of commission.
> 
> Did manage to actually locate an infectous disease Dr. that is close and takes my insurance. Not going to see her until the Tues. after Thanksgiving, which is fine with me and will give the PCP and pulmonoligist both time to submit written referrals and forward records....
> 
> It is going to be chilly here all week.... good knitting weather... so I'm going to do some after dinner.


Just make sure you don't catch that cough from him, isn't there a good hotel nearby you could send him to? lol. Poor fellow, he has my sympathy really, but I do worry about you & the problems with your cough. Take care & keep those Drs. on their toes.

Tessa


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

[you stop knitting, and you talk. Then you frooooogggg......... :mrgreen: :lol:[/quote][/quote]

No. it is rib it rip it rip it rip it :lol: :lol:[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

this Christmas Cactus is just so stunning, I have one but not at this level but it is getting there. OMG this one is so beautiful. Christmas at my Grandmothers was so very special for me I would be sent by train early when I got out of school to clean my Grandmother's farmhouse before the holidays and she had a similar Christmas Cactus that was all pink and was on a 4 ft. stand that draped all down and on the floor all in bloom. You are so fortunate to have this one and thank you for sharing this for me to see. It has made my Christmas coming soon. Thanks and Thanks. joe p. I get very nostalgic, I am sure you all know what a dork I am but this is so fond to me. 

Mcfany I copy the recipes on 3/5 cards as I have no way to copy on my small lap top. Maybe that will help you hon. joe p.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> All this cable talk... a little trick.. cross your fingers (both hands) You now have a living picture of cables doing a left or a right cross.... each finger is a group of stitches (maybe 2 or 3 whatever pattern says)to be knit in the order you see... Note that the top fingers are pointing toward center. you can easily see if waiting stitches were held in front or in back, while waiting to be knit. you an cross fingers the other way and wee the same things for the cross with the top of the cable pointing toward outside edges....


You are right! Thank you for that tip, uh, finger-tip!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope you find some dinner waiting for you in the fridge and hope DH gets better quickly. Weather is 40 degrees here so going to get the flannel pajamas out!!

Glad to hear you have your next steps all planned out and sounds like all will be good to go for that Tuesday. All the best!

I made chilli (plus I cleaned out the vegetable drawer and added some zuchinni, yellow squash, green pepper, corn and jalepenos to the pot). Made some corn bread for me and some homemade biscuits for the rest of the family. Sure tastes good on a cold night like tonight.



Dreamweaver said:


> Did manage to actually locate an infectous disease Dr. that is close and takes my insurance. Not going to see her until the Tues. after Thanksgiving, which is fine with me and will give the PCP and pulmonoligist both time to submit written referrals and forward records....
> 
> It is going to be chilly here all week.... good knitting weather... so I'm going to do some after dinner.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good evening to all: I think I finally made it through all the postings. Thanks for the recipes, Joe P, and everyone else. I think I have the Thanksgiving menu all ready to go - now to do the shopping, cleaning and cooking. The part I dislike the most is bringing the groceries in from the car to the house nad putting them away. Today, I stopped to get some things for dinner and for tomorrow night's meal and the bottle of soy sauce dropped out and shattered on my front stoop....so now had another job to do....Errrrr...

Love the Christmas Cactus - but will try growing one since they are so beautiful!!! I still have a planter from FIL's funeral back in March and the plants are huge...kind of reminds me of the plant from Little Shop of Horrors---"feed me- feed me!!"

The owl designs are wonderful - into the To Do Someday pile they go. Joe - how are the Christmas Stockings coming along? I have one about 1/2 done and 3 more to go...

Marianne -- enjoy your time in the "country". Glad to hear you're doing better. Lurker - glad Fale is doing better and good to hear of connection with GS. I'll have to look into the erector/construction set. Our little GS is already a whiz at the leggos so will need some more challenging things at the ready. And, the books---have to collect as many of those as possible. We read a book a day -- and he doesn't allow any skipping of words either---he knows what's on each page verbatim.

Love and hugs to you all!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

My brother got a mechano set for Christmas one year and we all played with it and built things. What an enjoyable thing. My son was more a leggo person than a meccano set person. So I bought him all those leggo things and kits.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Folks I'm turning in early tonight. Have a 2 hour drive to doctors appointment tomorrow morning so have to get up early again. 

5mm - so glad you enjoyed knitting the cables. Hope you find your camera cable so you can post a picture.

Have to set up kitty litter box for Albert. My beagle/lab mix Molly has not left Albert's side. Molly loves cats and you usually can find her curled up with one of them. Here's a picture of Molly.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> gonna jump in and talk then continue reading and catching up. i got mom to her dr appt. at 1:30, ran a few errands for her, went up to check on sister, she ws sick laying half on bed, had thrown up, (could have asperated) i got a nurse in there, they had given her nubane, but can't give the phenigan cause they determined it was giving her the shakes, (wonder if you can get a build up in your system over time :?: :?: 5mm got any thoughts on this. :shock: :shock:


No, she just gets one nasty side effect from the phenigan. It is one of the side effects you can get from taking it. It has nothing to do with being built up in your system. It is one of those things that either work or it does not work and the side effects come out rather than the desired effects.
http://www.drugs.com/phenergan.html

The nubane is an analgesic or a pain killer.

Is this your sister who is on the dialysis? If so, there are some medications that are processed by the kidneys and if you dont have good working kidneys, then that automatically dictates what medications you can not have. The physician will go with medications that are processed in the liver rather than through the kidneys. :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> The Christmas cactus is amazing! I've never seen one so large; had a small one but it died. Just don't seem to do well with plants. LOL


I'll give you a cutting if we ever meet. Just water once a week and you are good to go. They just like sunlight though, not any artificial light, so best in a room that doesn't have lights on at night.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> definitely five - i thought it was a little narrow - also - i think i would like the cable on the knit side instead of reverse side.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


See, you guys are already pros. :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> how could you give him away - after all he was a gift from the dh - and you love him already - get another one for the granddaughter.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Now there's a thought. :thumbup: Oh I saw your response to Sam after I posted this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> What a dear man you are. Nice to see you are still on friendly terms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good comment Dancer. Yes, Sam is exceptional for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > definitely five - i thought it was a little narrow - also - i think i would like the cable on the knit side instead of reverse side. sam
> ...


But that was already a given before we cabled! And I did it without a whatchamacallit -- a cable needle!!! yeaahhh me!!! and all you inspirational knitters! Ok, fess up you all, now who does not do cables?? I say, let me teach you how,,,,,you get these knitters hot on your needles until you do learn! :lol: :lol: You all are the best! (confession time, I have another one cast on the needles but with more stitches....46)


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

How on earth can you give Molly's kitten away? LOL



Gweniepooh said:


> Folks I'm turning in early tonight. Have a 2 hour drive to doctors appointment tomorrow morning so have to get up early again.
> 
> 5mm - so glad you enjoyed knitting the cables. Hope you find your camera cable so you can post a picture.
> 
> Have to set up kitty litter box for Albert. My beagle/lab mix Molly has not left Albert's side. Molly loves cats and you usually can find her curled up with one of them. Here's a picture of Molly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Folks I'm turning in early tonight. Have a 2 hour drive to doctors appointment tomorrow morning so have to get up early again.
> 
> 5mm - so glad you enjoyed knitting the cables. Hope you find your camera cable so you can post a picture.
> 
> Have to set up kitty litter box for Albert. My beagle/lab mix Molly has not left Albert's side. Molly loves cats and you usually can find her curled up with one of them. Here's a picture of Molly.


I'm in love with your dog Molly. I can see the expression of love in her eyes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie, in reply to your large plants from the Little Shop of Horrors....FEED ME! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Joe P said:


> this Christmas Cactus is just so stunning, I have one but not at this level but it is getting there. OMG this one is so beautiful. Christmas at my Grandmothers was so very special for me I would be sent by train early when I got out of school to clean my Grandmother's farmhouse before the holidays and she had a similar Christmas Cactus that was all pink and was on a 4 ft. stand that draped all down and on the floor all in bloom. You are so fortunate to have this one and thank you for sharing this for me to see. It has made my Christmas coming soon. Thanks and Thanks. joe p. I get very nostalgic, I am sure you all know what a dork I am but this is so fond to me.
> 
> Mcfany I copy the recipes on 3/5 cards as I have no way to copy on my small lap top. Maybe that will help you hon. joe p.


So glad you enjoyed it Joe and took a trip down memory lane. Thanks for all the memories you share with us and family recipes :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Question...For those of you who get together with friends to knit. I can't seem to knit and talk at the same time. Do you talk first and then set aside a time to just knit so you can focus on a pattern or do you take something in stockinette to knit so you can talk the whole time? Thanks for your help.


I meet with a group most weeks to knit and chat. Some of us may move aside, away from the general seating around the tables, if a portion of the pattern gets complicated for us. Sometimes the topics get so interesting that most stop knitting altogether for a bit.

While chatting, I've worked on socks, scarves, a baby blanket that I'm sending to a friend in West Yorkshire, UK, for her first grandchild who will be delivered on the 28th of this month. It is quite early for the baby and she and Mom both have some health problems which are complicating the circumstances. The grandparents are so excited about the upcoming event!!

The blanket is simply an enlarged version of an early dishcloth pattern that's been around for several years-- up to 220 stitches at the widest point.

Your word-picture for Lurker2 is so poignant and accurate, Angora. Thanks you for having the talent to put those thoughts into words to and for all of us.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> I am not sure about the pictures as I can not find my camera cables (They are somewhere in my stash room, and I think are trying to morph into a circular needle!)
> 
> Oh that is so funny. Morphing cables while doing cables. You are right, the Cf is cable front and that's where those sweetie pies go to wait till after the others are knit. Cb is cable back where they go to wait to be knit. Then it is just gorgeous!!! :thumbup: I'll have to check out that site. Oh wait, I get that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


And are you using dpn's to hold the stitches???
;-)


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> How about this pattern Jynx? http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=391378.msg4636305#msg4636305
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the two-eyed buttons...looks like the owl is napping


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver, sure hope this new doctor will find some way to help. Sometimes a fresh view is what is needed and they know what didn't work. Here's hoping. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the tips Ohio Joy. There are just 2 of us so that will simplify things. Appreciate your taking the time to tell me how your group works. This might grow too. Who knows.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

My friends, I am having so much trouble keeping up here and yet I must know what is going on with you all. I have no time anymore for knitting, cooking or even replying most of the time. Last week I lost 36 pages and decided just to start over. So far we have 85 pg and it is only Tues. OH! What to do! I must knit, sew, crochet and finish all the projects that I have started including the quilt which is nearly finished and has been sitting for a year. I also have purses cut out that need to be finished. The new walker arrived last night and is much more comfortable although I can't touch the ground when sitting. They say they have no other avenues. Has anyone heard from Orcagrandma. I pmed her and haven't heard recently although I know that Mom is back. All the recipes are great. The owls are fabulous. Birds and butterflies fascinate me in the variety, colors and habits. I have a Audobon calandar which changes birds every day. I'll close on this note of congratulations to Marianne, Dreamweaver and others who have been ill. Prayers for all and orcagrandma too. Congrats to 5 and sam for the cables. See how easy. marlark marge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well it is one of those impossible days- I have three loads of washing on the line outside- and before I can bring it in- the rain comes pouring- I will have to rescue that which will survive least- like my feather and fan lapghan that some how got put on my bed while I was away- and Rufus has done his best to demolish it. The eclipse looked good on the telly news- but mindful of my Eyes I did not look, but it did get chilly for those two hours. Shortly the round of afternoon news will start- maybe there will be pics. from the Prince's Birthday Bash. The Breakfast programme was full of the Royal happenings.
a quick (((HUG))) I must go get the clothes in, if I can!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> My friends, I am having so much trouble keeping up here and yet I must know what is going on with you all. I have no time anymore for knitting, cooking or even replying most of the time. Last week I lost 36 pages and decided just to start over. So far we have 85 pg and it is only Tues. OH! What to do! I must knit, sew, crochet and finish all the projects that I have started including the quilt which is nearly finished and has been sitting for a year. I also have purses cut out that need to be finished. The new walker arrived last night and is much more comfortable although I can't touch the ground when sitting. They say they have no other avenues. Has anyone heard from Orcagrandma. I pmed her and haven't heard recently although I know that Mom is back. All the recipes are great. The owls are fabulous. Birds and butterflies fascinate me in the variety, colors and habits. I have a Audobon calandar which changes birds every day. I'll close on this note of congratulations to Marianne, Dreamweaver and others who have been ill. Prayers for all and orcagrandma too. Congrats to 5 and sam for the cables. See how easy. marlark marge.


Orcagrandma posted on KP Nov. 2nd. Hope she is ok. Glad you remembered to check on her and hope you hear back.
So glad you got your walker, not perfect still :thumbdown: but more comfortable :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: They really should make these accounting for height so shorter people can reach the floor. You sound so busy and all with wonderful things. I used to quilt too but haven't in over 30 years. But then I hadn't knit in over 30 years too.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Ben obviously knew Mum was speaking to nana, because he let her know he wanted to speak to nana- and then announced to me with great pride that he had just done his 'peepee', turns out he had got to his 'potty' in time, to do it where one should, and in all innocence this was his news for nana- nana was duly delighted- but then his shyness took over again. It was lovely to hear the little boy's enthusiasm at his achievement.[/quote]

It always warms our hearts when our grandchildren share with us. Middle DS lives in a trailer court about a half mile down the road from us, when he was off work so much this summer with a shoulder injury, he and GS stopped almost every day even if it was just for 5 minutes. Now, if he goes more than a day without stopping by GS will throw a fit in the car yelling I wanna see nana!` until DS stops. Makes me feel special though it frustrates DS at times.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Ben obviously knew Mum was speaking to nana, because he let her know he wanted to speak to nana- and then announced to me with great pride that he had just done his 'peepee', turns out he had got to his 'potty' in time, to do it where one should, and in all innocence this was his news for nana- nana was duly delighted- but then his shyness took over again. It was lovely to hear the little boy's enthusiasm at his achievement.


It always warms our hearts when our grandchildren share with us. Middle DS lives in a trailer court about a half mile down the road from us, when he was off work so much this summer with a shoulder injury, he and GS stopped almost every day even if it was just for 5 minutes. Now, if he goes more than a day without stopping by GS will throw a fit in the car yelling I wanna see nana!` until DS stops. Makes me feel special though it frustrates DS at times.[/quote]

Oh how both these posts touch my heart. So beautiful!!!!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > sister, she ws sick laying half on bed, had thrown up, (could have asperated) i got a nurse in there, they had given her nubane, but can't give the phenigan cause they determined it was giving her the shakes, (wonder if you can get a build up in your system over time :?: :?: 5mm got any thoughts on this. No, she just gets one nasty side effect from the phenigan. It is one of the side effects you can get from taking it. It has nothing to do with being built up in your system. It is one of those things that either work or it does not work and the side effects come out rather than the desired effects.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Ben obviously knew Mum was speaking to nana, because he let her know he wanted to speak to nana- and then announced to me with great pride that he had just done his 'peepee', turns out he had got to his 'potty' in time, to do it where one should, and in all innocence this was his news for nana- nana was duly delighted- but then his shyness took over again. It was lovely to hear the little boy's enthusiasm at his achievement.


It always warms our hearts when our grandchildren share with us. Middle DS lives in a trailer court about a half mile down the road from us, when he was off work so much this summer with a shoulder injury, he and GS stopped almost every day even if it was just for 5 minutes. Now, if he goes more than a day without stopping by GS will throw a fit in the car yelling I wanna see nana!` until DS stops. Makes me feel special though it frustrates DS at times.[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure about the pictures as I can not find my camera cables (They are somewhere in my stash room, and I think are trying to morph into a circular needle!)
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
No, as there are only C2F and then C2B, I just slip them off the left needle to the front or to the back, leave them hanging there while I purl the next two then go back and put the "hanging" stitches back on the left needle to purl them. I did try putting them onto another dpn but that was very awkward for me (I would rather juggle a set of five dpns while knitting socks cause at least I know how to do that!!!)

I would think that if I am doing more than crossing two stitches I would want a cable needle or a very short dpn set. hmmm, I will have to check and see how many stitches are involved with the cable on that sock pattern. I may have to deek into the store and see if they have a cable needle or two. If not, I can just cut one of my dpns and put a curve in it. (I must have oodles and oodles of dpns. :idea: I will cut my useless plastic ones and bend them with a little heat!!!)haha, sheeesh, I am full of being clever now!!! See what you all started now!!!! :-D


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey everyone!!! I'm home.. has been a whirlwind of a day! The fight was non eventful.. they had a wheelchair waiting and took me off the airplane first.. I told them I can walk but they said they had instructions. Had a nice car to bring me home.. he even stopped and picked me up a Pepsi on the way!! 
Was strange to see my camper gone.. glad she had to let me know I would have gone into a panic! I am not going over till in the morning.. wanted to spend the day with Mom, had a few little gifts from friends to give to her. She says she missed me and hates to see me leave again.. but she does understand. I had to reassure her that she was not the cause of my getting sick. And that this time away is just so I will not dive right back doing all that I normally do. 
As for the food, I have leftovers that I put in dinner type freezer containers. I'll just take some of them, plus Cindi picked up some cold cuts and such. If I don't feel like any of that.. there is a wonderful lunch and dinner buffet served at the main lodge at a reasonable price. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: And there is a pizza delivery for that area also :lol: :lol: ;-) Seriously food is very little of my concern, she has put ALL of my knitting in the camper!! I came home to no needles, my bagged up projects gone!!!!!!!! I was in shock, but she is the best. At least I have plenty to work on while I'm gone. 
I know we all have many forms of aches and pains.. I don't have fibro.. but have RA, Osteo-arthritis and Osteo-porosis (sp) both, plus this blooming blood disease. Food allergies.. but ya know.. I'e been fighting this stuff for like forever. 
I hope that the diet thing works for some.. I've never had luck with it. I know I need to loose weight.. but at the same time.. I'm happy where I'm at. I am going to firm up.. that I know I need to do.. but have to take it easy and that is the problem, I can't take it easy and do the exercise. But it is what it is, I just have to figure it out. 
Oh and I will admit, I've never tried cables.. LOL.. I do have the cable needle thing,, but have never even tried it. ;-) So congratulations to you Sam, 5mm and Gwennie!!! So proud of you!!!
Lurker.. hope you are doing okay.. did you plant any veggie's in your garden? I have forgotten if you have said before. More Hugs coming your way!!!!
I know there are others I wanted mention, but guess my brain is a bit off tonight. So, I'll close and will catch up with everyone when I get home on Saturday!!!
Sending lots o Love, Hugs and Prayers
Marianne


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> My friends, I am having so much trouble keeping up here and yet I must know what is going on with you all. I have no time anymore for knitting, cooking or even replying most of the time. Last week I lost 36 pages and decided just to start over. So far we have 85 pg and it is only Tues. OH! What to do! I must knit, sew, crochet and finish all the projects that I have started including the quilt which is nearly finished and has been sitting for a year. I also have purses cut out that need to be finished. The new walker arrived last night and is much more comfortable although I can't touch the ground when sitting. They say they have no other avenues. Has anyone heard from Orcagrandma. I pmed her and haven't heard recently although I know that Mom is back. All the recipes are great. The owls are fabulous. Birds and butterflies fascinate me in the variety, colors and habits. I have a Audobon calandar which changes birds every day. I'll close on this note of congratulations to Marianne, Dreamweaver and others who have been ill. Prayers for all and orcagrandma too. Congrats to 5 and sam for the cables. See how easy. marlark marge.


Say Marge, it is great to see you posting! That Audobon calendar sounds fabulous. I had one a few years ago but the birds only changed with each month when you turned the page. My favorite was the snowy owl.

Do you have patterns that you do using butterflies? birds? that are knitted? hmmm, will have to go looking in the dishcloth section of Ravelry.

I am glad your new walker is what you find beneficial for you! Now you just need some of those platform shoes so you can touch the ground when you have a seat on it!! Does it have a good sized basket for holding things too? Now you can really shop till you drop in style!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Joe P said:


> Hi y'all I had to take laundry to the neighbors across the street we are having drainage problems.
> 
> Company Potatoes
> 
> ...


thanks Joe, these sound yummy! I am in charge of potatoes for Thanksgiving, I am thinking I will be making Joe's Company Potatoes!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Marianne!! So good to hear that you are home. And that you had a wonderful flight! Now you know how royalty is treated and you deserve it no less than they do! You are a wonderful person. Just wish I had a camper next door to yours. We could sit outside on our lawn chairs and knit and talk, ooops, frogs will sing too!!
Please post before you leave in the morning and let us know how your own bed felt like a homecoming!!! 
Now you have to learn the cables too!!! haha, that is for another time. Welcome home!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> I have used it in a coffee cup cozy also. I gave it to B and he loves it. http://myknittingbasket.blogspot.ca/2009/11/owl-coffee-cup-cozie.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the cozie Dancer, thanks!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Great work *Silverowl*. Looks like the two of us think alike. LOL
> ...


DH and I saw him in August this year. He is one of DH's favs and has always wanted to see him. He has his sister with him playing piano, and his daughter was there also, he introduced her when she came on stage to walk him off. He does not do encores, but does throw headbands out to the crowd. He threw one out especially to a little girl there she looked to be about 2. Very sweet.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

How sweet of you to knit dishcloths for her. Most of the things I would like to do for my ex are illegal and would land me in jail.  OOps! Sorry for thinking out loud.



thewren said:


> i already have that pattern in my dishcloth pattern book - i was thinking about trying it. however i have two dishcloths to knit for the exwife - she needs them for a women's group gift exchange - i have a patten with a christmas tree on it that she wants. will knit them both at the same time -saves time in the long run.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> How sweet of you to knit dishcloths for her. Most of the things I would like to do for my ex are illegal and would land me in jail. OOps! Sorry for thinking out loud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But when we knit, it is customary to talk out loud and to think out loud!!! lol


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH is in chair, under his flannel blankie, and seems to have picked up an awful cough.... Guess I'd better scrounge for dinner, since chef is out of commission.
> 
> Did manage to actually locate an infectous disease Dr. that is close and takes my insurance. Not going to see her until the Tues. after Thanksgiving, which is fine with me and will give the PCP and pulmonoligist both time to submit written referrals and forward records....
> 
> It is going to be chilly here all week.... good knitting weather... so I'm going to do some after dinner.


Glad that you have the dr thing all under control and lined up to take off again after the holiday. DH was sick all last week when he was off work and working on leak in ceiling, he finally went down completely on Sat and most of Sun and is now feeling a bit better. Has had a cough for awhile and said his stomach was upset maybe a combination of both. My mom keeps telling him he needs to quit smoking, people dont want a nurse who smokes. I dont say anything to him as I used to smoke and unless you are ready to give it up, you wont. He does smoke in a separate room from where ever I am.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Joe P said:


> this Christmas Cactus is just so stunning, I have one but not at this level but it is getting there. OMG this one is so beautiful. Christmas at my Grandmothers was so very special for me I would be sent by train early when I got out of school to clean my Grandmother's farmhouse before the holidays and she had a similar Christmas Cactus that was all pink and was on a 4 ft. stand that draped all down and on the floor all in bloom. You are so fortunate to have this one and thank you for sharing this for me to see. It has made my Christmas coming soon. Thanks and Thanks. joe p. I get very nostalgic, I am sure you all know what a dork I am but this is so fond to me.
> 
> Mcfany I copy the recipes on 3/5 cards as I have no way to copy on my small lap top. Maybe that will help you hon. joe p.


You are not a dork Joe, nostalgic happens to everyone especially at this time of year.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Of course, otherwise I'll be the food!



Angora1 said:


> Rookie, in reply to your large plants from the Little Shop of Horrors....FEED ME! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

So happy and proud of 5 and Sam for doing cables, yay! Always nice to learn a new trick. Angora, your Christmas cactus is gorgeous! I have quite a few plants, love them though that is not one I have ever had. May have to look for one, maybe from Santa.

Marianne, so glad that you have made it home and that you will have some time to yourself to relax and knit. Take it easy and enjoy. 

Lurker {{Hugs}} back to you.

I'm so sorry I cannot remember the persons name whose GD is having issues, did the camera in a pill thing? Have you heard anymore gotten any answers yet? 

The girls had a spa day, toe nails clipped, baths, ears cleaned etc. All pretty for the holiday and I wont have a bunch of hair to pick up every day for at least a week or so. Made spagetti (sp?) for supper with a salad and garlic bread. Did a couple of repeats on readers wrap, going to bed to read.

Good night all!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a question I have been meaning to ask. I was given a crocheted basket with crocheted carnations that my grandmother made over 60 years ago. My mother used to use sugar to stiffen it into shape but she did this without me watching how it was done. I have had it in storage for the past 8 years and now have it in my suite. The basket needs to be stiffened again and I have no idea how to do that. And once I get the stiffener in it, how do I get it to keep its shape while it dries. I cannot find my camera at the moment so cannot take a photo of it. But it has a handle over the top and the sides flair out it is wider from side to side than front to back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Hey everyone!!! I'm home.. has been a whirlwind of a day! The fight was non eventful.. they had a wheelchair waiting and took me off the airplane first.. I told them I can walk but they said they had instructions. Had a nice car to bring me home.. he even stopped and picked me up a Pepsi on the way!!
> Was strange to see my camper gone.. glad she had to let me know I would have gone into a panic! I am not going over till in the morning.. wanted to spend the day with Mom, had a few little gifts from friends to give to her. She says she missed me and hates to see me leave again.. but she does understand. I had to reassure her that she was not the cause of my getting sick. And that this time away is just so I will not dive right back doing all that I normally do.
> As for the food, I have leftovers that I put in dinner type freezer containers. I'll just take some of them, plus Cindi picked up some cold cuts and such. If I don't feel like any of that.. there is a wonderful lunch and dinner buffet served at the main lodge at a reasonable price. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: And there is a pizza delivery for that area also :lol: :lol: ;-) Seriously food is very little of my concern, she has put ALL of my knitting in the camper!! I came home to no needles, my bagged up projects gone!!!!!!!! I was in shock, but she is the best. At least I have plenty to work on while I'm gone.
> I know we all have many forms of aches and pains.. I don't have fibro.. but have RA, Osteo-arthritis and Osteo-porosis (sp) both, plus this blooming blood disease. Food allergies.. but ya know.. I'e been fighting this stuff for like forever.
> ...


That is so good to hear from you Marianne! And that you will be set up with all you WIP's. I have tomatoes and a capsicum in. Must get the lettuce started, and the squash! Bit short on the potting mix- got to catch up on the bills, first!
Hope you have a lovely peaceful time away!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> I have a question I have been meaning to ask. I was given a crocheted basket with crocheted carnations that my grandmother made over 60 years ago. My mother used to use sugar to stiffen it into shape but she did this without me watching how it was done. I have had it in storage for the past 8 years and now have it in my suite. The basket needs to be stiffened again and I have no idea how to do that. And once I get the stiffener in it, how do I get it to keep its shape while it dries. I cannot find my camera at the moment so cannot take a photo of it. But it has a handle over the top and the sides flair out it is wider from side to side than front to back.


Mom uses sugar to stiffen her crocheted items too like the snowflake star decorations she makes at Christmas time. Here is a site link for you to do the same thing.
http://www.ehow.com/how_7632732_make-sugar-starch.html


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Found this on the internet but this is the pattern of my basket.



Sq_Dancer said:


> I have a question I have been meaning to ask. I was given a crocheted basket with crocheted carnations that my grandmother made over 60 years ago. My mother used to use sugar to stiffen it into shape but she did this without me watching how it was done. I have had it in storage for the past 8 years and now have it in my suite. The basket needs to be stiffened again and I have no idea how to do that. And once I get the stiffener in it, how do I get it to keep its shape while it dries. I cannot find my camera at the moment so cannot take a photo of it. But it has a handle over the top and the sides flair out it is wider from side to side than front to back.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Any ideas on how to make it keep this shape while it is drying?



Sq_Dancer said:


> Found this on the internet but this is the pattern of my basket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That looks like it may be a challenge, Dancer. You may have to do the stiffening in sections...i.e., put a glass (glass one) in the cylinder portion until it's been set, then move to the outer section leaving it upside down and flat until mostly dry and then turn it over -- gravity should help pull the sections down a little or you can nudge them into the shape you want. It's a beautiful basket -- quite a treasure and great memory and family heirloom.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Any ideas on how to make it keep this shape while it is drying?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> I have a question I have been meaning to ask. I was given a crocheted basket with crocheted carnations that my grandmother made over 60 years ago. My mother used to use sugar to stiffen it into shape but she did this without me watching how it was done. I have had it in storage for the past 8 years and now have it in my suite. The basket needs to be stiffened again and I have no idea how to do that. And once I get the stiffener in it, how do I get it to keep its shape while it dries. I cannot find my camera at the moment so cannot take a photo of it. But it has a handle over the top and the sides flair out it is wider from side to side than front to back.


Dancer--google 'sugar syrup crochet stiffener' and get many links.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you Rookie. I was the only grandchild that my grandmother ever knew. She died when I was 11 months old just before Christmas. She was a beautiful crocheter. Most of it went up in smoke. But luckily I was given this before the fire. My basket is more of a brownish cotton. My Grandmother and I were both born in January so the Carnation is our birth flower. It means a lot to me.

I found this in the instructions so will try this I guess. STIFFENING BASKET ... Have ready straight pins, a large square of cardboard with a tall heavy glass turned upside down in the center of it. Then, in a pot large enough to hold crocheted pieces, mix ? cup of water with 1 cup of sugar. Boil for 2 minutes. Put pieces into mix­ture and boil for 2 more minutes, stir­ring continually to insure even distribu­tion of syrup through pieces. Remove pieces. Pull basket over glass and pin points to cardboard. Let stand until almost dry but still flexible enough to mold into shape. Shape basket as in illus­tration or as desired. Allow to dry thor­oughly. Handle is stretched flat and dried. If desired, run a wire through handle before sewing to basket. Run rib­bon through handle and sew rosette in place.


RookieRetiree said:


> That looks like it may be a challenge, Dancer. You may have to do the stiffening in sections...i.e., put a glass (glass one) in the cylinder portion until it's been set, then move to the outer section leaving it upside down and flat until mostly dry and then turn it over -- gravity should help pull the sections down a little or you can nudge them into the shape you want. It's a beautiful basket -- quite a treasure and great memory and family heirloom.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you to everyone that offered suggestions. The basket I have is a treasure to me. We lost so much of the family treasures when my parents house burnt down. More than one can imagine. There were a lot of antique furnishings which were part of my inheritance. Luckily, all the photos and family certificates that were in an old suitcase in a closet survived. And some on the wall photos also survived. I am the family historian so they were like gold to me. My daughters little dog (a purebred shih tsu) which saved her life when she was suicidal, perished in that fire. The main thing was, my Dad was a hero. My mother was an invalid and he managed to get her into a wheel chair and down an elevator that they had had installed in the house, and as they left the elevator, into the carport, all the doors and windows blue out across the yard. They had just sold the house but had not signed all the paperwork yet. And this all happened on their 55th wedding anniversary. I was 3000 miles away and was helpless to help them. It is very emotional thinking of what happened but so very truly thankful they survived.



Sq_Dancer said:


> Thank you Rookie. I was the only grandchild that my grandmother ever knew. She died when I was 11 months old just before Christmas. She was a beautiful crocheter. Most of it went up in smoke. But luckily I was given this before the fire. My basket is more of a brownish cotton. My Grandmother and I were both born in January so the Carnation is our birth flower. It means a lot to me.
> 
> I found this in the instructions so will try this I guess. STIFFENING BASKET ... Have ready straight pins, a large square of cardboard with a tall heavy glass turned upside down in the center of it. Then, in a pot large enough to hold crocheted pieces, mix ? cup of water with 1 cup of sugar. Boil for 2 minutes. Put pieces into mix­ture and boil for 2 more minutes, stir­ring continually to insure even distribu­tion of syrup through pieces. Remove pieces. Pull basket over glass and pin points to cardboard. Let stand until almost dry but still flexible enough to mold into shape. Shape basket as in illus­tration or as desired. Allow to dry thor­oughly. Handle is stretched flat and dried. If desired, run a wire through handle before sewing to basket. Run rib­bon through handle and sew rosette in place.
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

gottastch said:


> As a footnote to the above, my mother was a registered nurse and honestly, kind of a germ-o-phobe. All my years growing up I didn't know you could put stuffing into the cavity of the turkey...we just never did it. I guess mom was afraid of the turkey juices and the stuffing not getting hot enough...don't know for sure. Stuffing was something that was made on the side and baked in the oven so there were toasty, crispy bits on the top - which we all fought over - ha! I pretty much make mine the same way now but on top of the stove (I don't put egg in it like my mom did) and I put the stuffing under the broiler a few minutes before serving to achieve that toasty, crispy top


I do my dressing (aka stuffing) by itself. I have friends that actually stuff their turkey, but like you said, it is how we are taught. My GM did it that way and so do I! Also, we usually get a smoked turkey rather than roast one in the oven. That makes it difficult to stuff!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dancer - great mitts. I couldn't get the pdf to download but I've saved the link and will look for some chunky yarn...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Molly *looks* like a lover...She is obviously a nurturing soul and wants to take care of Albert/Alfred...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I do stuffing [*and * dressing.. Same recipe, but I do a bad thing and cramp the turkey full and i do it the night before I cook it. The dressing from the turkey is very dense and I love it cold with the leftovers.... The kids can take all the dressing they want out of the bowls... but don't touch the bird's stuffing!!!! Mine, all mine, after dinner....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Joe.... Great corn casserole. I've never done that. It sounds gret. That is the way I do cranberries.. plain, right off the cranberry package... I have lotsof other recipes but that is the classic... Great on the turkey sandwich later too.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

All of this food talking is really making me hungry! I can hardly wait for Thanksgiving! Just got caught up, and have to go back because I think I missed some recipes. I know I didn't get the Jiffy cornbread mix, and that may be it. I will check on Joe's corn casserole.

So proud of the new cable knitters! Welcome home Marianne! I hope you enjoy your quiet time. Welcome home to all of the travelers. I am glad that you had a safe trip!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> DH and I saw him in August this year. He is one of DH's favs and has always wanted to see him. He has his sister with him playing piano, and his daughter was there also, he introduced her when she came on stage to walk him off. He does not do encores, but does throw headbands out to the crowd. He threw one out especially to a little girl there she looked to be about 2. Very sweet.


Gosh, Bobbie (his sister) retired a several years back... I guess she missed performing... She is older than him... they sure can grow hair...... I always think of him as being a "gentle soul' so it doesn't surprise me that he would spot a child to single out...

Someone mentioned his songwriting beginnings... one he sold very cheaply was "Crazy" the big Patsy Cline hit. I also have an album of Chris Kristofferson singing Willie's songs.... differernt... but very good.....


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Joe, I don't think you could ever bore any of us! You have too many interesting things going on!
Roberta



Joe P said:


> Hi y'all my friends, 5mmp wanted my recipe for Joe's Butterhorns
> If you all want it I will sit here and type them out but I really don't want to bore you.
> 
> Love to you all kids,


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I got a new fur baby today...DH actually got him for me. IF DD will let me give him to youngest GD for her birthday I will give him to her but...I'm in love with him already. He is 6 months old; already had all shots and neutering. Have named him Albert. Perfectly at ease with the dogs; don't know how other cats will react to him but so far no fights.


He's gorgeous! Your DD had better hurry up or you won't want to part with him! :lol:


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Gottastch, remember, in 5's world, Ketchup is one of the Food Groups! lol
Roberta



5mmdpns said:


> gottastchThere is a tomatoey-BBQ sauce on it already...still want more ketchup??? :wink:[/quote said:
> 
> 
> > yup, you can never have enough ketchup with anything hamburger meat or pastas!!! That is ok, cause I will bring my own to share with you all!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Ok folks. Now is the time to reveal the two pictures that I posted last night.


Got Boy George, but not Ringo...............and me a life-long Beatles fan too!  :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

In regard to the earlier post about Alfred the new kitty we are getting to keep him. DD doesn't want any pets right now as it would increase her rent. He did great his first night here and currently Zoro (one of my other cats) and he are assessing each other; bit of growling but they will adjust. Molly the dog is standing guard.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

How funny Joe! This is the exact same recipe my mom always made for Thanksgiving, and my family always makes me bring it because I'm the only one who could cook the same way she did. I also have to make the Deviled Eggs too! lolol
Roberta

Mom's fruit salad

Whip cream with little sugar & vanilla fold 1 can of mixed fruit drained (Del Monte is best) add bannanas and candied cherries and small marshmellows.

Drain cherries before adding to whip cream and she cuts them up really fine. fold everything together. We literally can not have Thanksgiving or Christmas without this salad. Mother always makes it with her deviled eggs and don't ask for that recipe because she just does it. sorry tootsie.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

What a beautiful Christmas Cactus, Angora. I have one small plant and it has just flowered..............it had ONE flower!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ringo was my future husband. LOL My sister fell in love with Paul but I always had to be different. Geez He is such an old man now LOL



KateB said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Sq_Dancer said:
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> All this cable talk... a little trick.. cross your fingers (both hands) You now have a living picture of cables doing a left or a right cross.... each finger is a group of stitches (maybe 2 or 3 whatever pattern says)to be knit in the order you see... Note that the top fingers are pointing toward center. you can easily see if waiting stitches were held in front or in back, while waiting to be knit. you an cross fingers the other way and wee the same things for the cross with the top of the cable pointing toward outside edges....


That's a great tip!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh so glad Molly gets to keep her kitten. I doubt that you are too upset over this. He is a doll. I found my Tommy did not like other cats for the longest time but eventually he adjusted to it. Same with my dog, Frodo.



Gweniepooh said:


> In regard to the earlier post about Alfred the new kitty we are getting to keep him. DD doesn't want any pets right now as it would increase her rent. He did great his first night here and currently Zoro (one of my other cats) and he are assessing each other; bit of growling but they will adjust. Molly the dog is standing guard.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

My mom use to make her own egg nog, and it was really good! She would crack an egg into an 8 or 12 oz glass, fill it about half way with milk, 1/2 tsp of Vanilla, a little sugar for taste, and nutmeg sprinkled on the top after she stirred it with a wisk. I don't really care for the store bought stuff; it seems too thick for me I guess.
Roberta


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning! I meant to tell you some time ago I also had a dog named Frodo. Yes I am quite happy that I get to keep the kitty. Alfred and all the others will adjust. Molly is very happy too. LOL



Sq_Dancer said:


> Oh so glad Molly gets to keep her kitten. I doubt that you are too upset over this. He is a doll. I found my Tommy did not like other cats for the longest time but eventually he adjusted to it. Same with my dog, Frodo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Roberta as a kid we also made our own eggnog and added food coloring! Can't stand the store bought eggnog but haven't made homemade in forever and a day.


rpuhrmann said:


> My mom use to make her own egg nog, and it was really good! She would crack an egg into an 8 or 12 oz glass, fill it about half way with milk, 1/2 tsp of Vanilla, a little sugar for taste, and nutmeg sprinkled on the top after she stirred it with a wisk. I don't really care for the store bought stuff; it seems too thick for me I guess.
> Roberta


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh!! Willie Nelson?? I would have never guessed, but he did look really familiar for some reason! hahaha



Sq_Dancer said:


> Yesterday I posted two pictures asking if anyone knew who this man was. As far as I can see Sam is the only one that questioned as to who it was and no one else said anything. I will now reveal who it was.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I quite often will do the store bought eggnog with half milk to water it down a little. I use it to put in my coffee also and I love it warmed up with nutmeg on it. Makes a nice warm drink after being out in the cold. 



rpuhrmann said:


> My mom use to make her own egg nog, and it was really good! She would crack an egg into an 8 or 12 oz glass, fill it about half way with milk, 1/2 tsp of Vanilla, a little sugar for taste, and nutmeg sprinkled on the top after she stirred it with a wisk. I don't really care for the store bought stuff; it seems too thick for me I guess.
> Roberta


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Frodo is now 11 years old. Guess what movie was in the theatres then? And his father was Simba. Guess what movie was in the theatre then? LOL My daughter named the mother dog Oreo which suited her just fine as she was a purebred shih tsu dog in black and white. She only grew to 11 lbs. Tiny little thing. My daughter used to put her in her purse when she first got her.



Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! I meant to tell you some time ago I also had a dog named Frodo. Yes I am quite happy that I get to keep the kitty. Alfred and all the others will adjust. Molly is very happy too. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Ringo was my future husband. LOL My sister fell in love with Paul but I always had to be different. Geez He is such an old man now LOL
> 
> Paul was always my favourite too. I think he's worn quite well, but then I'm biased! :lol: When I was 4 years old I was going to marry Tommy Steele - don't know if you know him? He started out as a rock and roll (or maybe skiffle?) singer, but he also sang Little White Bull and that was my favourite song.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Well should be polite here and wish everyone a great morning. My daughter posted on her Facebook about a friend of hers who has been arrested for murdering her mother. I kind of remember the girl too. The area that the mother was found in is a very posh area. http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2012/11/12/bc-surrey-murder-zerbinos.html
The mother sounded very young at 43 years of age. The daughter is my daughter's age, 28. Very sad indeed. Not the kind of news one wants to wake up to. 
Anyway, on with the day. Hope it gets better from here. Cannot get a whole lot worse, can it? 
Gweniepooh, I used to date a fellow named Alfred so lots in common there. Actually he is still like a brother to me. He always remained a part of the family. 
So now on with the day. Hope it is a great day for everyone.... Hugs


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

yes, Paul looks pretty darn good. Makes you wonder if they really look that good or if they have a lot of help with looking that good.



KateB said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Ringo was my future husband. LOL My sister fell in love with Paul but I always had to be different. Geez He is such an old man now LOL
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> yes, Paul looks pretty darn good. Makes you wonder if they really look that good or if they have a lot of help with looking that good.
> 
> My gran used to always say, (usually talking about film stars or royalty) "If I had their money, I could look like that too!"


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bobbie (his sister) retired a several years back... I guess she missed performing... She is older than him... they sure can grow hair...... I always think of him as being a "gentle soul' so it doesn't surprise me that he would spot a child to single out...

Someone mentioned his songwriting beginnings... one he sold very cheaply was "Crazy" the big Patsy Cline hit. I also have an album of Chris Kristofferson singing Willie's songs.... differernt... but very good.....[/quote]

yes he said she was older than he. Boy, can she play piano! And yes, they definitely can grow some hair. I wish I had hair like hers down to her knees if I remember right. She stayed on stage longer than Willie waving to everyone.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

My dad always tells everyone he talks to that my middle name is Trouble with a capital T! lol I do try to live up to my reputation! lol



5mmdpns said:


> Roberta!!! you rebel!!!!! haha, the rebel knitter!!! Love it!! when necessary, innovation is the best resource!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Lots of nips and tucks and fitness trainers. Yep, I think we could all look pretty darn good if we had the money and support behind us.



KateB said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > yes, Paul looks pretty darn good. Makes you wonder if they really look that good or if they have a lot of help with looking that good.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

So glad you're home Marianne!
Well here we are at day four and counting....GS was due on Saturday, but so far shows no signs of putting in an appearance! :roll: :lol: I suppose he'll come when he's good and ready, but I hate this waiting. His father was the same, eight days late and if I hadn't been induced then, I swear I would be carrying him yet! 
My niece is coming this afternoon to do my hair - handy having a hairdresser in the family, and she's bringing her Golden Retriever, Harvey, with her. He's the biggest retriever I've ever seen and also the biggest coward! A gorgeous dog, must see if I can get a photo to put on here.
As Joe would say lataaaaaaaaaa


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

I give up too. lol The 2nd one looks familiar, but I just can't place his face.
Roberta



Sq_Dancer said:


> One more clue:
> Both singers were born in England.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

It was my sister's husband. He was a jerk anyway, and now he's out of the family. Good ridence to VERY bad rubbish! lol My husband didn't like sports either, so neither one of us wanted the TV on.



Sq_Dancer said:


> Can't imagine how people are so rude as to touch your things without permission anyway. Was this your husband's brother or your sister's husband? What was your husband's thoughts on not being able to watch the game?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a next door neighbour who I believe is 65 and her hair is long and wavy and I do not think she dyes it but she does not have to. I don't think she has a grey hair in there. It is nice healthy looking hair.



Pup lover said:


> Bobbie (his sister) retired a several years back... I guess she missed performing... She is older than him... they sure can grow hair...... I always think of him as being a "gentle soul' so it doesn't surprise me that he would spot a child to single out...
> 
> Someone mentioned his songwriting beginnings... one he sold very cheaply was "Crazy" the big Patsy Cline hit. I also have an album of Chris Kristofferson singing Willie's songs.... differernt... but very good.....


yes he said she was older than he. Boy, can she play piano! And yes, they definitely can grow some hair. I wish I had hair like hers down to her knees if I remember right. She stayed on stage longer than Willie waving to everyone.[/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> I would think that if I am doing more than crossing two stitches I would want a cable needle or a very short dpn set. hmmm, I will have to check and see how many stitches are involved with the cable on that sock pattern. I may have to deek into the store and see if they have a cable needle or two. If not, I can just cut one of my dpns and put a curve in it. (I must have oodles and oodles of dpns. :idea: I will cut my useless plastic ones and bend them with a little heat!!!)haha, sheeesh, I am full of being clever now!!! See what you all started now!!!! :-D


5 You are amazing. Knowing me I would drop those stitches and lose them. Then have to stop, reach for the crochet hook, on and on. Now your creative juices are flowing for sure. Creating your own cable hooks. Be careful and don't start a fire or melt them all over your stove.:wink: Cable hooks really should be inexpensive, but then I've had mine for years so not sure. You truly are full of being clever!!!! A creator.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne...So glad you are safely home and that you were so well taken care of. Have a wonderful time at the camper. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: We will look forward to hearing all about it. Big thanks to C for taking such good care of you and hugs for You, C and your Mom.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Marianne!! So good to hear that you are home. And that you had a wonderful flight! Now you know how royalty is treated and you deserve it no less than they do! You are a wonderful person. Just wish I had a camper next door to yours. We could sit outside on our lawn chairs and knit and talk, ooops, frogs will sing too!!
> Please post before you leave in the morning and let us know how your own bed felt like a homecoming!!!
> Now you have to learn the cables too!!! haha, that is for another time. Welcome home!!


What a nice post 5. Love the frogs singing too. :roll: Marianne, I'll join in on the knitting and frogs singing and we could let you be alone and see you only when you came out to knit .


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

All these recipes and talk of turkey are making me want it to be Thanksgiving tomorrow!!! Wait.. I don't have a bird yet.. :shock: Will have Cindi pick one up on one of her shopping trips though. 
I deep fry my turkey, brine it, then inject it.. then coat it with a rub and pop that baby in the deep fryer with Peanut Oil.. it's getting where I need to make 2 of them lately. The leftovers make for great sandwiches, I guess I like leftovers more than the original meal. 2 slices of bread.. warmed up dressing, turkey, cranberry sauce.. oh my.. that's what's for dinner as long as the leftovers hold out! I have 3 deep frying rigs, all gifts from friends that bring me their birds to fry for them.. they bring the oil and the birds over, they are just afraid to do the actual frying. It's good visiting on a special day, something I look forward to every year!
Oh and since I fry the bird, we have "dressing" though everyone calls it stuffing.. ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> How sweet of you to knit dishcloths for her. Most of the things I would like to do for my ex are illegal and would land me in jail. OOps! Sorry for thinking out loud.
> 
> That is hysterical. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > It was so great that he really wanted to talk to me!
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Marianne!! So good to hear that you are home. And that you had a wonderful flight! Now you know how royalty is treated and you deserve it no less than they do! You are a wonderful person. Just wish I had a camper next door to yours. We could sit outside on our lawn chairs and knit and talk, ooops, frogs will sing too!!
> ...


LOL... I'd love for all to be with me on this camp out!! Just think of the fun we would have! I'm sure there will be lot's of frogging going on I'm going to tackle the sock and WILL get past that darn gusset!!!!! I've also found my cable needles and some cotton yarn so I'm throwing that in the mix just so I can practice the cable technique.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> LOL... I'd love for all to be with me on this camp out!! Just think of the fun we would have! I'm sure there will be lot's of frogging going on I'm going to tackle the sock and WILL get past that darn gusset!!!!! I've also found my cable needles and some cotton yarn so I'm throwing that in the mix just so I can practice the cable technique.


Oh how wonderful that sounds!!!! Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I know my mother used a sugar mixture but was reading on the internet that the sugar mixture can bring in ants. I don't know. I never saw a problem with it and it is older than I am. There is suppose to be another product now to use instead of the sugar so that bugs are not a problem I will look into that. I have some ideas on how to set it now. I think I will put a jar in the middle. There may be one inside it, I am not sure. Then hang it upside down with possibly a balloon as was suggested to hold the handle. Then the sides will have to be pinned to something. Have not got it full figured but I do have some ideas I will be trying. I would like to redo the ribbon in the handle etc and just freshen it up. It is a beautiful piece and I want to do it justice. I have the carnations also and they need to be washed I think and thinking of putting some silk fern or what have you in with it all.



Angora1 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > How sweet of you to knit dishcloths for her. Most of the things I would like to do for my ex are illegal and would land me in jail. OOps! Sorry for thinking out loud.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Have to shut this down and repack some clothes, seems that the weather is going to be a bit colder than what I had expected. But that makes for wonderful campfire weather also! ;-) . Want all to know that this is a great campsite, State Park, I have full hookups, a concrete pad and I believe C said it is a handicapped site that I'm parked on.. if that is the case I won't have to worry about anything. I'll be a short walk to the lake, they have a trading store about a quarter of a mile from this particular area so if I forget something that is close by. Of course I'm taking my truck, will pull the camper home on Saturday. 
I have missed a lot of posts this week.. so hope and pray that everyone is doing okay.. Nana Caren, I saw the pictures, but on the tablet I have the pictures were small... so hope to go back and see them again! 
Take care my friends.. be safe in all that you do!! 
Talk to you all again on Saturday!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Loves, Hugs and Prayers ;-) ;-)


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Marianne. I love to camp. Especially in the woods by a lake. I had a special place I loved to be when my children were young. When I was needing to get away from things, I used to go there and talk with God. I just felt closer to him there more than anywhere else. Mountains, lake, trees, sounds of the birds and trees in the wind. I could not think of a place that could be more of heaven to me. Here is a link to many pictures of this place. There were some areas that were more public and other places where it was more quiet. https://www.google.ca/search?q=alouette+lake&hl=en&qscrl=1&rlz=1T4IRFE_enCA494CA494&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=5J2jULLWFdG42gWfiYGQCg&sqi=2&ved=0CCUQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=589



Marianne818 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Marianne, would love to be there with you and knit and talk with you. I think you would have a lot of wise things to teach me. And would love for many of the people on this forum to be there also.



Sq_Dancer said:


> Marianne. I love to camp. Especially in the woods by a lake. I had a special place I loved to be when my children were young. When I was needing to get away from things, I used to go there and talk with God. I just felt closer to him there more than anywhere else. Mountains, lake, trees, sounds of the birds and trees in the wind. I could not think of a place that could be more of heaven to me. Here is a link to many pictures of this place. There were some areas that were more public and other places where it was more quiet.
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=alouette+lake&hl=en&qscrl=1&rlz=1T4IRFE_enCA494CA494&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=5J2jULLWFdG42gWfiYGQCg&sqi=2&ved=0CCUQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=589


[/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Love this.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, she can always take a bottle of castor oil! lol It speeds up the process, but if you're not ready, you will just sit in the bathroom all day. hahaha My oldest sister used it on her last three, and I used it on my 2nd daughter. It tastes horrible, so you have to put it in a large glass of orange juice, and eat soda crackers after you finish drinking. It's best to try to down the whole thing at once, or you will never finish it. lol About 12 hours later, you go into labor.
Roberta



KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

My Tommy has been wanting to go outside and I have managed to only take him out in my arms. This morning, while letting my little dog out for his morning constitutional, Tommy slipped out through my legs. I was in my night gown so had to run and get dressed to go out and get him. He ran under the upstairs neighbours car and then I could not see him anymore. It worried me but then I turned around, and have no idea how he got behind me, but there he was near the door. I guess the big old world is just too scarey a place for him. Glad it did not take me long to get him back.



Sq_Dancer said:


> Love this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> if I hadn't been induced then, I swear I would be carrying him yet!
> 
> That is hysterical. Looking forward to photos of the dog and news of the GC!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> My Tommy has been wanting to go outside and I have managed to only take him out in my arms. This morning, while letting my little dog out for his morning constitutional, Tommy slipped out through my legs. I was in my night gown so had to run and get dressed to go out and get him. He ran under the upstairs neighbours car and then I could not see him anymore. It worried me but then I turned around, and have no idea how he got behind me, but there he was near the door. I guess the big old world is just too scarey a place for him. Glad it did not take me long to get him back.
> 
> Close call and scary. So glad all is ok
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Maybe we can go together. Wouldn't that be awesome? I would take you to that spot. I used to live on a few miles from there, at one point. We used to canoe from one end up towards the narrows on the lake and camp in a free camp there. It was a bit more rugged but I loved it.



Angora1 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > if I hadn't been induced then, I swear I would be carrying him yet!
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Angora, you truly have the gift of comforting words! And yes, I truly took my "job" seriously, and embarassed my daughters quite often! lol 
Roberta



Angora1 said:


> Lurker, just thinking abut your comment that your daughter was embarrassed by you on the bus. It is fun to have a girlfriend to laugh about those things with as it is soooooo normal and we all did it. My friend and I relish those moments because we know we are doing it right and they just don't get it yet. It's possibly our job to embarrass our kids. And also want to say it is a sad comment on our society when nursing a baby is considered not normal. Amazing that you even attempted school with a baby. Here's to women. Ok, we really must laugh about embarrassing our kids. I often think the other word for Mother is Guilt. One important thing we can do is to find our own beauty and wonder at it. Embrace it!!!! Yes, even 5's virtual hugs will help here. It's all part of the dance of life. All those moments go into our life like the stitches we knit. What a Waltz it is. Do you hear the music yet?? Laughter and joy and knowing we didn't sit back but we danced the most important dance of all. Life!! Children can't see our true beauty till we are gone, but Lurker, we see yours just as you see ours!! I know how you treasure our friendship. I'm cleaning my DH's office and boy what a job, but just had to stop and write this for you and all of us. I look like Cinderella covered not in cinders but in dust. The music is playing in the background and I picture us all in beautiful gowns and the men in their suits dancing that dance of life together. Of course those of us sitting on the side to catch our breath are knitting the stitches of our lives. Take my hand and let's laugh, dance and knit.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

We're already at that day Dancer. Do you know, the kids now know nothing, or have any idea how things were done in our grandparents or parents day? Most of them don't even know how to file things in a filing cabinet because they've always done things on a computer. You already see how a company shuts down when the computer breaks! I really feel sorry for these kids now. It seems each generation gets more stubborn about listening to ideas or instructions because they think they know it all, and now, they know nothing.



Sq_Dancer said:


> Love your picture of this Angora. One day I believe things are going to change back and the young generation will not know how to survive it.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Weelllll, I don't seem to have a problem talking and doing anything at the same time!! lol Unless the pattern is really tricky, but then, I don't hardly ever do those kind, so, I guess I talk and knit at the same time. lol



Angora1 said:


> Question...For those of you who get together with friends to knit. I can't seem to knit and talk at the same time. Do you talk first and then set aside a time to just knit so you can focus on a pattern or do you take something in stockinette to knit so you can talk the whole time? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Funny Story

When my son was about 13, he wore a bandana on his head. The way he tied it, it looked like he was an ant. He seemed to think it was really cool but it would embarrass me to take him with me in public like this. We had to go to town one day and I asked him to take it off and he refused to do so. I asked him a couple of times and still he refused to take it off. So ok, that is fine. I got out of the car and went to my bedroom and got one of those flimsey style scarves we used to wear and tied it on my head the same way. Well, he was horrified. He kept telling me to take it off and I kept saying, no, this is the style and I want to look cool, just like him. Oh he got upset and kept begging me to take it off. Finally he took his off and never again did I ever see it on his head. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a theory. I feel there has been a conspiracy in Canada and possibly in the US as well, I do not know. But the day I went in to see my son doing math homework and saw him using a calculator I objected. He said, on no Mom, we use them right in the exam. I thought then, there is a BIG problem with our system. I can see it being ok to use these tools once you know how to figure out how to solve the problems by yourself first. I often wondered if this was a planned thing. We train our kids to rely on comoputers. Not to think. What do we get, a generation who cannot think for themselves. And then we get people in authority (politicians etc) who can then tell you anything and no one knows how to think threw those things. They just go along with what is being told to them. What an absolute great way of brainwashing people. And people think comuters are the way to go. Yes they are wonderful and I love my computer, but I learnt to think first. We put our kids on these machines before they even know how to read or write. This is only my own opinion and maybe I am all wet, but it is what I think. Anyone else with a thought on this?



rpuhrmann said:


> We're already at that day Dancer. Do you know, the kids now know nothing, or have any idea how things were done in our grandparents or parents day? Most of them don't even know how to file things in a filing cabinet because they've always done things on a computer. You already see how a company shuts down when the computer breaks! I really feel sorry for these kids now. It seems each generation gets more stubborn about listening to ideas or instructions because they think they know it all, and now, they know nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh! Amazing how they've changed!



Sq_Dancer said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Ok folks. Now is the time to reveal the two pictures that I posted last night.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

You have got to watch this. It is funny but cute.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I got a new fur baby today...DH actually got him for me. IF DD will let me give him to youngest GD for her birthday I will give him to her but...I'm in love with him already. He is 6 months old; already had all shots and neutering. Have named him Albert. Perfectly at ease with the dogs; don't know how other cats will react to him but so far no fights.


He is so cute! Congratulations!

**
Welcome home, Marianne!

Headed back to work; catch up with you guys later.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok here are the two people in today's guessing game of Who Are They?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Gottastch, remember, in 5's world, Ketchup is one of the Food Groups! lol
> Roberta
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Dreamweaver, have you ever heard of cutting an onion in half, and put it in a jar/bowl next to your bed while you sleep. The next morning, you should notice a big difference in your DH cough. Onions are like a sponge to bacteria and germs. If you leave a cut onion in your fridge, it will soak up all that bacteria. Can you imagine what you are eating?? Yuck! I've talked to a couple of people who have done this, and they said it really does work!



Dreamweaver said:


> DH is in chair, under his flannel blankie, and seems to have picked up an awful cough.... Guess I'd better scrounge for dinner, since chef is out of commission.
> 
> Did manage to actually locate an infectous disease Dr. that is close and takes my insurance. Not going to see her until the Tues. after Thanksgiving, which is fine with me and will give the PCP and pulmonoligist both time to submit written referrals and forward records....
> 
> It is going to be chilly here all week.... good knitting weather... so I'm going to do some after dinner.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

B has put eucolyptus oil in his Sleep apnia machine and that is helping with the cough also. If you put it in a humidifier or on a hanky or kleenex, it is supposed to work also. Will have to try the onion too. Thank you.



rpuhrmann said:


> Dreamweaver, have you ever heard of cutting an onion in half, and put it in a jar/bowl next to your bed while you sleep. The next morning, you should notice a big difference in your DH cough. Onions are like a sponge to bacteria and germs. If you leave a cut onion in your fridge, it will soak up all that bacteria. Can you imagine what you are eating?? Yuck! I've talked to a couple of people who have done this, and they said it really does work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I hit a button and my message must have gone to mars. Oh Jesse is here better go. I am glad some of you like the family's recipes. Good, I was wondering if anyone really wanted them. take care. joe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I hit a button and my message must have gone to mars. Oh Jesse is here better go. I am glad some of you like the family's recipes. Good, I was wondering if anyone really wanted them. take care. joe.


I love your 'company potatoes' receipt, Joe!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Wish we had a "Like" button like in Facebook that we could click.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Gottastch, remember, in 5's world, Ketchup is one of the Food Groups! lol
> Roberta
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> In regard to the earlier post about Alfred the new kitty we are getting to keep him. DD doesn't want any pets right now as it would increase her rent. He did great his first night here and currently Zoro (one of my other cats) and he are assessing each other; bit of growling but they will adjust. Molly the dog is standing guard.


So happy for you Gwenie! I took care of my son's adopted kitty, before he gave her to his girlfriend (now wife) as a surprise for Christmas. It broke my heart to have to give her back; I really became attached to her. Now she always a special "rub" against my leg for her "grandma," when we visit


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Wish we had a "Like" button like in Facebook that we could click.


It is this one :thumbup: smiley face that you use for like.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Wish we had a "Like" button like in Facebook that we could click.
> ...


 Ok Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

ketchup is made with Tomatoes which is actually a Fruit. I like it on a few things but not too many things. Love tomatoes though.



gottastch said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Gottastch, remember, in 5's world, Ketchup is one of the Food Groups! lol
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Maybe we can go together. Wouldn't that be awesome? I would take you to that spot. I used to live on a few miles from there, at one point. We used to canoe from one end up towards the narrows on the lake and camp in a free camp there. It was a bit more rugged but I loved it.
> 
> Truly, it would be, however, I wonder how many quiet moments there would be. :lol: :lol: :lol: They'd probably hear us laughing from one end of the lake to the other.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

rpuhrmann said:


> And yes, I truly took my "job" seriously, and embarassed my daughters quite often! lol
> Roberta
> _________________
> Lurker, you have lots of company. Include me. Add Roberta to the list. :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Christmas Trivia

Santa Claus

The origin of Santa Claus begins in the 4th century with Saint Nicholas, Bishop of Myra, an area in present day Turkey. By all accounts St. Nicholas was a generous man, particularly devoted to children. After his death around 340 A.D. he was buried in Myra, but in 1087 Italian sailors purportedly stole his remains and removed them to Bari, Italy, greatly increasing St. Nicholas' popularity throughout Europe. 

His kindness and reputation for generosity gave rise to claims he that he could perform miracles and devotion to him increased. St. Nicholas became the patron saint of Russia, where he was known by his red cape, flowing white beard, and bishop's mitre.


In Greece, he is the patron saint of sailors, in France he was the patron of lawyers, and in Belgium the patron of children and travellers. Thousands of churches across Europe were dedicated to him and some time around the 12th century an official church holiday was created in his honor. The Feast of St. Nicholas was celebrated December 6 and the day was marked by gift-giving and charity. 

After the Reformation, European followers of St. Nicholas dwindled, but the legend was kept alive in Holland where the Dutch spelling of his name Sint Nikolaas was eventually transformed to Sinterklaas. Dutch children would leave their wooden shoes by the fireplace, and Sinterklaas would reward good children by placing treats in their shoes. Dutch colonists brought brought this tradition with them to America in the 17th century and here the Anglican name of Santa Claus emerged.

In 1822 Clement C. Moore composed the poem A Visit From Saint Nicholas, published as The Night Before Christmas as a gift for his children. In it, he portrays Santa Claus:

He had a broad face and a little round belly,
That shook when he laughed, like a bowl full of jelly,
He was chubby and plump, a right jolly old elf,
And I laughed when I saw him, in spite of myself;
A wink of his eye and a twist of his head
Soon gave me to know I had nothing to dread.

Other countries feature different gift-bearers for the Christmas or Advent season: La Befana in Italy ~ The Three Kings in Spain, Puerto Rico, and Mexico ~ Christkindl or the Christ Child in Switzerland and Austria ~ Father Christmas in England ~ and Pere Noël, Father Christmas or the Christ Child in France. Still, the figure of Santa Claus as a jolly, benevolent, plump man in a red suit described in Moore's poem remains with us today and is recognized by children and adults alike around the world.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

rpuhrmann said:


> Weelllll, I don't seem to have a problem talking and doing anything at the same time!! lol Unless the pattern is really tricky, but then, I don't hardly ever do those kind, so, I guess I talk and knit at the same time. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm going out to get some stuff for facecloths and just a plain stockinette square. Want those little leaf ones I saw that Dreamweaver did on KP but will have to wait as they inc. and dec. Those would be fabulous as I like to change my facecloth a lot.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Funny Story
> 
> When my son was about 13, he wore a bandana on his head. The way he tied it, it looked like he was an ant. He seemed to think it was really cool but it would embarrass me to take him with me in public like this. We had to go to town one day and I asked him to take it off and he refused to do so. I asked him a couple of times and still he refused to take it off. So ok, that is fine. I got out of the car and went to my bedroom and got one of those flimsey style scarves we used to wear and tied it on my head the same way. Well, he was horrified. He kept telling me to take it off and I kept saying, no, this is the style and I want to look cool, just like him. Oh he got upset and kept begging me to take it off. Finally he took his off and never again did I ever see it on his head. Mission accomplished.


Join the club. That was a great tactic too.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Nothing wrong with that. LOL



Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we can go together. Wouldn't that be awesome? I would take you to that spot. I used to live on a few miles from there, at one point. We used to canoe from one end up towards the narrows on the lake and camp in a free camp there. It was a bit more rugged but I loved it.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

rpuhrmann said:


> Dreamweaver, have you ever heard of cutting an onion in half, and put it in a jar/bowl next to your bed while you sleep. The next morning, you should notice a big difference in your DH cough. Onions are like a sponge to bacteria and germs. If you leave a cut onion in your fridge, it will soak up all that bacteria. Can you imagine what you are eating?? Yuck! I've talked to a couple of people who have done this, and they said it really does work!
> ______________________________
> Oh yes, I've heard that and it is mentioned in some of the books I have read. I say it's no wonder I can't stand onions at someone's home or a restaurant that have been cut ahead and left lying out. I should have remembered this when I was just sick. Finally able to go out and enjoy my knitting with a friend, which I had to cancel last week. :thumbup: Gotta remember that onion trick.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Joe P said:


> I hit a button and my message must have gone to mars. Oh Jesse is here better go. I am glad some of you like the family's recipes. Good, I was wondering if anyone really wanted them. take care. joe.


Thank You Joe. Was thrilled. Love family recipes the most. Did you get any from your aunt that visited? You got sick while she was there with you and I never saw any.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I do my dressing (aka stuffing) by itself. I have friends that actually stuff their turkey, but like you said, it is how we are taught. My GM did it that way and so do I! Also, we usually get a smoked turkey rather than roast one in the oven. That makes it difficult to stuff!


I have a brief survey: what kind of stuffing/dressing do you make?
a) bread cubes with giblets/sausage/celery/onion
b) corn bread 
c) oysters
d) other --- let us know what kind.

I wonder how many different kinds will come up. Thanks.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

My answer is a)



RookieRetiree said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I do my dressing (aka stuffing) by itself. I have friends that actually stuff their turkey, but like you said, it is how we are taught. My GM did it that way and so do I! Also, we usually get a smoked turkey rather than roast one in the oven. That makes it difficult to stuff!
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I do my dressing (aka stuffing) by itself. I have friends that actually stuff their turkey, but like you said, it is how we are taught. My GM did it that way and so do I! Also, we usually get a smoked turkey rather than roast one in the oven. That makes it difficult to stuff!
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay kids, I finally have the crocheted star ornament pattern I made up typed up. If the world already has one million crocheted star patterns, now it has one million + one 

Since we are the KTP, I won't post my pattern here but if you would like the pattern, please send me a pm with your e-mail address and I will attach the pattern and send it to you.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have bought smoked turkey legs in the grocery store and used them for making pea soup instead of pork. It is just as good. Mmmmmmm



Angora1 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Type of stuffing. I tried to make my MIL's corn bread stuffing for Thanksgiving. First Thanksgiving I had done for husband's entire family. MIL asked me if I had made the cornbread and then used it.    You can guess my answer. At least the bag with the giblets wasn't still inside the turkey, but first turkey I had ever cooked. I also did a dessert with shortbread as the base. MIL took the topping off and didn't serve the base. Ruined it as it was divine. She must have thought I also made a really hard, not flaky crust and was trying to save me. Years later they were eating the exact same dessert I had made and the women called it better than Paul Newman. Here I had made it all those years ago but it was considered a failure.  I was too shy to speak up and say it has to be served with the shortbread or tell them that what they loved was what I had tried to serve them. :lol: :lol: :lol: Now I have to look at that little laughing Buddha and remember to laugh. I'm not Buddhist, I just like him.

For this year I am at a total loss. DH doesn't like it at all. I made it another year for his sisters and their families and half of them don't eat it so not sure what to make. No, not because of the above.LOL Thinking sour dough bread with nuts and spices, maybe some cranberries in it too?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Marianne...So glad you are safely home and that you were so well taken care of. Have a wonderful time at the camper. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: We will look forward to hearing all about it. Big thanks to C for taking such good care of you and hugs for You, C and your Mom.


You know what blows me away about Cindi? I would never have thought of having the camper moved to a lovely spot for Marianne before she got home from hospital!! Cindi is something special, too. No wonder she and Marianne make such a great pair!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Okay kids, I finally have the crocheted star ornament pattern I made up typed up. If the world already has one million crocheted star patterns, now it has one million + one
> 
> Since we are the KTP, I won't post my pattern here but if you would like the pattern, please send me a pm with your e-mail address and I will attach the pattern and send it to you.


Actually Gottasch, I thought we wanted more knitting/crochet on here as people said we didn't have anything to do with knitting. I think we accept crochet too. Am I wrong??


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Dreamweaver, have you ever heard of cutting an onion in half, and put it in a jar/bowl next to your bed while you sleep. .


[/quote]

When in grade school, I had a classmate/friend whose mother would boil onion, garlic & other things together and then soak a bandana in it and roll crushed garlic & onion in the bandana and tie it around her kids' necks when they had colds/flu. It seemed to work wonderfully -- but although I don't think anyone teased him--I would have been too embarrassed to do it.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

They are both amazing women. I have to admire them. Seems like they cannot do enough for each other. Now that is what real friends are like instead of the acquaintances that most of us meet. You are so right jheiens



jheiens said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne...So glad you are safely home and that you were so well taken care of. Have a wonderful time at the camper. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: We will look forward to hearing all about it. Big thanks to C for taking such good care of you and hugs for You, C and your Mom.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne...So glad you are safely home and that you were so well taken care of. Have a wonderful time at the camper. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: We will look forward to hearing all about it. Big thanks to C for taking such good care of you and hugs for You, C and your Mom.
> ...


Yes, truly a special friend and quite creative. She must have thought what would Marianne most want to do and that is what she came up with. We should all be so lucky.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love them and am going to make almost all of them. We have my MIL's cranberry/orange relish that is everyone's request and my DIL makes a fresh cranberry/jalepeno spread over cream cheese and scooped with Frito's that is awesome. We try as many recipes for fresh cranberries as possible!! I'll post these two recipes later.



Joe P said:


> I hit a button and my message must have gone to mars. Oh Jesse is here better go. I am glad some of you like the family's recipes. Good, I was wondering if anyone really wanted them. take care. joe.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Speaking of crochet. Here is an angel I want to make if I can remember how to crochet:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/heavenly-pineapple-angel

She stands 3 ft. tall. Dancer talking about stiffening the basket her grandmother made reminded me of an angel I ahd made years ago that I no longer have.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Smoked turkey with Dreamweaver's horseradish cream sounds like a great combination!! I've had smoked salmon and smoked pheasant this way and love it.



Angora1 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! Does anyone want to make me this???? I love her and I do not know how to crochet. I will even do the embellishments and stiffening. And I do not need it before Christmas. But I collect Angels and she is gorgeous. Please?????????????????????



Angora1 said:


> Speaking of crochet. Here is an angel I want to make if I can remember how to crochet:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/heavenly-pineapple-angel
> 
> She stands 3 ft. tall. Dancer talking about stiffening the basket her grandmother made reminded me of an angel I ahd made years ago that I no longer have.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Years later they were eating the exact same dessert I had made and the women called it better than Paul Newman.
> 
> I think I still have a recipe for that dessert!!! Remember the Galliano cake that was popular about that time also?
> 
> Would love to put nuts and berries in my stuffing---but I have to add them later as the rest of the family wouldn't like it.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a brief survey: what kind of stuffing/dressing do you make?
a) bread cubes with giblets/sausage/celery/onion
b) corn bread 
c) oysters
d) other --- let us know what kind.

I wonder how many different kinds will come up. Thanks.[/quote]

Rookie, I save up all the odd bits and pieces of breads used around here, including cornbreads, biscuits I've made, pumpernickel, rye, wholewheat, etc. in the freezer. About this time, I bring them out, dry them out and then break up or cube to use with onions, celery, sage, oregano, salt, pepper, and some red pepper flakes. Those are sauteed, simmered in broth, and then combined with the bread, I don't use any eggs but lots of broth. Bake at 350*F for about an hour in 9 x 13 pan with a squirt of oil lightly over the top before baking.

One year there wasn't any pumpernickle and the DDs said it wasn't to their liking without it.

It's even tasty cold and eaten as a snack, out of hand.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

This is a beautiful angel.....I need a new tree topper and this will look great....although I may have to make it a little smaller.



Angora1 said:


> Speaking of crochet. Here is an angel I want to make if I can remember how to crochet:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/heavenly-pineapple-angel
> 
> She stands 3 ft. tall. Dancer talking about stiffening the basket her grandmother made reminded me of an angel I ahd made years ago that I no longer have.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! Does anyone want to make me this???? I love her and I do not know how to crochet. I will even do the embellishments and stiffening. And I do not need it before Christmas. But I collect Angels and she is gorgeous. Please?????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear. I'm thinking next year already. No way for this year for me. Even adding the stars in for this year right now is a problem, they are probably next year too. I'll be working on that St. Brigid Aran when the yarn arrives from Scotland. Afraid DIL's present may be a year late.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> This is a beautiful angel.....I need a new tree topper and this will look great....although I may have to make it a little smaller.
> 
> She is so pretty and better yet, the pattern is free!! Now if I could just get my printer to print. :evil: :roll: Yes, smaller as a tree topper for sure but how beautiful that would be. I'm picturing her welcoming people when they come in the front door at my place, but tree topper ...yes. You'll have to let me know how it works out if you do her.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I wonder how many different kinds will come up. Thanks.[/quote]

Rookie, I save up all the odd bits and pieces of breads used around here, including cornbreads, biscuits I've made, pumpernickel, rye, wholewheat, etc. in the freezer. About this time, I bring them out, dry them out and then break up or cube to use with onions, celery, sage, oregano, salt, pepper, and some red pepper flakes. Those are sauteed, simmered in broth, and then combined with the bread, I don't use any eggs but lots of broth. Bake at 350*F for about an hour in 9 x 13 pan with a squirt of oil lightly over the top before baking.

One year there wasn't any pumpernickle and the DDs said it wasn't to their liking without it.

It's even tasty cold and eaten as a snack, out of hand.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

I love this idea --- also have never tried oregano and pepper flakes --but will this year!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

That is ok Angora, but if there is anyone out there that would be willing to do it, I honestly would love her. Am willing to pay for the materials and labour. Wish Grandma was here now to make it for me. And I am not asking anyone to do it this year before Christmas. I understand we all have our own families to do things for.


Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! Does anyone want to make me this???? I love her and I do not know how to crochet. I will even do the embellishments and stiffening. And I do not need it before Christmas. But I collect Angels and she is gorgeous. Please?????????????????????
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Okay kids, I finally have the crocheted star ornament pattern I made up typed up. If the world already has one million crocheted star patterns, now it has one million + one
> ...


I thought crochet was fine too. I think the point is about the posting of the pattern. Gottasch, if you designed the pattern stitch sequence yourself, you can post the pattern here at Knitting Paradise. What you cant post is someone else's copyrighted pattern. If it is your own pattern, you are free to post it as long as you make a statement that the pattern is one you designed yourself. This is why FireballDave was allowed to post his patterns -- they were designed by him and it was stated as such.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I wonder how many different kinds will come up. Thanks.


Rookie, I save up all the odd bits and pieces of breads used around here, including cornbreads, biscuits I've made, pumpernickel, rye, wholewheat, etc. in the freezer. About this time, I bring them out, dry them out and then break up or cube to use with onions, celery, sage, oregano, salt, pepper, and some red pepper flakes. Those are sauteed, simmered in broth, and then combined with the bread, I don't use any eggs but lots of broth. Bake at 350*F for about an hour in 9 x 13 pan with a squirt of oil lightly over the top before baking.
______________________
What kind of broth....Chicken or did you find turkey?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> I thought crochet was fine too. I think the point is about the posting of the pattern. Gottasch, if you designed the pattern stitch sequence yourself, you can post the pattern here at Knitting Paradise. What you cant post is someone else's copyrighted pattern. If it is your own pattern, you are free to post it as long as you make a statement that the pattern is one you designed yourself. This is why FireballDave was allowed to post his patterns -- they were designed by him and it was stated as such.


Thanks 5


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Dreamweaver, have you ever heard of cutting an onion in half, and put it in a jar/bowl next to your bed while you sleep. The next morning, you should notice a big difference in your DH cough. Onions are like a sponge to bacteria and germs. If you leave a cut onion in your fridge, it will soak up all that bacteria. Can you imagine what you are eating?? Yuck! I've talked to a couple of people who have done this, and they said it really does work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for this, I will be trying the onion thing tonight. I seemed to have acquired a cough.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> That is ok Angora, but if there is anyone out there that would be willing to do it, I honestly would love her. Am willing to pay for the materials and labour. Wish Grandma was here now to make it for me. And I am not asking anyone to do it this year before Christmas. I understand we all have our own families to do things for.
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Wish we had a "Like" button like in Facebook that we could click.


It would make some things easier.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sure would. Just one click but you would show you liked it and move on.  Oh well love the forum and will do whatever I need to to be in it. 



NanaCaren said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Wish we had a "Like" button like in Facebook that we could click.
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Okay kids, I finally have the crocheted star ornament pattern I made up typed up. If the world already has one million crocheted star patterns, now it has one million + one
> ...


I just didn't want to clog up a lot of space with my pattern and thought putting it out there that someone could send me a pm would be ok. I will turn to our resident historian...5mmdpns for guidance here. It is my own pattern, that I devised...not saying it isn't like any other out there but it came out of my little bean of a brain  Should I post (I don't have a website) or should I not and just have you all pm me?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Well will keep my fingers crossed that someone could do this for me. If not, I might just have to learn it myself (now that is a scarey thought) But I am with you, I would love to see her at the entrance way. I have a lovely landing that she would look lovely in. Even maybe put a light inside her.



Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > That is ok Angora, but if there is anyone out there that would be willing to do it, I honestly would love her. Am willing to pay for the materials and labour. Wish Grandma was here now to make it for me. And I am not asking anyone to do it this year before Christmas. I understand we all have our own families to do things for.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a tendancy to some of my decor being Victorian. I love lace and ribbon etc. That being said, I have a Southwestern Craft Room. And definitely if I had someone to share my place with, would not mind lightening up on some of the girly stuff. But being on my own, I do like Girly Things. 



Sq_Dancer said:


> Well will keep my fingers crossed that someone could do this for me. If not, I might just have to learn it myself (now that is a scarey thought) But I am with you, I would love to see her at the entrance way. I have a lovely landing that she would look lovely in. Even maybe put a light inside her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Speaking of crochet. Here is an angel I want to make if I can remember how to crochet:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/heavenly-pineapple-angel
> 
> She stands 3 ft. tall. Dancer talking about stiffening the basket her grandmother made reminded me of an angel I ahd made years ago that I no longer have.


that is beautiful


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Here is a picture of my grand-kitty, Mira...she is so sweet


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Speaking of crochet. Here is an angel I want to make if I can remember how to crochet:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/heavenly-pineapple-angel
> 
> She stands 3 ft. tall. Dancer talking about stiffening the basket her grandmother made reminded me of an angel I ahd made years ago that I no longer have.


Angora, I have a really cute crocheted angel pattern, that we came across in 2001...I think we made at least a billion of them for dear mother-in-law's church bazaar...always white but different colors around the outside edge. The original pattern has the "wings" tucked behind the body but I thought it looked cuter with the body tucked into that folded square of the wings...IMHO, of course  I will look for the original website...not hard...easy to do when visiting...just two little granny squares from crochet cotton. It looks WAY harder than it is - gotta like that  Sometimes I made the "frilly" head but as you can see in this case, I just did a simple sc around...easy to embellish however you like or keep it simple.

She is 3 inches from wing tip to wing tip and about 3 1/2 inches tall


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I love white faced cats. I did not use to love cats like I do now. I did not mind them but I loved dogs more. Now I just love them both equally. I am a push over for them and would not want to be without one for a pet now. It is all I can do to resist having another one. Just have to be realistic right now.



gottastch said:


> Here is a picture of my grand-kitty, Mira...she is so sweet


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ohhhhhhh another angel. She is so lovely. where do you get the coloured cotton? How hard is it to learn how to crochet? This is killing me and where do I find a pattern for such a lovely lady?



gottastch said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of crochet. Here is an angel I want to make if I can remember how to crochet:
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Ohhhhhhh another angel. She is so lovely. where do you get the coloured cotton? How hard is it to learn how to crochet? This is killing me and where do I find a pattern for such a lovely lady?
> 
> Angora, I have a really cute crocheted angel pattern, that we came across in 2001...I think we made at least a billion of them for dear mother-in-law's church bazaar...always white but different colors around the outside edge. The original pattern has the "wings" tucked behind the body but I thought it looked cuter with the body tucked into that folded square of the wings...IMHO, of course  I will look for the original website...not hard...easy to do when visiting...just two little granny squares from crochet cotton. It looks WAY harder than it is - gotta like that


[/quote]

Dancer, The variegated crochet cotton came from either Michael's or JoAnn's...size 10 regular crochet cotton. I love the variegated kinds


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Well will keep my fingers crossed that someone could do this for me. If not, I might just have to learn it myself (now that is a scarey thought) But I am with you, I would love to see her at the entrance way. I have a lovely landing that she would look lovely in. Even maybe put a light inside her.


Looking at the pattern and it calls for stiffening with sugar water.
:shock: How's that for timing :?:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok got the pattern. I have done granny squares with yarn before. But have never done anything with cotton. Also do not know how to read the patterns. Will have to learn that and also do not know how to put the frill around the edging or go around the ring. There is a Michael's here so will have to see if I can find the cotton but yes, I like the varigated on this for sure. It is gorgeous. I have tried to put angels on my Christmas Tree. Could see this on there for sure.



gottastch said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of crochet. Here is an angel I want to make if I can remember how to crochet:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:



Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Well will keep my fingers crossed that someone could do this for me. If not, I might just have to learn it myself (now that is a scarey thought) But I am with you, I would love to see her at the entrance way. I have a lovely landing that she would look lovely in. Even maybe put a light inside her.
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

My Mom's Dressing:

put the giblets & neck in a pan with water, butter, salt and pepper. Saute onions and celery in a large pan. When giblets and neck are cooked, pick off the little bits of meat from the neck and discard the skin/bones. Mince up the cooked giblets. When onions and celery are softened, toss in the neck meat/giblets, sage & onion packaged cubes and use the water that you cooked the neck/giblets in to sufficiently moisten the cubes. Add in a cracked egg or two and mix together with your hands. Put into a sprayed casserole dish (or two) and bake at 350 for about an hour.

My version:

Since none of my husband's family is particularly fond of the giblets, I still cook them with the neck in a pan with water, butter, salt and pepper. Saute the onions and celery the same as above. When the neck meat/giblets are cooked, dear father-in-law and I split up "the goods" and eat them by the stove in the kitchen so the others don't see    I still use that water to moisten the sage & onion packaged cubes and add the celery and onions to it. I don't prepare as much of the water/butter mixture as my mom did as I like to use boxed chicken stock (or my own if I'm really feeling domestic and make some ahead). I don't add the eggs either. I pretty much just cook everything together on the stove now days as the only thing needing to be cooked are the onions/celery. I do sometimes put the dressing in the oven to heat through and crisp up the top but I have been know to put the hot dressing (from the stove top) into an oven-proof bowl and use my creme brulee torch to crisp up the top lickity-split


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

This shawlette is gorgeous. It is posted on KP and ravelry.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kelp-forest-shawlette

There is a tutorial:




Also a free pattern

I think I have to stop looking. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

This just warms my heart as it is the picture I have always wanted to be in.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> She is 3 inches from wing tip to wing tip and about 3 1/2 inches tall


She is beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm up to page 65...what a difference a day makes! Yesterday I decided since I wasn't working that I'd just not turn the computer on at all--got some knitting done! I got the giraffe sewed up (pics will follow); not happy with how the spots were done, but it turned out pretty cute anyhow. Then I worked on DD's shawl between taking her to work and picking her up--part 2 of 3 is nearly there. I am ready to be done with it, though! Some small projects for gifts will be next.

JoeP, glad to hear stepson's progress, and I hope all goes well for him--this could open some doors!



5mmdpns said:


> Marianne, you just find those cookbooks and bring them with you! We will all have a hand at making these no bake cookies! I got a special chair waiting for you with your name on it!


I have a no bake cookie recipe that was the first thing I "officially" learned to cook--is it oatmeal with the cocoa and peanut butter? I love to make those! They are so fast and so good!

Now I need to try and catch up a bit more!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> This just warms my heart as it is the picture I have always wanted to be in.


Me too. DH and I always remember Brother and Sister Cummings, yes, that's what they were called in our church. They were white haired and he always had his arm around her sitting in church and they walked hand in hand. DH and I still do that. We never know what impression we have made on others do we. They are long gone now but still live on and we remember them as we walk along hand in hand.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Remember, everyone, that in about two weeks (December 1st) I would like to invite you to begin sharing your favorite Christmas cookie recipes and little knit decorations or something to do with Christmas in knit. I hope you all will participate. We will get all kinds of recipes (like we need more - YES, we do) and things to plan to make for next year


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

That is what I love about B. He gently will put his hand in mine when we get out of the car. It has been so long since I had anyone that just wanted to show any attention to me at all other than negative stuff. Had to laugh one day. We usually greet each other with a kiss and a hug. One day I got over to his place and dropped some things in his suite and had to run back to the car for something. He ran after me because he wanted his hug and kiss first. That was when I realized, he enjoyed this just as much as I did. he is so different than I have ever known before.



Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > This just warms my heart as it is the picture I have always wanted to be in.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Does it all have to be knit patterns? I have made a lot of decorations but not all are knit or crochet. Some are sewn or glued etc.



gottastch said:


> Remember, everyone, that in about two weeks (December 1st) I would like to invite you to begin sharing your favorite Christmas cookie recipes and little knit decorations or something to do with Christmas in knit. I hope you all will participate. We will get all kinds of recipes (like we need more - YES, we do) and things to plan to make for next year


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> That is what I love about B. He gently will put his hand in mine when we get out of the car. It has been so long since I had anyone that just wanted to show any attention to me at all other than negative stuff. Had to laugh one day. We usually greet each other with a kiss and a hug. One day I got over to his place and dropped some things in his suite and had to run back to the car for something. He ran after me because he wanted his hug and kiss first. That was when I realized, he enjoyed this just as much as I did. he is so different than I have ever known before.
> 
> I think you went through all the "ick" you went through before to truly realize and enjoy what a good man is...there are some out there still and you, lucky girl, have found what sounds to be a real gem!!! I am truly happy for you


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Does it all have to be knit patterns? I have made a lot of decorations but not all are knit or crochet. Some are sewn or glued etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you think, everyone? Should this be limited to just knit??? Since this is a "KTP community endeavor," I welcome all comments


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


You go right ahead and post it here!! We all want to have a look see at it and see just how complicated it is! I may do up a few and hang them off my living room curtain rod! The sunshine would sparkle off them and would add some Christmassy atmospheres to the place! 

You just copy and paste the entire pattern from your document into the posting space here at the KTP.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Crocheted Star Ornament

Materials
Crochet hook of choice for the yarn/crochet cotton you are using
Yarn or crochet cotton of choice

Gauge
Not important to the outcome of this project.

(sample was made with a #2 steel crochet hook and Hilaza Rustica #10 crochet cotton; color is Iridiscente Blanco); size is 4x4 


Begin by making the magic loop, ch 1.

Rnd 1:	Work 5 sc in the magic loop. Pull on the yarn/crochet thread cotton
tail, to tighten the loop. Do not join. (5 sts)

Note #1:	Place a marker in the first stitch of the second and subsequent
rounds, if you need to, so you can easily identify the beginning of 
each round. You will be able to see the spiral start to form.

Rnd 2:	Work 2 sc in the next st and in each stitch around. (10 sts)

Rnd 3:	Work 2 sc in the next st and in each stitch around. (20 sts)

Rnd 4:	* Work 2 sc in the next st, 1 sc in the 2nd and 3rd sts, and 2 sc in the 4th
st; repeat from * around. (30 sts)

Rnd 5:	* Work 2 sc in the next st, 1 sc in the 2nd  5th 4 sts, and 2 sc in the 6th 
st; repeat from * around. (40 sts)

Rnd 6:	* Work 2 sc in the next st, 1 sc in the 2nd  7th sts, and 2 sc in the 8th
st; repeat from * around. (50 sts)


First Star Point (only)
Row 7:	Ch 1 and turn. Sc in same st and in each of the next 9 sts. Ch 1, turn.
(10 sts)

Row 8:	Sc dec, using first 2 sts, sc in each of the next 6 sts, sc dec, using last 
2 sts. Ch 1, turn. (8 sts)

Row 9:	Sc in each st across. Ch 1, turn. (8 sts)

Row 10:	Sc dec, using first 2 sts, sc in each of the next 4 sts, sc dec, using last 
2 sts. Ch 1, turn. (6 sts)

Row 11:	Sc in each st across. Ch 1, turn. (6 sts)

Row 12:	Sc dec, using first 2 sts, sc in each of the next 2 sts, sc dec, using last 
2 sts. Ch 1, turn. (4 sts)

Row 13:	Sc in each st across. Ch 1, turn. (4 sts)

Row 14:	Sc dec, using first 2 sts, sc dec, using last 2 sts. Ch 1, turn. (2 sts)

Row 15:	Sc dec, using the 2 sts in the row. Cut yarn/crochet cotton, yo hook
and draw thread through the remaining st on the hook. Pull to secure. 

Remaining Star Points
* Make a slip knot on your hook. Join with a sc, on rnd 6, in the next unused st, directly to the left of the star point just made. Sc in the next 9 sts. Ch 1, turn. 
(10 sts total). Continuing stitching, using instructions from rows 7-15, above. Repeat until all star points are complete. Then see *, below, to for making a double-sided star OR **, below to finish off a single star.

*If You Wish To Make This A Double-Sided Star
Make a second star, like the first, but do not cut the yarn/crochet cotton. After making that final sc dec, on the last star point, ch 1 and turn. Hold both stars together (with wrong sides together), star points matched up. Tuck all loose ends to the inside of the stars. Sc through both star points, at the top. Continue to sc around, with about the same number of stitches on all the sides of the star points, through both thicknesses, making 3 sc at the top of each star point. When you have stitched all the way around, work 2 sc in the same st as the beginning sc (so you end up with 3 sc in this star point as well as all the others). Join with a slip st to the first sc. Cut yarn/crochet cotton, yo and bring the yarn/crochet cotton through the remaining stitch on the hook. Pull to secure. 

**Finishing For A Single Star
Do not cut yarn/thread after finished the last star point. Ch 1, turn. Sc at star point top. Continue to sc around the star, with aout the same number of stitches on all the sides of the star points, making 3 sc at the top of each star point. When you have stitched all the way around, work 2 sc in the same st as the beginning sc (so you end up with 3 sc in this start point as well as all the others). Join with a slip st to the first sc. Cut yarn/crochet cotton, yo and bring the yarn/crochet cotton through the remaining stitch on the hook. Pull to secure. 

Hanging Loop
Attach a separate length of yarn/crochet cotton, ribbon or braid for a hanging, if you choose. If youd like the loop to be part of the star, when you sl st to join to the first sc made after you sc around the whole star, chain 50. Turn the star so the back is facing you and sl st to the last sc you completed at the top of the star point. Cut the yarn/crochet cotton, yo and bring the yarn/crochet cotton through the remaining stitch on the hook. Pull to secure. Tie an overhand knot in the hanging cord and nestle it tightly at the base of the hanging loop. Weave in any remaining threads. 

Stiffen the star however youd like, let dry and enjoy!


Kathy Johnson, 2012


Since the photo is already posted on page 93, I didn't add it to this posting.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

The above is my humble submission for your use. I sometimes over-state the obvious, I think, but I wanted to make sure even the beginning crocheter might be able to understand and stitch up this project. If any of you see anything that should be worded differently, please excuse my lack of experience in these things. It is for your use with my pleasure


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Gottastch. It makes me cry. I have really gone through a lot in my life and not only with the men in my life, but with dealing with the fallout that comes with it with my children etc. It has not been easy for me. After almost 60 years of it being so hard, it is hard to believe that maybe I have met someone decent and so sweet. I am not letting him go if I can help it. It scares the daylights out of me. I introduced him to my aunt who just fell in love with him. She is 88 years old. She never liked the other men in my life and had good reason not to. But B she just loved. She looked at him and told him, I have told her not to let you go. He smiled. Yes, I think finally I might have gotten it right this time. I sure hope so...



gottastch said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > That is what I love about B. He gently will put his hand in mine when we get out of the car. It has been so long since I had anyone that just wanted to show any attention to me at all other than negative stuff. Had to laugh one day. We usually greet each other with a kiss and a hug. One day I got over to his place and dropped some things in his suite and had to run back to the car for something. He ran after me because he wanted his hug and kiss first. That was when I realized, he enjoyed this just as much as I did. he is so different than I have ever known before.
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Dancer, I don't want to put the cart before the horse here but you know if you and B find yourself getting married someday, how are we all ever going to find a date/place for us all to meet up and celebrate? You will have to marry on KTP - hahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, Gottastch! I will be sending that to my daughter, who is always looking for ideas for the Christmas Tree. Dawning another grey wet day here, must not grumble- it keeps us green.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Gottastch! I will be sending that to my daughter, who is always looking for ideas for the Christmas Tree. Dawning another grey wet day here, must not grumble- it keeps us green.


I hope she likes it, Lurker. It is bright and sunny here today but c-o-l-d.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you gottastch. If I can figure out how to crochet, I will give this a try. Hugs.



gottastch said:


> The above is my humble submission for your use. I sometimes over-state the obvious, I think, but I wanted to make sure even the beginning crocheter might be able to understand and stitch up this project. If any of you see anything that should be worded differently, please excuse my lack of experience in these things. It is for your use with my pleasure


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> The above is my humble submission for your use. I sometimes over-state the obvious, I think, but I wanted to make sure even the beginning crocheter might be able to understand and stitch up this project. If any of you see anything that should be worded differently, please excuse my lack of experience in these things. It is for your use with my pleasure


You did absolutely just fine!!!! :thumbup: I copied and pasted to my own document and put the stars there too! Thanks a bunch! And no, this is just not a Knitting Tea Party! Sam, should you change the name of it to Crochet and Knitting Tea Party? Would certainly make the Admininstration sit up and take another look at us! haha, we tootsies and gents are worth looking at!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

LOL Well do not know if that will happen but I will put an invitation out here somehow if it does. I really do not think I would say no though... Maybe have to do a Video conferrencing thing or something. I really do not want a big wedding if that should ever happen. Our families are so far away. It sure would be something though, with all my great friends here attending? That would be some picture, wouldn't it?



gottastch said:


> Dancer, I don't want to put the cart before the horse here but you know if you and B find yourself getting married someday, how are we all ever going to find a date/place for us all to meet up and celebrate? You will have to marry on KTP - hahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

All I can say right now, is I am happier than I have been in a very long time.



Sq_Dancer said:


> LOL Well do not know if that will happen but I will put an invitation out here somehow if it does. I really do not think I would say no though... Maybe have to do a Video conferrencing thing or something. I really do not want a big wedding if that should ever happen. Our families are so far away. It sure would be something though, with all my great friends here attending? That would be some picture, wouldn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I guess I am in love, eh? I am pretty transparent that way.



Sq_Dancer said:


> All I can say right now, is I am happier than I have been in a very long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > This just warms my heart as it is the picture I have always wanted to be in.
> ...


I like to think that one day all of us will be in that picture. My great grandparents looked like two teenagers in love right up to the day Granma Lee died.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I am up to page 80!



Angora1 said:


> Question...For those of you who get together with friends to knit. I can't seem to knit and talk at the same time. Do you talk first and then set aside a time to just knit so you can focus on a pattern or do you take something in stockinette to knit so you can talk the whole time? Thanks for your help.


I have been wondering about that myself--I HOPE I will get to the knitting group here on Saturday--I've been trying to go to the meetings for months and something always happens!

Marianne, your time away sounds like heaven. Enjoy, relax! I'm so happy for you that you are "sprung" from the hospital!



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I got a new fur baby today...DH actually got him for me. IF DD will let me give him to youngest GD for her birthday I will give him to her but...I'm in love with him already. He is 6 months old; already had all shots and neutering. Have named him Albert. Perfectly at ease with the dogs; don't know how other cats will react to him but so far no fights.


What a sweetheart, Gwen!

KateB, I hope I read soon that your GS has arrived!

Caren, the cars are great--Bub would like to see that, I'm sure!

Now...to read on!


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Sq Dancer, if you look at the site I posted yesterday fro the cables they also do how to crochet.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you Silver Owl. I am hoping to get my small business of the road in the New Year and do not have time before then to learn, but I think I might take some time and try to learn it. I see so many things that I like in Crochet and maybe it is time for me to learn.



Silverowl said:


> Sq Dancer, if you look at the site I posted yesterday fro the cables they also do how to crochet.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I am glad you have at last found someone that treats you like a lady. Men like that are rare, your aunt is right hold on to him. I understand how it scares the daylights out of you. It would do the same to me.



Sq_Dancer said:


> Gottastch. It makes me cry. I have really gone through a lot in my life and not only with the men in my life, but with dealing with the fallout that comes with it with my children etc. It has not been easy for me. After almost 60 years of it being so hard, it is hard to believe that maybe I have met someone decent and so sweet. I am not letting him go if I can help it. It scares the daylights out of me. I introduced him to my aunt who just fell in love with him. She is 88 years old. She never liked the other men in my life and had good reason not to. But B she just loved. She looked at him and told him, I have told her not to let you go. He smiled. Yes, I think finally I might have gotten it right this time. I sure hope so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Gottastch! I will be sending that to my daughter, who is always looking for ideas for the Christmas Tree. Dawning another grey wet day here, must not grumble- it keeps us green.


It is bright and sunny here but, looks are deceiving today, it is very cold. We had a heavy frost last night, it looked pretty in the sunlight.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The Christmas cactus is amazing! I've never seen one so large; had a small one but it died. Just don't seem to do well with plants. LOL


Ditto! Mine is not that big yet, as I only got it last year, but I am excited to see buds coming out!

Okay--pics of giraffe for GS.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am up to page 80!
> 
> Caren, the cars are great--Bub would like to see that, I'm sure!
> 
> Now...to read on!


It was most amazing, I loved it. Not the usual holiday event to attend but seems how I am a bit of a petrol head Dave thought I would enjoy it. Which I did.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

That is so darling. Great job.



Sorlenna said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > The Christmas cactus is amazing! I've never seen one so large; had a small one but it died. Just don't seem to do well with plants. LOL
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Time will tell. * :lol: *



NanaCaren said:


> I am glad you have at last found someone that treats you like a lady. Men like that are rare, your aunt is right hold on to him. I understand how it scares the daylights out of you. It would do the same to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I am experimenting here so just ignore this *post*.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

testtest


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

By George, I think I have figured it out. [colour-red]hehehehehe[/color]



Sq_Dancer said:


> testtest


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

ooops hehehehehe



Sq_Dancer said:


> By George, I think I have figured it out. [colour-red]hehehehehe[/color]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Have to remember to spell in American. lol



Sq_Dancer said:


> ooops hehehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Rookie, in reply to your large plants from the Little Shop of Horrors....FEED ME! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I have a couple that sprawl so much, I'm convinced they climb out at night and roam the house. :shock: I love my plants!

RE: stuffing versus dressing--to us, "dressing the bird" meant cleaning its carcass...! After it was dressed, then it could be stuffed and cooked. 



RookieRetiree said:


> I have a brief survey: what kind of stuffing/dressing do you make?
> a) bread cubes with giblets/sausage/celery/onion
> b) corn bread
> c) oysters
> ...


I mix bread cubes with corn bread half and half! And I do put giblets/onion but not celery. And it needs sage.

Thanksgiving is only a week away now...wow.

And I'm up to the last post now. Whew.

The giraffe is a Red Heart free ornament pattern; I have the ladybird for GD next in line.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

To all my KTP friends! Have a great day!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Take DD for a nice long walk! Went shopping the day I went into labor with all of mine.



KateB said:


> So glad you're home Marianne!
> Well here we are at day four and counting....GS was due on Saturday, but so far shows no signs of putting in an appearance! :roll: :lol: I suppose he'll come when he's good and ready, but I hate this waiting. His father was the same, eight days late and if I hadn't been induced then, I swear I would be carrying him yet!
> My niece is coming this afternoon to do my hair - handy having a hairdresser in the family, and she's bringing her Golden Retriever, Harvey, with her. He's the biggest retriever I've ever seen and also the biggest coward! A gorgeous dog, must see if I can get a photo to put on here.
> As Joe would say lataaaaaaaaaa


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

How do you cook your smoked turkey. I know if you smoke it yourself it comes in hot but sounds like you said get, so thinking you are buying it smoked. I am thinking of buying a smoked turkey but thought it would be cooked in the oven??[/quote]

We buy it. My BIL used to smoke it in a smoker, but when it broke, we started buying. Probably more expensive, but not the trouble. We also get a smoked ham. Since our numbers are down, we are only having turkey at Thanksgiving, but both at Christmas. Smoked turkey is our favorite!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angora1 if you come to Atlanta you will have to let me know too; I live only about 65 miles from there. We can descend on Marianne together!



Angora1 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > if I hadn't been induced then, I swear I would be carrying him yet!
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> You have got to watch this. It is funny but cute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

So glad that Tommy got back in safely! We had one cat that escaped a time or two, she was the same way got on the concrete patio, croutched really low and froze. We were able to grab her and get her back inside. She doesnt go near the door anymore.



Sq_Dancer said:


> My Tommy has been wanting to go outside and I have managed to only take him out in my arms. This morning, while letting my little dog out for his morning constitutional, Tommy slipped out through my legs. I was in my night gown so had to run and get dressed to go out and get him. He ran under the upstairs neighbours car and then I could not see him anymore. It worried me but then I turned around, and have no idea how he got behind me, but there he was near the door. I guess the big old world is just too scarey a place for him. Glad it did not take me long to get him back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Love comes in many forms. LOL



Gweniepooh said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > You have got to watch this. It is funny but cute.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Wish we had a "Like" button like in Facebook that we could click.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rookie I make my mom's recipe.
Cook giblets and chop up
broth from cooking giblets
Bake iron skillet of corn bread crumbled
1 package Pepperidge farm herb stuffing mix
1 stick butter melted in broth after removing giblets
chopped celery, onion
canned mushrooms
raisins (sometimes also dried cranberries)
chopped pecans
thyme
salt & pepper
1 egg
poultry seasoning

All this is mixed together. Half is stuffed into turket, half is baked in dish sprayed with non-stick cooking spray.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My family likes cornbread dressing. I use cornbread and biscuits. I also use chicken broth and real butter!

Does anyone have a knitted tree top angel? I don't crochet well enough to do something that fancy!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

A how to booklet and some crochet hooks will be on it's way tomorrow....You'll be doing simple Granny Squares in no time---we'll help you get up to being able to crochet angels...will start with some simple patterns.



Sq_Dancer said:


> Ohhhhhhh another angel. She is so lovely. where do you get the coloured cotton? How hard is it to learn how to crochet? This is killing me and where do I find a pattern for such a lovely lady?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you Rookie. I am counting on you.  Never too old to learn new tricks, right?



RookieRetiree said:


> A how to booklet and some crochet hooks will be on it's way tomorrow....You'll be doing simple Granny Squares in no time---we'll help you get up to being able to crochet angels...will start with some simple patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I do my dressing (aka stuffing) by itself. I have friends that actually stuff their turkey, but like you said, it is how we are taught. My GM did it that way and so do I! Also, we usually get a smoked turkey rather than roast one in the oven. That makes it difficult to stuff!
> ...


Sage and onion ........straight from the packet mix!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Such a sweet face and beautiful white chest.


gottastch said:


> Here is a picture of my grand-kitty, Mira...she is so sweet


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Ohhhhhhh another angel. She is so lovely. where do you get the coloured cotton? How hard is it to learn how to crochet? This is killing me and where do I find a pattern for such a lovely lady?
> 
> I'm right there with you Dancer. Haven't crocheted in probably 45 years. I also collect angels; mostly folk art angels. May have to try crocheting after the holidays.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Want to come up and we will work on them together? Could be fun....



Gweniepooh said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhhhhh another angel. She is so lovely. where do you get the coloured cotton? How hard is it to learn how to crochet? This is killing me and where do I find a pattern for such a lovely lady?
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Why limit ourselves...IMHO I think everyone can appreciate each others varied talents. 
[

What do you think, everyone? Should this be limited to just knit??? Since this is a "KTP community endeavor," I welcome all comments [/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've never had eggs in the stuffing/dressing - does it change the flavor and the texture?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a few collections. Angels being one of them, but also have cardinals, english cottages, wizards and dragons, bears, wind chimes, pottery. A few other things also. Nothing major as I do not like to go too overboard but I do enjoy those things.



Gweniepooh said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhhhhh another angel. She is so lovely. where do you get the coloured cotton? How hard is it to learn how to crochet? This is killing me and where do I find a pattern for such a lovely lady?
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I can imagine seeing lots of varied crafts. Seems like Joe may have some nice things. We may be surprised at what other talents some of the members have in other crafts as well.



Gweniepooh said:


> Why limit ourselves...IMHO I think everyone can appreciate each others varied talents.
> [
> 
> What do you think, everyone? Should this be limited to just knit??? Since this is a "KTP community endeavor," I welcome all comments


[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay then explain it to me please. Every time I try it does not work. PLEASE


Sq_Dancer said:


> By George, I think I have figured it out. [colour-red]hehehehehe[/color]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Does anyone have a knitted tree top angel? I don't crochet well enough to do something that fancy!


http://mummble-jummble2.blogspot.ca/2007/11/knitted-and-felted-christmas-angel.html

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/angels-a-knitters-dozen

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nazareth-angel-christmas-ornament


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Which one do you want me to explain? Colours? Boldness? Will do my best to explain it.



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay then explain it to me please. Every time I try it does not work. PLEASE
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've never had eggs in the stuffing/dressing - does it change the flavor and the texture?


I've never put eggs in stuffing, either--we need the eggs for deviling!



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay then explain it to me please. Every time I try it does not work. PLEASE


To change the color, put in brackets [ color = color name ], without any spaces between, then type the word you want in color and put [ / color] after the word,again with no spaces. red green


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I've never had eggs in the stuffing/dressing - does it change the flavor and the texture?
> ...


When you click on quote reply, there is the smilies box that comes up to the left of your page. In that box is all the Tags that you can do. You type the first part of the [] and then the message you wish then the [] again. You also have to type the appropriate letter/word in these []. Then hit send.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-125945-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

